# Spouse visa from Sri Lanka



## buddhini86

Hi all

I'm trying to find someone who applied for spouse visa 309 from Sri Lanka so I can get an idea of the timeline for the process.


----------



## hafsa

Hi,

I applied on feb 27th 2012, case officer wrote to me on 22nd may asking for medicals and further docs, I submitted them all on 11th July( delay was due to being overseas and I did the medicals in Aus which delayed the results). Today I received an email that a decision has been made. It doesn't say visa is granted. But they have asked for my passport. So I am hoping it's positive. It's taken six months now.


----------



## buddhini86

Thank you so much. I'm sure yopu don;t have anything to worry about  Good luck


----------



## buddhini86

Hi, What happened with your visa?


----------



## coolc

So you traveled to AUS while your visa in progress ? which Visa you used to travel ?

My partner is going to apply 309 from Sri Lanka.een in SL nearly 5 months cuz of wedding and im going back to AUS soon and hopefully she will be able to lodge it soon.

lots of documents...


----------



## bunneybee

*From Sri Lanka....*



buddhini86 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm trying to find someone who applied for spouse visa 309 from Sri Lanka so I can get an idea of the timeline for the process.


Hi Buddhini86,

I also applied from Sri Lanka. Partner visa sub class 309. What happened to you? Did you receive the visa? Pls share your experiences.

Best regards,

Bunneybee.


----------



## buddhini86

Hi. Yes we got the visa .it took about 7 months for us.


----------



## bunneybee

buddhini86 said:


> Hi. Yes we got the visa .it took about 7 months for us.


Hi Buddhini,

Glad to hear that you got the visa and thank you for your reply! It's nearly 7 months for us too so I'm praying to God that it would be over soon! tc. bye.

Bunneybee.


----------



## SandyF

Hi bunny bee. Im also from sri lanka and my partner is Australian. What are the documents you lodge with your application? Happy you granted the visa.


----------



## malshani

bunneybee said:


> Hi Buddhini,
> 
> Glad to hear that you got the visa and thank you for your reply! It's nearly 7 months for us too so I'm praying to God that it would be over soon! tc. bye.
> 
> Bunneybee.


hi bunnybee
how long did it take to get ur visa..thanks

malshani


----------



## SandyF

hi everyone believe or not I got my subclass 309 visa with in one and half months. feel so lucky....


----------



## malshani

SandyF said:


> hi everyone believe or not I got my subclass 309 visa with in one and half months. feel so lucky....


Dear SandyF

Congratulations  when did u lodge the visa?is it through vfs Sri Lanka?

Thanks

Malshani


----------



## SandyF

I lodge mine early August 2013 and got my visa mid September 2013. yup dear I lodged mine through VFS


----------



## malshani

SandyF said:


> I lodge mine early August 2013 and got my visa mid September 2013. yup dear I lodged mine through VFS


thats amazing sandyf ,thanks alot for replying me.I am waiting for more than 6 months now.did u use an agent to lodge the visa?

regards
malshani


----------



## SandyF

yeah we hired the best agent in SL. payed a little fortune. but in the end of the day he didn't do a much of difference cause I already had the same documents He asked me to lodge... is your partner Sri Lankan?


----------



## malshani

SandyF said:


> yeah we hired the best agent in SL. payed a little fortune. but in the end of the day he didn't do a much of difference cause I already had the same documents He asked me to lodge... is your partner Sri Lankan?


Hi Sandy, my partner is Sri Lanka permanent resident in australia.I did my visa all by myself.maybe i should have hired an agent..been waiting for 6 months now.thank u so much for repling me.
regards

malshani


----------



## SandyF

I heard most 309 files are sitting in a long queues untill they finish the ones on top of yours. have you lodge your medicals? did you both wrote personal letters and ask for a interview?


----------



## malshani

SandyF said:


> I heard most 309 files are sitting in a long queues untill they finish the ones on top of yours. have you lodge your medicals? did you both wrote personal letters and ask for a interview?


I did my medicals in january.we didnt ask for interviews but we submitted our personal letters.Im scared that this might drag up to 12 months as advertised.many friends of mine got their visa's in 3 months.


----------



## SandyF

You should ve request for a interview cause then you can talk to them and talk about your situation. and its really depends on how good your case file is. they dont even care if you married if you dont have certain documents. was yiu file big? did you gave lots of pictures and reference from people who knoe about your marriage?


----------



## malshani

SandyF said:


> You should ve request for a interview cause then you can talk to them and talk about your situation. and its really depends on how good your case file is. they dont even care if you married if you dont have certain documents. was yiu file big? did you gave lots of pictures and reference from people who knoe about your marriage?


Hi SandyF
I submited photos of wedding,recipts of wedding,emails,skype history ,phone bills,fotos of our dates.(i married thorough a proposals so i had a relationshp of only 8 months) .cash transactions and declarations from family.file was quite big it was 4 files actually


----------



## SandyF

thats sounds a good file. just keep your hopes. you can call Australian embassy and give your file number and ask what level is your file is now as you were waiting 6 months. just show you are alert of everything and did your husband came SL lately or planing to come? if he have plans you can request them telling my husband is coming to SL and you like to go with him when he is going back. or tell you like to request a interview. its good cause you can talk to them in person and br so real than just files. I asked a interviews within 2 weeks I got my visa granted.


----------



## SandyF

have you every been to Australia or overseas?


----------



## malshani

SandyF said:


> have you every been to Australia or overseas?


No sandyf
I have never traveled anywhere.thanks for the idea of asking for an interview.i should be doing it


----------



## SandyF

dear if you haven't had much travel experience its little bit hard as this is a traveling document they like to see if you have travel overseas and return before visa expired and kept the immigration law. Please ask for a interview thats the best thing. if they accept it your husband will have to attend a telephone interview as well. and you both will have to keep remember of most important dates and etc
example
the day you 1st met him
day of marriage
1st gift he gave
his favorite colors or food.
so many stupid questions but if you 2 answers 2 different things you ll be in risk too
but if your relationship is genuine nothing to be worry.


----------



## malshani

SandyF said:


> thats sounds a good file. just keep your hopes. you can call Australian embassy and give your file number and ask what level is your file is now as you were waiting 6 months. just show you are alert of everything and did your husband came SL lately or planing to come? if he have plans you can request them telling my husband is coming to SL and you like to go with him when he is going back. or tell you like to request a interview. its good cause you can talk to them in person and br so real than just files. I asked a interviews within 2 weeks I got my visa granted.


Thanks alot SandyF
im so happy about ur information.husband might come to see me but not too sure abt getting leave


----------



## SandyF

Good luck with your visa.


----------



## malshani

SandyF said:


> thats sounds a good file. just keep your hopes. you can call Australian embassy and give your file number and ask what level is your file is now as you were waiting 6 months. just show you are alert of everything and did your husband came SL lately or planing to come? if he have plans you can request them telling my husband is coming to SL and you like to go with him when he is going back. or tell you like to request a interview. its good cause you can talk to them in person and br so real than just files. I asked a interviews within 2 weeks I got my visa granted.


did they give u an interview you when u requested one


----------



## SandyF

I requested one written on my personal statement. and they call me for a interview after a month I lodge my file


----------



## malshani

SandyF said:


> I requested one written on my personal statement. and they call me for a interview after a month I lodge my file


Thanks alot sandy thanks for ur wishes too.tc


----------



## chathu

Hi Malshani, 

I applied for the spouse visa on 21st Nov 2013 from Sri Lanka and still waiting for an outcome. What is the status of your application? Did you give a try with an interview?

Thank you!


----------



## malshani

chathu said:


> Hi Malshani,
> 
> I applied for the spouse visa on 21st Nov 2013 from Sri Lanka and still waiting for an outcome. What is the status of your application? Did you give a try with an interview?
> 
> Thank you!


dear chathu

i applied on december.my case officer was assigned on feb.after that no contact.did u lodge the application from vfs sri lanka? when was ur Case officer assigned? i sent a mail asking my status but no reply


----------



## chathu

Hi Malshani, 

Yeah, I too applied through VFS Sri Lanka and as I know it is the only method to apply. My case officer was assigned on January. Do you know any other guys who applied for spouse visa's around that time? 

I thought of going on visit visa if this is getting too late.....

Cheers..


----------



## malshani

me too was thinking the same thing :applying for a visit visa .I know few friends who got spouse visa in 2012 within 3-6 months.is your spouse an austrlian citizen?did u use an agent ? please let me know once u get the visa


----------



## malshani

hi chathu
any updates about your visa? i sent a mail to case officer asking for progress but no reply 
malshani


----------



## malshani

chathu said:


> Hi Malshani,
> 
> Yeah, I too applied through VFS Sri Lanka and as I know it is the only method to apply. My case officer was assigned on January. Do you know any other guys who applied for spouse visa's around that time?
> 
> I thought of going on visit visa if this is getting too late.....
> 
> Cheers..


Hi Chathu

Did u get ur 309 visa?

Please update us

Thanks and regards

malshani


----------



## malshani

chathu said:


> Hi Malshani,
> 
> Yeah, I too applied through VFS Sri Lanka and as I know it is the only method to apply. My case officer was assigned on January. Do you know any other guys who applied for spouse visa's around that time?
> 
> I thought of going on visit visa if this is getting too late.....
> 
> Cheers..


Hi Chathu did u get the visa

Malshani


----------



## Nishu

*Spouse visa from srilanka*



malshani said:


> dear chathu
> 
> i applied on december.my case officer was assigned on feb.after that no contact.did u lodge the application from vfs sri lanka? when was ur Case officer assigned? i sent a mail asking my status but no reply


I too have applied for spouse visa in 21 at November 2013 . I have assigned to case officer end of January and her name is [F] . I'm still waiting for the visa .i don't no when they will grant us visa ( right now I'm 6 month pregnant and my husband is australian citizen.


----------



## malshani

Nishu said:


> I too have applied for spouse visa in 21 at November 2013 . I have assigned to case officer end of January and her name is f . I'm still waiting for the visa .i don't no when they will grant us visa ( right now I'm 6 month pregnant and my husband is australian citizen.


dear nishu,
I applied on december 2013 and we both have same co.I Have heard on this forrum that the backlog since last year will be granted this month as its the new financial year.Please update us if you have any good news.

Malshani


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi Nishu - just letting you know that only COs' initials can be posted here. I edited your post accordingly. Thanks.


----------



## Nishu

malshani said:


> dear nishu,
> I applied on december 2013 and we both have same co.I Have heard on this forrum that the backlog since last year will be granted this month as its the new financial year.Please update us if you have any good news.
> 
> Malshani


 Hi malshani

Have you ever tried to contact co via emails?? I have shoot many emails still no response. I tried to contact her it's been to voice mail I know the waiting is just too painful .i have seen someone who did applied on the same day I did . But she didn't update anything yet hope for good news soon

Nishu


----------



## Nishu

chathu said:


> Hi Malshani,
> 
> I applied for the spouse visa on 21st Nov 2013 from Sri Lanka and still waiting for an outcome. What is the status of your application? Did you give a try with an interview?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi chathu

I did applied on the same day as you did but still no respond.who is your case officer my case officer f******* m*** . Didn't you get your visa yet ?


----------



## sotired

we all are in same boat. God pleaseeeeeeee help us. 

Hi girls, please update ur good news, dont stop upadte the forum when ur visa granted. please dont forget to share.

Hesha


----------



## Nishu

Hi all

I have received the visa today ..best of luck to others who still waiting for the visa 


Regards 
Nishu


----------



## Dinkum

Congratulations Nishu. Wonderful news. Enjoy your life together as a family in Oz. Cheers...


----------



## CollegeGirl

CONGRATS, Nishu! Wonderful news!


----------



## malshani

congrats Nishu.so happy for u.Disaid u or husband got any calls before they issue the vIsa?

Malshani


----------



## sotired

Nishu said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have received the visa today ..best of luck to others who still waiting for the visa
> 
> Regards
> Nishu


Congratsssss dear. 
Finally AHC started to grant visas. my fingers crossed now.

Hesha


----------



## ramz

Nishu said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have received the visa today ..best of luck to others who still waiting for the visa
> 
> Regards
> Nishu


Congratulations Nishu! And all the best for your new life is Australia!

Could you share the following details with us?

1. When did you first hear from your CO?
2. When was your application set to a senior CO/queued for final decision?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nishu

Hi
Thank you all 
Application lodgement day: 22 nd November 2013 
Assign to case officer. : 31st of January 2014
I don't no since when it's queued to final decision 
Visa granted : 18 July 2014 
One more thing while I was waiting for the result I have applied for tourist visa too . 
I got visa for 3 months I applied in last December and recievd visa 
January 2 nd week I flew to Australia on January and return to srilanka on apirl. Since then I was waiting for the result. I strongly belive that anyone who applied for this visa need to have lot if patience. Because I was sending mail and did try to call them many times but there were no use . They never bother to reply for anything . Anyway congrats to all other applicant.


----------



## ssha

*spouse visa 309*

hi all i applied for my spouse visa 309 on the 24th of march 2014. it was put to a senior case officer on teh 24th of April. not hear from them ever since. does anyone know of anybody who got their visas end of feb or march granted...

thankyou
ssha


----------



## rose2014

Hi Guys,

Did anyone get assigned to the final queue( sri lanka) after May 28th 2014. Very recently Ramz and Tharsi got granted the visa, and they were assigned to the final queue on 28th may.. Pls respond, so that we can keep track of the processing time. 

goood luck to everyone
thankss


----------



## rose2014

Hey Guys,

Happy new year to all.. Did anyone hear any good news about getting the visa? pleas share ...

thanks


----------



## rose2014

Hi Guys,

Anyone awaiting decision for partner visa or PMV from sri lankan embassy? 

thanks


----------



## jujaki

*hi*

Hii i applied on 1st of August 2014 and im stil waiting.it seems to be ppl got in 6months.then why for me???


----------



## rose2014

jujaki said:


> Hii i applied on 1st of August 2014 and im stil waiting.it seems to be ppl got in 6months.then why for me???


Oh is it!!! have you been allocAted a case officer?? and are you in the final queue, now? pls share ur time line..


----------



## jujaki

Application submitted on 1st of Aug 2014
Medical on 4th Aug 2014
Police Clearance submitted on 25th of Aug 2014
To the case officer on 29th of Aug 2014
After that nothing  still waiting


----------



## rose2014

jujaki said:


> Application submitted on 1st of Aug 2014 Medical on 4th Aug 2014 Police Clearance submitted on 25th of Aug 2014 To the case officer on 29th of Aug 2014 After that nothing  still waiting


 Oh thats bad!! i thought they must be doing the applications in the september - final queue ,by now!!!

when you say, you've assigned to a CO on 29th august.. did you rcv another email to say, that they have completed the initial assessment? pls confirm...

Do you know anyone, who got the grant recently?? Please keep in touch. you and myself are the only sri lankan ppl waiting in this thread (


----------



## jujaki

rose2014 said:


> Oh thats bad!! i thought they must be doing the applications in the september - final queue ,by now!!!
> 
> when you say, you've assigned to a CO on 29th august.. did you rcv another email to say, that they have completed the initial assessment? pls confirm...
> 
> Do you know anyone, who got the grant recently?? Please keep in touch. you and myself are the only sri lankan ppl waiting in this thread (


Yes i got the same mail. No idea about our process nuh  feeling fedup


----------



## jujaki

Some got interview in 7months and no response after that.  process varies i guz.


----------



## rose2014

jujaki said:


> Some got interview in 7months and no response after that.  process varies i guz.


oops! i didnt even know about getting interviewed. ( i was soo hoping, we will get the grant soon.

Please keep in touch and let me kow when you get the grant!!


----------



## jujaki

Yes i wish   :'(


----------



## rose2014

jujaki said:


> Yes i wish   :'(


Jujaki, your police clearance and medical will expire in august 2015, rite? so they should grant the visa soon for you .. hope for the best and fingers crossed!! Im soo frustrated and sad too!! and im happy that now i have someone to share the experiance!!


----------



## jujaki

No worries. U vl gt soon


----------



## Tisha

rose2014 said:


> oops! i didnt even know about getting interviewed. ( i was soo hoping, we will get the grant soon.
> 
> Please keep in touch and let me kow when you get the grant!!


hi, i applied partner visa in Last November, following are the important dates
20 November 2014 - Submission of the application 
Early December 2014 - Submission of medical/personal identification 
20 January 2015 - Submission of Police report to HC in Colombo 
28 January 2015 - e-mail from immi that "file will be reviewed by a senior case officer within the next 8 months"

hopefully get the visa soon if the normal timeline is 6 months, fingers crossed


----------



## jujaki

I submitted on 1st of aug and i got reply on 29th Aug saying Normaly its 12month process. U hv 11months more.. y its differ????
Btw are u married?


----------



## Tisha

jujaki said:


> I submitted on 1st of aug and i got reply on 29th Aug saying Normaly its 12month process. U hv 11months more.. y its differ????
> Btw are u married?


hi, yeah I know, may be the time i applied, the process would have been slow due to December holidays. Yes, I am, my husband is a permanent resident there.

Hopefully doesn't take that long. I've gotten mixed opinions, some say might come soon, some say will take the full cycle, let's see..


----------



## rose2014

Tisha said:


> hi, yeah I know, may be the time i applied, the process would have been slow due to December holidays. Yes, I am, my husband is a permanent resident there. Hopefully doesn't take that long. I've gotten mixed opinions, some say might come soon, some say will take the full cycle, let's see..


my email said, 10months more!! the wait is killing me!


----------



## Tisha

rose2014 said:


> my email said, 10months more!! the wait is killing me!


oh, the mail said that its taking 11 more months? well, although it said that "will be reviewed within 8 months" it has also mentioned that the standard time is "12 months". I guess they mention the standard time to have more flexibility on their end, but the actual time may differ.

Not sure why it said 10 months for you. Winder if they are working for certain deadlines, as in "September queuing of applications lodged before xxxxx date". Just a thought.

I can imagine, the wait is killing. hope you get it soon!!!


----------



## rose2014

Tisha said:


> oh, the mail said that its taking 11 more months? well, although it said that "will be reviewed within 8 months" it has also mentioned that the standard time is "12 months". I guess they mention the standard time to have more flexibility on their end, but the actual time may differ. Not sure why it said 10 months for you. Winder if they are working for certain deadlines, as in "September queuing of applications lodged before xxxxx date". Just a thought. I can imagine, the wait is killing. hope you get it soon!!!


sorry, my bad! it said, it will be reviewed in 10months! according to that, i have another 5months 18days to be exact! cant even imagine, how to wait that long! Do you know anyone else who is waiting for the decision, apart from 3 of us? then we get an idea from their timeline too


----------



## jujaki

Waiting is the only option we have.. i dnt find anythng than dt :/ :/ :/


----------



## jujaki

Tisha.. r u married?? Or goin to gt married??


----------



## rose2014

jujaki said:


> Tisha.. r u married?? Or goin to gt married??


jujaki, yes she is married. she said so, in her prev msg. her husband is a PR holder


----------



## jujaki

Oh i dint c it.. mmm.. then y differnt process time :/


----------



## Tisha

jujaki said:


> Oh i dint c it.. mmm.. then y differnt process time :/


is 10 months the usual time for senior officer review?

my file was progressed to the next stage in two months (Application 20th Nov, put to the senior officer 28th Jan, i.e. within two months), whereas i guess others have got the mail within about a month. Could that be the difference?


----------



## rose2014

Tisha said:


> is 10 months the usual time for senior officer review? my file was progressed to the next stage in two months (Application 20th Nov, put to the senior officer 28th Jan, i.e. within two months), whereas i guess others have got the mail within about a month. Could that be the difference?


have no idea! this whole process is making my head in!!! ((


----------



## jujaki

Until u submit all the documents it wnt go to senior officer. Once u submit the PC it has gone to senior officer. I gave ma PC in 2 weeks. Dtz y 1month for me


----------



## Tisha

jujaki said:


> Until u submit all the documents it wnt go to senior officer. Once u submit the PC it has gone to senior officer. I gave ma PC in 2 weeks. Dtz y 1month for me


ok got it.. all best you too.. let's hope for a speedy processing, and will keep you two in the loop on the status of the application


----------



## jujaki

Good luck to u too dear.. lets hope for the best


----------



## ninjagal

*Partner visa wait*

Hi Visa lodged on 02/10/2014
Medicals on 10/10/2014

We submitted for Partner visa and have not heard anything beyond this from AHC.

Did anyone who lodged their applications in October or around that time receive any feedback? pls respond the wait is killing.


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> Hi Visa lodged on 02/10/2014 Medicals on 10/10/2014 We submitted for Partner visa and have not heard anything beyond this from AHC. Did anyone who lodged their applications in October or around that time receive any feedback? pls respond the wait is killing.


Hi Ninjagal,

There are 4 ppl , including you, waiting now, for the grant!! Jujaki, applied in august, still waiting. I applied in september, and got assigned to final queue in november, still waiting. And then Tisha applied in November, and got assigned to final queue in january 2015!

So we are all waiting and yes, the wait is killing us all! Have you been assigned to the final queue? and if so, in your email, did it say, within how many months, ur app will be reviewed??

keep in touch! nice to hear from you !!


----------



## jujaki

Mmmm... waiting killing me sooo badly  among us..im the one on top.. vl c.. goddddd pls help us all


----------



## ninjagal

**

Thank you for the reply Rose2014 , I do not have any information on the queue and the letter you have mentioned.

I applied through an agent,just sent him a mail asking for the details. May be they have forgotten to foward that mail to us.

Wen Jujaki gets the visa we can sort of predict the rest

Good Luck guys, i will post wen I get a reply from my agent


----------



## jujaki

They vl send a mail that ur file as sumbited to senior case officer and nxt *** month officer vl contact if further details required. U betr check with ur agent


----------



## rose2014

jujaki said:


> They vl send a mail that ur file as sumbited to senior case officer and nxt *** month officer vl contact if further details required. U betr check with ur agent


Jujaki, we are all waiting and praying for you to get the visa sooon!!

And Ninjagal, yes please check with ur agent!! coz by now, you should def be in the final queue.


----------



## jujaki

So sweet of u rose2014. V vl get soon. Cheers  !!!!!!!


----------



## ninjagal

*Hi*

Today I got a reply from my agent, they havnt forward the mail to us. Our application has got queued in November and it states that the senior case officer will review in the next 11 months.... another long wait.

Thank you guys for all the info you have shared atleast now we know where we stand.


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> Today I got a reply from my agent, they havnt forward the mail to us. Our application has got queued in November and it states that the senior case officer will review in the next 11 months.... another long wait. Thank you guys for all the info you have shared atleast now we know where we stand.


Its good that you contacted ur agent. so it should be Jujaki first, then myself, and you will be shortly after me, and then Tisha.. I was put on to final queue on nov 1st, and they mentioned a 10months processing time for me (


----------



## jujaki

Mmm same for me.. dont no whether v have to wait.. 4monthssss  :/ :/ already im tired..


----------



## ninjagal

Hi I got another mail from my agent quote "I forwarded the email received last. Their standard time is 12 months but most of the applications are getting finalized within 6 – 8 months." so yes accordingly August should get approved somewhere before April.

Fingers crossed guys


----------



## jujaki

Mmmm... i wishhhhhh.. cant wait anymore


----------



## rose2014

jujaki said:


> Mmmm... i wishhhhhh.. cant wait anymore


Hang on there, Jujaki!! you are soo close now ☺☺


----------



## jujaki




----------



## Nesith

Hi All

I am waiting for my wife's Spouse Visa as well, time lines are pretty similar

Applied on 10/08/2014 On-line

Case Officer Assigned 12/08/2014

Initial Stage Completed 08/10/2014 Indicated Time frame 8 months

Still Waiting!!!!!!


----------



## jujaki

Mmmmm :/ :/ :/


----------



## Silva

Nesith said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am waiting for my wife's Spouse Visa as well, time lines are pretty similar
> 
> Applied on 10/08/2014 On-line
> 
> Case Officer Assigned 12/08/2014
> 
> Initial Stage Completed 08/10/2014 Indicated Time frame 8 months
> 
> Still Waiting!!!!!!


Hi I applied in august. Still waiting. how did you apply online? we were told cannot apply online.
thanks


----------



## jujaki

I think from august all applications are stuck.. y is dt? Anyways happy easter to u all .may god bless you all


----------



## Silva

Happy Easter to you all. Praying for a quick reply...


----------



## Nesith

Silva said:


> Hi I applied in august. Still waiting. how did you apply online? we were told cannot apply online.
> thanks


Hi Silva

That's not true, in fact Immigration department wants to make all applications online, I have noticed that VFS keeps lying about this as this means less people will come to their premises for those initial requirements Biometrics still have to be done at VFS, buy applying online I was able to pay the visa fees from Australia and it was also very convenient to upload documents to a central place rather than having to send my documents back to Sri Lanka, Also noticed that case officer was assigned almost straight away as I think they get notified by the system about new applications, from there onwards process is pretty similar it seems.

Online appplications can be done at Immi.gov.au using your immi account, I am not allowed to post links here yet sorry


----------



## Silva

Nesith said:


> Hi Silva
> 
> That's not true, in fact Immigration department wants to make all applications online, I have noticed that VFS keeps lying about this as this means less people will come to their premises for those initial requirements Biometrics still have to be done at VFS, buy applying online I was able to pay the visa fees from Australia and it was also very convenient to upload documents to a central place rather than having to send my documents back to Sri Lanka, Also noticed that case officer was assigned almost straight away as I think they get notified by the system about new applications, from there onwards process is pretty similar it seems.
> 
> Online appplications can be done at Immi.gov.au using your immi account, I am not allowed to post links here yet sorry


Thank you Nesith.

I think you and I applied in August. Hope we will get our visas soon..


----------



## jujaki

Hii good morning!!! Any news about our visa????


----------



## rose2014

jujaki said:


> Hii good morning!!! Any news about our visa????


No , Jujaki!! But you will be the first one to get the grant among all of us, since you've applied on august 1st!!


----------



## jujaki

Hmmm... will see :-/


----------



## Silva

jujaki said:


> Hmmm... will see :-/


I applied on 20th August 2014. Still Waiting.....


----------



## jujaki

On this New Year, 
Wish you be showered withThe Divine blessings 
Of happiness and Prosperity
Happy New year!!!!
Lets hope for the best


----------



## Dhanu

All the best everyone, My Husband applied for the 309 visa from Colombo Office in January. Waiting has begun, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## rose2014

Guys , did anyone get the grant or heard anyone getting the visa.. seems like the partner visa queue is not moving at all.. Did not hear about a grant for ages (


----------



## Dhanu

Nothing frm here :|


----------



## jujaki

dhanu said:


> nothing frm here :|


:-/ :-/ :-/ :-/ :-( :-(


----------



## Madu1980

Nishu said:


> Hi
> Thank you all
> Application lodgement day: 22 nd November 2013
> Assign to case officer. : 31st of January 2014
> I don't no since when it's queued to final decision
> Visa granted : 18 July 2014
> One more thing while I was waiting for the result I have applied for tourist visa too .
> I got visa for 3 months I applied in last December and recievd visa
> January 2 nd week I flew to Australia on January and return to srilanka on apirl. Since then I was waiting for the result. I strongly belive that anyone who applied for this visa need to have lot if patience. Because I was sending mail and did try to call them many times but there were no use . They never bother to reply for anything . Anyway congrats to all other applicant.


Hi Nishu, 
My name is Madu from Sri Lanka and I applied for prospective marriage visa , I want to apply for visiting visa for 3 months , could you please advise me the process please.

Can my fiancé sponsor me , how long it take to process visiting visa


----------



## Madu1980

Hi All, 
Another new one from Sri Lanka to your que, I applied for PMV on 27th April and received notification. I have few questions , please help. 

1. I did not submit medicals , do I need to do it and send them, then what is the process. Only they ask police report and I applied and plan to send once get it. 


2 People here talking about call and ask for interview , what that mean , sorry I have only very limited knowledge about this 

3. My fiancé is coming to see me in late June , I wish I can go with him for at least for a visit, any advice please 

Thanks 
Madu


----------



## Maggie-May24

Madu, your fiance can invite you however he cannot sponsor you until after you are married (fiance doesn't meet the criteria of family for the purpose of a family-sponsored tourist visa).


----------



## Nesith

Wife's Visa granted on the 27th of April 2015, 8 months and 17 days


----------



## rose2014

Nesith said:


> Wife's Visa granted on the 27th of April 2015, 8 months and 17 days


Im soooo very happy to hear this!! Congrats Nesith !! finally some good news after ages.. If you dont mind, can you please state the "submission date" and "the date you were assigned to the final queue". Congrats and best wishes again!!


----------



## jujaki

rose2014 said:


> Im soooo very happy to hear this!! Congrats Nesith !! finally some good news after ages.. If you dont mind, can you please state the "submission date" and "the date you were assigned to the final queue". Congrats and best wishes again!!


Congratzzz....  happy for u


----------



## Madu1980

Nesith said:


> Wife's Visa granted on the 27th of April 2015, 8 months and 17 days


Condrat....!!!! Happy for you both. The day I lodged my application you got VISA .... :


----------



## Madu1980

Since I lodged PMV on last week I don't have case officer, now I'm planing to apply for six month visiting visa, so to whom I should inform
Thanks 
Madu


----------



## jujaki

Madu1980 said:


> Since I lodged PMV on last week I don't have case officer, now I'm planing to apply for six month visiting visa, so to whom I should inform
> Thanks
> Madu


Dont no whn am i gna get.. goin to b 9months n 4days


----------



## Nesith

Thanking all for your lovely wishes, I hope everyone get their visa without much delay.

Visa Application Submitted on 10th August 2014 (Online)
CO Assigned 12th August 2014
Final Queue Assignment 08th October 2014
Visa Granted 27th April 2015

People thinking of taking a Visitor Visa,note that your visa processing will be suspended for the time period of your visitor visa, i.e if you are granted a 3 month visitor visa, your spouse visa will not be processed during that time, hence adding an extra 3 months to your time frame.


----------



## jujaki

Nesith said:


> Thanking all for your lovely wishes, I hope everyone get their visa without much delay.
> 
> Visa Application Submitted on 10th August 2014 (Online)
> CO Assigned 12th August 2014
> Final Queue Assignment 08th October 2014
> Visa Granted 27th April 2015
> 
> People thinking of taking a Visitor Visa,note that your visa processing will be suspended for the time period of your visitor visa, i.e if you are granted a 3 month visitor visa, your spouse visa will not be processed during that time, hence adding an extra 3 months to your time frame.


Ya that's y i dint apply visitors visa.. vl c..


----------



## Madu1980

SandyF said:


> thats sounds a good file. just keep your hopes. you can call Australian embassy and give your file number and ask what level is your file is now as you were waiting 6 months. just show you are alert of everything and did your husband came SL lately or planing to come? if he have plans you can request them telling my husband is coming to SL and you like to go with him when he is going back. or tell you like to request a interview. its good cause you can talk to them in person and br so real than just files. I asked a interviews within 2 weeks I got my visa granted.


Hi 
I lodged my application on 27th of April , my fiancé is coming to see me on late June and I am planning to apply for visiting visa. Is that too early for me to ask for a interview. Since I am trying to go Ausi for few months I would like to face an interview but there is no case officer appointed.

Please advise 
thnks
Md


----------



## Madu1980

jujaki said:


> Ya that's y i dint apply visitors visa.. vl c..


Ohps , If I apply for visiting visa , is that mean my PMV application hold for that 3 months


----------



## Maggie-May24

Madu1980 said:


> Ohps , If I apply for visiting visa , is that mean my PMV application hold for that 3 months


No, they will continue to process your PMV application. If your PMV application is reaching the typical approval time while you're in Australia, you should notify DIBP that you are visiting Australia and ask that they contact you if the visa is ready to be granted so you can go off-shore.


----------



## nasif

Nesith said:


> People thinking of taking a Visitor Visa,note that your visa processing will be suspended for the time period of your visitor visa, i.e if you are granted a 3 month visitor visa, your spouse visa will not be processed during that time, hence adding an extra 3 months to your time frame.


..

Is it a general rule for every partner/spouse visa applied anywhere in the world? or just in Srilanka?


----------



## Madu1980

Maggie-May24 said:


> No, they will continue to process your PMV application. If your PMV application is reaching the typical approval time while you're in Australia, you should notify DIBP that you are visiting Australia and ask that they contact you if the visa is ready to be granted so you can go off-shore.


Thanks for the response, 
Since I don't have case officer appointed , this stage do I need to inform the department before apply for visiting VISA
Thanks 
M


----------



## ninjagal

Hello every one ..... Any good news, whats with this delay....Cnt believe Jujaki hasnt got her visa yet. Has anybody got any news regarding whats causing this delay


----------



## jujaki

ninjagal said:


> Hello every one ..... Any good news, whats with this delay....Cnt believe Jujaki hasnt got her visa yet. Has anybody got any news regarding whats causing this delay


I guys i got visa todayyy..
Applied on 1st of Aug 2014
Granted on 8th of May 2015..( 9months and 7days)
Thankssss to all


----------



## jujaki

jujaki said:


> I guys i got visa todayyy..
> Applied on 1st of Aug 2014
> Granted on 8th of May 2015..( 9months and 7days)
> Thankssss to all


I have to leave country before 31st July 2015


----------



## rose2014

jujaki said:


> I guys i got visa todayyy.. Applied on 1st of Aug 2014 Granted on 8th of May 2015..( 9months and 7days) Thankssss to all


yayyyyy!!! wooowwwwwww!! very happpppy for yoy , jujakii!! seee you soon in down under!!


----------



## AusIndo

jujaki said:


> I have to leave country before 31st July 2015


Hi jujaki

Congratulations! Happy for you.
I'm not sure if you're aware but you don't have to move completely by that date rather you have to activate and enter Australia by that date.

You can enter and stay for a day or more then go back home to finalise your affairs before making the complete move.

Enjoy and celebrate!


----------



## jujaki

AusIndo said:


> Hi jujaki
> 
> Congratulations! Happy for you.
> I'm not sure if you're aware but you don't have to move completely by that date rather you have to activate and enter Australia by that date.
> 
> You can enter and stay for a day or more then go back home to finalise your affairs before making the complete move.
> 
> Enjoy and celebrate!


Thankkk u for all the support n wishes guyz..


----------



## milli

jujaki said:


> Thankkk u for all the support n wishes guyz..


Congratulations jujaki


----------



## Madu1980

It seems now they are processing August 2014 , I apply April 2014 .... Have to wait long


----------



## Madu1980

Is there any one applied for PMV from Sri Lanka ?


----------



## rose2014

Madu1980 said:


> Is there any one applied for PMV from Sri Lanka ?


yes , I did apply. still waiting! Applied september 2014


----------



## Madu1980

rose2014 said:


> yes , I did apply. still waiting! Applied september 2014


Thanks Rose, 
You will get soon, all the best and now they are processing August. 
So you will get soon.

How long it took to appoint case officer ?
How long it took to ask for medical

They ask from me about the police report and I already requested
Did they request any additional documents ?
When is your prospective marraige plan in Australia, my one is Dec 2015


----------



## rose2014

Madu1980 said:


> Thanks Rose, You will get soon, all the best and now they are processing August. So you will get soon. How long it took to appoint case officer ? How long it took to ask for medical They ask from me about the police report and I already requested Did they request any additional documents ? When is your prospective marraige plan in Australia, my one is Dec 2015


CO got assigned the next day after submission, and medical was requested on the same day. we did not submit pics with the initial submission, so they requested for the pics , thats all. was assigned to the final queue in the first week of november. My marraige plan is in november 2015..


----------



## Madu1980

rose2014 said:


> CO got assigned the next day after submission, and medical was requested on the same day. we did not submit pics with the initial submission, so they requested for the pics , thats all. was assigned to the final queue in the first week of november. My marraige plan is in november 2015..


Thanks rose all the best for everything.
They did not ask medical but only ask police Clarence only. CO not yet appointed.
I provided photos but not sure I will get befor Dec , will see

By the way , why didn't you try for visiting visa. I am planing to but not sure whether it is a best idea


----------



## rose2014

Madu1980 said:


> Thanks rose all the best for everything. They did not ask medical but only ask police Clarence only. CO not yet appointed. I provided photos but not sure I will get befor Dec , will see By the way , why didn't you try for visiting visa. I am planing to but not sure whether it is a best idea


we thought about it, but then gave it up.. coz they might reject that plus if i get it, it might delay the outcome of PMV.. so didnot bother about.. are u . are u pretty sure that u were not asked for the medicals yet? did u apply online ?


----------



## Madu1980

rose2014 said:


> we thought about it, but then gave it up.. coz they might reject that plus if i get it, it might delay the outcome of PMV.. so didnot bother about.. are u . are u pretty sure that u were not asked for the medicals yet? did u apply online ?


I lodged papers but only ask for police report but not sure why.

I am confused now , if I apply visiting does it affect PMV,


----------



## ninjagal

Congrats Jujaki on the visa grant , so happy for u. Next up is rose ...   cnt believe it actually took 9 months. Earlier it used to be 3-6months , worst case scenario 8 months. Fingers crossed for everyone else..... 

Enjoy ur stay in Aus ,things are different surely but u willl love it.


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> Congrats Jujaki on the visa grant , so happy for u. Next up is rose ...   cnt believe it actually took 9 months. Earlier it used to be 3-6months , worst case scenario 8 months. Fingers crossed for everyone else..... Enjoy ur stay in Aus ,things are different surely but u willl love it.


Hi Ninjagal, i think next up is, "Silva", who has applied on August 20th 

cant wait for the grant!!


----------



## ninjagal

so hopefully within this month  from the looks of it , October applications will be granted in July if things go at the same pace. Fingers crossed


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> so hopefully within this month  from the looks of it , October applications will be granted in July if things go at the same pace. Fingers crossed


seriously ninjagal, i have no idea when i will get the grant! im so scared to have any hopes!! hopefully, waiting for Silva's reply !


----------



## Dhanu

Congratzzzzzzzz Jujaki 
All the best for your future. 

This has given us hope


----------



## ninjagal

rose2014 said:


> seriously ninjagal, i have no idea when i will get the grant! im so scared to have any hopes!! hopefully, waiting for Silva's reply !


Dnt worry, we have waited for sooo long, few more weeks to go I suppose, Im just thinking to they reject spouse visas under any circumstances, apart from fraudulent documents and what about interviews ?


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> Dnt worry, we have waited for sooo long, few more weeks to go I suppose, Im just thinking to they reject spouse visas under any circumstances, apart from fraudulent documents and what about interviews ?


i have no idea!! thats what im scared of too, when this gets this much delayed .. fingers crossed.. did you apply through an agent or by ur self? I did through an agent, that means the outcome email, will go to them first, rite?


----------



## ninjagal

Yes i also applied through an agent, the grant notification will got to the agent first as there email address is mentioned in the application for official correspondence.
Agent said there is nothing to worry about the time period and they are having two similar cases where the duration has exceeded 6months. According to my agent there is no point in contacting the visa officer as they hardly get back with a proper answer.


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> Yes i also applied through an agent, the grant notification will got to the agent first as there email address is mentioned in the application for official correspondence. Agent said there is nothing to worry about the time period and they are having two similar cases where the duration has exceeded 6months. According to my agent there is no point in contacting the visa officer as they hardly get back with a proper answer.


yes so true!! those 2 applicants, have they applied in august or September? pls let me know, if you hear anyone getting the grant.


----------



## ninjagal

rose2014 said:


> yes so true!! those 2 applicants, have they applied in august or September? pls let me know, if you hear anyone getting the grant.


Hi im not sure which month those applicants have applied, but according to the agent it was few week apart from my husbands. So could be late September or October.

I will surely let you know if I hear anything new  The best news sooo far has been Jujaki getting her visa grant.


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> Hi im not sure which month those applicants have applied, but according to the agent it was few week apart from my husbands. So could be late September or October. I will surely let you know if I hear anything new  The best news sooo far has been Jujaki getting her visa grant.


yess im sooo happy that she got the grant.. she was sooo worried about it..


----------



## ninjagal

rose2014 said:


> yess im sooo happy that she got the grant.. she was sooo worried about it..


I guess it's a natural feeling to worry when months and months pass by without any news. They should seriously reconsider the timelines, I feel 11-12 months wait is tooo much. Specially for people who are planning to settle down and start a new life.


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> I guess it's a natural feeling to worry when months and months pass by without any news. They should seriously reconsider the timelines, I feel 11-12 months wait is tooo much. Specially for people who are planning to settle down and start a new life.


i know!!! And not knowing what is really happening with the application, making me sick! seriously when i get an alert on my mobile for a new email, my heart stops beating!! 
I really do hope they will come up with an outcome pretty soon!


----------



## ninjagal

Hi Rose , some good news.... another person we personally know has got his visa grant yday.so i guess they are clearing things away.


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> Hi Rose , some good news.... another person we personally know has got his visa grant yday.so i guess they are clearing things away.


wooohoooo whoever it is, im sooo happy for that person! ninjagal, is there anyway you can find their submission date?? thank you sooo very much for updating mee))


----------



## ninjagal

rose2014 said:


> wooohoooo whoever it is, im sooo happy for that person! ninjagal, is there anyway you can find their submission date?? thank you sooo very much for updating mee))


Hi Rose , sorry about the delay. by the time I saw this , it was tooo late to call that person and ask.(night in Aus) I will let u knw today for sure. it's a friend's friend. her visa category is Prospective Marriage visa. Hope that doesnt make any difference, lodged from the Australian Embassy in Sri Lanka


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> Hi Rose , sorry about the delay. by the time I saw this , it was tooo late to call that person and ask.(night in Aus) I will let u knw today for sure. it's a friend's friend. her visa category is Prospective Marriage visa. Hope that doesnt make any difference, lodged from the Australian Embassy in Sri Lanka


no Worries, Ninjagal.. i'll wait for ur reply, cant wait to hear the newest update on the processing date )


----------



## ninjagal

Sorry about the long wait . applied on 15/08/2014 Visa grant on 11/05/2015 8 Months & 26Days


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> Sorry about the long wait . applied on 15/08/2014 Visa grant on 11/05/2015 8 Months & 26Days


Thank you so much , ninjagal for the newest update )


----------



## ninjagal

rose2014 said:


> Thank you so much , ninjagal for the newest update )


You need to clear ur message box


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> You need to clear ur message box


sorry for that.. its been cleared, pls try noww


----------



## rathan001

rose2014 said:


> sorry for that.. its been cleared, pls try noww


Any updates guys? Who is next in the list?


----------



## rose2014

rathan001 said:


> Any updates guys? Who is next in the list?


no news and really fedup with this whole process!


----------



## ninjagal

rose2014 said:


> no news and really fedup with this whole process!


i think next in line would be Silva, then rose after that me.............

wat a long queue and we are just weeks apart from one another.


----------



## Madu1980

No news from any one , please updat your progress


----------



## Madu1980

SandyF said:


> Hi bunny bee. Im also from sri lanka and my partner is Australian. What are the documents you lodge with your application? Happy you granted the visa.


Hi please check the visa check list and you can get the list of all documents that you need to attached


----------



## Silva

ninjagal said:


> i think next in line would be Silva, then rose after that me.............
> 
> wat a long queue and we are just weeks apart from one another.


Got the visa grant on 25 May. Applied on 20 August 2014. 
I wish others get the visa soon. Good luck
Silva


----------



## Dhanu

Silva said:


> Got the visa grant on 25 May. Applied on 20 August 2014.
> I wish others get the visa soon. Good luck
> Silva


Congratzz Silva. All the best.
Long wait has finally paid off.


----------



## rose2014

Silva said:


> Got the visa grant on 25 May. Applied on 20 August 2014. I wish others get the visa soon. Good luck Silva


OMGG!! im soooo happy for you!! Congrats!!


----------



## ninjagal

Silva said:


> Got the visa grant on 25 May. Applied on 20 August 2014.
> I wish others get the visa soon. Good luck
> Silva


Wowooooweee Silva So happy for you. Thanks for updating the thread  & best wishes


----------



## rathan001

rose2014 said:


> OMGG!! im soooo happy for you!! Congrats!!


Next Rose then


----------



## ninjagal

rathan001 said:


> Next Rose then


All postive vibes to Rose   Few more weeks


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> All postive vibes to Rose   Few more weeks


Thank you, girl! but still long way to go till end of september for mine


----------



## rose2014

Hey All, I've got the grant todayy !!! 😊😊😊😊🎉🎉🎊🎊🎊🎊.... DOL was September 22nd.. ninjagal is next!!! sending you heaps of positive vibes ur way!! Goood luck to everyone else!!


----------



## Dhanu

rose2014 said:


> Hey All, I've got the grant todayy !!! &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;&#55356;&#57226;.... DOL was September 22nd.. ninjagal is next!!! sending you heaps of positive vibes ur way!! Goood luck to everyone else!!


Congratzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Rose. 
Did you contact the case officer after you have been allocated to the final queue?

May has been a good month 

All the best and thank you very much for keeping us posted.


----------



## ninjagal

rose2014 said:


> Hey All, I've got the grant todayy !!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#127881;&#127881;&#127882;&#127882;&#127882;&#127882;.... DOL was September 22nd.. ninjagal is next!!! sending you heaps of positive vibes ur way!! Goood luck to everyone else!!


Sooooo happy for u Rose , cnt believe im next in line...    the wait is finally over for you. I will keep everyone posted once I get the grant.


----------



## rathan001

rose2014 said:


> Hey All, I've got the grant todayy !!! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#127881;&#127881;&#127882;&#127882;&#127882;&#127882;.... DOL was September 22nd.. ninjagal is next!!! sending you heaps of positive vibes ur way!! Goood luck to everyone else!!


Congrats Rose. Good Luck


----------



## Madu1980

Condrat for all above who got the visa


----------



## Madu1980

I lodged the application on 27th April, 28th May requested police Clarence and Medicla. From medical how long the waiting time, I am counting days


----------



## ninjagal

Madu1980 said:


> I lodged the application on 27th April, 28th May requested police Clarence and Medicla. From medical how long the waiting time, I am counting days


Hi we lodged the application together with the police clearance on 02/10/2014 and the medical request was received on 08/10/2014 which was completed on 17/10/2014 but still havnt received the grant. It might be a long wait like for us or who knows may be u get really lucky.


----------



## Madu1980

ninjagal said:


> Hi we lodged the application together with the police clearance on 02/10/2014 and the medical request was received on 08/10/2014 which was completed on 17/10/2014 but still havnt received the grant. It might be a long wait like for us or who knows may be u get really lucky.


Tx for the response, I think they process the fist in first out basis so no luck to get soon


----------



## rathan001

ninjagal said:


> Hi we lodged the application together with the police clearance on 02/10/2014 and the medical request was received on 08/10/2014 which was completed on 17/10/2014 but still havnt received the grant. It might be a long wait like for us or who knows may be u get really lucky.


Hi Ninjagal,

Hope you will get it this week. Just after you, it is me on the waiting list DOL 13/10/2015


----------



## ninjagal

Madu1980 said:


> Tx for the response, I think they process the fist in first out basis so no luck to get soon


Ok in ur head if ur convinced that der is "no luck to get soon" reality is a long wait of 11-12 months as mentioned in the letter you would receive once ur application goes to the final queue.

so if u get ur medicals done by June , ur looking at next year I guess...it's not easy for anybody to wait soo long unless u start believing on things like luck, positive vibes . miracles etc etc


----------



## ninjagal

rathan001 said:


> Hi Ninjagal,
> 
> Hope you will get it this week. Just after you, it is me on the waiting list DOL 13/10/2015


Im also looking at this week very positively , will update the thread when we get the grant. I guess both of us should get it this month taking in to consideration rose's grant date. Fingers crossed


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> Ok in ur head if ur convinced that der is "no luck to get soon" reality is a long wait of 11-12 months as mentioned in the letter you would receive once ur application goes to the final queue. so if u get ur medicals done by June , ur looking at next year I guess...it's not easy for anybody to wait soo long unless u start believing on things like luck, positive vibes . miracles etc etc


 Very true!! Couldn't have said it better myself !!


----------



## Madu1980

rose2014 said:


> Very true!! Couldn't have said it better myself !!


All the best for both of you


----------



## Madu1980

Hi All, 
My visiting visa was rejected. So sad and have to change our all plans. Any advise what I should do now


----------



## Dhanu

Madu1980 said:


> Hi All,
> My visiting visa was rejected. So sad and have to change our all plans. Any advise what I should do now


Hi Madu,

Sorry to hear..What were their concerns?


----------



## ninjagal

Madu1980 said:


> Hi All,
> My visiting visa was rejected. So sad and have to change our all plans. Any advise what I should do now


  dats too bad. Why dont you wait for the PMV to come around than making it even more complicated.

Just inquire about and c if there is any impact of these rejections on ur PMV (I think not / but it doesnt hurt to check)


----------



## ninjagal

Dhanu said:


> Hi Madu,
> 
> Sorry to hear..What were their concerns?


what is the refusal reason ?


----------



## Madu1980

I provided all the documents , including bank statements , letter from employee ( government ) all supporting but department think I will not return


----------



## ninjagal

Madu1980 said:


> I provided all the documents , including bank statements , letter from employee ( government ) all supporting but department think I will not return


Seems you havnt presented your application in such a manner , I think you should seek professional assistance from a MARA agent. Usually Australia visit visa is not hard to get like UK, but your case has to be a strong one, reasons have to be valid & honest.

If they get the slightest doubt it will be rejected.


----------



## Simmy

Hey guys! Hubby applied for spouse visa 4/12/2014, CO asked for docs 10/12/2014. We did the medical 17/12/2014 and submitted police clearance 29/12/2014. Was called for an interview in April and received a letter saying we are in the final Que on April 17. Still waiting- I assume for a few more months more!


----------



## ninjagal

Simmy said:


> Hey guys! Hubby applied for spouse visa 4/12/2014, CO asked for docs 10/12/2014. We did the medical 17/12/2014 and submitted police clearance 29/12/2014. Was called for an interview in April and received a letter saying we are in the final Que on April 17. Still waiting- I assume for a few more months more!


Hello Simmy , welcome to the thread, nice to hear that ur application has moved to the final queue. Did you receive a letter stating within how many months it will be considered ? if so how many months have they stated ?


----------



## Simmy

Hey Ninjagal! Yes in April in the email they said within 7 months :/


----------



## ninjagal

Simmy said:


> Hey Ninjagal! Yes in April in the email they said within 7 months :/


ok in my case 11 months were stated in the letter, but I was put to the final queue in less two months from lodging the application.

I think it's a general letter where they change the no of months calculating from the day you submitted the application

So I guess you will have to wait now


----------



## micey

Any Onshore 820 applicants from Sri Lanka here? Submitted a 'decision-ready' application 23rd August, 2014 , received the e-mail saying it was assigned to the Brisbane processing centre in April '15, but nothing since. Anyone know what the average waiting period is for Sri Lankans applying onshore? I know we're a high-risk country, but do we have the same waiting times as , for example, the Pakistanis? Some of them have been waiting 18+ months!!

'Queues' get mentioned a lot on this thread. Assume it's an offshore application thing?


----------



## rathan001

ninjagal said:


> ok in my case 11 months were stated in the letter, but I was put to the final queue in less two months from lodging the application.
> 
> I think it's a general letter where they change the no of months calculating from the day you submitted the application
> 
> So I guess you will have to wait now


Any updates Ninja? I haven't received any so far, gonna cross 8 months time line this week


----------



## ninjagal

rathan001 said:


> Any updates Ninja? I haven't received any so far, gonna cross 8 months time line this week


Even I crossed 8 months last week on 02/06/2015 it's either we get it this week or at the beginning of July


----------



## ninjagal

micey said:


> Any Onshore 820 applicants from Sri Lanka here? Submitted a 'decision-ready' application 23rd August, 2014 , received the e-mail saying it was assigned to the Brisbane processing centre in April '15, but nothing since. Anyone know what the average waiting period is for Sri Lankans applying onshore? I know we're a high-risk country, but do we have the same waiting times as , for example, the Pakistanis? Some of them have been waiting 18+ months!!
> 
> 'Queues' get mentioned a lot on this thread. Assume it's an offshore application thing?


After reading through the site I believe the process is similar on both onshore and offshore and I believe the final queus are applicable to both.

As per the immigration site the average processing time is 12-15months 

Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801)


----------



## Dhanu

Any Luck any one ?


----------



## rathan001

Dhanu said:


> Any Luck any one ?


Nope, Not yet. Waiying waiting DOL 13/10/2014


----------



## ninjagal

Dhanu said:


> Any Luck any one ?


No luck yet ..... I'm next in line. Will post once I get my grant


----------



## Dhanu

hmmmmmmmmm thanks guys. It seems the waiting time is going beyond 8 months.
It is too much for the partner visa.


----------



## Dhanu

And good luck to both of you.


----------



## ninjagal

Dhanu said:


> hmmmmmmmmm thanks guys. It seems the waiting time is going beyond 8 months.
> It is too much for the partner visa.


yup, minimum period is about 8 months


----------



## ninjagal

hello every one   

Alll smiles cos v got the visa grant. Finally the wait is over for us. Good Luck for everyone else.

Rathan u should get urs pretty quick

8 Months & 15 Days


----------



## Dhanu

Wowieeeeeee, Thank you for the awesome news ninjagal.

I was soo waiting for your grant 

All the best for you and Rathan next is you.

Good luck.


----------



## rose2014

ninjagal said:


> hello every one    Alll smiles cos v got the visa grant. Finally the wait is over for us. Good Luck for everyone else. Rathan u should get urs pretty quick 8 Months & 15 Days


wooohooooooo!!! congrats girl!!! all the very best to both of u!!! and may all ur dreams come true !!


----------



## ninjagal

Dhanu said:


> Wowieeeeeee, Thank you for the awesome news ninjagal.
> 
> I was soo waiting for your grant
> 
> All the best for you and Rathan next is you.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you Dhanu, good luck for ur visa grant


----------



## ninjagal

rose2014 said:


> wooohooooooo!!! congrats girl!!! all the very best to both of u!!! and may all ur dreams come true !!


Thank you for the wishes Rose


----------



## rathan001

Congrats Ninjagal. Glad to hear. Thanks for your wishes Dhanu and Ninjagal . I am expecting somewhere in July

DOL 13/10/2014


----------



## Dhanu

Who is after Rathan?

My hubby aplied on 29th January 2015.


----------



## Simmy

Congrats Ninjagal! Glad to hear!  looks like you are next Rattan! Fingers crossed  we applied December


----------



## ninjagal

rathan001 said:


> Congrats Ninjagal. Glad to hear. Thanks for your wishes Dhanu and Ninjagal . I am expecting somewhere in July
> 
> DOL 13/10/2014


Thank you, hope you get the visa soon  Fingers crossed


----------



## ninjagal

Simmy said:


> Congrats Ninjagal! Glad to hear!  looks like you are next Rattan! Fingers crossed  we applied December


Thanks Simmy  Yup lets hope the queue moves faster


----------



## OWA

*Hello everyone!*



Dhanu said:


> Who is after Rathan?
> 
> My hubby aplied on 29th January 2015.


Hello guys! New on the thread- been following you guys for a while now- congrats to everyone who got their visa before! I would also like to join the que- my hubby and I also applied this year and are in the final que.

DOL- 11-01-2015

Thanks!


----------



## Simmy

OWA said:


> Hello guys! New on the thread- been following you guys for a while now- congrats to everyone who got their visa before! I would also like to join the que- my hubby and I also applied this year and are in the final que.
> 
> DOL- 11-01-2015
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the thread! It's the new financial year so hopefully we would hear some good news  rathan001 any news yet?


----------



## rathan001

Simmy said:


> Welcome to the thread! It's the new financial year so hopefully we would hear some good news  rathan001 any news yet?


No Simmy, not yet. Update you once I received


----------



## Dhanu

OWA said:


> Hello guys! New on the thread- been following you guys for a while now- congrats to everyone who got their visa before! I would also like to join the que- my hubby and I also applied this year and are in the final que.
> 
> DOL- 11-01-2015
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Owa,

When did they complete the 1st stage of the assesment for you and How much more time was specified in the email.

Thank you.

Good luck to all of us.


----------



## AntD

Dhanu said:


> Who is after Rathan?
> 
> My hubby aplied on 29th January 2015.


Hi,

I'm new to this group... I applied on 24th Feb 2015. I think I'm after Dhanu... Submitted all the documents..... the system says "Assessment in progress"... can anybody tell me what it means?


----------



## Dhanu

Hi AntD,

Welcome to the thread and I think what that means is You will have to wait for their feedback. For now, You have submitted all the required documents and your waiting time has begun


----------



## AntD

Thanks Dhanu.....


----------



## AntD

Dhanu said:


> Hi AntD,
> 
> Welcome to the thread and I think what that means is You will have to wait for their feedback. For now, You have submitted all the required documents and your waiting time has begun


I'm wondering is it possible to apply for a vistor visa (visa no-600) for my spouse, while the partner visa is in progress.......

Have anybody applied this....


----------



## rathan001

Anyone get the grant or heard anyone getting the visa. Did not hear about a grant for long time ((((((((((((((

DOL 13/10/2014


----------



## Dhanu

rathan001 said:


> Anyone get the grant or heard anyone getting the visa. Did not hear about a grant for long time ((((((((((((((
> 
> DOL 13/10/2014


No news :|


----------



## rose2014

rathan001 said:


> Anyone get the grant or heard anyone getting the visa. Did not hear about a grant for long time (((((((((((((( DOL 13/10/2014


Im sorry to hear that ( .. But my gut feelig says, you will get it between today and monday .. all the best, Rathan.. Let us knoww


----------



## Simmy

rathan001 said:


> Anyone get the grant or heard anyone getting the visa. Did not hear about a grant for long time ((((((((((((((
> 
> DOL 13/10/2014


No haven't heard anything yet :/ fingers crossed you will get some good news in the next few days Rathan001!!


----------



## rathan001

Simmy said:


> No haven't heard anything yet :/ fingers crossed you will get some good news in the next few days Rathan001!!


Thanks for your kid words Rose and Simmy. Fingers crossed. I will update you the results....


----------



## ninjagal

rathan001 said:


> Thanks for your kid words Rose and Simmy. Fingers crossed. I will update you the results....


Hi Rathan, i was just wondering my submission date was 02/10/14 but with all documents including the police check.. Did u submit sum docs later? Just reply so dat we could determine whether thats da delay in ur case.

Dnt worry too much , hard wait it is almost over. Fingers crossed


----------



## rathan001

ninjagal said:


> Hi Rathan, i was just wondering my submission date was 02/10/14 but with all documents including the police check.. Did u submit sum docs later? Just reply so dat we could determine whether thats da delay in ur case.
> 
> Dnt worry too much , hard wait it is almost over. Fingers crossed


Hi Ninjagal,

DOL - 13/10/2014
Medical - November 2014
Police report - January 2015

In the document they sent in January, they mentioned decision will be announced within 6 months (As per their timeline within end of this July). Will c 

Thank you


----------



## ninjagal

Ok may be thats y urs didnt come soon after mine as the police check was submitted later.

Hopefully u will get it this month, dont worry.

QUOTE=rathan001;959498]Hi Ninjagal,

DOL - 13/10/2014
Medical - November 2014
Police report - January 2015

In the document they sent in January, they mentioned decision will be announced within 6 months (As per their timeline within end of this July). Will c 

Thank you[/QUOTE]


----------



## rathan001

Ninjagal,

May be. But What I am thinking is , it is a new financial year in Australia. So they revise everything in July. So they may be bit busy with those. Because earlier for Skill migrants Police report is asked at the end and, after submitted they provided the visa within 6-7 working days

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Simmy

rathan001 said:


> Ninjagal,
> 
> May be. But What I am thinking is , it is a new financial year in Australia. So they revise everything in July. So they may be bit busy with those. Because earlier for Skill migrants Police report is asked at the end and, after submitted they provided the visa within 6-7 working days
> 
> Thanks for your kind words.


Hey Rathan001 I just saw an article about Australian immigration on strike for 10 days in June (15-26)- that might have delayed the visa granting...


----------



## rathan001

Simmy said:


> Hey Rathan001 I just saw an article about Australian immigration on strike for 10 days in June (15-26)- that might have delayed the visa granting...


You are right Simmy. Just checked the news :-(


----------



## rathan001

Guys,

I wrote to my CO. they replied it will take another 1 to 2 months. So expect delays in future.

Guys who got visas recently, you are lucky


DOL 13/10/2014


----------



## rose2014

rathan001 said:


> Guys, I wrote to my CO. they replied it will take another 1 to 2 months. So expect delays in future. Guys who got visas recently, you are lucky DOL 13/10/2014


OMG!! is this for real!! myself and ninjagal would have had a heartattack if that happened to us!! Im so sorry to hear this! Coz i know exactly how you feeling rite now!!


----------



## rathan001

rose2014 said:


> OMG!! is this for real!! myself and ninjagal would have had a heartattack if that happened to us!! Im so sorry to hear this! Coz i know exactly how you feeling rite now!!


My question is nobody going to receive the visa for another 1-2 months? Since I am very next to Ninja my one should be top in the list. Very disappointed with the timeline. I expected in July. Hope it takes around 11 months atleast :-(


----------



## Simmy

rathan001 said:


> My question is nobody going to receive the visa for another 1-2 months? Since I am very next to Ninja my one should be top in the list. Very disappointed with the timeline. I expected in July. Hope it takes around 11 months atleast :-(


Oh nooo!!! That is not cool   the wait is already killing me!!


----------



## Dhanu

That is too bad..


----------



## AntD

Simmy said:


> Oh nooo!!! That is not cool   the wait is already killing me!!


The waiting time seems to be taking more than 10 months.... has anyone thought of applying for a visitor visa for the spouse, while waiting for the spouse PR....

I lodged my application on 22/02/2015, Medical - March 2015 and 
Police report - June 2015 so I will get my spouse visa may be in Dec 2015....

So thought of applying for the visitor visa as it will be processed will be processed within 4 to 6 weeks... any advice....

AntD


----------



## Dhanu

AntD said:


> The waiting time seems to be taking more than 10 months.... has anyone thought of applying for a visitor visa for the spouse, while waiting for the spouse PR....
> 
> I lodged my application on 22/02/2015, Medical - March 2015 and
> Police report - June 2015 so I will get my spouse visa may be in Dec 2015....
> 
> So thought of applying for the visitor visa as it will be processed will be processed within 4 to 6 weeks... any advice....
> 
> AntD


You can give it a try! This will not delay the processing of your spouce visa(My husband got this verified with his case officer).However, you have to show ur a geniune visitor and strong evidance that will return to SL.


----------



## AntD

Dhanu said:


> You can give it a try! This will not delay the processing of your spouce visa(My husband got this verified with his case officer).However, you have to show ur a geniune visitor and strong evidance that will return to SL.


Thanks Dhanu


----------



## Simmy

Dhanu said:


> You can give it a try! This will not delay the processing of your spouce visa(My husband got this verified with his case officer).However, you have to show ur a geniune visitor and strong evidance that will return to SL.


I'm not sure if your work will allow it, but have you considered a visit to SL? The visa process is really easy and you can easily extend your stay to 3 months


----------



## Dhanu

Simmy said:


> I'm not sure if your work will allow it, but have you considered a visit to SL? The visa process is really easy and you can easily extend your stay to 3 months


Thanks Simmy, My hubby gave up his job to visit me for 3 months, we didnt know visa actually takes this much time. I am the only source of income for our family.  and we are waitingggg...Hoping for a speedy grant for rathan and the rest of us..


----------



## ninjagal

rathan001 said:


> My question is nobody going to receive the visa for another 1-2 months? Since I am very next to Ninja my one should be top in the list. Very disappointed with the timeline. I expected in July. Hope it takes around 11 months atleast :-(


Oh nooo Rathan, bad timing... Cnt believe another 1-2 months. I got my grant more than a month ago. I knw how you must be feelings ng, atleast be happy u got a reply from the CO. Lets hope it will be soon


----------



## rathan001

ninjagal said:


> Oh nooo Rathan, bad timing... Cnt believe another 1-2 months. I got my grant more than a month ago. I knw how you must be feelings ng, atleast be happy u got a reply from the CO. Lets hope it will be soon


Actually following link explains the process[not mine]

Australian Partner Visa (Provisional, Offshore) Final Processing - Partner Visas - Australian Visa Forum


----------



## Dhanu

Hi all,

Any news ?? :|


----------



## rathan001

Dhanu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any news ?? :|


Nope :-( :-(. I will let you know if any


----------



## Hash

Hi everyone! I am just new to the forum, my case is little complicated, not sure if theres anyone has same experience. I lodged my pv on 25th may 15. After living with my husband for over 3 years in Australia I had to return home and lodge a new application. 
They asked me to submit medical and police clearances on 20th july. As the processing time is 12 months I will have to resign from my job etc. is there anyone who knows if they will speed up the process for any circumstance. Waiting for another 9 months or so will kill me. I have no job, studies or what soever in here. I lived 7 years in Australia.
Please if anyone know such situations
I cannot apply for visitor visa due to my ties in Australia.
Thank you


----------



## Mish

Hi Hash

What are the reasons for not applying onshore? Ie. No further stay condition.

It is very rare for them to speed up the processing it has to be an exceptional circumstance. I know of someone who was having an operation and ask for her fiancé's PMV to be processed faster and was told no. They pretty much said that everyone is in the same situation waiting.


----------



## Hash

Mish said:


> Hi Hash
> 
> What are the reasons for not applying onshore? Ie. No further stay condition.
> 
> It is very rare for them to speed up the processing it has to be an exceptional circumstance. I know of someone who was having an operation and ask for her fiancé's PMV to be processed faster and was told no. They pretty much said that everyone is in the same situation waiting.


Hi Mish,

Thank you for your reply.. I did appy onshore then they asked me to go offshore as I was on bridging visa, which they don't consider as a substantial visa. Basically it was our mistake, I withdrew my student visa extension and applied onahore partner visa. My partner asked from the immigration and they said I am eligible for permenent visa instead of waiting 2 years, however they cannot help with processing time in colombo.
We are thinking to request for an interview because my husband is really struggling to pay our mortgage etc and he is helpless. 
Hope something will workout, i cant imagine myself waiting for another 8 months


----------



## Simmy

Hi Hash, welcome to the thread. 
My husband had a similar situation and ended up having to suddenly leave Australia and apply offshore, quit his job- was a major shock for us. We had an interview here in Colombo after 4 months and explained our circumstances but they told us there is a fixed queue and even if they wanted to give the visa straight away they cannot. We have already been waiting 8 months and hoping for a grant soon. You can ask for an interview (fingers crossed for you, your circumstances might be more compelling) but I fear that unfortunately you have to be prepared for a bit of a wait...


----------



## Hash

Simmy said:


> Hi Hash, welcome to the thread.
> My husband had a similar situation and ended up having to suddenly leave Australia and apply offshore, quit his job- was a major shock for us. We had an interview here in Colombo after 4 months and explained our circumstances but they told us there is a fixed queue and even if they wanted to give the visa straight away they cannot. We have already been waiting 8 months and hoping for a grant soon. You can ask for an interview (fingers crossed for you, your circumstances might be more compelling) but I fear that unfortunately you have to be prepared for a bit of a wait...


Hi simmy, 
Thank you for your reply.. I think It will be the same for me then. They asked me to submit medical and pc, then we thought we are nearly there. Then found out its the normal procedure. How did u ask for an interview? They barely reply for any mails. Im planning to ask once i submit the police clearance. But im getting myself prepared for the wait.. Why do u think mine is more compelling? Length of the relationship i guess? 
I hope your husband will get it soon, 8 months is too much &#128553;
Please let me know about the interview and how you go

Thanks again


----------



## Simmy

Hi Mish,
we didn't have a mortgage to pay, which might be more compelling If you can prove your finances- but had to move out of our apartment and sell all our furniture (rent was too much for just me to pay) and I came over to Sri Lanka as well. We actually didn't ask for an interview because we didn't even know we could- i think they called us because our case is a bit complicated-think they wanted to meet in person to just make sure it's genuine. I have read that others have written the request in their statements. But some people didn't even have an interview at all and got the visa. You can try and ask when you submit the police clearance- make sure you submit it as soon as possible. Good luck!!


----------



## Dhanu

Visa grants are taking forever


----------



## Dhanu

So it looks like in the last two months there are no partner visa grants from Sri Lanka?

But I saw in some other forums people are from India and some other countries getting visa grants regularly :|


----------



## rose2014

Dhanu said:


> So it looks like in the last two months there are no partner visa grants from Sri Lanka? But I saw in some other forums people are from India and some other countries getting visa grants regularly :|


i knowww! i can understand ur frustration!! myself and ninjagal were the last two to get the grants from SL- in this forum.. sending u positive vibes, girl ..


----------



## Dhanu

rose2014 said:


> i knowww! i can understand ur frustration!! myself and ninjagal were the last two to get the grants from SL- in this forum.. sending u positive vibes, girl ..


Thanks Rose... This is killing us.. evn our everyday work is not wrking properly :|


----------



## Dhanu

It is okay to delay it if the relationships are not genuine and if there are some issues.. :| But I am not sure what is going on in SL process :|


----------



## rose2014

Dhanu said:


> It is okay to delayed it if the relationships are not genuine and if there are some issues.. :| But I am not sure what is going on in SL process :|


how long is ur wait time, Dhanu?


----------



## Dhanu

almost seven months. Usually before June people got visa within eight to nine months. 

But I think Rathna passed 10 months


----------



## rose2014

Dhanu said:


> almost seven months. Usually before June people got visa within eight to nine months. But I think Rathna passed 10 months


gimme sometime, Dhanu.. i'll PM you within today


----------



## Dhanu

rose2014 said:


> gimme sometime, Dhanu.. i'll PM you within today


Thanks Rose


----------



## manidee

Hi everyone, 

I'm sort of new here. I asked a few questions about spouse visas a few months ago and you people were so lovely and helpful! I really need to talk to people in my situation to save myself from going crazy. So I thought I'd come back here 

Just to introduce myself, I'm an Australian citizen and my husband is a Sri Lankan citizen. We got married in December 2014 and applied for spouse visa on July 27. I know it's only been a month still, but everyone I've spoken with says that they were assigned a CO within a week or two but we haven't heard from them since lodging. The only email we received was an 'Acknowledgement of application received'. 

Can someone please tell me if i have reason to worry or if this is standard?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Dhanu

Hi Manidee,

Not sure about the exact reason, but it guess something is going on in the SL office which I believe is causing delayes. Rathna is waiting for 10+ months for his grant, One of my freinds who applied on the 1st of July doesn't have a case officer yet and You..

Me too is going crazy lets hope for the best..



manidee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm sort of new here. I asked a few questions about spouse visas a few months ago and you people were so lovely and helpful! I really need to talk to people in my situation to save myself from going crazy. So I thought I'd come back here
> 
> Just to introduce myself, I'm an Australian citizen and my husband is a Sri Lankan citizen. We got married in December 2014 and applied for spouse visa on July 27. I know it's only been a month still, but everyone I've spoken with says that they were assigned a CO within a week or two but we haven't heard from them since lodging. The only email we received was an 'Acknowledgement of application received'.
> 
> Can someone please tell me if i have reason to worry or if this is standard?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## ninjagal

Hi came to the forum to c hw everyone is doing? Specially Rathan :/ Suprised to c zero grants after me which was in June and now its neen more than 2 months since. Wats going on???


----------



## Dhanu

:| not sure ninjagal


----------



## Dhanu

So silent here


----------



## manidee

Thanks Dhanu! 

Has your friend got a case officer yet? 

We still haven't got one. My husband emailed them on the 27th of last month and asked if it was normal that we hadn't been given a case officer yet. They said they are still working through the applications in the order they received them


----------



## Dhanu

hmmmmmmmmmm yeah manidee, he is still waiting for his case officer


----------



## Dhanu

Wonder when some1 will post a good news in this thread


----------



## manidee

Oh no!  

I hope it doesn't take the full 12 months


----------



## rathan001

*Partner Visa update*

Embassy requested few documents for continuous relationship on 19th August. and I submitted it on 30th August.

Waiting for their reply


----------



## Dhanu

Thanks for the update Rathna, Hope you will get it sooner.

Good luck.


----------



## rathan001

They haven't ask the document specifically. Ask me to provide as much as documents for continuous relationship


----------



## Dhanu

Thanks Rathna, Can't beleive it is actually taking 12 months


----------



## Simmy

This waiting is being dragged out sooo long!


----------



## Dhanu

Sees like another strike :|
Australia Immigration Guides and Information


----------



## aussie0083

*Partner visa Subclass 309/100*

I am an Australian Citizen and my wife is in Sri Lanka, she applied for a paper based partner visa (subclass 309/100) on 14-Jul-2015 with completed medical and police report via VFS Global Sri Lanka.

How can we check the progress of the application? Is there any online portal?
I was advised that the standard processing SLA is 12 months , however average processing time is 6-8 months.

Hope you guys can share your experience. 

Cheers,
Nath


----------



## rathan001

Do you think strike will affect visa grant division? Anybody heard visa grant for a Sri Lankan recently?


----------



## Dhanu

No Rathna. No news about Sri Lankan visa grants. But I saw some visa grants frm India, Dubai and some other countries. Even yesterday.
So the strike might effect us, bt I am nt sure exactly.


----------



## aussie0083

rathan001 said:


> Do you think strike will affect visa grant division? Anybody heard visa grant for a Sri Lankan recently?


i don't think this will impact visa processing times..

if you lodge a offshore visa from Sri Lanka, do they process from SL or AU?
Every time i call AU Immi, they ask me to contact SL Colombo immigration.

Is paper based application processing is different from online applications?

Nath


----------



## annabella88

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for your posts, it's been interesting to read through.

I am an Australian female and my Sri Lankan fiance and i have applied for a partner visa on the 22nd of Feb 2015. 

We initially progressed quite quickly and have completed; medicals, police checks, his interview in Colombo and my phone interview. After all that we received a letter stating that we have advanced past the initial processing stage and will now just have to wait on the final decision (which could be up to 7 months).

We are using a migration agent from Australia.

Looking forward to hearing from you all how your visas are going...

Hopefully we get some news soon!


----------



## Dhanu

Hi Neth and Annabella

Welcome to the thread....

Neth, if you have applied offshore it will be processed by the offshore office (for both paper and online)

Of-course this waiting is killing us :| 

Hope to hear some good news soon


----------



## aussie0083

Dhanu said:


> Hi Neth and Annabella
> 
> Welcome to the thread....
> 
> Neth, if you have applied offshore it will be processed by the offshore office (for both paper and online)
> 
> Of-course this waiting is killing us :|
> 
> Hope to hear some good news soon


thanks Dhanu..
yea... worst part is waiting without knowing what is happening..we just have to wait...


----------



## annabella88

Thanks Dhanu!

Yes exactly, not knowing being able to plan at all is horrible!


----------



## Simmy

Hi Nath and Annabella 

Welcome to the thread! 

Nath, to answer some questions you had...
If you have a paper base application you can go on the vfs website and put your details in on under track your visa, but it will basically only show if your application has been received by the Australian high commission. Usually after applying you will get an email stating your application has been received and you have to do your medical and police report. You already did that so you might just get an email from your case officer and if u need any other documents or information they'll ask for it. Then you wait... And wait and wait. You may or may not get an interview. 
Before the end of financial year waiting time was on average 8.5 months. Now after, rathan is around 11 months now I think, and we are 9, and Dhanu is just after us.
Nobody knows what's up with the waiting now, but we are hoping for good news real soon! Good luck to all


----------



## rathan001

You are correct. My DOL 13/10/2014. So it is around 11 months since I lodged

Btw anybody contacted your case officers regarding the time line? because from other forums I can see, people get visa in India. 

Most probably be prepared for continuous relationship evidence in case if CO ask.

I gave

1) Skype/Fb/Viber/GMail/Mobile number
2) Joint account updates
3) Photos during SL visit


----------



## Dhanu

Thanks for info Rathna

hummm No we didn't contact case officer for anything recently.. This is so not good... 

I really don't knw what is going on in with SL office


----------



## Dhanu

Rathna - may be it will be good to contact you case officer now. It is almost 1 year right? 
did U try to call Australian Embassy ?


----------



## rathan001

Dhanu said:


> hummm No we didn't contact case officer for anything recently.. This is so not good...
> 
> I really don't knw what is going on in with SL office


As you mention in previous post, Since visas given in India don't know why we haven't heard any from SL office :-(


----------



## Dhanu

rathan001 said:


> As you mention in previous post, Since visas given in India don't know why we haven't heard any from SL office :-(


Not only in India Rathna.. All over the world people get their visas. I follow these forums

Partner Visas - Australian Visa Forum
Partner Visa: Subclasses 309 and 100 /Visa Processing time frames - Page 3105

I think you should give a call/ send a mail to ure case officer. Because I saw some people do that, and in the next few minutes / days their getting the visa 

I wish that you will get the visa soon. cuz I knw hw U feel :| it should be 10 times worst than hw we feel


----------



## rathan001

Dhanu said:


> Not only in India Rathna.. All over the world people get their visas. I follow these forums
> 
> Partner Visas - Australian Visa Forum
> Partner Visa: Subclasses 309 and 100 /Visa Processing time frames - Page 3105
> 
> I think you should give a call/ send a mail to ure case officer. Because I saw some people do that, and in the next few minutes / days their getting the visa
> 
> I wish that you will get the visa soon. cuz I knw hw U feel :| it should be 10 times worst than hw we feel


They haven't explicitly mentioned who is my senior case officer is even though they mention my case is in final stage. Do you guys know who is your senior case officer. Is it IE?


----------



## Dhanu

rathan001 said:


> They haven't explicitly mentioned who is my senior case officer is even though they mention my case is in final stage. Do you guys know who is your senior case officer. Is it IE?


We also don't knw our senior case officer's name. bt U cn contact Ure case officer (not the senior case officer) I think


----------



## Lavi

Hi All,
Thanks a lot for sharing your progress here. 

Our details
--------------

04 Feb 2015 : Application Submitted 
10 Feb 2015 : Medical Submitted
05 Mar 2015 : Police Clearance Submitted
19 May 2015 : Received a mail “An initial assessment has now been completed. Your application will be reviewed by a senior officer within the next 7-8 months. The standard processing period for Partner visas is 12 months.”

Long silence since then.

Take care all...


----------



## aussie0083

Simmy said:


> Hi Nath and Annabella
> 
> Welcome to the thread!
> 
> Nath, to answer some questions you had...
> If you have a paper base application you can go on the vfs website and put your details in on under track your visa, but it will basically only show if your application has been received by the Australian high commission. Usually after applying you will get an email stating your application has been received and you have to do your medical and police report. You already did that so you might just get an email from your case officer and if u need any other documents or information they'll ask for it. Then you wait... And wait and wait. You may or may not get an interview.
> Before the end of financial year waiting time was on average 8.5 months. Now after, rathan is around 11 months now I think, and we are 9, and Dhanu is just after us.
> Nobody knows what's up with the waiting now, but we are hoping for good news real soon! Good luck to all


Thanks Simmy
Yes in VFS site, all I can see is "Application has been received on 14-07-2015."

My cousin submitted his application in mid-April 2015 and no response so far. What I heard was most of the cases average processing time is 8 months. But looks like things have changed now.

Cheers,
Nath


----------



## rathan001

GOT A STANDARD REPLY WHEN I INQUIRED. I TRIED TO CALL THEM IT IS BUSY ALWAYS

*****************************************************************


Dear Sir/Madam

Thank you for your e-mail enquiry.

An initial assessment on your application has now been completed and it has
progressed to the next stage. Applications are assessed in the order of the
date of lodgement and in accordance with any relevant Ministerial
Directions. The global service standard for Partner visas is 12 months.
Service standards are measured from the date we receive a complete
application to the date of the final decision. We aim to process 75 per
cent of complete Family Stream visa applications within this timeframe
however individual processing times will vary depending on a range of
factors. Service standards are aspirational and are not a guarantee that
your application will be processed within this time frame.

Once your application has reached the top of the queue and there is
sufficient information for a decision to be made, a case officer will
proceed with a final assessment of the application. A case officer may
contact you at that time to verify that your relationship is ongoing.

Please note a decision on a Partner visa application that has been lodged
outside Australia can only be made when the applicant is outside Australia.
If you are in Australia when the application is ready to be finalised, you
will be asked to advise us of when you leave Australia for the application
to be finalised.

Regards
Client Contact Officer,


----------



## Dhanu

hmmmmmmm that is too badd 

we don't have options other than waiting..

Really hope you would get it sooner.


----------



## Dhanu

This time line is really not fair for the provisional visa


----------



## Dhanu

Is any one there who got partner visa from SL after June this year? 

Please reply, we are dying to knw what is going on in the SL embassy.. :'(


----------



## rathan001

Dhanu said:


> Is any one there who got partner visa from SL after June this year?
> 
> Please reply, we are dying to knw what is going on in the SL embassy.. :'(


I have the same question Dhanu................


----------



## annabella88

rathan001 said:


> I have the same question Dhanu................


same....just waiting and waiting....seems like forever


----------



## annabella88

*interview*

I was wondering too if anyone has had any issues with their interviews??

When my partner went for his interview we were advised by our lawyer to see if they would let him record the interview or take a copy of the notes...they told him it was illegal (which it isn't). So after the interview he wrote all the questions down and i did for my phone interview too. Then our lawyer requested a copy from them which took about 30 days to come back and now that we've got it the recorded papers from the interview have varied quiet significantly to what actually happened and was asked/responded in the interview. It's scary that it's their word against ours. The 2.5 hour interview was 'documented' in one and a half pages and only a few questions (more than 20 questions were asked!)

Has anyone else had any issues similar?

Seems to be unfair when we are paying so much money to the embassy and placing so much trust in them to do the job correctly!


----------



## Simmy

annabella88 said:


> I was wondering too if anyone has had any issues with their interviews??
> 
> When my partner went for his interview we were advised by our lawyer to see if they would let him record the interview or take a copy of the notes...they told him it was illegal (which it isn't). So after the interview he wrote all the questions down and i did for my phone interview too. Then our lawyer requested a copy from them which took about 30 days to come back and now that we've got it the recorded papers from the interview have varied quiet significantly to what actually happened and was asked/responded in the interview. It's scary that it's their word against ours. The 2.5 hour interview was 'documented' in one and a half pages and only a few questions (more than 20 questions were asked!)
> 
> Has anyone else had any issues similar?
> 
> Seems to be unfair when we are paying so much money to the embassy and placing so much trust in them to do the job correctly!


Really?? :/ Well we wouldn't even know because we have no idea what they actually wrote down...... didn't even cross our minds that there could be discrepancies like that...


----------



## annabella88

AntD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this group... I applied on 24th Feb 2015. I think I'm after Dhanu... Submitted all the documents..... the system says "Assessment in progress"... can anybody tell me what it means?


Two days after my partner and i applied! Fingers crossed we find something out soon


----------



## Dhanu

Wish and pray that next week we can hear something good


----------



## rathan001

Fingers crossed


----------



## sp0911

Hi all, 

Nice to meet you all. My hubby and I have lodged our 309/100 early Nov. Medicals requested and completed within a week. Police clearance submitted in late Feb. We received an email on 26/02/2015 advising us application will undergo assessment for a further 7 months. End of August we received an email stating CO was ready for decision however required further evidence on how the relationship has progresssed due to a lapse of time since lodgement. We responded to this request by submitting all documents the next day. Today we emailed our CO and was advised that the application has been referred to senior officer for final decision. Could anyone shed any light on how much longer we could be waiting? I thought a month to process those final bits and pieces would be plenty but it seems like thats not the case.


----------



## sp0911

rathan001 said:


> GOT A STANDARD REPLY WHEN I INQUIRED. I TRIED TO CALL THEM IT IS BUSY ALWAYS
> 
> *****************************************************************
> 
> Dear Sir/Madam
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail enquiry.
> 
> An initial assessment on your application has now been completed and it has
> progressed to the next stage. Applications are assessed in the order of the
> date of lodgement and in accordance with any relevant Ministerial
> Directions. The global service standard for Partner visas is 12 months.
> Service standards are measured from the date we receive a complete
> application to the date of the final decision. We aim to process 75 per
> cent of complete Family Stream visa applications within this timeframe
> however individual processing times will vary depending on a range of
> factors. Service standards are aspirational and are not a guarantee that
> your application will be processed within this time frame.
> 
> Once your application has reached the top of the queue and there is
> sufficient information for a decision to be made, a case officer will
> proceed with a final assessment of the application. A case officer may
> contact you at that time to verify that your relationship is ongoing.
> 
> Please note a decision on a Partner visa application that has been lodged
> outside Australia can only be made when the applicant is outside Australia.
> If you are in Australia when the application is ready to be finalised, you
> will be asked to advise us of when you leave Australia for the application
> to be finalised.
> 
> Regards
> Client Contact Officer,


This is a generic reply. When my partner and I emailed our case officer, we CC'd the general email address and this was the response we received. I was disappointed by this, however a few hours later, we received an email from the case officer, which was written as per our application. I would encourage you to email the case officer directly, if you would like answers to regarding your application specifically.


----------



## rathan001

sp0911 said:


> This is a generic reply. When my partner and I emailed our case officer, we CC'd the general email address and this was the response we received. I was disappointed by this, however a few hours later, we received an email from the case officer, which was written as per our application. I would encourage you to email the case officer directly, if you would like answers to regarding your application specifically.


SP0911, Seems we both at similar situation and I have been asked to provide the documents at 3rd week of August. The letter states that it is under final stage. I have submitted the documents at the end of August. It is almost a month since


----------



## sp0911

Hopefully we hear some good news soon!


----------



## rathan001

I have been offered visa little while ago. Hope others also will get the grants soon. Good Luck to you all & Thanks for your encouraging words 

DOL 13/10/2014
Visa grant 29/09/2015


----------



## annabella88

rathan001 said:


> I have been offered visa little while ago. Hope others also will get the grants soon. Good Luck to you all & Thanks for your encouraging words
> 
> DOL 13/10/2014
> Visa grant 29/09/2015


Congratulations! That is so exciting for you and your partner and well deserved after your long wait!!


----------



## Dhanu

rathan001 said:


> I have been offered visa little while ago. Hope others also will get the grants soon. Good Luck to you all & Thanks for your encouraging words
> 
> DOL 13/10/2014
> Visa grant 29/09/2015


Rathna congratzzzzz 
So happy for you and we are really enjoying the news 

May you have a wonderful life in Aussi


----------



## Lavi

rathan001 said:


> I have been offered visa little while ago. Hope others also will get the grants soon. Good Luck to you all & Thanks for your encouraging words
> 
> DOL 13/10/2014
> Visa grant 29/09/2015


Congrats rathan... Almost an year.. Very happy you.. 
Next up sp0911


----------



## sp0911

rathan001 said:


> I have been offered visa little while ago. Hope others also will get the grants soon. Good Luck to you all & Thanks for your encouraging words
> 
> DOL 13/10/2014
> Visa grant 29/09/2015


All the best in Aus!


----------



## rose2014

rathan001 said:


> I have been offered visa little while ago. Hope others also will get the grants soon. Good Luck to you all & Thanks for your encouraging words  DOL 13/10/2014 Visa grant 29/09/2015


Wowww!! Soo happy for you, rathan!! Omg took alot of time , but its well worth it! Enjoy !!


----------



## OWA369

rathan001 said:


> I have been offered visa little while ago. Hope others also will get the grants soon. Good Luck to you all & Thanks for your encouraging words
> 
> DOL 13/10/2014
> Visa grant 29/09/2015


YAY! 
Was following you guys for a while now. Well done Rathan001- well deserved grant! 
Me and hubby applied for Spouse visa in Mid Jan, Medicals and police clearance in Mid Feb. Got the 'final decision' letter in Mid March. Waiting for a response since then. 
DOL: 11/01/2015


----------



## Simmy

Congratulations Rathan! So happy for you! Have a great life ahead in Australia


----------



## Rasmalai

hi there 
Is there anyone who applied for offshore (309) and is waiting in Australia? I know I have to leave when they inform but want to know for how long I should be out of Australia and how soon I can come back


----------



## Dhanu

Hi Rasmalai,

My husband applied for 309 and waiting in Australia.However we are not certain about the time period you have to stay out of Australia once after you were asked to depart for decision.It should be around 3 working days and once you receive your grant you can immediately come back.

When did you apply for the visa?and when were you moved to the final queue?


----------



## Rasmalai

Dhanu said:


> Hi Rasmalai,
> 
> My husband applied for 309 and waiting in Australia.However we are not certain about the time period you have to stay out of Australia once after you were asked to depart for decision.It should be around 3 working days and once you receive your grant you can immediately come back.
> 
> When did you apply for the visa?and when were you moved to the final queue?


Thank you Dhanu. I applied in June and moved to the final queue on 1st October. Looks like another 6 months or more for me. 

When was he moved to the final queue?


----------



## Dhanu

He aplied in late Jan and was moved to the final queue on the 12th of March. Waiting since thenn....:|


----------



## Rasmalai

Dhanu said:


> He aplied in late Jan and was moved to the final queue on the 12th of March. Waiting since thenn....:|


Thanks Dhanu
Hope he gets the visa soon. I don't think it will be long now.


----------



## Dhanu

Yah.. Thansk Rasmalai, We are helpless  Ealrier this year, people got their partner visa within about 8-9 months.  We thought we will also get the visa by then..


----------



## Dhanu

Any November/December applicants gt any news ?


----------



## sp0911

Applied 1/11/2014, no news yet 

Emailed c/o last week and was advised it has been sent to senior officer for final decision but nothing since.


----------



## Dhanu

thanks for the update sp0911.. wonder that senior case officer is from SL or from Australia.. humm

Wish you will gt your visa soon


----------



## Mish

The senior case officer is an Australian citizen and they will be the ones that sign the decision.


----------



## sp0911

Dhanu said:


> thanks for the update sp0911.. wonder that senior case officer is from SL or from Australia.. humm
> 
> Wish you will gt your visa soon


Thanks! fingers crossed


----------



## Dhanu

Hi Mish,

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## annabella88

Anyone had any good news recently?


----------



## Dhanu

No new news Annabella88, waiting to hear a good news..


----------



## Dhanu

This is the list I have of the people who are waiting for their partner visa 100/309

sp0911 - 01/11/14
Tisha - 20/11/14
Simmy - 4/12/14
OWA - 11-01-2015
Dhanu - 29/01/15
Annabella - 02/02/15
Lavi - 04/02/15
AntD - 22/02/15


Desperately waiting for a good news


----------



## sp0911

No good news yet. Last contact with the case officer was last Tuesday and we were advised the application had been referred for final decision to the senior decision officer. No news since. Hoping to beat the Christmas holidays time to avoid it being delayed


----------



## Simmy

We have heard nothing since April


----------



## Dhanu

Good old days are the days before starting the financial year. Everyone in this forum got their visa within a good time period. 
Now this is a nightmare.


----------



## annabella88

Dhanu said:


> Good old days are the days before starting the financial year. Everyone in this forum got their visa within a good time period.
> Now this is a nightmare.


Has to be soon! I suppose all we can do is stay positive and know that it will be the best feeling ever when these visas are accepted


----------



## OWA369

Dhanu said:


> This is the list I have of the people who are waiting for their partner visa 100/309
> 
> sp0911 - 01/11/14
> Tisha - 20/11/14
> Simmy - 4/12/14
> OWA - 11-01-2015
> Dhanu - 29/01/15
> Annabella - 02/02/15
> Lavi - 04/02/15
> AntD - 22/02/15
> 
> Desperately waiting for a good news


This is a great Timeline Dhanu.
sp0911 - Hope you get it soon - can't believe its taking nearly the full 12 months for Srilanka to process partner visa. last year it used to between 8-9 months.


----------



## Dhanu

sp0911 hope to hear a good news this week


----------



## Simmy

Fantastic news Everyone!!!! I just opened my email and we got the grant!!!!2 hours ago (8pm) So relieved! Finally!!! Hope everyone else gets their good news soon!!!!

DOL 4 Dec 2014
Medical on 17 Dec 2014
Police clearance cert 29 Dec
Interview in April
Final queue in late April


----------



## rose2014

Simmy said:


> Fantastic news Everyone!!!! I just opened my email and we got the grant!!!!2 hours ago (8pm) So relieved! Finally!!! Hope everyone else gets their good news soon!!!! DOL 4 Dec 2014 Medical on 17 Dec 2014 Police clearance cert 29 Dec Interview in April Final queue in late April


Wooohooo!! Thats very good news!! Congrats!! Hope everyone else will get their visa, very soon..


----------



## Dhanu

Hi Simmy,

This is a great news. And so happyyyyy fo you. You gave us hope hehe 

Wish u two will have a great life in Aussi 

/Dhanu


----------



## sp0911

So happy for you Simmy! Good luck in Aus.

Hoping to hear from the embassy this week


----------



## Dhanu

sp0911, I am sure you will here something good soon  have faith and be positive.. hehe 

Wishes for a speedy grant


----------



## sp0911

Dhanu said:


> sp0911, I am sure you will here something good soon  have faith and be positive.. hehe
> 
> Wishes for a speedy grant


Thank you, fingers crossed


----------



## Simmy

Thanks Rose and Dhanu and sp0911!!! I'm sure you will hear from them very soon sp0911!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## annabella88

Congratulations Simmy to you and your partner!!! Wish you all the best for your future


----------



## rathan001

Congrats Simmy. Really good news. Around 10 months for you. Seems time frame is improving. SP0911 you will get it soon..Fingers crossed

It is better if the time frame is less than 9 months


----------



## ninjagal

Wow, wonderful news... Just came to the thread to c wat happened to u. Best wishes 



rathan001 said:


> I have been offered visa little while ago. Hope others also will get the grants soon. Good Luck to you all & Thanks for your encouraging words
> 
> DOL 13/10/2014
> Visa grant 29/09/2015


----------



## ninjagal

awesome news, congrats Simmy best wishes..



Simmy said:


> Fantastic news Everyone!!!! I just opened my email and we got the grant!!!!2 hours ago (8pm) So relieved! Finally!!! Hope everyone else gets their good news soon!!!!
> 
> DOL 4 Dec 2014
> Medical on 17 Dec 2014
> Police clearance cert 29 Dec
> Interview in April
> Final queue in late April


----------



## AnuG

*Spouse visa info*

Hi all,

I'm a new member in this forum but I have been following this thread for the last 2 weeks as a visitor. All ur comments and advice has been so helpful in keeping myself sane while I waited for my spouse visa which was FINALLY granted today 

I actually created an account today just so I could make this post, hoping that it could help anyone out there.

My visa details are as follows:

DOL 22nd Dec 2014
Medical given with application
Police clearance cert - 4th Jan 2015
Received e-mail that application has been sent to senior officer - 12th Jan

This was our last contact with the case officer. My husband visited me in May 2015. In June 2015, I decided to apply for a 3 months tourist visa. Before doing so, I wrote to the embassy asking if I could apply and they said I could but that it was not guaranteed that i would get it. I was told to inform the embassy (via e-mail) before I left Sri-Lanka and also when I return, as I have to be back in sri-lanka (off-shore) if they are ready to give a decision on my spouse visa while i am in australia.

I went ahead and applied for the visitor visa using form 1419 and my husband gave a sponsor letter together with bank statements, letter of employment etc to support my application. It was approved on 2nd June. I left sri-lanka on 25th June.

I want to clarify that applying for and travelling to Australia while the spouse visa is pending does NOT cause any delay in the processing of the spouse visa. They simply want u to keep them informed of your travel. being with my husband for those 3 months really helped as it was getting so stressful being apart in the 1st yr of marriage.

As requested by them, I mailed the embassy on the day I arrived in Sri Lanka (23rd Sept). I only got an auto reply to this e-mail and I was anxiously waiting for more news regarding the spouse visa as I knew writing to them about a status update etc would be pointless.

I was thinking of sending out an e-mail anyway this coming monday but received the visa grant this morning  the whole process took 10 months .

I know i've rambled on about the whole process i went through but i wrote it all out in case someone will find it helpful. reading through this thread in the past 2 weeks has been great as it puts things in perspective and its nice to know that u arent alone in this anxiety filled journey!

wishing the best of luck to all those who are still waiting for their visas!


----------



## Simmy

Thanks for everyone elses wishes! We appreciate it. 
Congratulations AnuG!! I'm sure your post and good news gave others some hope!! Have a good life in Australia


----------



## Dhanu

Hi AnuG,

Thank you soo much for sharing your experience and the great news about the visa grant. Congratz and so happy to hear a good news  Gave us more hopes 

Hope you and your hubby will have a great life in Aussi


----------



## AnuG

You r most welcome  Thanks again to everyone on this thread for being so supportive and helpful and that too, to complete strangers


----------



## Hash

Hi Everyone 

Is there anyone applied around May 2015. I lodged my application online on 30th May 15. CO requested medical and PC on 18th July 15 and lodged the police clearance on 27th August. I haven't heard anything since then. will my application be delayed due to the late submission of police clearance.

please let me know if anyone in similar timelines
thank you


----------



## Dhanu

Hope to hear some good news at this week as well 

And Hash welcome to the thread.


----------



## aussie0083

Hi Hash,

We applied on 14-Jul-2015, submitted with both police report and Medical. So far we heard nothing.

Cheers,
Nath



Hash said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Is there anyone applied around May 2015. I lodged my application online on 30th May 15. CO requested medical and PC on 18th July 15 and lodged the police clearance on 27th August. I haven't heard anything since then. will my application be delayed due to the late submission of police clearance.
> 
> please let me know if anyone in similar timelines
> thank you


----------



## Lavi

Hi, Happy news... Got the Visa. - 8.5 months

04 Feb 2015: Application Submitted 
10 Feb 2015: Medical Submitted
05 Mar 2015: Police Clearance Submitted
19 May 2015: Received a mail “An initial assessment has now been completed. Your application will be reviewed by a senior officer within the next 7-8 months. The standard processing period for Partner visas is 12 months.”
28 Sep 2015: Applied for Visitor Visa thinking it is going to take 12+ months, so that I can be there for my Birthday which is coming in a month.
16 Oct 2015: Visitor Visa Refused.
19 Oct 2015: Got a call from Embassy asking what is happening.
21 Oct 2015: Received Partner Visa Grant Mail.

However, I have paid for few expensive courses and booked for some exams in December thinking that the visa is not going to come any soon. Will have to decide. Thank you for all who have been participating in this discussion. Your contribution has always been a support through out this waiting period.


----------



## Dhanu

Hey Lavi,,

Congratzzzzzzzzzzz soo happpy for youu..Thats a great timelineee...
My hubby is with me in Australia with his visitor visa and he has to go back upon completion of his 3 months stay.Hoping something good would happen sooner.

Good luck once againn....

Cheersssssss........


----------



## Dhanu

Owa and sp0911 any news yet?


----------



## annabella88

Congratulations Lavi!!!

I'm so happy to hear the news 

We have also had a tourist visa refused in April 2015 and another one as far back as October 2013! So very keen to hear some good news too


----------



## Lavi

Dhanu said:


> Hey Lavi,,
> 
> Congratzzzzzzzzzzz soo happpy for youu..Thats a great timelineee...
> My hubby is with me in Australia with his visitor visa and he has to go back upon completion of his 3 months stay.Hoping something good would happen sooner.
> 
> Good luck once againn....
> 
> Cheersssssss........


Thank you Dhanu..  I think the processing time is back to normal.. Soon you will get your. Good luck Dhanu..


----------



## Lavi

annabella88 said:


> Congratulations Lavi!!!
> 
> I'm so happy to hear the news
> 
> We have also had a tourist visa refused in April 2015 and another one as far back as October 2013! So very keen to hear some good news too


Thank you annabella,
you will get the mail soon, I bet. 
loads of Good luck you.


----------



## OWA369

*Yay!*



Dhanu said:


> Owa and sp0911 any news yet?


Hey guys! Happy news- got the visa day before yesterday! 
In srilanka at the moment (limited internet)- so couldnt update pro promptly. 
DOL: 11/01/2015 
Visa grant date: 21/10/2015

Make sure you guys upload both the sinhalese and translated english copy of the marriage certificate.

Dhanu- you should get it soon.
Good luck everybody!


----------



## rose2014

OWA369 said:


> Hey guys! Happy news- got the visa day before yesterday! In srilanka at the moment (limited internet)- so couldnt update pro promptly. DOL: 11/01/2015 Visa grant date: 21/10/2015 Make sure you guys upload both the sinhalese and translated english copy of the marriage certificate. Dhanu- you should get it soon. Good luck everybody!


Wow awesome newsss!! Congrats!!


----------



## Dhanu

Wowieeeeeee,, congratzzzzzzzzzzzz owaaaaaa....
All the very bestttttt 

We are keeping our fingers crossed......
Thanks for the great great newssssssss 



OWA369 said:


> Hey guys! Happy news- got the visa day before yesterday!
> In srilanka at the moment (limited internet)- so couldnt update pro promptly.
> DOL: 11/01/2015
> Visa grant date: 21/10/2015
> 
> Make sure you guys upload both the sinhalese and translated english copy of the marriage certificate.
> 
> Dhanu- you should get it soon.
> Good luck everybody!


----------



## annabella88

Yay! Congratulations OWA! This is so exciting for you and your partner and i hope you enjoy your life in Aussie 

And thank you so much for sharing with us...it gives us so much hope 



OWA369 said:


> Hey guys! Happy news- got the visa day before yesterday!
> In srilanka at the moment (limited internet)- so couldnt update pro promptly.
> DOL: 11/01/2015
> Visa grant date: 21/10/2015
> 
> Make sure you guys upload both the sinhalese and translated english copy of the marriage certificate.
> 
> Dhanu- you should get it soon.
> Good luck everybody!


----------



## Dhanu

Hope to hear more good news this week  

wishes for Sp0911 , hope to hear good news from you


----------



## annabella88

GOOD NEWS EVERYONE!!!

We got the visa 

DOL: 22.2.2015
Visa Granted: 23.10.2015 (Our migration agent got the mail late friday night australian time and we found out this morning)

We first lodged a tourist visa this time two years ago!!! So this news is so so exciting for both of us 

Goodluck to everyone else and thank you for all of your support!


----------



## Dhanu

Great news Annabella  hehe this is a great time-line.. So Happy for you 
Wish you and your husband a great life in Aussi 

Happy to see happy news


----------



## sp0911

Great news Annabella!! All the best


----------



## Hash

sp0911 said:


> Great news Annabella!! All the best


Any good news for you? apparently colombo office is already processing February applications. Anyone else waiting?


----------



## Hash

aussie0083 said:


> Hi Hash,
> 
> We applied on 14-Jul-2015, submitted with both police report and Medical. So far we heard nothing.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nath


Thank you Nath, hope you will hear from them soon, I am also waiting till it gets to the final stage, been 5 months already.


----------



## Dhanu

Hi Hash and Neth,

One of my friends apply on early July got their CO in end of September. Hope you will get your CO soon too


----------



## don90

Hi all, I've being following this convo for a couple of months. I sponsored my wife who is in Lanka on a spouse visa and we are still waiting for the outcome.

DOL: 03rd April 2015
Medicals and personal identifiers: 06th April 2015
Request for original police certificate: 22nd May 2015
Initial assessment complete email: 29th May 2015

Nothing since then until today. Got a call from CO asking how our relationship is.

Didnt want to put this up but thought it might help others who are waiting just like me..


----------



## Dhanu

any new updates?


----------



## Dhanu

HELLO EVERYONEEEEEEEE,,

My hubby got his visa granted couple of minutes ago...We are soo happy..
Please find below our timeline..

DOL: 29th January 2015
Requested pcc and medicals:12th Feb 
Submitted all docs : 5th of March 2015
Final Queue: 12th March 2015
Continous relationship updates to immi with over time

Requested to move out of Australia to meet the offshore requirement:22 nd of Octomber 2015
Visa grant: 29th of Octomber 2015 

Thank you everyoneeeee this forum has been really helpful..

Wishing all others speedy grants..

Cheers!!


----------



## rose2014

Congrats, dhanu!! Im soo happy for you!! Keep in touch!! Gonna be an awesome weekend for u two!!


----------



## Hash

Great news Dhanu.. wish you all the best. Good to know January applications are being processed already


----------



## Dhanu

Thanks Rose and hash for the wishes 
You all gave us hope during the difficult time 

Hope to hear some more good news from the people who are waiting for the visa.. Sp0911 hope to hear a good news from you soon


----------



## Simmy

Congratulations Dhanu!!! Fantastic news!! After all that terrible waiting and stressing this year, October has certainly been a good month for us!! Hope you and your hubby have a great life in Australia!! Also congrats to the others who got their visas and fingers crossed to those still waiting!!


----------



## Redbull

Hi All,
Newbie to this forum. Hi to all.
I've been reading this forum for sometime and i think the information here is really useful. 
OK guys. This is my story and I would like to get as many information as possible from everyone here. 

Me and my partner spent more than one year together in Singapore to meet the requirement of living together for one year for partner visa. Then we applied for the partner visa while we were in Singapore through and migration agent. Then I (Sponsor) had to go back to Australia as that too was a requirement in the visa. The sponsor has to be in Australia for them to start the process. Didn't know this initially but anyway, I'm back in Australia. My partner stayed in Singapore to complete his studies and then as he had no plans of staying in Singapore he went back to Srilanka. 
We uploaded all the documents, including the medicals and police checks. For visa applications lodged in Singapore apparently didn't require bio metrics. So beside that everything was uploaded to our file(Jun 2015). Case officer contacted us (Sept 2015)to present my partners Singapore IDs and to give course details which he studied while he was there. CO requested to give them within two weeks which we did and then he replied back straightaway. He transferred our file (End Sept 2015) to Srilanka as my partner is now residing in Srilanka. This we did not know. We thought, they will process the visa from the country/office which we applied. Anyway, this was a major setback. 
Just this week (Oct 2015) we received a letter, apparently this is a computer generated letter to submit bio metrics. My partner who is now in Srilanka submitted this through VFS office in Colombo. 
Now my biggest worry is, how long we have to wait till the high commission in Colombo to appoint a case officer. We already had a case officer allocated and now I don't know whether our case is considered something like, that we have just lodged the visa in Srilanka and that it has to go through the whole process again. 

So guys, this is my "CASE"!. Anyone here has been through any similar situation? 
Any kind of detail, information and advise you guys/gals can give me?

And any of you submitted your biometrics recently? When my partner went to VFS to submit the biometrics, they have told him that he will get a decision about his visa within two weeks. Does anyone know whether this is true?


----------



## Hash

Hi Redbull welcome to the forum. Even though I do not have any idea about the processing times for singapore applications I am quite sure they have mentioned the processing times in the emails they sent you. However I believe the advertised processing time for Sri lankan applicants are 12 months which is from the date you lodge the complete application. In your case i think it is reasonable to contact the immigration and clear your doubts. 

I don't think the vfs employees have any idea about processing times, in my recent experience they were not 'know it all'
And I lodged my application online on 30th May and submitted character and medicals on 27th August. heard nothing since then. I am totally going insane here as I lived with my partner for last 4 years in Australia. I hope I can get back before next May at least

Hope you will hear a good news soon


----------



## Redbull

Hi Hash,
Thank you for your reply. It actually doesn't matter how long its gonna take to process the visa. We knew it will be between 8-12 months. But the problem is we lodged the visa early June 2015 and then just last month the Singapore case officer transferred the case to Sri Lanka. And if the Srilankan office gonna take 8-12 months, that means for us, it will take more than one year for them to grant the visa since the date we lodged. 

Hash, did you lodge your visa from Srilanka or as an onshore here in Australia?


----------



## Redbull

Oh Hash, Also did you get a letter asking you to submit your biometrics?


----------



## Hash

Redbull said:


> Oh Hash, Also did you get a letter asking you to submit your biometrics?


Hi redbull
I applied from Sri Lanka and did submit the bio metrics etc. I was on a bridging visa so they asked me to lodge an offshore application. basically I applied onshore and withdrew
according to the recent posts in the forum they are processing Jan applications already. so we can keep fingers crossed for early grant


----------



## Redbull

Hash, the problem is we don't even have a CO allocated in Sri Lanka. Don't know what stage our file was in when the Singapore case officer transferred the file to SriLanka. I simply hope, Singapore CO has processed most of it as he did not request any further documents before transferring the file to Sri Lanka. And I hope when they allocate a CO in Sri Lanka He/She has everything in our file to give a decision straightaway. 

Will keep in touch with this forum regularly to get updates. Our migration agent told us that because of this transfer, our case is quite unique and might be complicated. He has already sent an email to high commission in Colombo to honor and to meet the service standards and to process the visa soon as possible. 

If they are processing Jan applications now, I don't know whether to take it as a good sign or a bad sign.


----------



## Hash

Redbull said:


> Hash, the problem is we don't even have a CO allocated in Sri Lanka. Don't know what stage our file was in when the Singapore case officer transferred the file to SriLanka. I simply hope, Singapore CO has processed most of it as he did not request any further documents before transferring the file to Sri Lanka. And I hope when they allocate a CO in Sri Lanka He/She has everything in our file to give a decision straightaway.
> 
> Will keep in touch with this forum regularly to get updates. Our migration agent told us that because of this transfer, our case is quite unique and might be complicated. He has already sent an email to high commission in Colombo to honor and to meet the service standards and to process the visa soon as possible.
> 
> If they are processing Jan applications now, I don't know whether to take it as a good sign or a bad sign.


Well according to my knowladge the applications are processed in 2 stages. First they will request all the documents and do the initial assessment. then it is get forwarded to a senior officer. I believe in your case they will honour the date of lodgement and processed accordingly. they will send you an email soon about the initial assessment if you haven't received one already. for me I am waiting till the initial assessment get completed.

when some people wait over 12 months for visa, it is definitely a good sign that they are processed in 8-10 months.so you will hear something soon. they requested police clearance and medicals from me, so if you have submitted all the necessary documents you can sit back and relax


----------



## Dhanu

Simmy said:


> Congratulations Dhanu!!! Fantastic news!! After all that terrible waiting and stressing this year, October has certainly been a good month for us!! Hope you and your hubby have a great life in Australia!! Also congrats to the others who got their visas and fingers crossed to those still waiting!!


Thank you very much Simmy  Yah THAT WAIT  october was gooooD.


----------



## sp0911

Dhanu said:


> Thanks Rose and hash for the wishes
> You all gave us hope during the difficult time
> 
> Hope to hear some more good news from the people who are waiting for the visa.. Sp0911 hope to hear a good news from you soon


Dhanu! This is very exciting news! All the best and thank you for your support over the past few weeks


----------



## Dhanu

Thanks Sp0911,

I will be in touch through the forum and hoping to hear a good news from you  and also from the others who are waiting  

Good luck Sp0911.


----------



## Bookworm666

Hi all! I've been following this forum for a few months now and just opened an account to let you all know my wait process... I'm still waiting on my visa to be cleared and hoping it will be in a few weeks.

I lodged my application on the 23rd April 2015 online and the minuted after I received the confirmation email I was also requested to provide personal identifiers and the medical as well. Both were given on the 26th of April.

On request of the Original Police Clearance Certificate I submitted it on the 5th of June (NOTE: I applied online so it was only colour scanned originals of all my documents including the Police Clearance)

On the 10th of June I was informed that the initial assessment was complete and that it would take 9 to 10 months to review the next stage.

I didn't hear from them since then until today when I received a call from the HC asking how my relationship is going and that they would take a few more weeks to make the final decision.

Praying that everything works out and I get the grant soon so that I can leave with my husband after he visits in December.

I hope this timeline helps for all those still waiting.

Cheers


----------



## don90

Bookworm666 said:


> Hi all! I've been following this forum for a few months now and just opened an account to let you all know my wait process... I'm still waiting on my visa to be cleared and hoping it will be in a few weeks.
> 
> I lodged my application on the 23rd April 2015 online and the minuted after I received the confirmation email I was also requested to provide personal identifiers and the medical as well. Both were given on the 26th of April.
> 
> On request of the Original Police Clearance Certificate I submitted it on the 5th of June (NOTE: I applied online so it was only colour scanned originals of all my documents including the Police Clearance)
> 
> On the 10th of June I was informed that the initial assessment was complete and that it would take 9 to 10 months to review the next stage.
> 
> I didn't hear from them since then until today when I received a call from the HC asking how my relationship is going and that they would take a few more weeks to make the final decision.
> 
> Praying that everything works out and I get the grant soon so that I can leave with my husband after he visits in December.
> 
> I hope this timeline helps for all those still waiting.
> 
> Cheers


I'm 99% certain you'll get the visa in 2 business days.. Congratz


----------



## don90

Hi all,

I received an email from Immigration saying my wifeys visa was granted.. 

-Date of Lodgement: 03rd April 2015
-Medicals and personal identifiers: 06th April 2015
-Request for original police certificate: 22nd May 2015
-Initial assessment complete email: 29th May 2015
-Call from CO to me (sponsor) to see 
how the relationship going: 28th October 2015
-VISA GRANTED&#55358;&#56599;: 30th October 2015

Took only 6 months from the date of lodgement.
Good luck for everyone whose waiting for an outcome. October looks good..!!


----------



## Dhanu

Hi All,

Those who are waiting for 309 visa from SL, I thought this might be helpful to get an idea about the timeline (visa grant details for the fast few months)

rathna- 13/10/14 - visa granted on 29/09/15
sp0911 - 01/11/16 - 
Tisha - 20/11/14 - (no update on the forum )
Simmy - 4/12/14 - visa granted on 13/10/15
AnuG - 22/12/14 - visa granted on 17/10/15
OWA - 11-01-2015 - visa granted on 21/10/15
Dhanu - 29/01/15 -visa granted on 29/10/15
Lavi - 04/02/15 - visa granted on 21/10/15
Annabella - 22/02/15 - visa granted on 23/10/15
AntD - 24/02/15
don90- 03/04/15 - visa granted on 30/10/15


----------



## Dhanu

Hey Congratz don90.  This is a great timeline  I am sure you both are over the moon hehe

May you both have a wonderful life in Aussi


----------



## Bookworm666

don90 said:


> I'm 99% certain you'll get the visa in 2 business days.. Congratz


Thanks don90 and congradz to you and your wife


----------



## Hash

Congrats to all who got the visa granted, specially in 8 months. that gives us hope 

I lodged my application 30/5/15
requested medicals and character docs 20/07/15
submitted all documents 28/08/15

Still waiting for them to complete the initial assesment.. is there anyone in the similar timeline.. I am just worried that will it take another 7-8 months after completing initial assessment.


----------



## don90

Dhanu said:


> Hey Congratz don90.  This is a great timeline  I am sure you both are over the moon hehe
> 
> May you both have a wonderful life in Aussi


Thanks Dhanu..  Both of us are over the moon as we got it this early. I was expecting it to be at least 10 months. I applied it myself and was worrying if I did something wrong too..


----------



## Redbull

Hi All,
Any one here applied for a tourist visa while waiting for the Partner visa Grant?
I need some help here guys and gals.
Can some one please tell me what are the requirements, documents need to show and how much funds should show in the bank accounts.
Please let me know all the details. 

Thank you


----------



## Bookworm666

Just a quick question for those who have already received their grant.
What is expected after getting your visa? Like how long are you given to to leave the country and be in Australia and so on.


----------



## Dhanu

Redbull said:


> Hi All,
> Any one here applied for a tourist visa while waiting for the Partner visa Grant?
> I need some help here guys and gals.
> Can some one please tell me what are the requirements, documents need to show and how much funds should show in the bank accounts.
> Please let me know all the details.
> 
> Thank you


Hi Redbull,

My hubby applied for a tourist visa in DEC 2014 and got it within one day.
Below is what we provided:
Fair amount of money for the stay in the bank account with cash in/out for 3 months or you can get your spouse to sponsor you.
Salary slips and leave grant letter from his office
Photo stories of the relationship.
Letters from you and your sponsor why you need to visit.
Deeds of any owned properties will add value.

You need to provide evidence that you will come back to Sri Lanka at the end of your visit and you must be a genuine visitor.Let them know what places you are planning to visit during your stay.

Once you are granted let your case officer know that you will be in Australia.

Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## Dhanu

Bookworm666 said:


> Just a quick question for those who have already received their grant.
> What is expected after getting your visa? Like how long are you given to to leave the country and be in Australia and so on.


It will be specified in the grant letter, most likely It will be the validity of your police check i.e one year since you applied for the police clearance report


----------



## don90

Bookworm666 said:


> Just a quick question for those who have already received their grant.
> What is expected after getting your visa? Like how long are you given to to leave the country and be in Australia and so on.


Hi Bookworm666,

There are no conditions for the visa on the grant email.. All they told me was that my wife needs to make her first entry to Australia before 24th Jan 2016; which is roughly 3 months after the grant..


----------



## Hash

Hi Everyone,

I have just been asked to attend an interview with the case officer in person.. Anyone been to an interview with case officer and what is expected in the interview. I have been living with my husband over 3 years and provided all supporting documents


----------



## Bookworm666

Thank you Dhanu and don90


----------



## Dhanu

Another month started and hope to hear some more good news from people who are waiting for the partner visa


----------



## Redbull

Dhanu said:


> Hi Redbull,
> 
> My hubby applied for a tourist visa in DEC 2014 and got it within one day.
> Below is what we provided:
> Fair amount of money for the stay in the bank account with cash in/out for 3 months or you can get your spouse to sponsor you.
> Salary slips and leave grant letter from his office
> Photo stories of the relationship.
> Letters from you and your sponsor why you need to visit.
> Deeds of any owned properties will add value.
> 
> You need to provide evidence that you will come back to Sri Lanka at the end of your visit and you must be a genuine visitor.Let them know what places you are planning to visit during your stay.
> 
> Once you are granted let your case officer know that you will be in Australia.
> 
> Let me know if you need more info.


Hi Dhanu,
Thank you for the info. But what if my Partner does not have any substantial amount of money in the bank? He's not working as he just went back to Srilanka from Singapore and no property. I certainly can send a sponsor letter with my pay slips, but will that be enough?


----------



## Redbull

Hash said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have just been asked to attend an interview with the case officer in person.. Anyone been to an interview with case officer and what is expected in the interview. I have been living with my husband over 3 years and provided all supporting documents


Hi Hash,
Look likes its really good news for you. One of my friend had a similar interview and they usually ask your relationship history, your future plans together, and also they might check how much you know each other;s family. Im sure u'll be fine.

Hash, did you ever get an email from your case officer, or was this the very first contact from your case officer asking you to come for an interview? Coz I saw that for others, they received an email from case officer saying that the initial assessment is complete and is now with a senior officer for final decision. Did you get any email like that?

We still don't know what is going on with my partner's applications. As I said we lodged the application in Singapore in June 8th and then last month it was transferred to Sri Lanka. We are seriously worried!!!

Let me know if you get any updates about your application, or any other info that might relevant to our case.

Thank you and Good luck!!


----------



## Dhanu

Redbull said:


> Hi Dhanu,
> Thank you for the info. But what if my Partner does not have any substantial amount of money in the bank? He's not working as he just went back to Srilanka from Singapore and no property. I certainly can send a sponsor letter with my pay slips, but will that be enough?


Hi Redbull,

I believe your sponsorship will do the trick, but the application for tourist visa is stronger, when your partner shows stronger ties to Sri Lanka.They need to make sure that he returns.However, even if the tourist visa goes wrong, there is no impact for the partner visa, People in this forum got their partner visa granted even after having their tourist visa rejected.

I wish you all the best.You might want to talk to a migration agent and get their advise as well.
Good luck once again.


----------



## Hash

Redbull said:


> Hi Hash,
> Look likes its really good news for you. One of my friend had a similar interview and they usually ask your relationship history, your future plans together, and also they might check how much you know each other;s family. Im sure u'll be fine.
> 
> Hash, did you ever get an email from your case officer, or was this the very first contact from your case officer asking you to come for an interview? Coz I saw that for others, they received an email from case officer saying that the initial assessment is complete and is now with a senior officer for final decision. Did you get any email like that?
> 
> We still don't know what is going on with my partner's applications. As I said we lodged the application in Singapore in June 8th and then last month it was transferred to Sri Lanka. We are seriously worried!!!
> 
> Let me know if you get any updates about your application, or any other info that might relevant to our case.
> 
> Thank you and Good luck!!


Thank you for your reply Redbul.

I recoeved an email in july from the same case officer saying he started considering my application and require medicals and police clearance. I submitted them on August and this is the first email I recieved after that. She the CO tried calling me and my husband, we both couldn't pick the phones so she left the email.

I think my application is still in initial stage so will probably take another 6 months. I lodged mine in may. I believe the que is in date order they lodged, no matter its been transferred. Since you have lodged everything It won't be far away. Or just try calling them and explain your question as its not answered anywhere.

Hope you will hear a good news soon.


----------



## Hash

Redbull said:


> Hi All,
> Any one here applied for a tourist visa while waiting for the Partner visa Grant?
> I need some help here guys and gals.
> Can some one please tell me what are the requirements, documents need to show and how much funds should shorw in the bank accounts.
> Please let me know all the details.
> 
> Thank you


I have applied and got refused tourist visa as I don't have strong ties to sri lanka. My partner sponsored me and I didn't show anything except my parents, relatives documents and their assets. If you have studies or work documents, assets under his name and the relatives. And their birth certificates show them all. You can sponsor him and you have to show sufficient amount of money in your account, income, accomodation and job confirmation is required. since you guys are not married you will have to show the relationship as well. Basically enough documents to convince them your relationship and he is a genuine visitor who will have to return home after the visa.

Hope this helps


----------



## Redbull

Hash said:


> Thank you for your reply Redbul.
> 
> I recoeved an email in july from the same case officer saying he started considering my application and require medicals and police clearance. I submitted them on August and this is the first email I recieved after that. She the CO tried calling me and my husband, we both couldn't pick the phones so she left the email.
> 
> I think my application is still in initial stage so will probably take another 6 months. I lodged mine in may. I believe the que is in date order they lodged, no matter its been transferred. Since you have lodged everything It won't be far away. Or just try calling them and explain your question as its not answered anywhere.
> 
> Hope you will hear a good news soon.


Hi Hash,
Thank you for your reply. Our migration agent sent us an email today which he recieved from colombo high commission. They have requested to send the Sri Lankan Police check again!! We already submitted SriLankan police check and now they want another one directly sent to the office. Was this the same for you? You had to request the police dep. to directly send the police check to the CO? 
Its really stupid for them to make such a request I rekon


----------



## Hash

Redbull said:


> Hi Hash,
> Thank you for your reply. Our migration agent sent us an email today which he recieved from colombo high commission. They have requested to send the Sri Lankan Police check again!! We already submitted SriLankan police check and now they want another one directly sent to the office. Was this the same for you? You had to request the police dep. to directly send the police check to the CO?
> Its really stupid for them to make such a request I rekon


Hi redbull,

No they didnt ask me to send it directly, but needed the original hard copy submitted to vfs. Probably bcz you lived in singapore? Im not sure, but its good atleast your file is moving. Just do what they want you to do as soon as you can. Thats the only way &#128577;


----------



## Redbull

Hash said:


> Hi redbull,
> 
> No they didnt ask me to send it directly, but needed the original hard copy submitted to vfs. Probably bcz you lived in singapore? Im not sure, but its good atleast your file is moving. Just do what they want you to do as soon as you can. Thats the only way &#128577;


Hi Hash,
Thankz for the reply. Yeah I think they probably want the hard copy. Will just have to do that. 
And why the colombo high commision process in two stages? Never hear such a process being implemented any where else. Already getting angry!! &#128545;
And I remember, after you had the first contact from the CO it took all this time for them to contact you again. And we just recieved our first email from them and so are we suppose to expect the same?&#128513; 
NOT FAIR &#128513;&#128513;&#128545;&#128545;


----------



## Bookworm666

Hey everyone! I just received my grant letter earlier today. Following this forum has really helped me and I hope that it helps others who are waiting and also hope that they will receive their grants soon.

Time duration for processing - 6.5 Months

DOL- April 23rd, 2015
Medical and Biometrics given - 26th April, 2015
Request for Original PCC - 28th May, 2015
PCC handed over - 5th June,2015
First Stage Processing Complete - 10th June, 2015
(Long Long wait with no news from Immigration Board)
Phone Interview - 30th October, 2015
Visa Granted - 9th November, 2015

It was a very scary wait because my partner and I had a bit of an unusual relationship before we decided to get married and proving our marriage was genuine was the hard part, but all worked out for the best thankfully.

The best advice I could give regarding the Partner Visa is... apart from all the important documents, give extra proof that your marriage is genuine even if it means you need to get about 10 different people to write letters on you relationship progress.

Hope this helps... Cheers


----------



## don90

Bookworm666 said:


> Hey everyone! I just received my grant letter earlier today. Following this forum has really helped me and I hope that it helps others who are waiting and also hope that they will receive their grants soon.
> 
> Time duration for processing - 6.5 Months
> 
> DOL- April 23rd, 2015
> Medical and Biometrics given - 26th April, 2015
> Request for Original PCC - 28th May, 2015
> PCC handed over - 5th June,2015
> First Stage Processing Complete - 10th June, 2015
> (Long Long wait with no news from Immigration Board)
> Phone Interview - 30th October, 2015
> Visa Granted - 9th November, 2015
> 
> It was a very scary wait because my partner and I had a bit of an unusual relationship before we decided to get married and proving our marriage was genuine was the hard part, but all worked out for the best thankfully.
> 
> The best advice I could give regarding the Partner Visa is... apart from all the important documents, give extra proof that your marriage is genuine even if it means you need to get about 10 different people to write letters on you relationship progress.
> 
> Hope this helps... Cheers


Hi Bookworm666,

That's great news. Congratulations for you two. Great timeline and lucky we got it in less than 6 1/2 months.


----------



## Hash

Bookworm666 said:


> Hey everyone! I just received my grant letter earlier today. Following this forum has really helped me and I hope that it helps others who are waiting and also hope that they will receive their grants soon.
> 
> Time duration for processing - 6.5 Months
> 
> DOL- April 23rd, 2015
> Medical and Biometrics given - 26th April, 2015
> Request for Original PCC - 28th May, 2015
> PCC handed over - 5th June,2015
> First Stage Processing Complete - 10th June, 2015
> (Long Long wait with no news from Immigration Board)
> Phone Interview - 30th October, 2015
> Visa Granted - 9th November, 2015
> 
> It was a very scary wait because my partner and I had a bit of an unusual relationship before we decided to get married and proving our marriage was genuine was the hard part, but all worked out for the best thankfully.
> 
> The best advice I could give regarding the Partner Visa is... apart from all the important documents, give extra proof that your marriage is genuine even if it means you need to get about 10 different people to write letters on you relationship progress.
> 
> Hope this helps... Cheers


Wow Bookworm666, that is the best timeline I've seen, in fact it gives me hope since my application is just around 1 month after yours. They called me for a face to face interview in this week. hopefully the grant won't take too long after that. 
I wish you all the best in ausie


----------



## Hash

manidee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm sort of new here. I asked a few questions about spouse visas a few months ago and you people were so lovely and helpful! I really need to talk to people in my situation to save myself from going crazy. So I thought I'd come back here
> 
> Just to introduce myself, I'm an Australian citizen and my husband is a Sri Lankan citizen. We got married in December 2014 and applied for spouse visa on July 27. I know it's only been a month still, but everyone I've spoken with says that they were assigned a CO within a week or two but we haven't heard from them since lodging. The only email we received was an 'Acknowledgement of application received'.
> 
> Can someone please tell me if i have reason to worry or if this is standard?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Hi manidee

have you heard anything about the visas yet? co, interview or final stage?


----------



## Dhanu

Hey congratz Bookworm666, nice to see people are getting visa grants in this forum


----------



## Hash

Dhanu said:


> Hey congratz Bookworm666, nice to see people are getting visa grants in this forum


Hi everyone,,

Just a quick question, has anyone got C****** as their case officer- female?
Please let me know. Heard her applications are normally delayed. Please let me know the timelines if she is ur case officer


----------



## Bookworm666

Hash said:


> Wow Bookworm666, that is the best timeline I've seen, in fact it gives me hope since my application is just around 1 month after yours. They called me for a face to face interview in this week. hopefully the grant won't take too long after that.
> I wish you all the best in ausie


Thank you everyone. We're very happy that the visa was granted in this duration. It was not expected and was great news...

Hash, I'm sure you would be granted the visa in a similar time frame regardless of who the CO is.
You have nothing to worry if all documents have been submitted (including the original PCC, Medical and Biometrics) and enough proof of your relationship being genuine.
Good Luck and have hope always


----------



## Hash

hello everyone!! Any news about visas?? I had my interview and nothing since.. Who else is waiting


----------



## Redbull

Hi Hash,

Any updates about your interview or about your visa?
Our case officer requested couple of other documents recently including my (Sponsor) tax claims for the last three years. No idea why they asked that for. Anyway, we sent all the requested documents. Its now been nearly six months 

Anyone here who lodged their visa in June 2015 and got their visa yet? or any updates?

Thank you all!!! All your comments here are a big help!!!


----------



## Hash

Redbull said:


> Hi Hash,
> 
> Any updates about your interview or about your visa?
> Our case officer requested couple of other documents recently including my (Sponsor) tax claims for the last three years. No idea why they asked that for. Anyway, we sent all the requested documents. Its now been nearly six months
> 
> Anyone here who lodged their visa in June 2015 and got their visa yet? or any updates?
> 
> Thank you all!!! All your comments here are a big help!!!


Hi Redbull,

I had 2 hr interview covering relationship and my old visa etc.. She said it will take another 10 months or so.. But doesnt seem to give anything away about the process. Lodged in end of may, since some people who lodged in march and april got their visas I hope it won't take that long.. 
Anyway keep us updated.. When did they request the documents?? It seems they check bunch of applications together.


----------



## Redbull

Hash said:


> Hi Redbull,
> 
> I had 2 hr interview covering relationship and my old visa etc.. She said it will take another 10 months or so.. But doesnt seem to give anything away about the process. Lodged in end of may, since some people who lodged in march and april got their visas I hope it won't take that long..
> Anyway keep us updated.. When did they request the documents?? It seems they check bunch of applications together.


Hi Hash,
Thankz for the update. Its really not fare to say even after the interview it will take another 10 months. Thats a load of rubbish in my view. Dont they have a service standard to meet. Which is 12 months in Sri Lanka. Even though thats a long period to wait, they are saying it will take more than that??

They actually requested the documents about two weeks ago. First the file was transferred to Sri Lanka. Then they asked my partner to give his bio-metrics. And then they sent an email requesting couple of documents and we submitted them all. Also they asked us to fill form 80. I don't know why our agent didn't submit this initially. The agent said, the case officer need to request this documents if not it is not important.

Also the case officer requested to send another police check from Sri Lanka. We have already submitted the police check earlier, and again they asked us to send one directly to them. So we did. But i think it will take abotu 2-3 weeks for that police check to arrive at the high commission by post.

Anyway, now we have submitted all the docs they have asked for in the email and im pretty sure we wont hear any thing from them until they receive the police check. What Im afraid is, that they will send us an email saying "the first stage is complete" and that we have to wait another 8-9 months for them to give us a decision.

They assured us that the File transfer from Singapore to Sri Lanka will not affect the processing time and that they will consider the initial lodged date which is 8th June. I really do hope they will process our visa, or at least give us an idea how long actually they gonna take to process the visa.


----------



## Hash

Redbull said:


> Hi Hash,
> Thankz for the update. Its really not fare to say even after the interview it will take another 10 months. Thats a load of rubbish in my view. Dont they have a service standard to meet. Which is 12 months in Sri Lanka. Even though thats a long period to wait, they are saying it will take more than that??
> 
> They actually requested the documents about two weeks ago. First the file was transferred to Sri Lanka. Then they asked my partner to give his bio-metrics. And then they sent an email requesting couple of documents and we submitted them all. Also they asked us to fill form 80. I don't know why our agent didn't submit this initially. The agent said, the case officer need to request this documents if not it is not important.
> 
> Also the case officer requested to send another police check from Sri Lanka. We have already submitted the police check earlier, and again they asked us to send one directly to them. So we did. But i think it will take abotu 2-3 weeks for that police check to arrive at the high commission by post.
> 
> Anyway, now we have submitted all the docs they have asked for in the email and im pretty sure we wont hear any thing from them until they receive the police check. What Im afraid is, that they will send us an email saying "the first stage is complete" and that we have to wait another 8-9 months for them to give us a decision.
> 
> They assured us that the File transfer from Singapore to Sri Lanka will not affect the processing time and that they will consider the initial lodged date which is 8th June. I really do hope they will process our visa, or at least give us an idea how long actually they gonna take to process the visa.


Hi there,

Don't worry the transferring won't affect ur file, they write the date of lodgement on the file and asses them accordingly. They emailed me on first week of nov. hope they will complete initial one soon, infact me too afraid that they will say another 8 months after that. But I hope They will get processed by march atleast.


----------



## Redbull

Hash said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Don't worry the transferring won't affect ur file, they write the date of lodgement on the file and asses them accordingly. They emailed me on first week of nov. hope they will complete initial one soon, infact me too afraid that they will say another 8 months after that. But I hope They will get processed by march atleast.


Hi Hash,
So you never yet received an email from them saying your initial assessment is complete?
Dont they ask people to come for an interview after the initial assessment is over?


----------



## Hash

Redbull said:


> Hi Hash,
> So you never yet received an email from them saying your initial assessment is complete?
> Dont they ask people to come for an interview after the initial assessment is over?


No they normally do a telephone interview before granting the visa. My case is complex, may be the reason they did an interview in this stage

keep your fingers crossed they will get back to us once its complete


----------



## Dhanu

Hi All,

You have to handover\post the original police report to the Australian high commission, addressed to your CO.If this is not done and we have uploaded a copy usually they will request to submit the original copy and we just have to do so.

Cheers!


----------



## manidee

Hash said:


> Hi manidee
> 
> have you heard anything about the visas yet? co, interview or final stage?


Hi Hash!

We lodged our application on the 27th of July 2015 and only today received an email asking us to provide medical reports and police checks! 

I haven't been on here in a while but its so good to see that so many people have been getting their visas granted!!


----------



## manidee

Hash & Aussie0083, is it just the three of us waiting??


----------



## Hash

manidee said:


> Hash & Aussie0083, is it just the three of us waiting??


Hi manidee,

thank you for the reply... Redbull is waiting too lodged on june 2015. hope
we will recieve initial assesment completed letter soon even though mine is complex.

keep us updated


----------



## aussie0083

*Really worried!!!*

Hi All,

I got a mail from Colombo High commission to submit some documents including Form 80 and tax notice for last 3 years.
But I have submitted all these requested documents with my initial application via VFS, even VFS verified my application.

I am really worried how these documents went missing in my file. I sent them a mail explaining the same, waiting for their reply. Hope reply is positive and I don't have to re-submit these documents again.

Anyone has similar experience in the past?

Cheers,
Nath


----------



## Redbull

aussie0083 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a mail from Colombo High commission to submit some documents including Form 80 and tax notice for last 3 years.
> But I have submitted all these requested documents with my initial application via VFS, even VFS verified my application.
> 
> I am really worried how these documents went missing in my file. I sent them a mail explaining the same, waiting for their reply. Hope reply is positive and I don't have to re-submit these documents again.
> 
> Anyone has similar experience in the past?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Nath


Hi Nath,
I am the sponsor for my partner. Yes. the high commission requested for my tax return documents for the last three years and also form 80.

We applied through an agent in Singapore, and they did not submit these documents until the request came through. The reason given to us by the agent does make sense. We should not submit any document, except the initial required documents, unless the case officer request them. More documents, more evidence means the case officer has to go through all of them and can drag the process.

So if you have given the documents to your agent, he/she must have done the same thing.

By the way, when did you lodge the visa?
Our case is bit complicated. We applied in 8th June 2015 in Singapore and now the file has been transferred to Colombo for further processing.

Cheers!


----------



## Redbull

Dhanu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> You have to handover\post the original police report to the Australian high commission, addressed to your CO.If this is not done and we have uploaded a copy usually they will request to submit the original copy and we just have to do so.
> 
> Cheers!


Thankz Dhanu. 
We posted the original police check which we already have to the high commission. And then we applied for another one in case the case officer need an up to date one, and requested the police department to post it directly to the high commission.


----------



## Hash

Hello everyone let me share the good news that my visa is granted in just under 6 months. Had my interview 12th november in colombo. Recieved the grant today. If you applied june and july you can count on
Good luck


----------



## Redbull

Hash said:


> Hello everyone let me share the good news that my visa is granted in just under 6 months. Had my interview 12th november in colombo. Recieved the grant today. If you applied june and july you can count on
> Good luck


Congratulations Hash. So happy to hear that. 
Please remind us your time line. when you lodged the visa and all if you can.
Thankz.
And congratz again!!!


----------



## Redbull

Hash,
Also I was wandering something you said. You never received any email saying that your initial assessment is complete and that it been sent to a senior case officer. right?


----------



## Hash

Redbull said:


> Hash,
> Also I was wandering something you said. You never received any email saying that your initial assessment is complete and that it been sent to a senior case officer. right?


yes thats right redbull. never recieved anything apart from request more information on july and request to attend an interview on november.

lodged my application online on 30th May
submitted pc and medical on August
granted 26th nov 15 today


----------



## aussie0083

Redbull said:


> Hi Nath,
> I am the sponsor for my partner. Yes. the high commission requested for my tax return documents for the last three years and also form 80.
> 
> We applied through an agent in Singapore, and they did not submit these documents until the request came through. The reason given to us by the agent does make sense. We should not submit any document, except the initial required documents, unless the case officer request them. More documents, more evidence means the case officer has to go through all of them and can drag the process.
> 
> So if you have given the documents to your agent, he/she must have done the same thing.
> 
> By the way, when did you lodge the visa?
> Our case is bit complicated. We applied in 8th June 2015 in Singapore and now the file has been transferred to Colombo for further processing.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks Redbull,
We handed over the documents to VFS Global Sri Lanka on 15-Jul-2015. So all these documents were submitted with initial application. 
After we submitted the application this was the first communication we ever had with AHC.

Did you get any updates regarding progress of your application?

Cheers,
Nath


----------



## aussie0083

Hash said:


> yes thats right redbull. never recieved anything apart from request more information on july and request to attend an interview on november.
> 
> lodged my application online on 30th May
> submitted pc and medical on August
> granted 26th nov 15 today


This is same with my case too.. i have not received anything until i received this missing documents email. My application is just over 4 months tho...

Cheers,
Nath


----------



## manidee

Best wishes to all those who received visas this month!!

Redbull and Aussie0083, I think its just the three of us left.. are the following details right? 

Redbull's DOL is 08.06.2015
Aussie0083's DOL is 15.07.2015
and mine is 27.07.2015

Applications seem to be processed more and more quickly these days! Its great! Gives me so much hope


----------



## Rasmalai

Hi there. Hope you get your visa soon. 

Applied on 15th June 
First response was on 22nd July asking to submit medical, original of police clearance and attend an interview in Colombo on 17th August.
Was able to submit all by 18th August. 
I requested to change the interview to Australia as I am in Australia now on tourist visa. 
Two guys from immigration from Australia came in late September without informing and asked questions about our relationship and living arrangements. 
On 1st October I was told initial assessment was completed and it might take about 12 months. Said they might contact me before granting the visa to check how the status of the relationship is.
Still waiting in Australia for spouse visa.


----------



## Redbull

aussie0083 said:


> Thanks Redbull,
> We handed over the documents to VFS Global Sri Lanka on 15-Jul-2015. So all these documents were submitted with initial application.
> After we submitted the application this was the first communication we ever had with AHC.
> 
> Did you get any updates regarding progress of your application?
> 
> Cheers,
> Nath


Hi aussie0083,
No we did not get any reply after they requested for some documents including a new police check. Coz we applied from Singapore, the police check copy was uploaded to our file online. But when the file was transferred to colombo high commission, they requested us to send another police check directly to them. Which we did. They gave us one month. So next week will be the last day, and so we are waiting for some kind of reply from them. 
Our file is being processed for 6 months now. The transfer to colombo might make some delays in the process but the colombo high commission said this wont have any effect on the time line. Hope fully we will get the visa soon.

Redbull


----------



## Hash

Hello everyone just came go see if anyone got visas.. No updates anyone?


----------



## aussie0083

Hi All,

I have received the " initial assessment on your application has now been completed" email. 
Just wondering how long its going to take more.. Fingers crossed..


----------



## Redbull

Hi Hash and all,
Just two days ago, my partner received a phone call from High commission asking him to post the original police checks from the countries he has resided before. We have already submitted the copies online for all the police checks and also we have send original police check as well. And after requesting the sri lankan police check, only now they are asking us to send the originals of other police checks. Creating an unnecessary delay. Im just so angry how about how these people work. 
Why couldn't they just request us to send all the original copies of all the police checks when they first requested the documents like one month ago? its just so frustrating.
Further more, one of the police checks are with our agent in Singapore and now they need to send it SriLanka which will take another week. 
Soo disappointing. We didn't even receive the initial assessment is complete email yet.


----------



## Redbull

aussie0083 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have received the " initial assessment on your application has now been completed" email.
> Just wondering how long it going to take more.. Fingers crossed..


I wonder why some people get this email and why others dont. For example Hash in this thread did not get any email like that. Does everyone get this email?


----------



## aussie0083

Hi All,

Happy news just arrived. took just over 5 months for my visa grant..

Good luck all... 

Cheers,


----------



## Redbull

aussie0083 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Happy news just arrived. took just over 5 months for my visa grant..
> 
> Good luck all...
> 
> Cheers,


This is really good news. Congratulations!!!
But I seriously dont know watz goin on in our application. We lodged the application close to one month before you did. The only email so far was to give some documents. 
aussie0083, please kindly elaborate what was your process? did you had an interview? did they only requested more documents? and also can you let us know whether you think your case was a complicated one or not.

Anyway congratz again!!! Gives us hope too...


----------



## aussie0083

Redbull said:


> This is really good news. Congratulations!!!
> But I seriously dont know watz goin on in our application. We lodged the application close to one month before you did. The only email so far was to give some documents.
> aussie0083, please kindly elaborate what was your process? did you had an interview? did they only requested more documents? and also can you let us know whether you think your case was a complicated one or not.
> 
> Anyway congratz again!!! Gives us hope too...


Hi Redbull,

I know how you feel, it's a long waiting.

I think my case was pretty straight one. 
We submitted our application in mid-July this year. We did not get any email or any communication till late November. Late November I received a mail to submit latest evidence for relationship. So we submitted the same in first week of December. 
Then we received a mail saying initial assessment is completed. 
Also I had a short call from AHC about the relationship status. Then the visa was granted straight away.


----------



## Hash

aussie0083 said:


> Hi Redbull,
> 
> I know how you feel, it's a long waiting.
> 
> I think my case was pretty straight one.
> We submitted our application in mid-July this year. We did not get any email or any communication till late November. Late November I received a mail to submit latest evidence for relationship. So we submitted the same in first week of December.
> Then we received a mail saying initial assessment is completed.
> Also I had a short call from AHC about the relationship status. Then the visa was granted straight away.


Hello everyone,,

congrats aussie0083 happy for u! 
and redbull.. I think you need to submit original of all character documents colombo office won't accept scanned copies. your agent should know that. anyay to be on the safe side just do a quick research on document check list for colombo embassy and make sure you have submitted all of it. meanwhile upload a much as documents to prove ur relationship is ongoing. that way next time when they open ur file it will be ready to go. submit ur police check asap too
hope you will get it soon

tc


----------



## nimashi

Hi Guys, so i have been following the comments on this page and thought i would add my story in too..

I lodged the partner visa on the 10/07/2015. on the 14/07/2015 i was asked to submit the medical,biometrics, police report for Sri Lanka which i had one month to submit along with additional relationship evidence which was requested. I managed to submit all of it within the month except the police report which took a month and a half 9/09/2015. By the end of November I received an email stating that the initial assessment had been completed. Nothing since  
So question to aussie0083 - did you receive an email asking for latest evidence of relationship or more evidence of the relationship? btw congrats on the visa!!! wish you both the best of luck


----------



## aussie0083

nimashi said:


> Hi Guys, so i have been following the comments on this page and thought i would add my story in too..
> 
> I lodged the partner visa on the 10/07/2015. on the 14/07/2015 i was asked to submit the medical,biometrics, police report for Sri Lanka which i had one month to submit along with additional relationship evidence which was requested. I managed to submit all of it within the month except the police report which took a month and a half 9/09/2015. By the end of November I received an email stating that the initial assessment had been completed. Nothing since
> So question to aussie0083 - did you receive an email asking for latest evidence of relationship or more evidence of the relationship? btw congrats on the visa!!! wish you both the best of luck


Hi nimashi,

Thanks...
I was asked to submit latest evidence of relationship. Once submitted visa was granted within 2 weeks..

Cheers,


----------



## nimashi

wow thats great...i think now with christmas just around the corner i doubt anything will be processed for the next month at least so you are very lucky...i guess its in the hands of the case officer


----------



## Maggie-May24

DIBP is only closed for 3 days over the holidays (Dec. 25, 28 and Jan 1) so it may slow things down a little but I've seen several people get grants today and I assume there will be many others issued next week and throughout January.


----------



## aussiesteve

Maggie-May24 said:


> DIBP is only closed for 3 days over the holidays (Dec. 25, 28 and Jan 1) so it may slow things down a little but I've seen several people get grants today and I assume there will be many others issued next week and throughout January.


I wouldn't count on anything before Jan 4th.
December 29th is a public service holiday and most staff take the other 2 days off on flex time!


----------



## banda007

Hi all

I have been following the Forum thread for few months and my partner finally applied for her visa on 24 Nov 2015. After the documents were submitted to VFS, she got a SMS from VFS notifying the documents were sent to Aus High Commission.

That's all for now...


----------



## Asa100

*what is the delay*

I submitted my application for my partner visa on the 5th of November 2015.I got the acknowledge email from AHC. but still no mail requesting medicals.can someone advice pls


----------



## Alikiwi

Kinda depends which country you're from. But if you read up on which ever embassy processes it, you should find it says 12-15 months to complete. A request for medicals could be anything, probably 3 - 9 months? Also depends on whether this is an onshore, or off shore application to, so hard to say.


----------



## manidee

Asa100 said:


> I submitted my application for my partner visa on the 5th of November 2015.I got the acknowledge email from AHC. but still no mail requesting medicals.can someone advice pls


We lodged from Sri Lanka on the 27th of July and only got asked to submit medicals and police clearance on the 24th of November. I wouldn't start to worry just yet! It could be several months before they contact you again! Good luck!


----------



## Asa100

manidee said:


> We lodged from Sri Lanka on the 27th of July and only got asked to submit medicals and police clearance on the 24th of November. I wouldn't start to worry just yet! It could be several months before they contact you again! Good luck!


Thank you manidee.i was a bit worried on it.i submitted the police clearance on the 11th of december.
Two of my friends have got the visa within 5 months.what they say is whatever lodged after july 31st gets processed within 5 months.so hope we get it soon


----------



## Asa100

Alikiwi said:


> Kinda depends which country you're from. But if you read up on which ever embassy processes it, you should find it says 12-15 months to complete. A request for medicals could be anything, probably 3 - 9 months? Also depends on whether this is an onshore, or off shore application to, so hard to say.


I submitted from sri lanka.thankx for the comment Alikiwi


----------



## Asa100

I also submitted an online visitor visa application for 3 months on 24th of november after lodging the partner visa.I submitted all the documents along with it.employment ...credit card ..bank statements and all the necessary things.its more than one month now.still the application status says assessment on process even after this long.does anyone have a idea on this why it get delays this long.I thought bcoz of my partner visa they will take my visitor visa application in a positive way and grant a visa soon.Also i submitted my wife's pregnancy report and commitments and assets i have back in sri lanka for my return.


----------



## Asa100

Guys....according to the received information all the partner visa applications submitted to Australian high commission Sri Lanka after 31st July 2015 are getting finalised within 5 months.Hope this is good news for you guys.


----------



## manidee

Asa100 said:


> Thank you manidee.i was a bit worried on it.i submitted the police clearance on the 11th of december.
> Two of my friends have got the visa within 5 months.what they say is whatever lodged after july 31st gets processed within 5 months.so hope we get it soon


Oh! We lodged just before July 31st. Our 5 months ended Dec 27th  I hope we hear from them soon!


----------



## manidee

Has anyone been granted a visa lately? I haven't heard anything from them in a long time and I'm getting really impatient now!


----------



## Asa100

manidee said:


> Has anyone been granted a visa lately? I haven't heard anything from them in a long time and I'm getting really impatient now!


Two of my friends got the visa within 5 months.both of them lodged after 31st july. Hope you get yours soon


----------



## Asa100

manidee said:


> Oh! We lodged just before July 31st. Our 5 months ended Dec 27th  I hope we hear from them soon!


Hopefully you will hear from them in the month of January......


----------



## Asa100

manidee said:


> We lodged from Sri Lanka on the 27th of July and only got asked to submit medicals and police clearance on the 24th of November. I wouldn't start to worry just yet! It could be several months before they contact you again! Good luck!


I just got a call from the immigration office saying they are in the final stages of assesment of my application.and i will be called fir medicals in this week.plus after its being submitted to DIBP visa will fill be finalised within a month.


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> I submitted my application for my partner visa on the 5th of November 2015.I got the acknowledge email from AHC. but still no mail requesting medicals.can someone advice pls


I applied on 24th Nov 2015 and haven't received any request from them for a medical.


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Thank you manidee.i was a bit worried on it.i submitted the police clearance on the 11th of december.
> Two of my friends have got the visa within 5 months.what they say is whatever lodged after july 31st gets processed within 5 months.so hope we get it soon


That's good news


----------



## Redbull

Hi All,
Any ones got any updates? We lodged our application early June last year and still didn't get the visa. Last time I came here it was me, Manidee and Aussie were waiting for the visa. Ausssie got the visa. Any updates from Manidee?
And anyone else here who got their visas after Aussie??


----------



## Asa100

Redbull said:


> Hi All,
> Any ones got any updates? We lodged our application early June last year and still didn't get the visa. Last time I came here it was me, Manidee and Aussie were waiting for the visa. Ausssie got the visa. Any updates from Manidee?
> And anyone else here who got their visas after Aussie??


Machan u need to wait till atleast feb.ul get it.most of t visa wil be granted in t month of jan.hold still brother


----------



## Asa100

Asa100 said:


> Machan u need to wait till atleast feb.ul get it.most of t visa wil be granted in t month of jan.hold still brother


Most of the lodgements after june 31st has got visa in december.so hang on thr was a change in procedures in DIBP for t applicstions lodged after 31st of july.so thr is dekay in applications lodged b4 dat


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Most of the lodgements after june 31st has got visa in december.so hang on thr was a change in procedures in DIBP for t applicstions lodged after 31st of july.so thr is dekay in applications lodged b4 dat


Hi Asa100

I'm wondering how you got this information? (rumor or official statement)

anyway it's a relief to hear that.


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> Hi Asa100
> 
> I'm wondering how you got this information? (rumor or official statement)
> 
> anyway it's a relief to hear that.


Not rumor. ....most of my friends who lodged after 31st july got t process done really fast.plus after the changes in t visa fees on 31st july they have increased the level standards.i jeard this from a case officer itself who is a friend of my cousing sister (who is working with a snr MARA consultant)


----------



## manidee

Asa100 said:


> Two of my friends got the visa within 5 months.both of them lodged after 31st july. Hope you get yours soon


I hope so too!


----------



## manidee

Asa100 said:


> I just got a call from the immigration office saying they are in the final stages of assesment of my application.and i will be called fir medicals in this week.plus after its being submitted to DIBP visa will fill be finalised within a month.


This is great news for you!

Makes me wonder what will happen to our application and everyone else who lodged before July 31st :/


----------



## manidee

Anyone receive any updates??


----------



## Asa100

manidee said:


> Anyone receive any updates??


I was called for medicals and i submitted


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> I was called for medicals and i submitted


My wife submitted her application on 24 Nov, so she might get a request for her medical within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> My wife submitted her application on 24 Nov, so she might get a request for her medical within the next couple of weeks.


Did u guys get a acknoledgement email from immigration. Hopefully u guys wud get the notice for medicals soon.all the best guys


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Did u guys get a acknoledgement email from immigration. Hopefully u guys wud get the notice for medicals soon.all the best guys


Thanks.

Yes, she received an acknowledgement on the 25 Nov.


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yes, she received an acknowledgement on the 25 Nov.


Was it a online application


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Was it a online application


No, it was a paper application handed over to VFS colombo


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> No, it was a paper application handed over to VFS colombo


For me it took about a month almost to get the acknowledge email after submitting the application


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> For me it took about a month almost to get the acknowledge email after submitting the application


My wife paid extra at VFS for a premium service. I'm not sure but it could have been the reason for her to get the acknowledgement faster.


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> My wife paid extra at VFS for a premium service. I'm not sure but it could have been the reason for her to get the acknowledgement faster.


I just got the tourist visa grant notification for 12 months for me.so by t time i return i wud be having the partner visa grant.thank god.im soooo happy now.going off to australia today itself.all the best guys


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> I just got the tourist visa grant notification for six months for me.so by t time i return i wud be having the partner visa grant.thank god.im soooo happy now.going off to australia today itself.all the best guys


Good news. Keep us updated with your partner visa process.


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> Good news. Keep us updated with your partner visa process.


Will do that brother


----------



## manidee

banda007 said:


> My wife paid extra at VFS for a premium service. I'm not sure but it could have been the reason for her to get the acknowledgement faster.


My husband didn't pay extra but we got the acknowledgement email the day after we lodged  They are so unpredictable! 

It's been 5.5 months since we lodged. We submitted our medicals and police check well over a month ago. I don't understand what more they want from us!!


----------



## manidee

Asa100 said:


> I just got the tourist visa grant notification for six months for me.so by t time i return i wud be having the partner visa grant.thank god.im soooo happy now.going off to australia today itself.all the best guys


This is great!! All the best to you guys!


----------



## manidee

Hi everyone, 

My husband just had his phone interview a few hours ago. We're a little bit concerned because the interview asked my husband "What would you do if you don't get visa?". Does anyone know if this is a normal question or if it might mean we could be facing difficulties?


----------



## Asa100

manidee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband just had his phone interview a few hours ago. We're a little bit concerned because the interview asked my husband "What would you do if you don't get visa?". Does anyone know if this is a normal question or if it might mean we could be facing difficulties?


That is normal.dont worry.u will get it soon.
The suprise thing was i was granted a visit visa for 01 year with multiple entries till my partner visa is granted.i am going to travel tomorrow morning.we are really happy with this.feel like sending flowers to the case officer who granted my 01 year visitor visa.plus she is the case officer for my partner visa too.


----------



## manidee

Hi everyone, 

My husband was granted visa on Thursday the 14th of Jan! 

We lodged on the 27th of July 2015
We were asked to complete medical and police checks on the 24th of November
Had the phone interview on the 13th of January 
And we got visa less than 24 hours after that!

Good luck to the rest of you! Hope you all get visas soon xx


----------



## banda007

manidee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband was granted visa on Thursday the 14th of Jan!
> 
> We lodged on the 27th of July 2015
> We were asked to complete medical and police checks on the 24th of November
> Had the phone interview on the 13th of January
> And we got visa less than 24 hours after that!
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you! Hope you all get visas soon xx


That's great news.

Good luck with your life in Australia


----------



## manidee

banda007 said:


> That's great news.
> 
> Good luck with your life in Australia


Thank you


----------



## banda007

Nothing to report on my application since the lodgement date...

How's everyone else...


----------



## Redbull

Hey Everyone,
We got our visa today. So Happy right now.
I think it actually took us 8 months. But the delay was due to the case transfer from Singapore to Colombo Office. If we didnt count the delayed time I think we too got it within like 5 months. So I hope this will be good news for others who are waiting for their visa.
I know how you all feel. The waiting is not easy. Just make sure all the documents are submitted on time. And one more advise and this was from my agent who handled the case in Singapore.
DO NOT PROVIDE TOO MANY DOCUMENTS AND EVIDENCE. coz more documents and evidence means the case officer has to verify and inspect all and so that will delay the process. Only submit what is necessary and for evidence, choose your best and then submit. Coz if the case officer need more evidence or documents, they WILL REQUEST. 
Anyway good luck and I hope good news is on the way for all of you.

RedBull


----------



## Mish

Redbull said:


> Hey Everyone,
> We got our visa today. So Happy right now.
> I think it actually took us 8 months. But the delay was due to the case transfer from Singapore to Colombo Office. If we didnt count the delayed time I think we too got it within like 5 months. So I hope this will be good news for others who are waiting for their visa.
> I know how you all feel. The waiting is not easy. Just make sure all the documents are submitted on time. And one more advise and this was from my agent who handled the case in Singapore.
> DO NOT PROVIDE TOO MANY DOCUMENTS AND EVIDENCE. coz more documents and evidence means the case officer has to verify and inspect all and so that will delay the process. Only submit what is necessary and for evidence, choose your best and then submit. Coz if the case officer need more evidence or documents, they WILL REQUEST.
> Anyway good luck and I hope good news is on the way for all of you.
> 
> RedBull


Congrats!!

It is incorrect that DIBP will request if they need additional evidence the onus on the applicant/sponsor to provide the evidence DIBP are not required to ask for the additional evidence. In fact we saw a rejection last week where the migration agent hadn't supplied additional evidence that the applicant/sponsor had given them. Their reason was that DIBP would ask for additional evidence if they needed it. DIBP did not ask for additional evidence and rejected the visa.


----------



## Dhanu

Hi All,

One of my freinds visa was also granted yesterday. They applied on the 1st of july 2015.

Cheers!


----------



## banda007

It seems like the visa processing time has gone down to about 6 months.


----------



## banda007

Any updates????


----------



## akbrocks

*Akbar*

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum and & I have a couple of questions as my wife will be applying for the subclass 309/100 visa by end of this month from Sri Lanka and any help would be highly appreciated.

1) As I am her sponsor, can someone tell me who should fill the Form 888? Does it have to be a person living in Australia and also a person who attended the wedding ceremony? Or can it only be a person known to me living in Australia.

2) What is the average time frame for this visa to be granted? I know it takes up to 12 months but are there any Sri Lankans who have got it well before that time line?

Any help would be highly appreciated as we are new to applying for this visa and we would take any advice for a quicker grant.

Kind Regards,


----------



## mpink

Hi everyone !! 
I'm planning to apply for PMV by the end of next month. Does anyone know whether we can withdraw the EPF (Employee Provident Fund) when leaving the country upon the grant of PMV?
Thanks and best wishes to everyone!


----------



## Njs

Hi Folks,

I lodged the Application (309/100) Via VFS on the 1/10/15 havent heard anythings not even called for medical. I rang AHC couple of weeks ago and they told me the fact that initial assessment has been done and CO assigned however , docs have not been assessed yet. Its been 4 months now.  .


----------



## Njs

mpink said:


> Hi everyone !!
> I'm planning to apply for PMV by the end of next month. Does anyone know whether we can withdraw the EPF (Employee Provident Fund) when leaving the country upon the grant of PMV?
> Thanks and best wishes to everyone!


Hello Mpink,

Yes you can do it once after visa is granted( evidence that you are moving out from the country). How ever it takes time to process and credit to your account.

Thanks!


----------



## Njs

akbrocks said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and & I have a couple of questions as my wife will be applying for the subclass 309/100 visa by end of this month from Sri Lanka and any help would be highly appreciated.
> 
> 1) As I am her sponsor, can someone tell me who should fill the Form 888? Does it have to be a person living in Australia and also a person who attended the wedding ceremony? Or can it only be a person known to me living in Australia.
> 
> 2) What is the average time frame for this visa to be granted? I know it takes up to 12 months but are there any Sri Lankans who have got it well before that time line?
> 
> Any help would be highly appreciated as we are new to applying for this visa and we would take any advice for a quicker grant.
> 
> Kind Regards,


Hi Akbrocks,

Statutory declaration 888 has to be done by a Australian citizen or permanent resident who aware about the relationship. In this case it doesn't matter your parents or relations who aware about this marrige.

Well its 8-12 months according to my findings. I know its hard.Only what we could do pray focus on something and least expect 

Hope info is sufficient.

Thank you!


----------



## mpink

Njs said:


> Hello Mpink,
> 
> Yes you can do it once after visa is granted( evidence that you are moving out from the country). How ever it takes time to process and credit to your account.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Njs,

Many thanks for your reply. I have a concern on this, coz PMV is just a 9 months temporary visa (until you get married and apply for partner visa) and I have a doubt if they accept it as a visa to leave the country permanently. 

I wish that you would receive some positive news on your application soon


----------



## Njs

mpink said:


> Hi Njs,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply. I have a concern on this, coz PMV is just a 9 months temporary visa (until you get married and apply for partner visa) and I have a doubt if they accept it as a visa to leave the country permanently.
> 
> I wish that you would receive some positive news on your application soon


Hi Akbrocks,

Subclass 300 PMV is 9 months Temp.However, you can tell them that you are moving out from the country and also the next visa 820 applying from Australia. It won't be an issue.

Even though its a Temp visa we pay almost $7000 right?

Thanks!


----------



## mpink

Njs said:


> Hi Akbrocks,
> 
> Subclass 300 PMV is 9 months Temp.However, you can tell them that you are moving out from the country and also the next visa 820 applying from Australia. It won't be an issue.
> 
> Even though its a Temp visa we pay almost $7000 right?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Njs,

I would be glad if I could get it. coz we will be kind of BROKE after paying that freaking visa fee


----------



## Njs

mpink said:


> Hi Njs,
> 
> I would be glad if I could get it. coz we will be kind of BROKE after paying that freaking visa fee


Hi Akbrocks,

I know right? Its a huge sum for us. Hope to hear the good news soon!


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I lodged the Application (309/100) Via VFS on the 6/10/15 havent heard anythings not even called for medical. I rang AHC couple of weeks ago and they told me the fact that initial assessment has been done and CO assigned however , docs have not been assessed yet. Its been 4 months now.  .


Lodged 24 Nov 15, and nothing since then.

Please update as soon as you hear from them. Mine could be a couple of weeks after yours.


----------



## banda007

akbrocks said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 2) What is the average time frame for this visa to be granted? I know it takes up to 12 months but are there any Sri Lankans who have got it well before that time line?
> 
> Kind Regards,


Applications lodged after 31 July 2015, seems to be getting processed within 6-8 months. But keep in mind that every case is different and so is the time.


----------



## mpink

Hi Everyone ,

Being applicants from Sri Lanka, do we have to go through online “My health declarations” before lodging the partner visa application? I went through the instructions but kind of confused about this.

Glad if somebody could advise

Thanks!


----------



## Maggie-May24

You only use My Health Declarations if you intend to complete the medical check before lodging your visa application. It's usually recommended that you wait to complete the health check until after you've lodged. This way you avoid the likely possibility of your health check expiring before your visa is granted.


----------



## mpink

Maggie-May24 said:


> You only use My Health Declarations if you intend to complete the medical check before lodging your visa application. It's usually recommended that you wait to complete the health check until after you've lodged. This way you avoid the likely possibility of your health check expiring before your visa is granted.


Hi Maggie-may24

Thank you so much for the advice. U are doing a wonderful job in this forum.


----------



## banda007

---- Update ----

Received a letter/email requesting to submit medical examination results.

Lodged 24/10/2015


----------



## manidee

This is great!

Hopefully shouldn't be too long now 

All the best!



banda007 said:


> ---- Update ----
> 
> Received a letter/email requesting to submit medical examination results.
> 
> Lodged 24/10/2015


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> ---- Update ----
> 
> Received a letter/email requesting to submit medical examination results.
> 
> Lodged 24/10/2015


Hi Banda007,

That's a good news. I haven't heard anything yet. See, this is the thing you have lodged after me and they requested for medical, it depends on case to case I believe. Anyways, congratulations on this mate, we know that your file in progress.

A quick question, Could you kindly tell me about the medical? what do they do in hospital , chargers and which Hospital? what is the process like ??

Thank you!


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> Hi Banda007,
> 
> A quick question, Could you kindly tell me about the medical? what do they do in hospital , chargers and which Hospital? what is the process like ??
> 
> Thank you!


My wife hasn't done her test yet. She booked an appointment with one of the panel doctors (In the email, they have mentioned 5 panel doctors). They have also mentioned to do the tests and doctor appointment at Asiri Surgical Hospital.

Not sure about the chargers. I'll reply you with more details after she completes the medical.


----------



## mpink

Hello everyone!

Any updates? 

Hi banda007.....did your wife complete her medicals?


----------



## Marigold2016

Hello everyone,

I'm new here. I'm about to lodge PMV for my fiance in Sri Lanka, hopefully by the end of March. My case is quite tricky cz my fiance overstayed in Australia. But it's been more than a year that he left the country. So I'm doing this to bring back my man. 

Is there anyone out there having similar case? Senior members, could you please proviode your throught on visa rejection? Like...anyone got rejected at all. What do you guys think about my chance of getting him back?

Also I'm lodging electronically. I see on this thread, there are many who lodge by paper. Can I ask the reason why is that? Paper is faster processing time?


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> Hi Banda007,
> 
> A quick question, Could you kindly tell me about the medical? what do they do in hospital , chargers and which Hospital? what is the process like ??


Total cost of the Medical is about Rs. 5000

Medical includes a Blood test (HIV test), Urine test and a chest x-ray. Also a short session with the doctor where the doctor checks pressure and few little things.

2 Photos and 2 passport copies has to taken to the medical in addition to the printouts of the email sent by immigration.

After the medical is complete, they will submit the results directly to the embassy.


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> Total cost of the Medical is about Rs. 5000
> 
> Medical includes a Blood test (HIV test), Urine test and a chest x-ray. Also a short session with the doctor where the doctor checks pressure and few little things.
> 
> 2 Photos and 2 passport copies has to taken to the medical in addition to the printouts of the email sent by immigration.
> 
> After the medical is complete, they will submit the results directly to the embassy.


Hi,

Thanks so much for the info! Appreciate it. Plz update us

Thank you!


----------



## banda007

Any updates???


----------



## aussie0083

Marigold2016 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm new here. I'm about to lodge PMV for my fiance in Sri Lanka, hopefully by the end of March. My case is quite tricky cz my fiance overstayed in Australia. But it's been more than a year that he left the country. So I'm doing this to bring back my man.
> 
> Is there anyone out there having similar case? Senior members, could you please proviode your throught on visa rejection? Like...anyone got rejected at all. What do you guys think about my chance of getting him back?
> 
> Also I'm lodging electronically. I see on this thread, there are many who lodge by paper. Can I ask the reason why is that? Paper is faster processing time?


Hi Marigold2016,

Most of the SL agents prefer paper applications, but online is something immigration will always prefer. End of the day the paper application has to be entered to their system manually by a case officer. But processing time wise I don't see a big change. One good thing about online application is you can track your application status.

Processing time is subject to your situation and application. Make sure your application is very clear and ordered nicely. If possible fill all the forms electronically and get print outs. Have an appendix page and give a clear summary view for your application.

Regarding the over stay, yes definitely it's important for your application. If it's a fair reason (i.e : medical condition, family issue, financial, etc.. ) immigration will always consider. It depends on duration of over stay, etc.. As far as you can proof your relationship is genuine and continuing, immigration will always consider. For them it's a concern, where this relationship is genuine or your partner is finding another way to enter the country. So provide a strong background for your relationship. Give evidence. You will need to give an clear explanation for this in your application.

Immigration will not easily reject a partner application, 
Good luck for your visa application.

cheers


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> Any updates???


HI Banda007,

How are you man? What's up?.I have lodged the application on the 01.10.2015 and no sign of medical request. My Visa almost entering into 6 months time frame.

Dont know what is taking so long for them to ask me to go for Medical.When I called in Jan they said file has been processed to the next stage, CO assinged but documents have not been assessed yet. Also, she said that CO will send you an email didn't you receive it yet? This is complicated man!

Machang your wife submitted her documents via immigration lawyer or she just did by her self? because see, I have submitted 23 days before you and your wife received letter for medical.

This is stressing me out!

Thank you brother!


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> HI Banda007,
> 
> How are you man? What's up?.I have lodged the application on the 01.10.2015 and no sign of medical request. My Visa almost entering into 6 months time frame.
> 
> Dont know what is taking so long for them to ask me to go for Medical.When I called in Jan they said file has been processed to the next stage, CO assinged but documents have not been assessed yet. Also, she said that CO will send you an email didn't you receive it yet? This is complicated man!
> 
> Machang your wife submitted her documents via immigration lawyer or she just did by her self? because see, I have submitted 23 days before you and your wife received letter for medical.
> 
> This is stressing me out!
> 
> Thank you brother!


My wife submitted the application by herself. After looking at applications of others, it seems that the time taken for them to respond to each applicant varies according to each case. Not really sure how the process works inside.

In any case, keep an eye out for an email from them.

Since you have submitted, have you received any emails from them?


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> HI Banda007,
> 
> How are you man? What's up?.I have lodged the application on the 01.10.2015 and no sign of medical request. My Visa almost entering into 6 months time frame.
> 
> Dont know what is taking so long for them to ask me to go for Medical.When I called in Jan they said file has been processed to the next stage, CO assinged but documents have not been assessed yet. Also, she said that CO will send you an email didn't you receive it yet? This is complicated man!
> 
> Machang your wife submitted her documents via immigration lawyer or she just did by her self? because see, I have submitted 23 days before you and your wife received letter for medical.
> 
> This is stressing me out!
> 
> Thank you brother!


There was an entry by another member on the thread about timelines



mandy0228 said:


> hello
> my husband applied to partner visa on jan 2016. he got medical in march 2016. does any one know what is the next step and how long will take to grant visa?
> 
> thank you all the lovely people


----------



## banda007

manidee said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My husband just had his phone interview a few hours ago. We're a little bit concerned because the interview asked my husband "What would you do if you don't get visa?". Does anyone know if this is a normal question or if it might mean we could be facing difficulties?


Hi Manidee

Could you please provide more information about the phone interview.


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> My wife submitted the application by herself. After looking at applications of others, it seems that the time taken for them to respond to each applicant varies according to each case. Not really sure how the process works inside.
> 
> In any case, keep an eye out for an email from them.
> 
> Since you have submitted, have you received any emails from them?


I have received only the acknowledgement Email. Thats all


----------



## banda007

Just do a sweep through your spam folder... just to be sure you haven't missed anything.


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> Just do a sweep through your spam folder... just to be sure you haven't missed anything.


 Nope  . I do check everyday!


----------



## Deen81

*Hi Banda..*



Njs said:


> Hi Banda007,
> 
> That's a good news. I haven't heard anything yet. See, this is the thing you have lodged after me and they requested for medical, it depends on case to case I believe. Anyways, congratulations on this mate, we know that your file in progress.
> 
> A quick question, Could you kindly tell me about the medical? what do they do in hospital , chargers and which Hospital? what is the process like ??
> 
> Thank you!


Hi I am new to here .. I am lodged my visa on 12/11/2015. And they request for medical n police clearance to submit by 20/2/2016. I did both by they request date.. If any one know what happened after that.. How long they take to make decision after we submit our Medical examination..
Thanks 
Deen


----------



## banda007

Deen81 said:


> Hi I am new to here .. I am lodged my visa on 12/11/2015. And they request for medical n police clearance to submit by 20/2/2016. I did both by they request date.. If any one know what happened after that.. How long they take to make decision after we submit our Medical examination..
> Thanks
> Deen


Normally it takes about 2 months for them to contact you for a phone interview.
Then the Visa is issued within few days.


----------



## banda007

Deen81 said:


> Hi I am new to here .. I am lodged my visa on 12/11/2015. And they request for medical n police clearance to submit by 20/2/2016. I did both by they request date.. If any one know what happened after that.. How long they take to make decision after we submit our Medical examination..
> Thanks
> Deen


Hi Deen

Since you submitted both your application and medical a couple of weeks before I did, could you please update the thread if you get your phone interview.

Thanks


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> Just do a sweep through your spam folder... just to be sure you haven't missed anything.


HI Bro, any updates ??


----------



## Njs

What is this phone interview thing??


----------



## Deen81

banda007 said:


> Hi Deen
> 
> Since you submitted both your application and medical a couple of weeks before I did, could you please update the thread if you get your phone interview.
> 
> Thanks


I will for sure.. Cheers


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> HI Bro, any updates ??


No updates... just waiting


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> What is this phone interview thing??


Immigration contacts the applicant and does a short interview after they have gone through all the documents.


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> Immigration contacts the applicant and does a short interview after they have gone through all the documents.


Hi Banda007,

Thank you for the reply. I don't think that they are doing it for every applicant.If they have doubts on the genuiness of the relationship they will do it.


----------



## Njs

There is a lady on the another thread that she submitted in Sep 2014 , Medical req APR 2015 and visa granted May 2015. 309 visa process is very unpredictable.


----------



## Asa100

Hey guys.how are you guys doing.hope everyone is good.having a nice time in aussy.immigration contacted me and asked to submit a fresh police clearance in february 8th bcoz our loving police guys have given me a police clearance with date gaps in between.somehow i got my parents to apply for me and got it done and subbmitted again on the 18th of march.now waiting for a reply.how is the situ with everyone.what about u banda


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Hey guys.how are you guys doing.hope everyone is good.having a nice time in aussy.immigration contacted me and asked to submit a fresh police clearance in february 8th bcoz our loving police guys have given me a police clearance with date gaps in between.somehow i got my parents to apply for me and got it done and subbmitted again on the 18th of march.now waiting for a reply.how is the situ with everyone.what about u banda


Nice to hear from you again Asa100. 
My wife submitted her medical in late Feb 2016, and nothing since then...


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> Nice to hear from you again Asa100.
> My wife submitted her medical in late Feb 2016, and nothing since then...


Hey banda.i hope that i will get it before 13th of this month.coz before 16th i have to go out of australia and come back again.how is evrything with u


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Hey banda.i hope that i will get it before 13th of this month.coz before 16th i have to go out of australia and come back again.how is evrything with u


Just over a week left... that's a tight deadline.

On my case, there is no rush. I'll be ok if everything gets sorted by July.


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> Just over a week left... that's a tight deadline.
> 
> On my case, there is no rush. I'll be ok if everything gets sorted by July.


Yeah.if i dont get it before 16th i am going to singapore and coming back.


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Yeah.if i dont get it before 16th i am going to singapore and coming back.


Go to Bali. Cheaper and closer.

Also it's a nice place to spend few days to relax.


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> Go to Bali. Cheaper and closer.
> 
> Also it's a nice place to spend few days to relax.


Do we have visa to bali?


----------



## akbrocks

Hey Guys,

I hope you are doing well. My wife got an email from the Case Officer in Colombo requesting for medicals and more evidence of our relationship such as Skype, Viber, Emails and phone calls.

I wanted to know, how do we show skype, Viber or Whatsapp evidence dating all the way back since our start of relationship? Do we simply print out the entire log details and submit? 

Is there any other form of communication which the department accepts?

Any advice would be super useful.


----------



## Asa100

akbrocks said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I hope you are doing well. My wife got an email from the Case Officer in Colombo requesting for medicals and more evidence of our relationship such as Skype, Viber, Emails and phone calls.
> 
> I wanted to know, how do we show skype, Viber or Whatsapp evidence dating all the way back since our start of relationship? Do we simply print out the entire log details and submit?
> 
> Is there any other form of communication which the department accepts?
> 
> Any advice would be super useful.


Hey just loging to your skype or viber and go to the very start of the conversation.and take screen shots of the most impoetant areas of your conversation and take printouts and submit.may be 12 pages each from viber and skype will be an advantage


----------



## mandy0228

*309 visa application*

Hello guys I'm new here. How are you all doing?

I'm very upset the visitor visa for my husband got rejected . By the way how do we know our case officer? Is it the name at the end of the letters you receive.I'm not really sure who to inquire about my application. Any suggestions is appreciated.

Lots of love
Mandy


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> Hello guys I'm new here. How are you all doing?
> 
> I'm very upset the visitor visa for my husband got rejected . By the way how do we know our case officer? Is it the name at the end of the letters you receive.I'm not really sure who to inquire about my application. Any suggestions is appreciated.
> 
> Lots of love
> Mandy


Hey mandy have you lodged a application for partner visa too.if so attach those documents and lodge a online appication for visitor visa.also ask your husband to get balance confirmation letters for all credit cards and saving accounts without submitting the accounts statements. Also try to add a family commitment for him at home...maybe a medical of his parents or relatives or MRI report of someone who one who is living in his house saying that he has commitments to return back because of this reason. It would be better if you could submit a typed letter along with the application from both you and your husband.if you need a format send me your email address so that i could send you the formats for it.all those little things matter when it goes as a bulk.


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Do we have visa to bali?


I think Sri Lankan passport holders get on arrival visa in Bali now.

Call the embassy to make sure.


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> I think Sri Lankan passport holders get on arrival visa in Bali now.
> 
> Call the embassy to make sure.


Thankx .i already bought tickets to singapore for Aud650


----------



## mandy0228

Asa100 said:


> Hey mandy have you lodged a application for partner visa too.if so attach those documents and lodge a online appication for visitor visa.also ask your husband to get balance confirmation letters for all credit cards and saving accounts without submitting the accounts statements. Also try to add a family commitment for him at home...maybe a medical of his parents or relatives or MRI report of someone who one who is living in his house saying that he has commitments to return back because of this reason. It would be better if you could submit a typed letter along with the application from both you and your husband.if you need a format send me your email address so that i could send you the formats for it.all those little things matter when it goes as a bulk.


thank you for the information.i did similar formatt but can't bothered to go through the same thing. they said he is more incentive to remain in aus due to recent marriage and lot of other reasons.i really hope all of us get partner visa within 6 months


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> thank you for the information.i did similar formatt but can't bothered to go through the same thing. they said he is more incentive to remain in aus due to recent marriage and lot of other reasons.i really hope all of us get partner visa within 6 months


All the best on that


----------



## mandy0228

Asa100 said:


> All the best on that


thank you

can help me to find my husband's case officer? he haven't received any email specifically mentioning any case officer but there is a name at the end of the letters he got.is that his case officer?

thanks heaps


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> thank you
> 
> can help me to find my husband's case officer? he haven't received any email specifically mentioning any case officer but there is a name at the end of the letters he got.is that his case officer?
> 
> thanks heaps


Yes that is.what is the name mentioned there


----------



## banda007

mandy0228 said:


> thank you
> 
> can help me to find my husband's case officer? he haven't received any email specifically mentioning any case officer but there is a name at the end of the letters he got.is that his case officer?
> 
> thanks heaps


I think the name mentioned at the end of the letters is the case officer.


----------



## mandy0228

banda007 said:


> I think the name mentioned at the end of the letters is the case officer.


thank you banda007.so what number can i contact her on? it doesn't have a contact number .


----------



## mandy0228

hello asa100

the name mentioned is I*****thi


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> hello asa100
> 
> the name mentioned is I*****thi


Oh it must be irandathi ellepola.thats her name.


----------



## mandy0228

Asa100 said:


> Oh it must be irandathi ellepola.thats her name.


yes probably. but how do i get in touch with her?is she nice? does any of you had her?

much appreciate you guys help


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> yes probably. but how do i get in touch with her?is she nice? does any of you had her?
> 
> much appreciate you guys help


Yeah she is a nice lady.u have to call on the general number and ask for her.its ok to call her maybe once or twice.its not advisable to call too much coz they take more time to evaluate them and all.so better be patient


----------



## mandy0228

Asa100 said:


> Yeah she is a nice lady.u have to call on the general number and ask for her.its ok to call her maybe once or twice.its not advisable to call too much coz they take more time to evaluate them and all.so better be patient


yes probably i should remain silent.my husband or myself have never spoken to her. anyway im after you and banda007.i applied only in jan this year.so my verdict will be after yours


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> yes probably i should remain silent.my husband or myself have never spoken to her. anyway im after you and banda007.i applied only in jan this year.so my verdict will be after yours


Dont worry .time will fly by in no time and ul get t good news soon


----------



## mandy0228

Asa100 said:


> Dont worry .time will fly by in no time and ul get t good news soon


thank you hope for good news for all of us


----------



## banda007

I think it's a good idea not to bother officers too much. 

I expect nothing much will happen during this week.


----------



## mandy0228

banda007 said:


> I think it's a good idea not to bother officers too much.
> 
> I expect nothing much will happen during this week.


yes lets just wait and see


----------



## Deen81

banda007 said:


> I think it's a good idea not to bother officers too much.
> 
> I expect nothing much will happen during this week.


Hi Banda
It is almost two months I submitted medical n still waiting.. Hope it is no long.. Do u have any idea..


----------



## banda007

Deen81 said:


> Hi Banda
> It is almost two months I submitted medical n still waiting.. Hope it is no long.. Do u have any idea..


I expect something to happen within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Deen81

banda007 said:


> I expect something to happen within the next 2 weeks.


Hi I feel the same mate!! Fingers cross &#128077;


----------



## mandy0228

my husband got the initial assessment completed letter on 15th april. i assume next stage is the interview /call which could be months away


----------



## mandy0228

hey all.can i ask a question 
is asa100 and banda007 both in australia at the moment on tourist visa? i dnt kw i feel like i should have another go at applying tourist visa for my husband.

thank you guys


----------



## Deen81

mandy0228 said:


> my husband got the initial assessment completed letter on 15th april. i assume next stage is the interview /call which could be months away


Hi
What is the meaning of initial assessment letter .. When ur husband lodged medical .. I did on 19/2/2015

Thanks


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> hey all.can i ask a question
> is asa100 and banda007 both in australia at the moment on tourist visa? i dnt kw i feel like i should have another go at applying tourist visa for my husband.
> 
> thank you guys


Hey mandy i am in australia on tourist visa.i applied for 3 months but they gave me for 1 year.I think banda is in sl.


----------



## mandy0228

Deen81 said:


> Hi
> What is the meaning of initial assessment letter .. When ur husband lodged medical .. I did on 19/2/2015
> 
> Thanks


hello deen81

my husband submitted medicals on 09/03/2016. he received an email saying that initial assessment is completed and he will receive a call to see how the relationship is going.from last posts I have seen it can take upto 5 months though .

what is your time line?

thank you


----------



## mandy0228

Asa100 said:


> Hey mandy i am in australia on tourist visa.i applied for 3 months but they gave me for 1 year.I think banda is in sl.


oh ok.thank you for updating me


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> oh ok.thank you for updating me


No problem


----------



## mandy0228

Asa100 said:


> No problem


anyway all of you guys receive visa grant before me right? because my lodgement date is 04/01/2016.i assume they grant visa according to the lodgement date.


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> anyway all of you guys receive visa grant before me right? because my lodgement date is 04/01/2016.i assume they grant visa according to the lodgement date.


Hopefully.depends on the officer you get coz some of them take different time frames


----------



## John93

Hi All

I submitted the application along with all the documents on 2016-03-18

And today 2016-04-19 they have asked me to submit the medical and some more evidence regarding the relationship with my spouse.

Is this normal ? like do they request more info related to the relationship on the way ? 

Thank You !


----------



## Asa100

John93 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I submitted the application along with all the documents on 2016-03-18
> 
> And today 2016-04-19 they have asked me to submit the medical and some more evidence regarding the relationship with my spouse.
> 
> Is this normal ? like do they request more info related to the relationship on the way ?
> 
> Thank You !


Yes they do.you should be happy.some people here has not heard from the Immi for months after submiting.so you are lucky in that case.plus you should submit evidence like marriage photos.bills.emails.arrangemwnt bills viber skype call screen shots.places that you travelled together.i hope you submitted letters from relations and also atleast 2 888forms done by aussys.


----------



## John93

Hi Asa100

Yeah i figured. Majority waited for about 2-3 months for the medical... i'm guessing probably they requested the medical fast cause i have been to aussi twice before.

Anyways thank you for the quick reply Asa100. I'll update once i have some new info ! Cheers ! 

Hope all of you get the good news soon


----------



## Asa100

John93 said:


> Hi Asa100
> 
> Yeah i figured. Majority waited for about 2-3 months for the medical... i'm guessing probably they requested the medical fast cause i have been to aussi twice before.
> 
> Anyways thank you for the quick reply Asa100. I'll update once i have some new info ! Cheers !
> 
> Hope all of you get the good news soon


Thankx alot.yeah may be.even i am in aussy now.anyhow keep in touch


----------



## Deen81

mandy0228 said:


> hello deen81
> 
> my husband submitted medicals on 09/03/2016. he received an email saying that initial assessment is completed and he will receive a call to see how the relationship is going.from last posts I have seen it can take upto 5 months though .
> 
> what is your time line?
> 
> thank you


Hi
I lodgement date is 17/11/2015 n medical submit on 19/2/2016.i hope my lawyer received initial assessment by now..thanks

Deen


----------



## banda007

mandy0228 said:


> hey all.can i ask a question
> is asa100 and banda007 both in australia at the moment on tourist visa? i dnt kw i feel like i should have another go at applying tourist visa for my husband.
> 
> thank you guys


Hi Mandy

In my case, I'm the sponsor and all the details I have been posting is regarding my wife.


----------



## banda007

mandy0228 said:


> hello deen81
> 
> my husband submitted medicals on 09/03/2016. he received an email saying that initial assessment is completed and he will receive a call to see how the relationship is going.from last posts I have seen it can take upto 5 months though .
> 
> what is your time line?
> 
> thank you


My wife submitted her medical before that and I don't think she received anything since then.


----------



## mandy0228

banda007 said:


> Hi Mandy
> 
> In my case, I'm the sponsor and all the details I have been posting is regarding my wife.


thank you banda007.


----------



## John93

Asa100 said:


> Thankx alot.yeah may be.even i am in aussy now.anyhow keep in touch


Hi,

So I have provided the additional information they asked and have done my medical as well. Quick update on my status... 

Lodged 18/03/2016
Medical & Additional Information Requested 19/04/2016
Additional Information Submitted 21/04/2016
Medical Done 25/04/2016

Do the immigration or the hospital sends an email once the same has been sent to the high commission ? Doctor told me that the report will be send within 48 hours. Pls advise ! Thanks


----------



## Asa100

John93 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I have provided the additional information they asked and have done my medical as well. Quick update on my status...
> 
> Lodged 18/03/2016
> Medical & Additional Information Requested 19/04/2016
> Additional Information Submitted 21/04/2016
> Medical Done 25/04/2016
> 
> Do the immigration or the hospital sends an email once the same has been sent to the high commission ? Doctor told me that the report will be send within 48 hours. Pls advise ! Thanks


No they wont send an email.but u can login to emedical client on immigration site and give ur hap id and details and check the status of it


----------



## banda007

John93 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I have provided the additional information they asked and have done my medical as well. Quick update on my status...
> 
> Lodged 18/03/2016
> Medical & Additional Information Requested 19/04/2016
> Additional Information Submitted 21/04/2016
> Medical Done 25/04/2016
> 
> Do the immigration or the hospital sends an email once the same has been sent to the high commission ? Doctor told me that the report will be send within 48 hours. Pls advise ! Thanks


John93

eMedical client on the immigration site is the way to check if the high commission received your medical report.


----------



## Matha

Hi everyone 
I'm new to this forum 
Following it for more than 6 months.
I've lodged my application at vfs colombo feb 22.
Now feel like I didn't provide enough evidence.. Please someone advise me regarding it...???


----------



## banda007

Matha said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm new to this forum
> Following it for more than 6 months.
> I've lodged my application at vfs colombo feb 22.
> Now feel like I didn't provide enough evidence.. Please someone advise me regarding it...???


Not 100% sure about this...
But i think there is no need to panic yet. If you go through the thread, there had been many instances where the case officer had asked to provide more evidence about the relationship. 
It seems as if they need more evidence, they would request it at the same time that they would ask you to submit the medical.


----------



## Matha

Thank you banda
Is it ok if I submit more evidence without them asking for it..
Because i read somewhere in the thread someone got rejected because of insufficient evidence...


----------



## mandy0228

here comes may.hope we get some good news


----------



## banda007

Fingers Crossed ...


----------



## mandy0228

banda007 said:


> Fingers Crossed ...[/QUOT
> 
> banda007 tour soz months are already completed right? which means something should happen soon


----------



## banda007

mandy0228 said:


> banda007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers Crossed ...[/QUOT
> 
> banda007 tour soz months are already completed right? which means something should happen soon
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, two months minus all the April holidays
Click to expand...


----------



## mandy0228

banda007 said:


> mandy0228 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, two months minus all the April holidays
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i ment the 6 months since the date of lodgement have completed right? no idea what i was asking you before.heeheh
Click to expand...


----------



## banda007

mandy0228 said:


> banda007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i ment the 6 months since the date of lodgement have completed right? no idea what i was asking you before.heeheh
> 
> 
> 
> I expect your visa will be granted sooner than mine.
> Because my wife hasn't received an email notifying the initial assessment is complete, which your husband received couple of weeks ago.
Click to expand...


----------



## mandy0228

banda007 said:


> mandy0228 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect your visa will be granted sooner than mine.
> Because my wife hasn't received an email notifying the initial assessment is complete, which your husband received couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> that is right. but to my understanding they grant visa according to the date of lodgement.if you logged earlier than me you will receive it first.isn't it? :/
Click to expand...


----------



## banda007

mandy0228 said:


> banda007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is right. but to my understanding they grant visa according to the date of lodgement.if you logged earlier than me you will receive it first.isn't it? :/
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's how it works. It all depends on each case and the case officer. But there might be a deadline on their end to complete a certain case.
Click to expand...


----------



## mandy0228

banda007 said:


> mandy0228 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that's how it works. It all depends on each case and the case officer. But there might be a deadline on their end to complete a certain case.
> 
> 
> 
> ohh ok. i hope we hear some good news this month
Click to expand...


----------



## Asa100

*Hiiii all*



mandy0228 said:


> banda007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ohh ok. i hope we hear some good news this month
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone...how are you guys doing. They don't send a initial assessment letter email to everyone. According to the information received so many applicants have being granted a visa without any notice. It all depends on the visa officer. So my personal advice is not to worry about the letters. coz most of the cases that was submitted in Sri lanka office has being granted without any notice letter like that. So it might be good news for banda soon.....
Click to expand...


----------



## mandy0228

Asa100 said:


> mandy0228 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone...how are you guys doing. They don't send a initial assessment letter email to everyone. According to the information received so many applicants have being granted a visa without any notice. It all depends on the visa officer. So my personal advice is not to worry about the letters. coz most of the cases that was submitted in Sri lanka office has being granted without any notice letter like that. So it might be good news for banda soon.....
> 
> 
> 
> yea thats what i heard too. and somehow i heard it happens according to a que. i.e according to your DOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Asa100

hope that we all get the good news soon.


----------



## Njs

Hi Folks, 

Hope everyone is keeping well. Its been 7 months now and my medical was requested last month and completed on the following day. It's been awhile didn't get a chance to write on the thread. Will keep you posted folks....

Good luck! 

DOL : 1/10/2015

Medical Request : 01/04/16 

Medical submitted : 02/04/16


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> hope that we all get the good news soon.


Hi Asa,

How are you Bro? You still in Australia or Singapore?  Did you receive the Grant ??


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> Fingers Crossed ...


Hi Banda,

How are you doing? Sorry didn't get a chance to come and update you! how are things??


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> Hi Asa,
> 
> How are you Bro? You still in Australia or Singapore?  Did you receive the Grant ??


hey bro after a long time.ya i am in ausy.still didnt get t grant.waiting for it still.how r things with you.any progress with your application


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> Hi Banda,
> 
> How are you doing? Sorry didn't get a chance to come and update you! how are things??


I'm doing fine. Hope things are well for you.

I think there are about 5 of us with similar timelines.


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> hey bro after a long time.ya i am in ausy.still didnt get t grant.waiting for it still.how r things with you.any progress with your application


Hi Asa,

All good Brother, I was called for Medical last month and submitted on next day! Progress stand point i think medical is the final stage of the process. I think in my case I received my medical request after 6 months. Apprently waiting time has almost come to an end. Distance is a killer and when you least expect it'll come. Anyways you have received a notice from AHC to leave Australia in order to make the decision right? I remember you have mentioned that in a previous message. Anyways grant notifications will come accordingly! Don't worry bro you will get it soon! 

Good Luck!


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> I'm doing fine. Hope things are well for you.
> 
> I think there are about 5 of us with similar timelines.


Hi Banda,

All good by the grace of God! How's it going? any updates? Its been a month since i have submitted Medical. Do you have any Idea how long does it take to grant the visa after the medical??

Let's have a timeline Projections

My self DOL : 01/10/2015

Banda DOL : 24/10/2015

Asa  DOL : 05/11/2015

Let's hope for the best !!!


----------



## mandy0228

Njs said:


> Hi Banda,
> 
> All good by the grace of God! How's it going? any updates? Its been a month since i have submitted Medical. Do you have any Idea how long does it take to grant the visa after the medical??
> 
> Let's have a timeline Projections
> 
> My self DOL : 01/10/2015
> 
> Banda DOL : 24/10/2015
> 
> Asa DOL : 05/11/2015
> 
> Let's hope for the best !!!


im guessing all of you guys receive before me since my DOL is 04th jan 2016.. do u guys know if age is one of the factors affecting the process?

thanks guys


----------



## Njs

mandy0228 said:


> im guessing all of you guys receive before me since my DOL is 04th jan 2016.. do u guys know if age is one of the factors affecting the process?
> 
> thanks guys


Hi Mandy,

As long as you demonstrate genuineness of your relationship in your application(evidence) it won't be an issue. Age/Qualifications won't affect your visa or the process.

Good luck!


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> Hi Asa,
> 
> All good Brother, I was called for Medical last month and submitted on next day! Progress stand point i think medical is the final stage of the process. I think in my case I received my medical request after 6 months. Apprently waiting time has almost come to an end. Distance is a killer and when you least expect it'll come. Anyways you have received a notice from AHC to leave Australia in order to make the decision right? I remember you have mentioned that in a previous message. Anyways grant notifications will come accordingly! Don't worry bro you will get it soon!
> 
> Good Luck!


hey bro.still i have not being asked to leave australia.still waiting here for that message.so that i can go for a holiday and come with my wife.any how counting days still.plus week days atleast you have some kind of hope.but week end is a killer.


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> Hi Banda,
> 
> All good by the grace of God! How's it going? any updates? Its been a month since i have submitted Medical. Do you have any Idea how long does it take to grant the visa after the medical??
> 
> Let's have a timeline Projections
> 
> My self DOL : 01/10/2015
> 
> Banda DOL : 24/10/2015
> 
> Asa DOL : 05/11/2015
> 
> Let's hope for the best !!!


lets have a bet to see who is going to get it first.shall we guys.


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> im guessing all of you guys receive before me since my DOL is 04th jan 2016.. do u guys know if age is one of the factors affecting the process?
> 
> thanks guys


is it?i thought the age factor comes up only after passing 45


----------



## Deen81

Njs said:


> Hi Banda,
> 
> All good by the grace of God! How's it going? any updates? Its been a month since i have submitted Medical. Do you have any Idea how long does it take to grant the visa after the medical??
> 
> Let's have a timeline Projections
> 
> My self DOL : 01/10/2015
> 
> Banda DOL : 24/10/2015
> 
> Asa DOL : 05/11/2015
> 
> Let's hope for the best !!!


Deen81 DOL : 12/11/2015


----------



## Asa100

Deen81 said:


> Deen81 DOL : 12/11/2015


then its four of us all together


----------



## Deen81

Asa100 said:


> then its four of us all together


yea..I have submit my medical on 4/2/2016..waiting is killing now..


----------



## Njs

Deen81 said:


> yea..I have submit my medical on 4/2/2016..waiting is killing now..


Hi Deen,

Don't worry Bro you will get it soon. Waiting sucks!!


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> hey bro.still i have not being asked to leave australia.still waiting here for that message.so that i can go for a holiday and come with my wife.any how counting days still.plus week days atleast you have some kind of hope.but week end is a killer.


I know right?


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> I know right?


haaa.haaaa.haaa.hope these guys in immigration feels our pain. anyhow baduth hamuduruwange naduth hamuduruwange ne machanla.eka nisa iwasamu.


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> lets have a bet to see who is going to get it first.shall we guys.


Lets see Brother! The problem is we cannot predict anything because depending on complexity of the each case. e.g I never received Progressed to the next level email or medical within 2 months. You never know you might get before me or Banda/Deen81.

Thanks!


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> Lets see Brother! The problem is we cannot predict anything because depending on complexity of the each case. e.g I never received Progressed to the next level email or medical within 2 months. You never know you might get before me or Banda/Deen81.
> 
> Thanks!


it was just a joke bro.


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> haaa.haaaa.haaa.hope these guys in immigration feels our pain. anyhow baduth hamuduruwange naduth hamuduruwange ne machanla.eka nisa iwasamu.


Eka hari !


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> it was just a joke bro.


Haha LOL! lets stick to DOL then!


----------



## Njs

Njs said:


> Eka hari !


Bro, do you have any idea how long will it take to grant the visa after the medical ?


----------



## John93

Njs said:


> Bro, do you have any idea how long will it take to grant the visa after the medical ?


I think it depends on case by case basis. while majority of the people who applied got the medical request after 3 months, I received mine after 1 month.

and in your case pretty recently aswell.

So the progress afterwards probably depends on the information which you have provided and the case officer who is in charge.

Hopefully all of us will get the good news soon ! Cheers !


----------



## mandy0228

Njs said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> As long as you demonstrate genuineness of your relationship in your dapplication(evidence) it won't be an issue. Age/Qualifications won't affect your visa or the process.
> 
> Good luck!


thank you. i was worried because me and my partner are 23. i feel that's too young. but i have supplied all the documents.hope for the best for us


----------



## John93

mandy0228 said:


> thank you. i was worried because me and my partner are 23. i feel that's too young. but i have supplied all the documents.hope for the best for us


Well 23 here aswell


----------



## mandy0228

John93 said:


> Well
> 
> oh ok . i think i gotta wait longer than u guys since i applied late. btw has any of you received the intial assessment completed email?


----------



## Asa100

nop not me.i even dnt want dat email.i just want t grant letter


----------



## John93

mandy0228 said:


> John93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well
> 
> oh ok . i think i gotta wait longer than u guys since i applied late. btw has any of you received the intial assessment completed email?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mandy
> 
> U hv applied before me
> 
> My,
> 
> Lodged 18/03/2016
> Medical & Additional Information Requested 19/04/2016
> Additional Information Submitted 21/04/2016
> Medical Submitted 26/04/2016
Click to expand...


----------



## mandy0228

Asa100 said:


> nop not me.i even dnt want dat email.i just want t grant letter


yea who cares about that letter.has aynone you know granted around this time? how about the people applied as same time as you guys yr before? any idea?


----------



## mandy0228

John93 said:


> mandy0228 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mandy
> 
> U hv applied before me
> 
> My,
> 
> Lodged 18/03/2016
> Medical & Additional Information Requested 19/04/2016
> Additional Information Submitted 21/04/2016
> Medical Submitted 26/04/2016
> 
> 
> 
> oh ok.
Click to expand...


----------



## Deen81

Njs said:


> Hi Deen,
> 
> Don't worry Bro you will get it soon. Waiting sucks!!


Thanks mate

Deen


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> yea who cares about that letter.has aynone you know granted around this time? how about the people applied as same time as you guys yr before? any idea?


still there is a hold on grants.most of the friends i know who applied still have not got any respond


----------



## banda007

I didn't get an initial assessment letter yet... Don't know if I would get one anyway...

If they have been granting visas to some people with the initial assessment and not for others, it's very irresponsible on their end. You would expect a critical process like this would have a pre-defined process with notifications at the end of each stage.

This system is like a BLACK BOX... You put something in and... you never know what comes out or when


----------



## banda007

By the way...

If everyone could add their timeline to the forum signature, it will be helpful to anyone who compares their case against yours.


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> Hi Banda,
> 
> All good by the grace of God! How's it going? any updates? Its been a month since i have submitted Medical. Do you have any Idea how long does it take to grant the visa after the medical??
> 
> Let's have a timeline Projections
> 
> My self DOL : 01/10/2015
> 
> Banda DOL : 24/10/2015
> 
> Asa DOL : 05/11/2015
> 
> Let's hope for the best !!!


It's really hard to say how long you have to wait after submitting medicals. But for most people it takes about 2 months.
Then again, they have asked for medicals after about a month from DOL for some. So, it's anyone's guess as if those people will be granted visa in just 3 months...


----------



## John93

Does anybody know once the visa is granted, before when we should enter Australia ? (Approx months)


----------



## Mish

John93 said:


> Does anybody know once the visa is granted, before when we should enter Australia ? (Approx months)


It will be on the grant. It is usually based on when the medical or police check will expire (whichever expires first).


----------



## pata

Hi Friends

I am new for this site, recently applied for Partner visa .


----------



## pata

I have submitted my application on 5th May 2016 in Sri Lanka , anyone can advise

I have been to Australia nearly 14 months with work visa. do I need to give the police clearance for that ?. I mean Australian police clearance

Thanks


----------



## Matha

Hey guys 
Is it compulsory that my partner should be an aussie citizen to sponsor me?


----------



## Matha

Because my partner is PR waiting for his citizenship


----------



## John93

pata said:


> I have submitted my application on 5th May 2016 in Sri Lanka , anyone can advise
> 
> I have been to Australia nearly 14 months with work visa. do I need to give the police clearance for that ?. I mean Australian police clearance
> 
> Thanks


Hi Pata,

So as you have submitted the application they will contact you via email stating that your application has been received from their end.

Afterwards mostly in about 3 months time they will ask you for your medical (in my case after 1 month).

Couple of months after the medical submission either they send you an email stating initial assessment completed and requires an interview or they grant the visa. depends on their decision. 

And so i presume you worked in aussie for 14 months ? so i guess you have to submit a aussi police clearance as well.


----------



## John93

Matha said:


> Hey guys
> Is it compulsory that my partner should be an aussie citizen to sponsor me?


Any of the below can be you sponser

"Australian citizen, Australian permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen"


----------



## pata

John93 said:


> Hi Pata,
> 
> So as you have submitted the application they will contact you via email stating that your application has been received from their end.
> 
> Afterwards mostly in about 3 months time they will ask you for your medical (in my case after 1 month).
> 
> Couple of months after the medical submission either they send you an email stating initial assessment completed and requires an interview or they grant the visa. depends on their decision.
> 
> And so i presume you worked in aussie for 14 months ? so i guess you have to submit a aussi police clearance as well.


Thanks John93.
Lets see ,if they contact me ,


----------



## akbrocks

*akb*

Hey Guys,

My wife got an email saying that her initial assessment was complete and it was forwarded for a decision. Can anyone tell me what the next step is after this? And how long it takes from here for the grant?

DOL: 03/03/2016
Medical requested: 30/03/2016
Medicals Completed: 04/04/2016
Initial Assessment complete: 03/05/2016
Grant: ???

Thank You


----------



## banda007

akbrocks said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My wife got an email saying that her initial assessment was complete and it was forwarded for a decision. Can anyone tell me what the next step is after this? And how long it takes from here for the grant?
> 
> DOL: 03/03/2016
> Medical requested: 30/03/2016
> Medicals Completed: 04/04/2016
> Initial Assessment complete: 03/05/2016
> Grant: ???
> 
> Thank You


A previous answer to a similar question


> It's really hard to say how long you have to wait after submitting medicals. But for most people it takes about 2 months.


----------



## pata

akbrocks said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My wife got an email saying that her initial assessment was complete and it was forwarded for a decision. Can anyone tell me what the next step is after this? And how long it takes from here for the grant?
> 
> DOL: 03/03/2016
> Medical requested: 30/03/2016
> Medicals Completed: 04/04/2016
> Initial Assessment complete: 03/05/2016
> Grant: ???
> 
> Thank You


Hi akbrocks

If you don't mind, may I know your wife applied by herself or through agent. Is your wife been to Australia before ?. because your wife application process went so quick for final decision.

Thanks 
Pata


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> By the way...
> 
> If everyone could add their timeline to the forum signature, it will be helpful to anyone who compares their case against yours.


Hey everyone on the 9th of may i sent an email to my case office asking for an update.she just replied today saying this.

" This is in response to your email dated 9 may 2016. An initial assessment has been completed by 06 march 2016 of this application and it has progressed to the next stage to be considered by a senior officer. As you are aware, the standard processing period for Partner visa applications is 12 months and applications are considered by a senior officer in order of lodgement date".

So this was the reply.so i guess now the time is getting closer.senior officer gives the grant according to the date of lodgement.they usually dont send a email saying that initial assessment is completed to everyone. In my case they have completed that and sent it to the final decision in march.so i guess times are getting closer.


----------



## Njs

Hi Asa,

Still I haven't heard any grants for Batches ( Applications ) September/ October / November and December 2015.


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> Hey everyone on the 9th of may i sent an email to my case office asking for an update.she just replied today saying this.
> 
> " This is in response to your email dated 9 may 2016. An initial assessment has been completed by 06 march 2016 of this application and it has progressed to the next stage to be considered by a senior officer. As you are aware, the standard processing period for Partner visa applications is 12 months and applications are considered by a senior officer in order of lodgement date".
> 
> So this was the reply.so i guess now the time is getting closer.senior officer gives the grant according to the date of lodgement.they usually dont send a email saying that initial assessment is completed to everyone. In my case they have completed that and sent it to the final decision in march.so i
> guess times are getting closer.


Hey Asa,

Hope you are doing great! I'am glad to hear that it has progressed to the next stage for the decision.

Good news is not so far!

Good luck!


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> Hey Asa,
> 
> Hope you are doing great! I'am glad to hear that it has progressed to the next stage for the decision.
> 
> Good news is not so far!
> 
> Good luck!


Ya machan.must be the same for everyone


----------



## akbrocks

pata said:


> Hi akbrocks
> 
> If you don't mind, may I know your wife applied by herself or through agent. Is your wife been to Australia before ?. because your wife application process went so quick for final decision.
> 
> Thanks
> Pata


Hey Pata,

My wife applied through VFS. No she has not been to Australia before. I really hope they grant the visas quickly  

cheers,


----------



## pata

akbrocks said:


> Hey Pata,
> 
> My wife applied through VFS. No she has not been to Australia before. I really hope they grant the visas quickly
> 
> cheers,


HI akbrocks

Thanks for your msg. we all in same boat . hope and pray for good news.

Thanks
pata


----------



## Asa100

Asa100 said:


> Ya machan.must be the same for everyone


Everybody is silent during the weekend just like the guys from immigration.


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Ya machan.must be the same for everyone


I'm not going to email them asking for a status update assuming I'm on the same boat as you are.


----------



## mandy0228

banda007 said:


> I'm not going to email them asking for a status update assuming I'm on the same boat as you are.


banda and asa, is 6 months completed for you guys already?


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> banda and asa, is 6 months completed for you guys already?


Ya bro.we are in t same page


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> Hi Asa,
> 
> Still I haven't heard any grants for Batches ( Applications ) September/ October / November and December 2015.


Is there anyone on the thread who applied in Sep or Oct 2015?


----------



## mandy0228

Asa100 said:


> Ya bro.we are in t same page


oh.no hope for me to get it within six months then


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Ya bro.we are in t same page


My bad... all this time I didn't notice that my DOL on my signature was saying 24/10... Actually it is 24/11.

Fixed it now.

So it'll be 6 months to 24 May 2016


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> Ya bro.we are in t same page


Hi Asa,

How are you Bro? now matter how tied and busy with work we all feel something missing or doesn't feel good at all, that's our VISA . it's almost 8 months for me folks. Heavy rain in SL and Preethi vesak is ahead. I hope next Monday is not a holiday for AHC. Thats pretty much from my end.

Have a blessed week Brother!


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> My bad... all this time I didn't notice that my DOL on my signature was saying 24/10... Actually it is 24/11.
> 
> Fixed it now.
> 
> So it'll be 6 months to 24 May 2016


Hey Banda,

How are things? didn't see you for a while. Also, I have applied in October. Let's see!


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> Ya bro.we are in t same page


Asa,

Do you have any friends who applied in September or October 2015 expecting grants?

Thank you!


----------



## Asa100

Asa100 said:


> Ya bro.we are in t same page


Yup.this is the 7th month going


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> oh.no hope for me to get it within six months then


Sometimes it might.but budgets are coming in june.so there might be a gold on grants.most of t time they give t grants in july after t budget.but still dnt loose hope


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> My bad... all this time I didn't notice that my DOL on my signature was saying 24/10... Actually it is 24/11.
> 
> Fixed it now.
> 
> So it'll be 6 months to 24 May 2016


Now its t 7th month for me


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> Hi Asa,
> 
> How are you Bro? now matter how tied and busy with work we all feel something missing or doesn't feel good at all, that's our VISA . it's almost 8 months for me folks. Heavy rain in SL and Preethi vesak is ahead. I hope next Monday is not a holiday for AHC. Thats pretty much from my end.
> 
> Have a blessed week Brother!


Hey bro.ya that is true.i am looking for it to start working quickly.i already got my open driving licence too about one month back.heehee


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> Asa,
> 
> Do you have any friends who applied in September or October 2015 expecting grants?
> 
> Thank you!


No machan.no friends during that time.but there are few friends who applied in march and who have not got t grant


----------



## mandy0228

Njs said:


> Hi Asa,
> 
> How are you Bro? now matter how tied and busy with work we all feel something missing or doesn't feel good at all, that's our VISA . it's almost 8 months for me folks. Heavy rain in SL and Preethi vesak is ahead. I hope next Monday is not a holiday for AHC. Thats pretty much from my end.
> 
> Have a blessed week Brother!


hey nj

so what is ur DOL? did u go to aus on tourist visa? 8 months is prettty long.i feel for u


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> Hey bro.ya that is true.i am looking for it to start working quickly.i already got my open driving licence too about one month back.heehee


That's great. Quick question on driving licence, SL licences valid for 6 months ? or what is the process like?

Thanks!


----------



## Njs

mandy0228 said:


> hey nj
> 
> so what is ur DOL? did u go to aus on tourist visa? 8 months is prettty long.i feel for u


Hi Mandy,

My DOL is 01/10/2015. I did not go to Australia on tourist visa since I am busy with work. Yeah I know right 8 months and waiting is a killer to be honest. Thanks so much for good Lord we have FaceTime, WhatsApp etc. I know we need to wait 8-9 months or more all depends on the complexity of the case.

I know distance separation kills and best thing is to forget about regular checking emails and thinking about the visa.When you least expect it will come through like thunder. 

Good luck!


----------



## mandy0228

Njs said:


> Hi Mandy,
> 
> My DOL is 01/10/2015. I did not go to Australia on tourist visa since I am busy with work. Yeah I know right 8 months and waiting is a killer to be honest. Thanks so much for good Lord we have FaceTime, WhatsApp etc. I know we need to wait 8-9 months or more all depends on the complexity of the case.
> 
> I know distance separation kills and best thing is to forget about regular checking emails and thinking about the visa.When you least expect it will come through like thunder.
> 
> Good luck!


aww.hang in there mate


----------



## John93

Asa100 said:


> Sometimes it might.but budgets are coming in june.so there might be a gold on grants.most of t time they give t grants in july after t budget.but still dnt loose hope


As the way I've heard and researched, when it is closer to the end of the financial year the visa grant process is a bit slow. But in the previous years, they have issued visa afterwards.

So you guys might be getting yours soon.


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> That's great. Quick question on driving licence, SL licences valid for 6 months ? or what is the process like?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes after arriving here after t visa grant you can drive with SL licence for 6 months.ideal if u apply before that.one more thing.SL licence holders get to apply for the open licence straight away.people here have to wait for 6 years to go for a open licence.One more thing.when u get through t written exam and do the trials if u get through dats awesome.but if u fail you cant drive with your SL licence until t day u do your trials again.


----------



## Asa100

John93 said:


> As the way I've heard and researched, when it is closer to the end of the financial year the visa grant process is a bit slow. But in the previous years, they have issued visa afterwards.
> 
> So you guys might be getting yours soon.


Hopefully before the budgets


----------



## Deen81

Asa100 said:


> Yes after arriving here after t visa grant you can drive with SL licence for 6 months.ideal if u apply before that.one more thing.SL licence holders get to apply for the open licence straight away.people here have to wait for 6 years to go for a open licence.One more thing.when u get through t written exam and do the trials if u get through dats awesome.but if u fail you cant drive with your SL licence until t day u do your trials again.


Hi mate Are u talking about Australia full license.if so,some part of the information is misleading..if any one want to get idea about license check out with this web site for Victorians..www.vicroads.vic.gov.au..There are three steps progress in Victoria..1st u need get L permit ..there for u have to sit for a paper exam..once u have pass that u have go to the 2nd step for another computer exam.. it is bit tricky but not much hard.once u have pass that u can book for trial exam on the road..If you have more than 3 years old SL'n license there is chance to get full license, once u pass the trial.if it was less than 3 then u will get a Red 'P' plate for two years n then Green 'P' for one year. Once u complete that 3 years probation u will get the full license.


----------



## Matha

Will the end of financial year affect the call for medical?? My 3rd month is about to finish.. I'm confused.. Someone answer. Please...


----------



## John93

Matha said:


> Will the end of financial year affect the call for medical?? My 3rd month is about to finish.. I'm confused.. Someone answer. Please...


Hi Matha,

Usually it affects the whole process disregard of the stage that your application is at.

But stay positive cause the whole thing is kind of unpredictable. Totally depends on the case officer who had been assigned for your case and also if it has progressed then it is at the senior officer's hand.


----------



## Asa100

Deen81 said:


> Hi mate Are u talking about Australia full license.if so,some part of the information is misleading..if any one want to get idea about license check out with this web site for Victorians..www.vicroads.vic.gov.au..There are three steps progress in Victoria..1st u need get L permit ..there for u have to sit for a paper exam..once u have pass that u have go to the 2nd step for another computer exam.. it is bit tricky but not much hard.once u have pass that u can book for trial exam on the road..If you have more than 3 years old SL'n license there is chance to get full license, once u pass the trial.if it was less than 3 then u will get a Red 'P' plate for two years n then Green 'P' for one year. Once u complete that 3 years probation u will get the full license.


There is nothing like that.you can take the open licence if you got the sri lankan licence.i got it in queensland.there was only one written exam.one trial.dats it


----------



## Matha

Is it possible with fresh license??


----------



## John93

Asa100 said:


> There is nothing like that.you can take the open licence if you got the sri lankan licence.i got it in queensland.there was only one written exam.one trial.dats it


Asa100: Depends on the state that you are travelling to isn't it ? some states do not have the open license.

So in that case there is a transfer procedure. But still we have to sit for the theory exam and a practical test as Sri Lanka is not a recognized country for transferring the license directly.

Deen81 : You are also correct as the way you have mentioned is the way to obtain the licenses from the 1st step. but i think if your license is around 2-3 years old they might let you transfer it.

Anyways check the relevant state websites. Rules and regulations differ from state to state. Cheers !


----------



## pata

*Hi friends*

when the high commission ask Additional documents, is that relationship proof ,skype or communication evidence and police clearance ?.

when you all apply with the application gave the Sri Lanka police clearance or when they ask only gave it?.

Please kindly help me to clear my questions

Thanks a lot guys

Pata


----------



## John93

pata said:


> when the high commission ask Additional documents, is that relationship proof ,skype or communication evidence and police clearance ?.
> 
> when you all apply with the application gave the Sri Lanka police clearance or when they ask only gave it?.
> 
> Please kindly help me to clear my questions
> 
> Thanks a lot guys
> 
> Pata


Hi Pata,

If they ask for additional documents they specify what type of evidence they need. Either evidence of financial,evidence of continuing relationship etc...

I submitted the police clearance along with my application + all the evidence,


----------



## Asa100

John93 said:


> Asa100: Depends on the state that you are travelling to isn't it ? some states do not have the open license.
> 
> So in that case there is a transfer procedure. But still we have to sit for the theory exam and a practical test as Sri Lanka is not a recognized country for transferring the license directly.
> 
> Deen81 : You are also correct as the way you have mentioned is the way to obtain the licenses from the 1st step. but i think if your license is around 2-3 years old they might let you transfer it.
> 
> Anyways check the relevant state websites. Rules and regulations differ from state to state. Cheers !


Ya.depends on the state.but qld rules are easy isnt it


----------



## Matha

Hi everyone..
I got request letter for medical yesterday. Can somebody tell me how to get the appointment??


----------



## John93

Matha said:


> Hi everyone..
> I got request letter for medical yesterday. Can somebody tell me how to get the appointment??


You can book through their website. It displays the Doctors available and the sessions as well.


----------



## Matha

Thank yoy john. Can you please help me with the website address...??


----------



## John93

Matha said:


> Thank yoy john. Can you please help me with the website address...??


I got my appointment via below

w w w.d o c.l k

(Type without space)

Rs 3125 for the appointment. And had to pay another 4000 or 5000 at asiri for the tests.


----------



## Matha

Oh thank you
Do i want to complete the emedical client service??
Please if you don't mind can you tell me the whole procedure to be done before attending the hospital...


----------



## John93

Matha said:


> Oh thank you
> Do i want to complete the emedical client service??
> Please if you don't mind can you tell me the whole procedure to be done before attending the hospital...


I will let you know the process which i have followed.

You will need the medical request you received from the immigration and 3 copies of NIC & Passport + 1-3 Passport size photographs

Through the website i have mentioned i arranged an appointment. Once i got to the hospital i gave the passport and the documents which i have mentioned above. I was asked to pay a fee of 4000-5000 to the counter.(Don't remember the exact amount)

Afterwards below tests were done

1.Blood Test
2.Urine Test
3.Chest X Ray
4.Eyes
5.Weight & Height

Then i was taken to the doctor for a full body checkup where he asked a couple of questions. Afterwards he informed that the medical will be sent online to the immigration/high commission within the next 48 Hours.

You can check the status through the emedical website using HAP ID.


----------



## Matha

Thanks a lot john...


----------



## pata

John93 said:


> I will let you know the process which i have followed.
> 
> You will need the medical request you received from the immigration and 3 copies of NIC & Passport + 1-3 Passport size photographs
> 
> Through the website i have mentioned i arranged an appointment. Once i got to the hospital i gave the passport and the documents which i have mentioned above. I was asked to pay a fee of 4000-5000 to the counter.(Don't remember the exact amount)
> 
> Afterwards below tests were done
> 
> 1.Blood Test
> 2.Urine Test
> 3.Chest X Ray
> 4.Eyes
> 5.Weight & Height
> 
> Then i was taken to the doctor for a full body checkup where he asked a couple of questions. Afterwards he informed that the medical will be sent online to the immigration/high commission within the next 48 Hours.
> 
> You can check the status through the emedical website using HAP ID.


Hi John93

You are so good, your information is very helpful to others.

Thanks a lot and god bless you

Pata


----------



## John93

pata said:


> Hi John93
> 
> You are so good, your information is very helpful to others.
> 
> Thanks a lot and god bless you
> 
> Pata


Glad to help


----------



## Deen81

John93 said:


> Asa100: Depends on the state that you are travelling to isn't it ? some states do not have the open license.
> 
> So in that case there is a transfer procedure. But still we have to sit for the theory exam and a practical test as Sri Lanka is not a recognized country for transferring the license directly.
> 
> Deen81 : You are also correct as the way you have mentioned is the way to obtain the licenses from the 1st step. but i think if your license is around 2-3 years old they might let you transfer it.
> 
> Anyways check the relevant state websites. Rules and regulations differ from state to state. Cheers !


Hi John
you are right..Different states got different rules n regulation.Sydney and Melbourne are different to other states ..it is always hard get a license from both NSW n VIC states.. no transferring for sri lankan license.

thank
Deen


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> Ya.depends on the state.but qld rules are easy isnt it


Hi Asa,Banda,

Waz up fellas?? How you all doing? Silence doesn't mean I have forgotten you all, hardly free time. How are things? any updates ?

Have a blessed week!


----------



## John93

Deen81 said:


> Hi John
> you are right..Different states got different rules n regulation.Sydney and Melbourne are different to other states ..it is always hard get a license from both NSW n VIC states.. no transferring for sri lankan license.
> 
> thank
> Deen


Well you can skip a couple of stages. I check the website. It depends on how old your current SL licence is.

Go to the relevant website. You'll find instruction on what to do if you hold an int'l license.

As per the NSW website if you need the full license then need to be a permanent resident or hold a permanent visa.

If not they will issue temporary overseas visitor license.


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> Hi Asa,Banda,
> 
> Waz up fellas?? How you all doing? Silence doesn't mean I have forgotten you all, hardly free time. How are things? any updates ?
> 
> Have a blessed week!


No updates...

I'm waiting for updates from people who lodged before me...


----------



## John93

*PR status*

Hey guys,

Need a small clarification

So once we get the grant its the temporary partner visa right ? and in about another 1-2 years it will automatically proceed as the permanent partner visa ???

Is permanent partner visa and the PR two things ? or not ?

If so how long will it take to get the PR and what is the process

Cheers !


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> No updates...
> 
> I'm waiting for updates from people who lodged before me...


Will do


----------



## Njs

John93 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need a small clarification
> 
> So once we get the grant its the temporary partner visa right ? and in about another 1-2 years it will automatically proceed as the permanent partner visa ???
> 
> Is permanent partner visa and the PR two things ? or not ?
> 
> If so how long will it take to get the PR and what is the process
> 
> Cheers !


Hi John,

immigration will contact you when it has been 2 years from the date that you applied for the partner visa (subclass 309). You don't need to initiate the communication - immigration will contact you when it's been 2 years.DIAC will request you to resubmit few documents ( I.e AFP check, Relationship evidence and Stat Decs ) in order grant PR.

Thank you!


----------



## John93

Njs said:


> Hi John,
> 
> immigration will contact you when it has been 2 years from the date that you applied for the partner visa (subclass 309). You don't need to initiate the communication - immigration will contact you when it's been 2 years.DIAC will request you to resubmit few documents ( I.e AFP check, Relationship evidence and Stat Decs ) in order grant PR.
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you for the clarification Njs


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> Hi John,
> 
> immigration will contact you when it has been 2 years from the date that you applied for the partner visa (subclass 309). You don't need to initiate the communication - immigration will contact you when it's been 2 years.DIAC will request you to resubmit few documents ( I.e AFP check, Relationship evidence and Stat Decs ) in order grant PR.
> Thank you!


That is one of the good things about the process. They consider the DOL rather than the Grant date for the 2nd phase.


----------



## banda007

It's officially 6 months since my DOL


----------



## John93

banda007 said:


> It's officially 6 months since my DOL


Hope you get the good news soon banda


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> No updates...
> 
> I'm waiting for updates from people who lodged before me...


Hey guys.immigration guys are really silent these day.have not heard of any grants apart frm medical requests and etc.


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Hey guys.immigration guys are really silent these day.have not heard of any grants apart frm medical requests and etc.


Seems like the junior officers are getting the initial assessments completed really fast and there is a huge back log after that.


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> Seems like the junior officers are getting the initial assessments completed really fast and there is a huge back log after that.


Ya.that is true.coz there is a particular number of spouse visa grants allocated for a year.sometimes when dat exceeds they hold till the financial year end.dont know if that is t same for us too


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> It's officially 6 months since my DOL


For june its going to be 7 months for my application


----------



## pata

Hi every one 

Please kindly help me to clear my question. 

when they request additional documents , we should send by post or through VFS or directly go to high commission to handover 

Please if any one did this before , advise me 

Thanks a lot 
Pata


----------



## Asa100

pata said:


> Hi every one
> 
> Please kindly help me to clear my question.
> 
> when they request additional documents , we should send by post or through VFS or directly go to high commission to handover
> 
> Please if any one did this before , advise me
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Pata


Submit it through vfs .they charge 1250 or something .just go to vfs and tell them u need to submit additional. Take the receipt they gave you when u submitted the application so that they lodge according to that reference number


----------



## pata

Asa100 said:


> Submit it through vfs .they charge 1250 or something .just go to vfs and tell them u need to submit additional. Take the receipt they gave you when u submitted the application so that they lodge according to that reference number


Hi Asa100

Thank you very much for your quick reply

Pata


----------



## Asa100

pata said:


> Hi Asa100
> 
> Thank you very much for your quick reply
> 
> Pata


No problem machan


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> Will do


Any updates.another weekend......huh


----------



## John93

pata said:


> Hi every one
> 
> Please kindly help me to clear my question.
> 
> when they request additional documents , we should send by post or through VFS or directly go to high commission to handover
> 
> Please if any one did this before , advise me
> 
> Thanks a lot
> Pata


Hi Pata,

You have to submit trough VFS. You only have to pay the money only if you are submitting without a request from the immigration.

If they have requested you the documents to be submitted you do not have to pay. If they ask you to pay 1250 you can get a refund by informing the person whom you will be handing over the documents at VFS.

Regards,
John


----------



## pata

John93 said:


> Hi Pata,
> 
> You have to submit trough VFS. You only have to pay the money only if you are submitting without a request from the immigration.
> 
> If they have requested you the documents to be submitted you do not have to pay. If they ask you to pay 1250 you can get a refund by informing the person whom you will be handing over the documents at VFS.
> 
> Regards,
> John


Dear John93

Thanks for your msg. High commission has requested to do medical and give some additional documents. I have done the medical but additional document need to submit . if I go to VFS they will not ask the service charge for sending these additional documents to high commission?.

Thanks for your advise

Pata


----------



## John93

pata said:


> Dear John93
> 
> Thanks for your msg. High commission has requested to do medical and give some additional documents. I have done the medical but additional document need to submit . if I go to VFS they will not ask the service charge for sending these additional documents to high commission?.
> 
> Thanks for your advise
> 
> Pata


I had to pay the fee when i went to submit the additional documents as per the instruction from the front desk.

But when i went to handover documents to the counter, officer who accepted the documents told me that as the immigration has requested the documents i do not have to pay the fees. So she notified the payment to be refunded.

Also take a copy of the additional document request you received as well. If not you will have to pay for the documents.


----------



## Matha

Hi everyone..
I'm going to do my medical by next week and planning to apply for a tourist visa with it.. I'm not sure with the documents to be submitted. Please someone give advice....


----------



## Asa100

Matha said:


> Hi everyone..
> I'm going to do my medical by next week and planning to apply for a tourist visa with it.. I'm not sure with the documents to be submitted. Please someone give advice....


I will give you a list of it.give me few hours


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Ya.that is true.coz there is a particular number of spouse visa grants allocated for a year.sometimes when dat exceeds they hold till the financial year end.dont know if that is t same for us too


I looked in other forum threads and there are spouse visa grants from embassies in other countries.


----------



## mandy0228

bansda007 said:


> I looked in other forum threads and there are spouse visa grants from embassies in other countries.


waw really 
y not our country


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> I looked in other forum threads and there are spouse visa grants from embassies in other countries.


May be the allocated numbers for our country is over.may be.fingers crossed


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> waw really
> y not our country


Too much work load for our officers to think of taking decisions.ha.ha


----------



## John93

Matha said:


> Hi everyone..
> I'm going to do my medical by next week and planning to apply for a tourist visa with it.. I'm not sure with the documents to be submitted. Please someone give advice....


Hi Matha,

Go to VFS global Sri Lankan website. And under the visitor visa category you will find the required documents.

Cheers !


----------



## Asa100

Matha said:


> Hi everyone..
> I'm going to do my medical by next week and planning to apply for a tourist visa with it.. I'm not sure with the documents to be submitted. Please someone give advice....


I have sent you a private msg with all the details.please check and let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> May be the allocated numbers for our country is over.may be.fingers crossed


Hello Friends,

Hope you guys are keeping well. I have completed 8 months today! Far out this is killing  . I hope something good will happen this month for all of us.

Good luck!


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> I looked in other forum threads and there are spouse visa grants from embassies in other countries.


Hello Banda,

We don't know wether AHC- Colombo busy with granting student and tourist streams cause there is an intake coming up on the 20th June 2016. There are parents who traveling with students so it takes time right to process visas? Hope for the best! Let's see


----------



## John93

Njs said:


> Hello Banda,
> 
> We don't know wether AHC- Colombo busy with granting student and tourist streams cause there is an intake coming up on the 20th June 2016. There are parents who traveling with students so it takes time right to process visas? Hope for the best! Let's see


May be the reason is as Asa100 said. May be the number of grants per year from Sri Lanka has exceeded. So you guys will probably receive after the end of financial year.


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Hope you guys are keeping well. I have completed 8 months today! Far out this is killing  . I hope something good will happen this month for all of us.
> 
> Good luck!


Banda.njs.mandy friends one of my friend who applied in december got the grant yesterday.i dont know whats the delay for us.mandy u also can keep ur hopes up since it looks like giys who applied later are also getting grants.fingers crossed


----------



## mandy0228

Asa100 said:


> Banda.njs.mandy friends one of my friend who applied in december got the grant yesterday.i dont know whats the delay for us.mandy u also can keep ur hopes up since it looks like giys who applied later are also getting grants.fingers crossed[/QUOTE
> 
> thanks for the update asa


----------



## Asa100

Cheers mate


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Banda.njs.mandy friends one of my friend who applied in december got the grant yesterday.i dont know whats the delay for us.mandy u also can keep ur hopes up since it looks like giys who applied later are also getting grants.fingers crossed


Anyway it's good news to know that they haven't stopped granting Visas.


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> Anyway it's good news to know that they haven't stopped granting Visas.


Indeed.but things are happening really slow these days.


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> Indeed.but things are happening really slow these days.


Hello my friends,

Received a letter last Friday saying initial assessment completed and progressed to the next level and Partner visa time frame is 12 months.Also stated that not to ring or email and ask the status of the application. Apparently this letter doesn't make any sense at all to me. sending after 8 months though. Sounds auto generated letter.

This is crazy!


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> Banda.njs.mandy friends one of my friend who applied in december got the grant yesterday.i dont know whats the delay for us.mandy u also can keep ur hopes up since it looks like giys who applied later are also getting grants.fingers crossed


I am glad that they started granting.


----------



## Matha

Hi friends..
I have done my medical today... 
How long will it take to be received be DIBP??
Hope to get a good news soon...


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> Received a letter last Friday saying initial assessment completed and progressed to the next level and Partner visa time frame is 12 months.Also stated that not to ring or email and ask the status of the application. Apparently this letter doesn't make any sense at all to me. sending after 8 months though. Sounds auto generated letter.
> 
> This is crazy!


Brother i got your message.that is shocking news brother.i would call them up tomorrow and ask them for an update.all the others pls do it asap


----------



## pata

Matha said:


> Hi friends..
> I have done my medical today...
> How long will it take to be received be DIBP??
> Hope to get a good news soon...


Hi Matha

2 days after they will receive . anyway you can check online 
go to this link 
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
then enter your family name, HAP ID and date of birth . it will show you the status of your medical .

Thanks
Pata


----------



## pata

John93 said:


> I had to pay the fee when i went to submit the additional documents as per the instruction from the front desk.
> 
> But when i went to handover documents to the counter, officer who accepted the documents told me that as the immigration has requested the documents i do not have to pay the fees. So she notified the payment to be refunded.
> 
> Also take a copy of the additional document request you received as well. If not you will have to pay for the documents.


 John93

Thanks a lot for your all the information . As you said VFS not charge for additional document submission .

Thanks again
Pata


----------



## banda007

Looks like another uneventful week.


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> Looks like another uneventful week.


Yeah now i am pretty sure the quota is full from sri lanka.so most probably will have to wait till july start.


----------



## Matha

Hi friends..
I just want to know whether I should inform the department if I leave the country for a period of time....


----------



## mandy0228

Asa100 said:


> Banda.njs.mandy friends one of my friend who applied in december got the grant yesterday.i dont know whats the delay for us.mandy u also can keep ur hopes up since it looks like giys who applied later are also getting grants.fingers crossed


hey asa
did this friend applied through vfs sri lanka? do u kw ur friends details much?

thanks asa


----------



## Asa100

mandy0228 said:


> hey asa
> did this friend applied through vfs sri lanka? do u kw ur friends details much?
> 
> thanks asa


Ya.vfs sri lanka


----------



## vinusha

Hi all,

My husband applied his spouse visa in June 2015, via on line. He submitted his medical and other additional information requested in December 2015. We are still waiting for the outcome, no news after. Any comments?


----------



## Asa100

vinusha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband applied his spouse visa in June 2015, via on line. He submitted his medical and other additional information requested in December 2015. We are still waiting for the outcome, no news after. Any comments?


There was a delay in online application processing.keep your fingers crossed.also if it has exceeded one year from the date of your lodgement please contact Australian immigration sri lanka via phone and tell them that it has exceeded one year and you need an update on it.they will for sure get you through to snr.case officer and explain the reasons.hope this answers


----------



## banda007

vinusha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband applied his spouse visa in June 2015, via on line. He submitted his medical and other additional information requested in December 2015. We are still waiting for the outcome, no news after. Any comments?


Call the AHA immediately and ask for an explanation. It's almost 12 months.


----------



## Njs

vinusha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband applied his spouse visa in June 2015, via on line. He submitted his medical and other additional information requested in December 2015. We are still waiting for the outcome, no news after. Any comments?


I think taking entire 12 months very unusual for online application. You need to ring the High commission tomorrow and inform them.


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> Ya.vfs sri lanka


Hi Asa, Banda,

Hope you guys are enjoying the long weekend including today! How are you guys? It's a new week. Hope AHC- Colombo will start grants soon. Normally it takes 8-9 months to grant a visa for a check list completed file. Another 2 weeks time I am entering into 9 months!


----------



## Njs

Matha said:


> Hi friends..
> I just want to know whether I should inform the department if I leave the country for a period of time....


Hi Matha,

I think it's better to inform your CO via email saying that you will be out of the country and will be back on particular day. The reason why i am telling you this cause My CO rang my day time number . or else you can use your mobile on roaming and you wont's miss any calls.

Thank you!


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> Hi Asa, Banda,
> 
> Hope you guys are enjoying the long weekend including today! How are you guys? It's a new week. Hope AHC- Colombo will start grants soon. Normally it takes 8-9 months to grant a visa for a check list completed file. Another 2 weeks time I am entering into 9 months!


Machan i think we all will have to wait till month of july starts so that the new quota is given for grants in srilanka.as per what i heart from a known frnd who is working for a MIRA agent quota is almost full


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> Machan i think we all will have to wait till month of july starts so that the new quota is given for grants in srilanka.as per what i heart from a known frnd who is working for a MIRA agent quota is almost full


Far out that's really annoying! If the cap level is exceeded we need to wait for the month of July!. Thanks for the info!


----------



## vinusha

Njs said:


> I think taking entire 12 months very unusual for online application. You need to ring the High commission tomorrow and inform them.


Njs Thanks for the reply.I rang them few times they didn't put me through to the case officer. They said that, still his case is within the standard time period, which is 12 months and i have to wait till they contact me.


----------



## vinusha

banda007 said:


> Call the AHA immediately and ask for an explanation. It's almost 12 months.


Thanks for the reply.I asked few times but they said that I have to wait till they contact me.


----------



## vinusha

Asa100 said:


> Yeah now i am pretty sure the quota is full from sri lanka.so most probably will have to wait till july start.


As far as i know no quota requirement does not apply for spouse visa.


----------



## vinusha

Asa100 said:


> There was a delay in online application processing.keep your fingers crossed.also if it has exceeded one year from the date of your lodgement please contact Australian immigration sri lanka via phone and tell them that it has exceeded one year and you need an update on it.they will for sure get you through to snr.case officer and explain the reasons.hope this answers


I thought that, on line application is more quicker than paper based application through VFS. Do you know any one applied via on line? What was the delay?


----------



## John93

vinusha said:


> As far as i know no quota requirement does not apply for spouse visa.


Hi Vinusha,

There is a particular quota given per an year. Below has been copied from another post on another forum who has applied from SWEDEN for 820. So I belive its the same for us as well.

Got an e-mail from my case officer this morning saying

"A limited number of visa places (determined by the government) are given for grant each financial year. We have now reached that level so cannot grant your visa until July 2015 at earliest."

So if you're waiting most likely no grants until July.

Cheers


----------



## John93

Njs said:


> Hi Asa, Banda,
> 
> Hope you guys are enjoying the long weekend including today! How are you guys? It's a new week. Hope AHC- Colombo will start grants soon. Normally it takes 8-9 months to grant a visa for a check list completed file. Another 2 weeks time I am entering into 9 months!


Hi Njs

Majority of the applicants received the visa within 6. Some even within 4 & 1/2 months.

I'm guessing you, asa, banda and mantha will get yours by next month once the new financial year starts or at the end of this month.

And also online applications and onshore applications takes a bit more time than the offshore applications.


----------



## Asa100

John93 said:


> Hi Njs
> 
> Majority of the applicants received the visa within 6. Some even within 4 & 1/2 months.
> 
> I'm guessing you, asa, banda and mantha will get yours by next month once the new financial year starts or at the end of this month.
> 
> And also online applications and onshore applications takes a bit more time than the offshore applications.


Fingers crossed


----------



## vinusha

John93 said:


> Hi Vinusha,
> 
> There is a particular quota given per an year. Below has been copied from another post on another forum who has applied from SWEDEN for 820. So I belive its the same for us as well.
> 
> Got an e-mail from my case officer this morning saying
> 
> "A limited number of visa places (determined by the government) are given for grant each financial year. We have now reached that level so cannot grant your visa until July 2015 at earliest."
> 
> So if you're waiting most likely no grants until July.
> 
> Cheers


That's interesting and thanks for sharing this. Let's hope the best and wait till the financial year end.✌


----------



## ramiz

Hi everyone,
I am new here. I applied my partner VISA online quite recently(in May). Im a bit stressed out seeing all the comments around here about online VISA applications getting longer to process than paper based ones.
Is there anyone here who have applied online?


----------



## Njs

John93 said:


> Hi Njs
> 
> Majority of the applicants received the visa within 6. Some even within 4 & 1/2 months.
> 
> I'm guessing you, asa, banda and mantha will get yours by next month once the new financial year starts or at the end of this month.
> 
> And also online applications and onshore applications takes a bit more time than the offshore applications.


Hi John,

Thank you very much for the info you shared.

I believe that applicants who applied OCT/NOV/DEC 2015 will come by latter part of June or after end 1st of July 2016. We were waiting so long and over 6 months. Another 2 weeks time I'll be completing 9 months and end of financial year. the whole process is like planting sweet potato ,waiting to grow,additional care, harvesting and wait until its perfectly cooked. 

Good day!


----------



## akbrocks

*akb*

Hey Guys,

My wife is planning to travel with me in July and we are also currently waiting for the spouse visa. She had visited VFS today and they had told her that she would get a tourist visa with a stay period decided by AHC in Colombo.

Can someone share some information on usually how long a stay period is when a tourist/visit visa is granted?

Thank You


----------



## mandy0228

Njs said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Thank you very much for the info you shared.
> 
> I believe that applicants who applied OCT/NOV/DEC 2015 will come by latter part of June or after end 1st of July 2016. We were waiting so long and over 6 months. Another 2 weeks time I'll be completing 9 months and end of financial year. the whole process is like planting sweet potato ,waiting to grow,additional care, harvesting and wait until its perfectly cooked.
> 
> Good day!


i had a look at posts from last yr and there weren't any grants in July. most were in oct.hope its not the case this year


----------



## John93

akbrocks said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My wife is planning to travel with me in July and we are also currently waiting for the spouse visa. She had visited VFS today and they had told her that she would get a tourist visa with a stay period decided by AHC in Colombo.
> 
> Can someone share some information on usually how long a stay period is when a tourist/visit visa is granted?
> 
> Thank You


Usually visitor visa is given for either 3/6/12 months. Once granted and when you are in Australia, you will be informed to leave Australia to receive the decision about you spouse visa. (As per my knowledge)

You should have applied it in Australia as an onshore visa if you were planning to travel to Australia. That way you could have stayed in Aussie with a bridging visa.


----------



## vinusha

ramiz said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new here. I applied my partner VISA online quite recently(in May). Im a bit stressed out seeing all the comments around here about online VISA applications getting longer to process than paper based ones.
> Is there anyone here who have applied online?


My husband applied almost year a go on 26/06/2015.He got medical after 05 months and still waiting for the out come. Don't worry each case is different that may not happen to you. Luck is also matters


----------



## ramiz

vinusha said:


> My husband applied almost year a go on 26/06/2015.He got medical after 05 months and still waiting for the out come. Don't worry each case is different that may not happen to you. Luck is also matters


Thank you for your support.. Hope your husband will get the VISA soon


----------



## Matha

Thank you Njs
Is it ok if i send mail to the DIBP email id given in the correspondence mail by the department? Coz CO didn't give any mail id..


----------



## Njs

Matha said:


> Thank you Njs
> Is it ok if i send mail to the DIBP email id given in the correspondence mail by the department? Coz CO didn't give any mail id..


Yes.Quote CO's Name and the position number.


----------



## vinusha

Hi All,

According to the Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection website partner visa is not subjects to a quota.
Please check the link given below;
Capping And Queuing

According to that;

Family Stream
Partner category visas:
*Partner (subclasses 309/100 and 820/801) visas cannot be capped.*
Prospective Marriage (fiancé) (subclass 300) visas might be subject to capping.
Child category visas:
Child (subclasses 101 and 802) visas, Dependent Child (subclass 445) visa, Orphan Relative (subclasses 117 and 837) visa and Adoption (subclass 102) visas cannot be capped.
Other Family category visas:
Aged Dependent Relative (subclasses 114 and 838) visas, Remaining Relative (subclasses 115 and 835) visas and Carer (subclasses 116 and 836) visas are subject to capping.
See: Other Family Visa Queue

Any comments?

Vinu


----------



## Mish

It is unofficially capped. If it was not then there would be alot more grants than what there is. If you look at the projected and actual number of grants per year you will see there is not alot of difference between them.


----------



## mandy0228

Mish said:


> It is unofficially capped. If it was not then there would be alot more grants than what there is. If you look at the projected and actual number of grants per year you will see there is not a
> lot of difference between them.


so can we have some hope after June 30th? and do you know if providing more evidence will fasten the procedure? i dnt kw why some people get 5 months and some people get 10 months


----------



## Mish

mandy0228 said:


> so can we have some hope after June 30th? and do you know if providing more evidence will fasten the procedure? i dnt kw why some people get 5 months and some people get 10 months


Unfortunately it is all the luck of the draw. The adding more evidence doesn't appear to make it faster but no harm is adding more.

We need to remember that not everyone who applied is on forums so they could be granting visas just that we don't know about it.


----------



## mandy0228

Mish said:


> Unfortunately it is all the luck of the draw. The adding more evidence doesn't appear to make it faster but no harm is adding more.
> We need to remember that not everyone who applied is on forums so they could be granting visas just that we don't know about it.


yea fair enough. thank you


----------



## Lorraine0101

*Hello*



buddhini86 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm trying to find someone who applied for spouse visa 309 from Sri Lanka so I can get an idea of the timeline for the process.


Good Luck..Have a Happy journey.


----------



## Lorraine0101

I subscribed and Its awesome . I think others too can make it soon


----------



## samv

Asa100 said:


> Ya.vfs sri lanka


hi Asa,

About to go through this journey soon. Reading peoples comments it seems 309 can take 6 months or more in some cases. In that case I am thinking of lodging a visitor visa as soon as I lodge the partner visa for my partner.

Is it difficult to get the visitor visa granted for 1year? I'd appreciate if you can share some information on how you managed to go ahead with it and what documents they asked for, so we can prepare.

Thanks and all the best
Sam


----------



## Asa100

samv said:


> hi Asa,
> 
> About to go through this journey soon. Reading peoples comments it seems 309 can take 6 months or more in some cases. In that case I am thinking of lodging a visitor visa as soon as I lodge the partner visa for my partner.
> 
> Is it difficult to get the visitor visa granted for 1year? I'd appreciate if you can share some information on how you managed to go ahead with it and what documents they asked for, so we can prepare.
> 
> Thanks and all the best
> Sam


I will send you a private message with all the details.please go through it.hope it will answer


----------



## Asa100

samv said:


> hi Asa,
> 
> About to go through this journey soon. Reading peoples comments it seems 309 can take 6 months or more in some cases. In that case I am thinking of lodging a visitor visa as soon as I lodge the partner visa for my partner.
> 
> Is it difficult to get the visitor visa granted for 1year? I'd appreciate if you can share some information on how you managed to go ahead with it and what documents they asked for, so we can prepare.
> 
> Thanks and all the best
> Sam


Certified copy of Birth certificate
Id english translation
Employer letter
Assets in sri lanka
Marriage certificate
A letter statement from you
If you have any aunt or relation who is not well you can mention dat they r with you and submit there medical reports saying that you have to return to take care of them.since they want to make sure that you return back to sri lanka.
Assets valuation
funds in banks.get a balance confirmation letter from a bank without submitting statements.
Partner visa receipt copy
Invitation letter from your partner
Credit card balance confirmation letter
Citizenship certificate of your partner
Details of relatives form
Epf card copy
Payslips
Passport size photo
Annual income summary of your partner
Bills of yours in aussy such as electricity bills.gas and vehicle registration copy.
Your passport copy.

And if you can create an online immi account and apply for a visitor visa.because officers who handle online applications in sri lanka is better than the people who handle the paper applications.if you need any help just ask. Once you finish your application and attach your documents and submit the application online you will get a biometric letter.you have to take that and go to vfs and give biometrics.also try always mention dat your waiting for your partner visa decision .my paper applications got rejected twice and 3rd time online application got approved.also try to ask for visitor visa for 3 months.i asked for 3 months then they gave me for 1 year.cheers


----------



## banda007

Here comes the start of another week...

Not expecting much to happen this week...


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> Here comes the start of another week...
> 
> Not expecting much to happen this week...


Counting our fingers week after week ....hmmmm


----------



## banda007

End of another week with no updates...


----------



## pata

Hi every one

The Department's global service standard for partner visa is 12 months from
the date a complete application is received. 

is this mean the department count 12 months after additional document submitted ?. or DOL ?

Thanks 
Pata


----------



## Asa100

Date of lodgement


----------



## Asa100

Brothers why is this app not working anymore.now about 4 days


----------



## Mish

Asa100 said:


> Brothers why is this app not working anymore.now about 4 days


Not sure but it makes it harder to access the forum for me.


----------



## John93

Mish said:


> Not sure but it makes it harder to access the forum for me.


Well the passwords were reset couple of days back as there was an information leak. Hope you have got the email to reset it


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> Brothers why is this app not working anymore.now about 4 days


Hi Gentlemen,Ladies,

How's it going? I hope Admins have rectified the security breach accordingly!l

Back to topic! Haven't seen any updates for past few weeks though! I assume something will happen during this week and next week! Also, I am completing 9 MONTHS on this Friday!

Didn't hear from Vinusha for awhile don't know what happen to her visa. Her DOL was 26/06/2015.

Good luck!


----------



## banda007

I'm hoping to see some action from the start of next week.


----------



## pata

ramiz said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am new here. I applied my partner VISA online quite recently(in May). Im a bit stressed out seeing all the comments around here about online VISA applications getting longer to process than paper based ones.
> Is there anyone here who have applied online?


Ramiz

I also applied in May. Did you get Medical and additional document request?.

Thanks
Pata


----------



## ramiz

pata said:


> Ramiz
> 
> I also applied in May. Did you get Medical and additional document request?.
> 
> Thanks
> Pata


Hi Pata,
I applied online. There were links with directions to medical checks and to attach additional documents in immiAccount. So I followed them.
I haven't been contacted by the High Commission yet.

Regards,
ramiz


----------



## pata

ramiz said:


> Hi Pata,
> I applied online. There were links with directions to medical checks and to attach additional documents in immiAccount. So I followed them.
> I haven't been contacted by the High Commission yet.
> 
> Regards,
> ramiz


Hi Ramiz

I applied paper application, this month AHC requested me to hand over medical and other documents. Is your online immiAccount mentioned your case officer allocated or not?.

Any way I know people who applied in Sep,Oct, Nov 2015 waiting for their visa. hopefully they will get by july

Thanks
Pata


----------



## ramiz

pata said:


> Hi Ramiz
> 
> I applied paper application, this month AHC requested me to hand over medical and other documents. Is your online immiAccount mentioned your case officer allocated or not?.
> 
> Any way I know people who applied in Sep,Oct, Nov 2015 waiting for their visa. hopefully they will get by july
> 
> Thanks
> Pata


Hi Pata,
No it does not indicate if a case officer is assigned or not. It just says "Assessment in progress".
So are you allocated a CO?

Thanks & Regards,
Ramiz


----------



## Bubu1980

*Hi all*

Hi i just crate a account here abd thx for everyones comments.
So my story is i being living australia for 9 yrs and finaly i got married to australiangirl. I got refused few of my visa and i was in da bve as last option. So i came to sri lanka and i lodge my partner vis online on may 25. And done my medicals and my police clearence. So my question is, is any one had a experience like me and how long will take to process my cass
Thx


----------



## John93

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi i just crate a account here abd thx for everyones comments.
> So my story is i being living australia for 9 yrs and finaly i got married to australiangirl. I got refused few of my visa and i was in da bve as last option. So i came to sri lanka and i lodge my partner vis online on may 25. And done my medicals and my police clearence. So my question is, is any one had a experience like me and how long will take to process my cass
> Thx


You mentioned your visa got refused. How many times did you apply and under which streams?

Why didn't you apply from Australia ? you could have gone to a bridging visa if you did so.(like BVE as you mentioned)

Well usual time period is 12 month for the spouse visa. Give or take it might work out within 6-7 months. Some have received even within 4 & 1/2 months while some have taken up to 9 - 12 months. Really depends on the case officers assigned.


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi john
I couldnt apply from australia coz i got refused few visa.my migration agent advice me its better to offshore and apply as same immi advice me. It becoz there is a possibility to refused my visa again.
So i got refused my tr coz i didnt meat the ielts requirements. Then i apply for mrt it also got refused. Then my migration agent apply for refuge visa coz he told me refugee visa take a whie to process and i can find some way to appy for pr. Then i got refused refugee and then I appeal to rrt it also got refused finaly i request to minist and i got marry my aussie girl. Its a true realtionship we got marry wth a big wedding wth all her and my family who living australia. So i already submit application from australia my agent did it. But it gona process in sri lanka. Just worring they gona drag my case coz of i got refused few visa


----------



## John93

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi john
> I couldnt apply from australia coz i got refused few visa.my migration agent advice me its better to offshore and apply as same immi advice me. It becoz there is a possibility to refused my visa again.
> So i got refused my tr coz i didnt meat the ielts requirements. Then i apply for mrt it also got refused. Then my migration agent apply for refuge visa coz he told me refugee visa take a whie to process and i can find some way to appy for pr. Then i got refused refugee and then I appeal to rrt it also got refused finaly i request to minist and i got marry my aussie girl. Its a true realtionship we got marry wth a big wedding wth all her and my family who living australia. So i already submit application from australia my agent did it. But it gona process in sri lanka. Just worring they gona drag my case coz of i got refused few visa


You previously mentioned you were in aussie for 9 years. Under which visa category ?

I believe as long as you have mentioned that your previous visas got refused and the relevant reasons in the application, there won't be a issue.

Anyways just contact MISH (Forum Moderator) He might be able to help you with your case as he has been in the forum for a longer time than us.


Mish said:


> Mish


----------



## Bubu1980

Thank you john i went australia as sutudent n studied for 4 yrs n work full time for 4 n half


----------



## Bubu1980

And can you plz let me how i contact wth mish plz
Thx


----------



## John93

Booboo1980 said:


> And can you plz let me how i contact wth mish plz
> Thx


Check page 80 of this thread. He has a post there.


----------



## Bubu1980

Thx john appreciate


----------



## Bubu1980

Mish said:


> Not sure but it makes it harder to access the forum for me.


Hi mish hw u i wana ask somthn frm. I got refused few visa whn i was australia. So finally i got married to a aussie girl. My question is is it take long to process my visa. I apply my visa offshore n wating sri lanka now
Regards


----------



## Mish

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi mish hw u i wana ask somthn frm. I got refused few visa whn i was australia. So finally i got married to a aussie girl. My question is is it take long to process my visa. I apply my visa offshore n wating sri lanka now
> Regards


Usually anything up to 12 months. With a refused visa whilst in Australia, depending on how long you have been together will depend on in the case needs to be looked at more closely. Those things can add extra time too.

We had one forum member have an onshore rejection and then went offshore to apply and then ended up waiting 16 months and they looked more closely at the application.


----------



## Johannie

Hi Everyone, 

I have just learned of these forums through a work colleague. My partner and I applied for the PMV in January. He is based in Sri Lanka and I am based in Melbourne Australia. We met at the beginning of 2015 while I was in Sri Lanka for 6 months. It is great to know that there are other people in the same shoes as us. Wish you all the best with your applications.

------------------------------
Application Submitted on 10JAN2016
Bio-metrics and Medical Submitted on 08FEB2016
Additional Documents Submitted on 01MAR2016


----------



## Asa100

Start of the new financial year.hope the waiting room guys would get the grants soon.


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> Start of the new financial year.hope the waiting room guys would get the grants soon.


I hope so! 9 MONTHS completed today! Hope to hear the good news soon!


----------



## banda007

New financial year... Here we go...


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi every one
Hope every one will hear gud news soon. So i heard frm my migration agent today I applied on 25 th may and done my biometrics and my medicals after two weeks i applied so and they assigned a CO for my case and aking further evidence. So ny one have a idea now how long it will take
Regads


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi every one
I heard again frm my agent asking communications in between me n my wife n letters from my parents n her parents hope after financiyyear they boostithere process. I applied on 25 may
Regards


----------



## John93

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi every one
> I heard again frm my agent asking communications in between me n my wife n letters from my parents n her parents hope after financiyyear they boostithere process. I applied on 25 may
> Regards


Grants are given according to the DOL. Only in certain occasions the grants are given before the given time period (If your wife is pregnant or have a child)

Otherwise still 12 months periods apply for all applicants.

Once your application had progressed from the case officer to the senior officer, its on their hands to give the decision.


----------



## Bubu1980

Thx john i just let know in here i know its not gona process quickly but fingers crossed


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi everyone
Is any one hear gud news


----------



## Njs

Hi Guys,

Any updates?


----------



## banda007

Nothing to report


----------



## Asa100

*hi guys*

SILENCE is the sweetest word that has come out so far.lets wait and see if there are going to be sounds of grants from the aus immigration soon.lol


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> SILENCE is the sweetest word that has come out so far.lets wait and see if there are going to be sounds of grants from the aus immigration soon.lol


Hi Asa,

I hope good news somewhere around the corner. It has to come . This is irritating ! Do you have any friends go their visas ??

Thank you!


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi guys
Didnt hear frm nyone yet


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> Hi Asa,
> 
> I hope good news somewhere around the corner. It has to come . This is irritating ! Do you have any friends go their visas ??
> 
> Thank you!


No bro.no updates yet


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> No bro.no updates yet


 Oh I see.  . I don't know when are they planning to issue visa grants. We all over 7 months don't we ? I have 2 months more to complete 12 months.

Asa, please correct me if I am wrong,AHC has to grant the VISA before the expiry date on Medical or PCC either of them right?

Thanks!


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> Oh I see.  . I don't know when are they planning to issue visa grants. We all over 7 months don't we ? I have 2 months more to complete 12 months.
> 
> Asa, please correct me if I am wrong,AHC has to grant the VISA before the expiry date on Medical or PCC either of them right?
> 
> Thanks!


As I know, there is no legal requirement for them to complete it before your medical or PC expiry.

The Annoying thing is, they will ask you resubmit all the expired documents before granting your visa.


----------



## Asa100

*hi*



Njs said:


> Oh I see.  . I don't know when are they planning to issue visa grants. We all over 7 months don't we ? I have 2 months more to complete 12 months.
> 
> Asa, please correct me if I am wrong,AHC has to grant the VISA before the expiry date on Medical or PCC either of them right?
> 
> Thanks!


Hopefully.truth is they normally grant before the completion of the 12 months for paper applications. That is the normal way of srilankan aus immigration. But looking at the other countries some applications has being dragged for more than 18 months for approval.all on the luck bro.hope and pray eveything will work out right for all of us.


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> As I know, there is no legal requirement for them to complete it before your medical or PC expiry.
> 
> The Annoying thing is, they will ask you resubmit all the expired documents before granting your visa.


I know right? Let's hope for the best.


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> Hopefully.truth is they normally grant before the completion of the 12 months for paper applications. That is the normal way of srilankan aus immigration. But looking at the other countries some applications has being dragged for more than 18 months for approval.all on the luck bro.hope and pray eveything will work out right for all of us.


I sincerely believe that visas will come by this month.If they requested medical without any additional information i.e relationship ongoing evidence or any missing document then 8-9 months time frame is pretty decent enough to make the decision.

Like Banda says '' another uneventful week '' Anyways fingers crossed! Let's hope for the best folks!

Have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Asa100

Njs said:


> I sincerely believe that visas will come by this month.If they requested medical without any additional information i.e relationship ongoing evidence or any missing document then 8-9 months time frame is pretty decent enough to make the decision.
> 
> Like Banda says '' another uneventful week '' Anyways fingers crossed! Let's hope for the best folks!
> 
> Have an awesome weekend!


Here we go again


----------



## Njs

Asa100 said:


> Here we go again


Hi Everyone,

How's it going ? Whats new and any recent updates ?

Have a good week!


----------



## J.D

Hi I'm new to this blog but I have been going through most of the posts. I to applied for a PMV and awaiting the outcome. From what I read every case differs according to information provided. I hope we all receive good news soon as the wait is frustrating.

DOL 10 Feb 2016
Medical requested on 10 Feb
Further info given on 17 Mar
Initial assessment notice 15 June


----------



## Njs

J.D said:


> Hi I'm new to this blog but I have been going through most of the posts. I to applied for a PMV and awaiting the outcome. From what I read every case differs according to information provided. I hope we all receive good news soon as the wait is frustrating.
> 
> DOL 10 Feb 2016
> Medical requested on 10 Feb
> Further info given on 17 Mar
> Initial assessment notice 15 June


Good luck with your application and your DOL was on 10 February 2016 and AHC requested medical on the same day? Its a pretty strange thing cause it takes 24-48 hours to acknowledge any application from AHC. Did you apply online??

Thank you!


----------



## banda007

Now there is a there is a large group applicants waiting after completing their Initial assessments.
It looks like no one is getting through to the next stage... 
Hopefully they have already completed assessing the files and waiting to grant visas as soon as they become available.


----------



## John93

banda007 said:


> Now there is a there is a large group applicants waiting after completing their Initial assessments.
> It looks like no one is getting through to the next stage...
> Hopefully they have already completed assessing the files and waiting to grant visas as soon as they become available.


I haven't seen any grants for this month in any of the thread or posts except from London. There was only one post stating he got the grant on 06th.

Some say the delay may be due to the election. Its really frustrating not knowing when they will grant the visas again


----------



## J.D

Hi I thought it was strange too but by evening I had a request for medical..


----------



## J.D

Njs said:


> Good luck with your application and your DOL was on 10 February 2016 and AHC requested medical on the same day? Its a pretty strange thing cause it takes 24-48 hours to acknowledge any application from AHC. Did you apply online??
> 
> Thank you!


Hi I thought it was strange too but by evening I had a request for my medical.. My application was paper based.


----------



## pata

J.D said:


> Hi I'm new to this blog but I have been going through most of the posts. I to applied for a PMV and awaiting the outcome. From what I read every case differs according to information provided. I hope we all receive good news soon as the wait is frustrating.
> 
> DOL 10 Feb 2016
> Medical requested on 10 Feb
> Further info given on 17 Mar
> Initial assessment notice 15 June


Hi J D

its really surprise for me. Normaly when we apply that day evening only AHC receive our application and next day only they arrange the CO , but your case same day they requested Medical. 
Did they request only medical or additional document also on the same day?.

Thanks
Pata


----------



## J.D

pata said:


> Hi J D
> 
> its really surprise for me. Normaly when we apply that day evening only AHC receive our application and next day only they arrange the CO , but your case same day they requested Medical.
> Did they request only medical or additional document also on the same day?.
> 
> Thanks
> Pata


Hi Pata

Actually when I inquired one lot of applications go mid day to the AHC from the VFS office so by 3.00pm I received an e mail request only for medical. By reading other forums and the last auto generated e mail I received they 1st assign you a processing officer. The processing officer is the one who gathers all the missing documents or further information required in order to expedite the process , I think it is then that you are assigned a case officer when it goes to the next stage.

Regards 
J.D


----------



## pata

J.D said:


> Hi Pata
> 
> Actually when I inquired one lot of applications go mid day to the AHC from the VFS office so by 3.00pm I received an e mail request only for medical. By reading other forums and the last auto generated e mail I received they 1st assign you a processing officer. The processing officer is the one who gathers all the missing documents or further information required in order to expedite the process , I think it is then that you are assigned a case officer when it goes to the next stage.
> 
> Regards
> J.D


Hi J D

I got it . Anyway its not a matter , Hope and pray for all . there are some applicant waiting for more than 8 months . hope they will get by this month.

Good Luck

Thanks
Pata


----------



## Njs

pata said:


> Hi J D
> 
> I got it . Anyway its not a matter , Hope and pray for all . there are some applicant waiting for more than 8 months . hope they will get by this month.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Thanks
> Pata


Hi Pata,

Yeah that's right. I don't know what's going on Atm. I am entering into 10 months in another 2 weeks time.

Thank you!


----------



## John93

Seems the grants are pretty slow.

There is one more person from london who got the partner visa yesterday.

And another applied from berlin who got PMV today 

No news for Sri lanka or india


----------



## Asa100

*i dont know why*

Guys i sent an email to immigration asking for an update and this was their reply.i dont know when they are really going to grant.

Thank you for your e-mail enquiry.

An initial assessment on your application has now been completed and it has
progressed to the next stage. Applications are assessed in the order of the
date of lodgement and in accordance with any relevant Ministerial
Directions. The global service standard for Partner visas is 12 months.
Service standards are measured from the date we receive a complete
application to the date of the final decision. We aim to process 75 per
cent of complete Family Stream visa applications within this timeframe
however individual processing times will vary depending on a range of
factors. Service standards are aspirational and are not a guarantee that
your application will be processed within this time frame.

Once your application has reached the top of the queue and there is
sufficient information for a decision to be made, a case officer will
proceed with a final assessment of the application. A case officer may
contact you at that time to verify that your relationship is ongoing.

Please note a decision on a Partner visa application that has been lodged
outside Australia can only be made when the applicant is outside Australia.
If you are in Australia when the application is ready to be finalised, you
will be asked to advise us of when you leave Australia for the application
to be finalised.

Hope and pray this would happen soon.


----------



## John93

Hi,

Quick question.

Do I have to inform AHC if I am to resign from my current job ? (Form 1022) 

Note : I won't be applying for any other jobs afterwards.


----------



## John93

Seems like there are no updates for this week either


----------



## pata

John93 said:


> Seems like there are no updates for this week either


Hi John

Its really annoying. AHC is keeping silent . Even other countries also no news ,only onshore people getting.

Hope and pray

Thanks
Pata


----------



## Mathu

Hi everyone 
It's Matha... Something went wrong with my account.
A good news. AHC started granting 309 visa..
One of my friend's sister got her visa 3 days ago 
after 23 months. Can't beleive why AHC took that long. May be the sponsor was not a citizen.. 
Anyway we have got a new financial year with a good news.
Hope we'll get our grants soon..😀😀😀😀


----------



## John93

Mathu said:


> Hi everyone
> It's Matha... Something went wrong with my account.
> A good news. AHC started granting 309 visa..
> One of my friend's sister got her visa 3 days ago
> after 23 months. Can't beleive why AHC took that long. May be the sponsor was not a citizen..
> Anyway we have got a new financial year with a good news.
> Hope we'll get our grants soon..&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


Finally some good news for sri lankan applicants ! . I read somewhere when COs misplace the documents or due to system error there is a possibility of getting delays.


----------



## Njs

Mathu said:


> Hi everyone
> It's Matha... Something went wrong with my account.
> A good news. AHC started granting 309 visa..
> One of my friend's sister got her visa 3 days ago
> after 23 months. Can't beleive why AHC took that long. May be the sponsor was not a citizen..
> Anyway we have got a new financial year with a good news.
> Hope we'll get our grants soon..&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


Hi Matha,

Good to see you ! 23 months means almost 2 years! Definitely case was complicated i guess. Otherwise it wont take 2 years. I am glad that they started grants. Lets wait and watch.

Thank you!


----------



## pata

Mathu said:


> Hi everyone
> It's Matha... Something went wrong with my account.
> A good news. AHC started granting 309 visa..
> One of my friend's sister got her visa 3 days ago
> after 23 months. Can't beleive why AHC took that long. May be the sponsor was not a citizen..
> Anyway we have got a new financial year with a good news.
> Hope we'll get our grants soon..&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


Hi Mathu

Good to hear some one got visa. 
As i know some who get refugee PR when they sponsor the immigration will wait until they get citizen. Maybe that is the reason.

Pata


----------



## John93

So as usual no updates ?


----------



## pata

Hi Guys

No updates from anyone . even other forum also no news. Looks like AHC people in leisure . 

Pata


----------



## Asa100

*hi*



pata said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> No updates from anyone . even other forum also no news. Looks like AHC people in leisure .
> 
> Pata


As far as I got to know there are loads of files in the queue and they are waiting for instructions from the ministerial in order to grant. looking at that fact we cant complain.


----------



## John93

Asa100 said:


> As far as I got to know there are loads of files in the queue and they are waiting for instructions from the ministerial in order to grant. looking at that fact we cant complain.


Hopefully they will soon !

Saw this on another thread. Not sure about the validity.



> Update from the russian forum and google docs. A user posted that the case officer told them that they are processing all of the applications from 12 or more months ago by the end of this month, only a few of those left and they've granted two already in the last couple of days. I am guessing they'll get all of them done in the next 2 weeks and it'll be onto the applications lodged around nov-jan


So all we can do is hope and pray that they will start granting visa soon !


----------



## Njs

Hi All,

Hope you guys had a good long weekend!

Asa , maybe you are right, files are waiting in the ques. If you see back on this thread 33-34-35 there are bunch of people got their visas within 9-10 months in 2015, some are 11 months. Last year also there was a delay and October 2015 there were partner visa grants at a stretch.

It depends on case to case some received '' Initial assessment completed and progressed to the next level '' last year applicants received '' Initial assessment completed and queued for senior officer in order make the decision'' . Either way it has queued for the final decision.

This is the process stages they mentioned in their web;

What happens after a Partner visa application is lodged?

• Stage 1 - Registration of application

After an application is lodged, it is registered in our systems. The applicant will receive a confirmation of the registration of their application and willbe advised of their case file number and the estimated timeframe for processing.

• Stage 2 - Assessment

The application is assigned to a case officer and an initial assessment of the application is undertaken.

If the information provided with the application is incomplete, the applicant will be requested to provide the information within a specified timeframe. Failure to reply within the specified timeframe may result in an adverse decision being taken on the application.

The time taken to assess an application can vary depending on factors such as the complexity of the case, medical issues that need to be resolved, the requirement for an interview and/or the need for 3rd party checks.

If an interview is required, the applicant will be contacted by the case officer to make arrangements for an appointment at the Australian High Commission, Colombo.

• Stage 3 - Decision

Once there is sufficient information for a decision to be made, the case officer will proceed with a final assessment of the application. The decision maker will contact the applicant to determine whether the relationship is ongoing.

A decision to grant a Partner Visa application that has been lodged outside of Australia can only be made when the applicant is outside Australia. If an applicant is in Australia when the application is ready for finalisation, they will be asked to provide details of when they plan to leave Australia.

Reference : Family Migration

Lets hope for the best!


----------



## pata

Njs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you guys had a good long weekend!
> 
> Asa , maybe you are right, files are waiting in the ques. If you see back on this thread 33-34-35 there are bunch people got their visas 9-10 months in 2015, some are 11 months. Last year also there was a delay and October 2015 there were partner visa grants at a stretch.
> 
> It depends on case to case some received '' Initial assessment completed and progressed to the next level '' last year applicants received '' Initial assessment completed and queued for senior officer in order make the decision'' . Either way it has queued for the final decision.
> 
> This is the process stages they mentioned in their web;
> 
> What happens after a Partner visa application is lodged?
> 
> • Stage 1 - Registration of application
> 
> After an application is lodged, it is registered in our systems. The applicant will receive a confirmation of the registration of their application and willbe advised of their case file number and the estimated timeframe for processing.
> 
> • Stage 2 - Assessment
> 
> The application is assigned to a case officer and an initial assessment of the application is undertaken.
> 
> If the information provided with the application is incomplete, the applicant will be requested to provide the information within a specified timeframe. Failure to reply within the specified timeframe may result in an adverse decision being taken on the application.
> 
> The time taken to assess an application can vary depending on factors such as the complexity of the case, medical issues that need to be resolved, the requirement for an interview and/or the need for 3rd party checks.
> 
> If an interview is required, the applicant will be contacted by the case officer to make arrangements for an appointment at the Australian High Commission, Colombo.
> 
> • Stage 3 - Decision
> 
> Once there is sufficient information for a decision to be made, the case officer will proceed with a final assessment of the application. The decision maker will contact the applicant to determine whether the relationship is ongoing.
> 
> A decision to grant a Partner Visa application that has been lodged outside of Australia can only be made when the applicant is outside Australia. If an applicant is in Australia when the application is ready for finalisation, they will be asked to provide details of when they plan to leave Australia.
> 
> Reference : Family Migration
> 
> Lets hope for the best!


Hi Njs

your information is very helpful to us. Thanks a lot and pray for all

Thanks
Pata


----------



## banda007

It is not just us in Sri Lanka. There are many people who have applied from South Asian countries that are waiting for more than 10 months.
There are few Indians who have received their visa this month but they have applied almost a year ago.


----------



## banda007

banda007 said:


> It is not just us in Sri Lanka. There are many people who have applied from South Asian countries that are waiting for more than 10 months.
> There are few Indians who have received their visa this month but they have applied almost a year ago.


From an Indian VISA Forum - posted 16 May 2016 - 08:29 PM

2015 APPLICATIONS -

JANUARY

Sumita - 1st Jan 2015 (VISA GRANT - 28-Oct-2015)
Indian1206 - 1st Jan 2015 (VISA GRANT - 16-12-2015, Co - Abha)
Siddharth - January 9th 2015 (VISA GRANT - 14-01-16, Co - Wilma William)
Newly married - January 22nd 2015 (28-oct-2015 - VISA GRANT)
AkiPtl - 23 Jan 2015 (VISA Grant 18-12-15, CO - Abha)
Hurryharry - 25 Jan 2015 (Visa Grant - Feb. 3, 2015, Co - Neha Kak)
Immortal - 26 Jan 2015 (VISA GRANT- 28-OCT-2015)
Gurjeetsandhu87 - January 30th, 2015 (Visa Grant on 22nd Feb, 2016. Applicant had an interview at home here in India followed by a personal visit from immigration officers on 11th Feb)

FEB

Vicprab11 - 2 Feb 2015 (VISA Grant - 20 Jan 2016)
Yalini - Feb 4th 2015 (Had call to Sponsor by dept on 2nd Feb,VISA Granted 16-March-2016)
Cha86 - 2nd Feb 2015 (VISA GRANT 19th Jan 2016)
Preetgill - Feb 6th 2015 (VISA Grant: 14-12-2015, CO: SWATI)
Galette-syd - Feb 12th 2015 (VISA Grant: 30th DEC 2015, Co: Swati)
Maria - Feb 14th, 2015 (Visa Grant : 12th feb,2016, Applicant was asked to leave Oz followed by an interview to sponsor on 2nd Feb .Visa granted on the same day as applicant left oz)
RCS -22 Feb 2014 (Co - Abha, Visa Grant - 2nd Feb 2015)
Ben2015 - 26 Feb. 2015 (visa Grant - 9-Jan-2016)
Waiting4eva - 26th Feb 2015 (VISA GRANT - 17/18 Dec-2015)

MARCH

Jignesh - March 4, 2015. (Contacted by CO & asked to submit form 80 on 6th Feb, submitted on 9th Feb 2016, Co - Margaret VISA GRANTED 13-MAY-2016)
March09 - March 9, 2015 (Visa Grant: Feb 6, 2016)
Beuelah- March 9th 2015 (VISA GRANT - 30-oct-2015)
SeraphinKer90 - March 11, 2015 (VISA GRANT - 11th Feb, 2016, sponsor had an interview call from CO)
March15 - 12 March 2015 (VISA Grant - 9th Jan, 2016)
Jassi - 16 March 2015 (Subclass 300, VISA Grant- 9th Jan, 2016)
s3_rahulg - 20 March 2015 (Co: Atul Bakshi, VISA Grant - 14-01-2016)
Ind23 - 23rd March 2015 (Visa Grant on 16th Feb, 2016)
Mattu - 25th March 2015 (Visa Grant on 16th Feb, 2016, Co-Abha)
Teddy (Gone2016) - 29 March 2015 (Visa Grant on 23rd Feb., 2016, Visa granted in couple of hours followed by an interview call from Co)

APRIL

March2015 - 5th April, 2015. (Visa Grant on 24th Feb, 2016. Interview taken by CO)
RGMEL - 6th April 2015 (VISA Grant - 14-01-2016)
Ambarishnanda - 8th April 2015 (VISA Grant - 18-01-16, CO- Abha)
Indsosr - 8th April 2015 (Paper application,visa grant on 29th Feb. CO was Harpret.)
Parmjitsingh89 - 10th April 2015 (VISA Grant 11-01-16, CO - Michael, Paper Application)
Raja81- April 18, 2015 - (VISA GRANT 16-05-15)
SKG - 10th April 2015 (Paper application, VFS Kolkata, Telephonic interview is done by CO, Applicant is asked to leave Aus as applicant is in Aus on tourist visa, Co - Harpreet, applicant had booked ticket and informed to immi dept ,VISA Granted on 1-MARCH-2016)
Asha2020 - 12th April 2015 (VISA GRANT - 19th Jan 2016)
Sraditya - April 18, 2015 (Medical submitted on 1st Feb, 2016 in ref to additional document require by immi dept VISA GRANTED - 21-MARCH-2016)
Ranjeet - April 18, 2015(VISA GRANT -3rd March 2016)
PDN - 24 April 2015 (VISA GRANT - 19th Jan 2016)
CK1 - April 25th 2015 (Contact for PCC: 28th Jan 2015,)PCC submitted 1st Feb 2015 VISA GRANTED -16-MARCH-2016

MAY

tsoni3 - 12th May 2015 (In Aus on tourist visa, tourist visa extended till Mid March VISA Granted 16-MARCH-2016)
Rgalea - 14th May 2015 (Asked to submit PCC , CO -Harpreet, VISA Granted on 12th-MARCH-2016)

JUNE

Preeti Yadav -DOL 4th JUNE 2015 (Paper application ,PCC & Medicals submitted ,VISA GRANTED ON 23-APRIL-2016).
Kiran86uma - 7th June 2015 (VISA GRANT - 21st Jan 2016)
Sandhar -12th June, 2015 (VISA GRANTED ON 20-APRIL -2016)
June15 : 13th June 2015 (VISA GRANTED 9th March 2016)
unoimgr8st:14th June 2015(Online, Medicals on 23rd June) Visa Granted: 7th April 2016
Musk - June 16, 2015( VISA GRANTED ON 18th April )
Flyawaywithmexxx - 25th June, 2015 (Medical & PCC Submitted ,VISA GRANTED -21-March-2016)
Srikris99 - 26th June 2015. - (VISA GRANTED -14-April-2016)

JULY

Gbulusu - July 6, 2015(PCC & Medicals done with application VISA GRANTED -14-MAY-2016).
Babbu - July 22 ,2015( VISA GRANTED ON 13-MAY-2016)

AUGUST

Man86 - 21st August, 2015 (Medical & PCC done with application ,VISA GRANTED ON 25-APRIL-2016)

SEPTEMBER

Nooni34 - Sept 14, 2015 (VISA Granted 14th-March-2016)
Valino - Sept 27, 2015 (VISA GRANTED 15-MAY-2016)

NOVEMBER

Niel07 - DOL; 16 Nov' 2015 (Medical & PCC done with application ,VISA GRANTED ON 2-MAY-2016)


----------



## LizBee

If you look at the "Australia Timelines" section on the right hand side of this page you will be able to search other people who applied from your country and see how long it took them. Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## Njs

I think India post takes more time to process SB300 /SB309. Some are 12- 15 months. Percentage stand point applicant numbers are high comparing to Sri Lanka. I am completing 10 months in 1st of Aug 2016.

Pray and hope visa will come soon!


----------



## Njs

pata said:


> Hi Njs
> 
> your information is very helpful to us. Thanks a lot and pray for all
> 
> Thanks
> Pata


Hi Pata,

No problem at all! Knowledge sharing 

Cheers!


----------



## pata

Njs said:


> Hi Pata,
> 
> No problem at all! Knowledge sharing
> 
> Cheers!


Hi

Its look like no one granted in july. Other forum also same,no updates.

Pray for all.
Pata


----------



## John93

pata said:


> Hi
> 
> Its look like no one granted in july. Other forum also same,no updates.
> 
> Pray for all.
> Pata


People from other countries have received grants btw


----------



## John93

Another week begins. Fingers crossed !


----------



## Njs

Hi Folks,

Last week of the month! Completing 10 months next Monday! Waiting game is irritating for me now. Far out!


Have a blessed week!


----------



## banda007

When I first lodged the application, I thought it would be easily over within 8 months.

Now even 10 months look good seeing how everything has come to a halt.


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> When I first lodged the application, I thought it would be easily over within 8 months.
> 
> Now even 10 months look good seeing how everything has come to a halt.


Hi Banda,

Whats going on mate? Did u receive your initial assessment completed letter ? Didnt you call or email AHC to find out about the status of your application? You completed 8 months right?

Cheers!


----------



## Njs

Hi Asa,

How's it going? Any updates on this delay? do u have any clue whats going on? 


Thank you!


----------



## John93

Njs said:


> Hi Asa,
> 
> How's it going? Any updates on this delay? do u have any clue whats going on?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi

it seems they are in the process of granting visa to those who applied last year. (same period as you guys are or before) [820 visa]

almost 2-3 ppl received an automated email stating if there are any additional documents please submit. and also that their applications have moved to the queue.


----------



## Njs

Hi Everyone,
Hope everyone is doing great! I have created a timeline with possible info available. This is just to get an idea. Hope it helps.

*Applicant timeline 2015/2016*

2015

1.	Vinusha - DOL 26/06/2015 - Offline
2.	Njs - DOL 01/10/2015 - In process
3.	Asa100 - DOL 05/11/2015 - In Process
4.	Deen81 -DOL 17/11/2015 - In Process
5.	Banda007 - DOL 24/11/2015 - In Process


2016

6.	Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
7.	Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
8.	Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
9.	John93 - DOL 19/04/2016 - In Process
10.	PATA -DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process

Thank you!


----------



## pata

Njs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Hope everyone is doing great! I have created a timeline with possible info available. This is just to get an idea. Hope it helps.
> 
> *Applicant timeline 2015/2016*
> 
> 2015
> 1.	Vinusha - DOL 26/06/2015 - Offline
> 2.	Njs - DOL 01/10/2015 - In process
> 3.	Asa100 - DOL 05/11/2015 - In Process
> 4.	Deen81 -DOL 17/11/2015 - In Process
> 5.	Banda007 - DOL 24/11/2015 - In Process
> 
> 
> 2016
> 
> 6.	Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
> 7.	Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
> 8.	Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
> 9.	John93 - DOL 19/04/2016 - In Process
> 10.	PATA -DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Njs

Johannie ,Ramiz,JD,booboo they also waiting for visa. But no news from them

Thanks
Pata


----------



## John93

Njs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Hope everyone is doing great! I have created a timeline with possible info available. This is just to get an idea. Hope it helps.
> 
> *Applicant timeline 2015/2016*
> 
> 2015
> 
> 1.	Vinusha - DOL 26/06/2015 - Offline
> 2.	Njs - DOL 01/10/2015 - In process
> 3.	Asa100 - DOL 05/11/2015 - In Process
> 4.	Deen81 -DOL 17/11/2015 - In Process
> 5.	Banda007 - DOL 24/11/2015 - In Process
> 
> 
> 2016
> 
> 6.	Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
> 7.	Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
> 8.	Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
> 9.	John93 - DOL 19/04/2016 - In Process
> 10.	PATA -DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Njs

My DOL should be 18/03/2016


----------



## John93

*Updated timelines are as below*

*2015*

1.	Vinusha - DOL 26/06/2015 - Offline
2.	Njs - DOL 01/10/2015 - In process
3.	Asa100 - DOL 05/11/2015 - In Process
4.	Deen81 -DOL 12 or 17/11/2015 - In Process
5.	Banda007 - DOL 24/11/2015 - In Process

*2016*

6.	Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
7. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
8. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
9.	Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
10.	Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
11.	John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
12.	PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
13. Booboo1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
14. ramiz - DOL 05/2016 - In Process (Exact date unknown)


----------



## Njs

John93 said:


> *Updated timelines are as below*
> 
> *2015*
> 
> 1.	Vinusha - DOL 26/06/2015 - Offline
> 2.	Njs - DOL 01/10/2015 - In process
> 3.	Asa100 - DOL 05/11/2015 - In Process
> 4.	Deen81 -DOL 12 or 17/11/2015 - In Process
> 5.	Banda007 - DOL 24/11/2015 - In Process
> 
> *2016*
> 
> 6.	Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
> 7. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
> 8. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
> 9.	Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
> 10.	Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
> 11.	John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
> 12.	PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process
> 13. Booboo1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
> 14. ramiz - DOL 05/2016 - In Process (Exact date unknown)


Hi John,

Thank you for the amended and updated version. Appreciate it mate.

Thank you!


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Thank you for the amended and updated version. Appreciate it mate.
> 
> Thank you!


Good work guys


----------



## banda007

Let's hope they will finish processing applications older than 12 months by the end of this week and get to our stuff soon.


----------



## vinusha

Hi All,

My husband's visa is still processing. Didn't hear from them yet.

Vinu


----------



## pata

vinusha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband's visa is still processing. Didn't hear from them yet.
> 
> Vinu


Hi Vinusha

Sorry , but did you contact AHC ? because its more than 12 months .May I know how long your relationship with your husband?.

Hope you will get soon ...

Good luck

Pata


----------



## John93

vinusha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband's visa is still processing. Didn't hear from them yet.
> 
> Vinu


Hi

You should contact the AHC and let them know that the granting period has exceeded 12 months. Let us know what the reply is.

thanks


----------



## John93

banda007 said:


> Let's hope they will finish processing applications older than 12 months by the end of this week and get to our stuff soon.


By the looks of it i feel like at the moment they are granting the visas for low risk counties


----------



## Njs

Dear Fellow Applicants,

Hope everyone is doing great. End of another unexceptional month.Seriously what the heck is going on? what is this delay?. It's really unfair for people who completed 8-9-10 months. Seems to be this final queue is not moving at all. Probably giving priority for other visa categories except Family stream. 

Its really inconvenient people who are employed, in my present (JKH) workplace , resignation notice has to be 3 months prior.

Let's hope and pray Visas will come soon! 

God bless you all and have an awesome weekend!!


----------



## Njs

Lets hope for the best! Hows Asa doing btw ?


----------



## Njs

Hi Folks,

My VISA has been granted!! Good luck everyone and I hope n pray everyone get their visas soon!

*DOL : 01/10/2015

Medical Request : 01/04/2016

Initial assessment completed : 15/06/2016

Granted : 29/07/2016*

Good luck and God bless you !!!!


----------



## John93

Njs said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My VISA has been granted!! Good luck everyone and I hope n pray everyone get their visas soon!
> 
> *DOL : 01/10/2015
> 
> Medical Request : 01/04/2016
> 
> Initial assessment completed : 15/06/2016
> 
> Granted : 29/07/2016*
> 
> Good luck and God bless you !!!!


Congratulations Njs !!!  Wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## pata

Njs said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My VISA has been granted!! Good luck everyone and I hope n pray everyone get their visas soon!
> 
> *DOL : 01/10/2015
> 
> Medical Request : 01/04/2016
> 
> Initial assessment completed : 15/06/2016
> 
> Granted : 29/07/2016*
> 
> Good luck and God bless you !!!!


Hi Njs

Good news . Wow congratulations njs

Thanks 
Pata


----------



## J.D

Njs said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My VISA has been granted!! Good luck everyone and I hope n pray everyone get their visas soon!
> 
> *DOL : 01/10/2015
> 
> Medical Request : 01/04/2016
> 
> Initial assessment completed : 15/06/2016
> 
> Granted : 29/07/2016*
> 
> Good luck and God bless you !!!!


Congratulations to you. Hopefully by the end of August there would be good news for each and every one of us.

J.D


----------



## Asa100

*Granted*

Hey njs.congratulations.hope you will get to australia soon.

my visa was GRANTED on 29th of July. So happy now.hope everyone will get their visas soon.it on the run now guys.keep in touch eventhough you get the visas.banda ur visa also should come soon.
Coming week would be a good week for all of you guys.keep in touch guys.

Date of Lodgement :05 november 2015

Medical requested : 08th February 2016

Initial assestment completed : 11th April 2016

VISA GRANTED : 29TH JULY 2016.


----------



## John93

Asa100 said:


> Hey njs.congratulations.hope you will get to australia soon.
> 
> my visa was GRANTED on 29th of July. So happy now.hope everyone will get their visas soon.it on the run now guys.keep in touch eventhough you get the visas.banda ur visa also should come soon.
> Coming week would be a good week for all of you guys.keep in touch guys.
> 
> Date of Lodgement :05 november 2015
> 
> Medical requested : 08th February 2016
> 
> Initial assestment completed : 11th April 2016
> 
> VISA GRANTED : 29TH JULY 2016.


Hahaha congratulations Asa ! Good news keep coming all the way ! Best of luck for your future in Aussi


----------



## pata

Hi Banda and Deen 

We are expecting your good news. Pls don't forget to update

Thanks
Pata


----------



## ramiz

*Congratulations guys*



Asa100 said:


> Hey njs.congratulations.hope you will get to australia soon.
> 
> my visa was GRANTED on 29th of July. So happy now.hope everyone will get their visas soon.it on the run now guys.keep in touch eventhough you get the visas.banda ur visa also should come soon.
> Coming week would be a good week for all of you guys.keep in touch guys.
> 
> Date of Lodgement :05 november 2015
> 
> Medical requested : 08th February 2016
> 
> Initial assestment completed : 11th April 2016
> 
> VISA GRANTED : 29TH JULY 2016.


This is amazing news. Congratulations Njs and Asa.


----------



## mandy0228

Asa100 said:


> Hey njs.congratulations.hope you will get to australia soon.
> 
> my visa was GRANTED on 29th of July. So happy now.hope everyone will get their visas soon.it on the run now guys.keep in touch eventhough you get the visas.banda ur visa also should come soon.
> Coming week would be a good week for all of you guys.keep in touch guys.
> 
> Date of Lodgement :05 november 2015
> 
> Medical requested : 08th February 2016
> 
> Initial assestment completed : 11th April 2016
> 
> VISA GRANTED : 29TH JULY 2016.


hey asa

congratulations on receiving your visa. did you have to face an interview before the grant? also was is just an email you received or did they ring you ? within how many days do you have to leave? by the way happy for you mate


----------



## Njs

Hi All, 

Thank you very much indeed for lovely compliments. ! 


Best of Luck !!!!


----------



## castielhouse

*Sri Lankan New Member*

Hello friends..,

I am a new member to this site and I am currently living in Qatar. Today I just met an immigration officer and he said I am eligible to apply. Am I in the right thread to get information? or should i go to another thread... 
I have some what questions to ask since I do not know anything..

Thank you.


----------



## Asa100

*thank you*



John93 said:


> Hahaha congratulations Asa ! Good news keep coming all the way ! Best of luck for your future in Aussi


Thank you very much john.hope you will get your grant also soon.may god bless you


----------



## Asa100

*thank you*



ramiz said:


> This is amazing news. Congratulations Njs and Asa.


Thank you ramiz.hope you will get your grant soon too.god bless you


----------



## Asa100

*thank you*



mandy0228 said:


> hey asa
> 
> congratulations on receiving your visa. did you have to face an interview before the grant? also was is just an email you received or did they ring you ? within how many days do you have to leave? by the way happy for you mate


Thank you mandy. There were no interviews or anything.just a call to me from immigration asking my plans coz i was in singapore when they called.i said that i have my flight to australia at 8pm singapore time they said ok and told me to access my email within an hour.and after an hour i got the visa and entered back to australia on that visa itself.thank you very much mandy.hope you will get your visa soon matey.may god bless you.keep in touch.


----------



## banda007

Njs said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My VISA has been granted!! Good luck everyone and I hope n pray everyone get their visas soon!
> 
> *DOL : 01/10/2015
> 
> Medical Request : 01/04/2016
> 
> Initial assessment completed : 15/06/2016
> 
> Granted : 29/07/2016*
> 
> Good luck and God bless you !!!!


Awesome news.... All the best for the next part of your life machan...


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Hey njs.congratulations.hope you will get to australia soon.
> 
> my visa was GRANTED on 29th of July. So happy now.hope everyone will get their visas soon.it on the run now guys.keep in touch eventhough you get the visas.banda ur visa also should come soon.
> Coming week would be a good week for all of you guys.keep in touch guys.
> 
> Date of Lodgement :05 november 2015
> 
> Medical requested : 08th February 2016
> 
> Initial assestment completed : 11th April 2016
> 
> VISA GRANTED : 29TH JULY 2016.


 Good news all around...


----------



## Asa100

banda007 said:


> Awesome news.... All the best for the next part of your life machan...


You should get the good news soon machan


----------



## mandy0228

Asa100 said:


> Thank you mandy. There were no interviews or anything.just a call to me from immigration asking my plans coz i was in singapore when they called.i said that i have my flight to australia at 8pm singapore time they said ok and told me to access my email within an hour.and after an hour i got the visa and entered back to australia on that visa itself.thank you very much mandy.hope you will get your visa soon matey.may god bless you.keep in touch.


thank you for information asa. good luck with ur life in australia


----------



## Johannie

It is very exciting to see that they have started issuing Visas. Congrats Njs and Asa. Here is hoping it wont be too long before we all get good news


----------



## John93

Updated timelines are as below

2015

1. Vinusha - DOL 26/06/2015 - Offline
2. Deen81 -DOL 12 or 17/11/2015 - In Process
3. Banda007 - DOL 24/11/2015 - In Process

2016

4. Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
5. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
6. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
7. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
8. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
9. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
10. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
11. Booboo1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
12. ramiz - DOL 05/2016 - In Process (Exact date unknown)


----------



## John93

Hi All

sak_jack85 who is a Sri Lankan has received the 309 grant as well. Below are his details

From: Singapore
Applied: 03 Mar 16
Offshore Location: Singapore
Visa Sub Class: 309 Partner temporary Offshore
Application Made Via: Paper
Agent Used: No
Medicals Submitted: 05 Mar 16
Medicals Submitted: Complete
Police Checks Submitted: 14 Mar 16
Police Checks Submitted: Complete
Case Office Assigned: 04 Mar 16
Case Office Assigned: Complete
Visa Granted: 29 Jul 16
Visa Granted: Complete

So it seems they have started granting 2016 lodged visas as well


----------



## pata

John93 said:


> Hi All
> 
> sak_jack85 who is a Sri Lankan has received the 309 grant as well. Below are his details
> 
> From: Singapore
> Applied: 03 Mar 16
> Offshore Location: Singapore
> Visa Sub Class: 309 Partner temporary Offshore
> Application Made Via: Paper
> Agent Used: No
> Medicals Submitted: 05 Mar 16
> Medicals Submitted: Complete
> Police Checks Submitted: 14 Mar 16
> Police Checks Submitted: Complete
> Case Office Assigned: 04 Mar 16
> Case Office Assigned: Complete
> Visa Granted: 29 Jul 16
> Visa Granted: Complete
> 
> So it seems they have started granting 2016 lodged visas as well


Hi john

Dont you think that his application submitted in Singapore. We are in srilanka. 
If they strated i am happy.

Hope and pray for all

Pata


----------



## John93

pata said:


> Hi john
> 
> Dont you think that his application submitted in Singapore. We are in srilanka.
> If they strated i am happy.
> 
> Hope and pray for all
> 
> Pata


Depending on the lodged location, time taken for the grant may differ, however as far as i know the time periods they consider for the grants are same.

His application might have been faster as he applied form Singapore (Low Risk)

Either way fingers crossed !


----------



## Royal143

*Police clearance*

Hello,

Guys my partner submitted her Police clearance through Immi account.
Do we have to post the original police clearance to Australian high Commision...??

The reception lady at the high Commision told me to do so...

partner visa applied on 01/11/2015

Thanks


----------



## ramiz

Royal143 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Guys my partner submitted her Police clearance through Immi account.
> Do we have to post the original police clearance to Australian high Commision...??
> 
> The reception lady at the high Commision told me to do so...
> 
> partner visa applied on 01/11/2015
> 
> Thanks


I was asked to post it or send through VFS. Post it mentioning the position no of your case officer as well.


----------



## Royal143

ramiz said:


> I was asked to post it or send through VFS. Post it mentioning the position no of your case officer as well.


Tx.Did u apply through online..?? I'm thinking of going to high commission directly and submit it


----------



## ramiz

Royal143 said:


> Tx.Did u apply through online..?? I'm thinking of going to high commission directly and submit it


Yes. I applied online.


----------



## Asa100

Johannie said:


> It is very exciting to see that they have started issuing Visas. Congrats Njs and Asa. Here is hoping it wont be too long before we all get good news


Thank you mate.hope you all will get it soon.cheers


----------



## vinusha

Hi All,

My husband also got his visa on 29th July. All the best to others.

Cheers,

Vinusha


----------



## John93

vinusha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband also got his visa on 29th July. All the best to others.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Vinusha


Best of luck to both of you !


----------



## John93

*Updated timelines are as below*

2015

1. Deen81 -DOL 12 or 17/11/2015 - In Process
2. Banda007 - DOL 24/11/2015 - In Process

2016

3. Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
4. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
5. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
6. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
7. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
8. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
9. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
10. Booboo1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
11. ramiz - DOL 05/2016 - In Process (Exact date unknown)


----------



## Deen81

*Hi*

I am bit nervous now...fingers cross!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ramiz

vinusha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband also got his visa on 29th July. All the best to others.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Vinusha


Congratulations.. Happy for both of you


----------



## banda007

Deen81 said:


> I am bit nervous now...fingers cross!!!!!!!!!


Ha ha I'm sure being nervous beats waiting miserably...

Keep me updated...


----------



## Johannie

What type of visa is everyone applying for? Pmv? Spouse? Defacto? 300? 309?


----------



## John93

Johannie said:


> What type of visa is everyone applying for? Pmv? Spouse? Defacto? 300? 309?


309 visa


----------



## Asa100

vinusha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband also got his visa on 29th July. All the best to others.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Vinusha


All the best to both of you .may god bless you


----------



## banda007

vinusha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband also got his visa on 29th July. All the best to others.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Vinusha


Looks like 29th July was a special day... They have cleared a large batch of applications.


----------



## banda007

Asa100 said:


> Thank you mandy. There were no interviews or anything.just a call to me from immigration asking my plans coz i was in singapore when they called.i said that i have my flight to australia at 8pm singapore time they said ok and told me to access my email within an hour.and after an hour i got the visa and entered back to australia on that visa itself.thank you very much mandy.hope you will get your visa soon matey.may god bless you.keep in touch.


Hey Njs and Vinusha

What happened during the call you received? was it similar to Asa100?


----------



## mandy0228

Hey guys

has anyone heard about any grants given yesterday and today? i hope they don't stop granting visa


----------



## Njs

banda007 said:


> Hey Njs and Vinusha
> 
> What happened during the call you received? was it similar to Asa100?


Hi Banda,

Thank you for the wishes. I did not receive any calls from AHC. Only the grant.

Thank you!


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
Sorry for not responding for while coz i couldnt log in and have to create new acc. I was booboo1980 befor. But same person diffrent username due to acc loving failed.so congrats to everyone got there visa first and im still wating for mine.
Apply online frm australia for 309 visa 25/05/2016
Medical police check futher docs submited 26 july
But i got marry in australia and australian citizen so they request my marrage registy certificate but in aussie its take a while to process. So ACH request it couple of time frm my agent. So any one know its gona be a issue coz it delay to submit
Thx all


----------



## pata

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi all
> Sorry for not responding for while coz i couldnt log in and have to create new acc. I was booboo1980 befor. But same person diffrent username due to acc loving failed.so congrats to everyone got there visa first and im still wating for mine.
> Apply online frm australia for 309 visa 25/05/2016
> Medical police check futher docs submited 26 july
> But i got marry in australia and australian citizen so they request my marrage registy certificate but in aussie its take a while to process. So ACH request it couple of time frm my agent. So any one know its gona be a issue coz it delay to submit
> Thx all


Hi bubu

Nice to hear from you. I also applied in may.
If u want to get ur married certificate immediately. You can apply in australia with additional charge. Did you try?.

Hope and pray the process will be quick


----------



## John93

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi all
> Sorry for not responding for while coz i couldnt log in and have to create new acc. I was booboo1980 befor. But same person diffrent username due to acc loving failed.so congrats to everyone got there visa first and im still wating for mine.
> Apply online frm australia for 309 visa 25/05/2016
> Medical police check futher docs submited 26 july
> But i got marry in australia and australian citizen so they request my marrage registy certificate but in aussie its take a while to process. So ACH request it couple of time frm my agent. So any one know its gona be a issue coz it delay to submit
> Thx all


Did you apply for 309 or 820 ?

As you mentioned you got married in Australia and also applied from Australia as well. So if that's the case aren't you suppose to apply for 820 ?


----------



## banda007

Nothing since last Friday...


----------



## John93

banda007 said:


> Nothing since last Friday...


Yes  wonder whats going on


----------



## Johannie

John93 said:


> Yes  wonder whats going on


It is Friday again with any luck they will grant a few more today!


----------



## Deen81

*hi*

I got a call from my case officer this morning and ask me to submit my original clearance of sri lankan and Aussi one..My lawyer already submitted copy of both clearance end of February.now, they want original copies and she said they cant finalize my file until they receive of originals. so, when i submit this documents to VFS do i want to make a appointment to them or can i do without appointment..

Cheers..


----------



## John93

Deen81 said:


> I got a call from my case officer this morning and ask me to submit my original clearance of sri lankan and Aussi one..My lawyer already submitted copy of both clearance end of February.now, they want original copies and she said they cant finalize my file until they receive of originals. so, when i submit this documents to VFS do i want to make a appointment to them or can i do without appointment..
> 
> Cheers..


Hey

Seems like you are about to receive the visa.

You might have to make an appointment because from 01st of June 2016 inwards it is mandatory for application submission. So i guess the same goes for your police certificates. You can make the appointment via the website.

Good luck ! Let us know when you get the good news


----------



## mandy0228

hey banda any calls or emails for you?


----------



## banda007

mandy0228 said:


> hey banda any calls or emails for you?


Nothing so far...


----------



## J.D

Hi everyone 

Another Friday come and gone and no grants  . We are all so close and yet so far if only we were given a clear time line and where we are in the que it would be a great help but AHC thinks otherwise.. Good luck to all and hope the coming week would bring good news to all 

Cheers J.D


----------



## Deen81

*Hi*



John93 said:


> Hey
> 
> Seems like you are about to receive the visa.
> 
> You might have to make an appointment because from 01st of June 2016 inwards it is mandatory for application submission. So i guess the same goes for your police certificates. You can make the appointment via the website.
> 
> Good luck ! Let us know when you get the good news


Thanks Buddy!!! Hoping a good news


----------



## DevindaG

Hi All,

My Wife lodged the visa application, paper based, on the 07th June 2016

Medicals were requested on the 05th July 2016
Medicals were completed on the 11th July 2016

Still waiting... 

any idea of when the grants will happen? we were excited that the medical requests came in so soon but after the submission of medicals, things have come to a complete halt. is this normal?

Thanks in advance.
DevindaG


----------



## pata

DevindaG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Wife lodged the visa application, paper based, on the 07th June 2016
> 
> Medicals were requested on the 05th July 2016
> Medicals were completed on the 11th July 2016
> 
> Still waiting...
> 
> any idea of when the grants will happen? we were excited that the medical requests came in so soon but after the submission of medicals, things have come to a complete halt. is this normal?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> DevindaG


Hi Devinda

We all submitted our medical and Police clearance with in 1 month time after we lodge our application. If you check this forum page 88 have list of people with their DOL .some got the visa recently after 8 months .

So some got 5 months time.some got 8 months time. All depends on our luck. 
Hope and pray for all
Good luck 
Pata


----------



## John93

DevindaG said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Wife lodged the visa application, paper based, on the 07th June 2016
> 
> Medicals were requested on the 05th July 2016
> Medicals were completed on the 11th July 2016
> 
> Still waiting...
> 
> any idea of when the grants will happen? we were excited that the medical requests came in so soon but after the submission of medicals, things have come to a complete halt. is this normal?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> DevindaG


Hi,

Usually the medicals are requested after 01 month or sometimes 04 months after the DOL.

So it really depend on the case.

Some had to wait around 8-9 months for the grants while others have recived within 4.5-5 months. And still there are some applicants from Sri Lanka whose about to hit 10th month of waiting.

The grants are usually given according to the DOL. But in certain occasion some applicants have received the grants faster. So it's a matter of luck and patience. Don't overthink and worry. Usually all the applicants update the rest through this thread when they receive the grant. If you check the whole thread you'll be able to get an idea about the timeline.

Good luck to you !


----------



## DevindaG

Thank you guys for that details. I did read through the thread and im really happy that most cases gets resolved soon. hope for the best. its just that the wait is killing me. That's all. but got to be patient. 

good luck to you guys on getting the grant soon.


----------



## John93

*Updated timelines are as below*

2015

1. Deen81 -DOL 12 or 17/11/2015 - In Process
2. Banda007 - DOL 24/11/2015 - In Process

2016

3. Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
4. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
5. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
6. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
7. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
8. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
9. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
10. Booboo1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
11. ramiz - DOL 05/2016 - In Process (Exact date unknown)
12. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process


----------



## banda007

Start of a hopeful week
Here we go....


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
Sorry for late reply. Had a big week wth frnds. So i applied 309 coz i got few visa refused while im in aussie. And yes i got married there and got married to australisn gal.And i got my marrage certificate yesterday she received it and send it to my agent. So other thin is i got da call frm AHC and request my marrage certificate and done a phone interview hope they will do something soon. 
Gud luck for everyone and hope everyone will hear somthn exiting soon


----------



## banda007

No updates in the last two days


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
Any updates


----------



## DevindaG

No updates still. I know it's way too early for me to get an update. But want to contribute. Good luck


----------



## John93

Any Updates ???


----------



## pata

Hi guys

Its look like no news from AHC

Good luck


----------



## J.D

Hi all

Hopefully Friday brings good news to all. Good luck and fingers crossed 

j.d


----------



## banda007

No updates yet


----------



## pata

Hi guys

I saw the news today ,in Australia immigration and border protection strike . Do u think ot will effect ?.

Pata


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all gud morning.
Hope strike may course to effect here aswell coz AHC workn to DPBP. But not sure. And i got a call frm AHC and her name is [email protected]@@@thi. So any one know is she senior case officer or what and is she nice person
Thx all


----------



## pata

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi all gud morning.
> Hope strike may course to effect here aswell coz AHC workn to DPBP. But not sure. And i got a call frm AHC and her name is [email protected]@@@thi. So any one know is she senior case officer or what and is she nice person
> Thx all


Hi Bubu

I heard this name. I think she is the one first step check all the documents and collect all the additional documents from applicant once she complete the file then it will move for final decision.
May i know when they call you?
Thanks
Pata


----------



## John93

pata said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I saw the news today ,in Australia immigration and border protection strike . Do u think ot will effect ?.
> 
> Pata


I saw the news about the strike last week. They mentioned it's gonna start at midnight on 12th. So i don't think it will affect us. It's the weekend anyways


----------



## John93

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi all gud morning.
> Hope strike may course to effect here aswell coz AHC workn to DPBP. But not sure. And i got a call frm AHC and her name is [email protected]@@@thi. So any one know is she senior case officer or what and is she nice person
> Thx all


Usually senior case officers are Australian (As per my knowledge)

What exactly did they ask you


----------



## pata

John93 said:


> I saw the news about the strike last week. They mentioned it's gonna start at midnight on 12th. So i don't think it will affect us. It's the weekend anyways


Hi john 
Thanks for the information. If its not effect us ,we all happy. But looks like other countries also didn't get the visa recently. Did u check?

thanks
Pata


----------



## John93

pata said:


> Hi john
> Thanks for the information. If its not effect us ,we all happy. But looks like other countries also didn't get the visa recently. Did u check?
> 
> thanks
> Pata


Yeah haven't seen any PMV or 309 grants recently 

Wonder whats going on. Getting impatient and disappointed with every day passes by


----------



## pata

John93 said:


> Yeah haven't seen any PMV or 309 grants recently
> 
> Wonder whats going on. Getting impatient and disappointed with every day passes by


Hi john

I saw in other forum there is one tailand applicant got visa onshore. So strike not effect today.

Finger crossed

Pata


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
They ask abt my self wht im doing here. Abt my aprents y didnt they come to my wedding. When is my wife come to sri lanka visit me n family. Like dat sort of questions


----------



## John93

Seems like another uneventful week


----------



## ramiz

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi all gud morning.
> Hope strike may course to effect here aswell coz AHC workn to DPBP. But not sure. And i got a call frm AHC and her name is [email protected]@@@thi. So any one know is she senior case officer or what and is she nice person
> Thx all


She should be involved in initial assessment i guess. I too got a correspondence email from her stating that an initial assessment on the application is completed few days back.


----------



## John93

Wonder why some get the initial assessment completed email and why others don't. I have seen similar cases throughout the thread


----------



## pata

ramiz said:


> She should be involved in initial assessment i guess. I too got a correspondence email from her stating that an initial assessment on the application is completed few days back.


Hi Ramiz

Is she send email that initial assessment compleated to you?.
I did not get initial assessment completed email. 
Thanks
Pata


----------



## ramiz

pata said:


> Hi Ramiz
> 
> Is she send email that initial assessment compleated to you?.
> I did not get initial assessment completed email.
> Thanks
> Pata


Hi pata,
yes. I received an email. But it is no big deal i guess as some have just got the grant without any such notice according to past forum posts. so dont worry 
I saw in past posts that they have given a rough timeline until a senior case officer takes up the case. But there was not such thing mentioned. Just that the standard time line is 12 months 
regards,
ramiz


----------



## Deen81

*Hi*

Hi Guys I went to VFS on Friday to hand over some additional documents which AHC requested me to submit on last Friday. When i went to VFS they said they cant accept those documents because i applied online, not through VFS..Then I went to AHC and hand over to security which they accept but do u any one know how can I find out whether my case officer receive those documents or not??

Thanks


----------



## pata

Deen81 said:


> Hi Guys I went to VFS on Friday to hand over some additional documents which AHC requested me to submit on last Friday. When i went to VFS they said they cant accept those documents because i applied online, not through VFS..Then I went to AHC and hand over to security which they accept but do u any one know how can I find out whether my case officer receive those documents or not??
> 
> Thanks


Deen
Send the email to your case officer that you have handovered the reqested documents at AHC and ask case officer to acknowledge whether they received or not.

I think that is the option

Thanks
Pata


----------



## Deen81

pata said:


> Deen
> Send the email to your case officer that you have handovered the reqested documents at AHC and ask case officer to acknowledge whether they received or not.
> 
> I think that is the option
> 
> Thanks
> Pata


That's what I am thniking to do..Thanks


----------



## John93

Deen81 said:


> Hi Guys I went to VFS on Friday to hand over some additional documents which AHC requested me to submit on last Friday. When i went to VFS they said they cant accept those documents because i applied online, not through VFS..Then I went to AHC and hand over to security which they accept but do u any one know how can I find out whether my case officer receive those documents or not??
> 
> Thanks


As PATA said email your case officer.

I also emailed my case officer after submitting additional documents to clarify the status. Make sure you include case officers position number and your details in order for them to track down.


----------



## Deen81

John93 said:


> As PATA said email your case officer.
> 
> I also emailed my case officer after submitting additional documents to clarify the status. Make sure you include case officers position number and your details in order for them to track down.


Hi

Thanks John..That's what I did


----------



## John93

No grants for us yet 

However an applicant from Russia has received 309. DOL 2016 February


----------



## pata

Yes john. Others are getting. Our line is moving so slow.dont know what to do.
PATA


----------



## J.D

Hi 

Any news from AHC??. It seems like everything has come to a halt.. Hopefully today someone hears good news 

J.D


----------



## pata

Hi guys

Nothing happening. 

PATA


----------



## John93

Well, as usual another week without grants


----------



## John93

Beginning of another week. No news from AHC during last 3 weeks regarding the grants 

*Updated timelines are as below*

2015

1. Deen81 - DOL 12 or 17/11/2015 - In Process
2. Banda007 - DOL 24/11/2015 - In Process

2016

3. Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
4. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
5. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
6. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
7. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
8. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
9. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
10. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
11. ramiz - DOL 05/2016 - In Process (Exact date unknown)
12. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process


----------



## pata

John93 said:


> Beginning of another week. No news from AHC during last 3 weeks regarding the grants
> 
> *Updated timelines are as below*
> 
> 2015
> 
> 1. Deen81 - DOL 12 or 17/11/2015 - In Process
> 2. Banda007 - DOL 24/11/2015 - In Process
> 
> 2016
> 
> 3. Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
> 4. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
> 5. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
> 6. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
> 7. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
> 8. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
> 9. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process
> 10. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
> 11. ramiz - DOL 05/2016 - In Process (Exact date unknown)
> 12. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process


Hi john

Is there any problem? ,because others also not receiving visa.all are very quite.

Hope to here good news

PATA


----------



## John93

pata said:


> Hi john
> 
> Is there any problem? ,because others also not receiving visa.all are very quite.
> 
> Hope to here good news
> 
> PATA


No idea 

Havn't seen anything from Sri Lanka since 29th of July. Wonder whats going on with AHC.


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
Nothn hear aswel. Hope fully they will do something


----------



## DevindaG

Hi all, 

Any update of Grants in srilanka? Been so long without grants now eh?


----------



## John93

Seems it's not just Sri Lankans who hasn't got any grants.

There are multiple applicants from different countries who are still asking about the 309/820 grants over last 3-4 weeks.

It must be due to some internal issues in the immigration.

Only grants i came across were visitor visa, skilled migration visa and 100/801 visa

Fingers crossed. Nothing much we can do atm.


----------



## DevindaG

John93 said:


> Seems it's not just Sri Lanka who hasn't got any grants.
> 
> There are multiple applicants from different countries who are still asking about the 309/820 grants over last 3-4 weeks.
> 
> It must be due to some internal issues in the immigration.
> 
> Only grants i came across were visitor visa, skilled migration visa and 100/801 visa
> 
> Fingers crossed. Nothing much we can do atm.


Thanx john93. We can only be hopeful now. Maybe it will all be granted as a bulk. Now won't that be a celebration for all of us. Lol. Hope for the best.


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
Hope no grants ths week. But one of my frnd got visa to go to Australia to play cricket. He got his visa wth 4 weeks after apply. Hope they only draging partner. Abywaz fingers crossed have a nice week end all


----------



## John93

Seems the visa granting process has started again. Check below. His wife applied from Indonesia which is also a high risk country.

So hopefully soon it will be time for ours as well



markwilson1000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife's (Indonesian) visa has finally been granted.
> 
> Visa type: Partner Visa 309/100
> Partner: Australian
> Application lodged online: Jan 18th 2016
> Visa Granted: Aug 24th 2016
> 
> So, twas about 7 months. I think a lot of them got it too, Looks like the process time is picking up. Wish you all well. thanks all for helping me with my queries over this process.


----------



## pata

John93 said:


> Seems the visa granting process has started again. Check below. His wife applied from Indonesia which is also a high risk country.
> 
> So hopefully soon it will be time for ours as well


John 
I saw in other forum. One srilankan who married australian girl and soon after PR granted left his wife and she informed to immigration. Do u think it will effect us?.

24th august 2 more Thailand applicant also got visa.

I am really worry about our 
All in god's hand 
PATA


----------



## pata

22 Jan 2016 applicant from Bangladesh also got visa on 23 aug 2016 .after 7 months waiting 
PATA


----------



## John93

pata said:


> John
> I saw in other forum. One srilankan who married australian girl and soon after PR granted left his wife and she informed to immigration. Do u think it will effect us?.
> 
> 24th august 2 more Thailand applicant also got visa.
> 
> I am really worry about our
> All in god's hand
> PATA


I saw that as well. But the immigration/DIBP/migration agents have already informed her that it's a matter between them and she can't do anything after the PR is granted. Also they have been married for 3.5 years i think. She could have informed about the relationship status prior to the PR grant.

And no i do not think it will affect us because DIBP does not compare the actions of one Sri Lankan to another.

If that's the case when we compare the number of people went to Australia via boat then they should not issue any visa to Sri Lankans at all 

Well i sure hope we all get a good news soon !!!


----------



## Mish

John93 said:


> I saw that as well. But the immigration/DIBP/migration agents have already informed her that it's a matter between them and she can't do anything after the PR is granted. Also they have been married for 3.5 years i think. She could have informed about the relationship status prior to the PR grant.
> 
> And no i do not think it will affect us because DIBP does not compare the actions of one Sri Lankan to another.
> 
> If that's the case when we compare the number of people went to Australia via boat then they should not issue any visa to Sri Lankans at all
> 
> Well i sure hope we all get a good news soon !!!


He left her 1 month after getting PR and she didn't even know anything was wrong.

Unfortunately DIBP do use actions of other people of the same nationalities, especially for PR. There are a couple of nationalities that are looked at harder when their time comes for PR - some their parents in their home country get a visit.

It is unfortunate that everyone gets put in the same box.


----------



## John93

Mish said:


> He left her 1 month after getting PR and she didn't even know anything was wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately DIBP do use actions of other people of the same nationalities, especially for PR. There are a couple of nationalities that are looked at harder when their time comes for PR - some their parents in their home country get a visit.
> 
> It is unfortunate that everyone gets put in the same box.


Hi Mish

She had commented that her close relatives were causing trouble or something as i recall.

Also in her last message she mentioned she will not try to contact DIBP or immigration as it will affect her so she will be moving on.


----------



## Mish

John93 said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> She had commented that her close relatives were causing trouble or something as i recall.


She doesn't know why he left she was just assuming that it was because they lived next door to her relatives and he didn't like it but the main factor is that he left afterwarda and hid it well.


----------



## pata

Dear Mish

do you think its effect most of the male applicant from Srilanka.
Its really hard for us.waiting game is too hard for us.
Thanks
PATA


----------



## Mish

Alot of the people effected are at PR stage. Those countries that have more relationship breakdowns immediately after PR is granted is on their suspect list.


----------



## banda007

Nothing to report...

Still waiting


----------



## John93

banda007 said:


> Nothing to report...
> 
> Still waiting


Apparently still there is a backlog and a staff issue  (As per what i read in other threads)


----------



## John93

End of another month without grants...


----------



## banda007

Good news...

Visa granted this morning. 

Thank you for all the help that was provided throughout this tiresome process.


----------



## John93

banda007 said:


> Good news...
> 
> Visa granted this morning.
> 
> Thank you for all the help that was provided throughout this tiresome process.


Congratulations Banda. Good to hear that they have started granting. Seems like 9 months and 6 Days for you

Best of luck !


----------



## banda007

John93 said:


> Congratulations Banda. Good to hear that they have started granting. Seems like 9 months and 6 Days for you
> 
> Best of luck !


Thank you for the wishes.

I didn't expect anything until Friday.

It's good to know they are working through the list.


----------



## pata

banda007 said:


> Thank you for the wishes.
> 
> I didn't expect anything until Friday.
> 
> It's good to know they are working through the list.


Wow banda. I was thinking of that . Really so happy. Thank god.wow wow super


----------



## banda007

pata said:


> Wow banda. I was thinking of that . Really so happy. Thank god.wow wow super


Thank you for the wishes

Hope you guys don't have wait as long as I did.


----------



## ramiz

banda007 said:


> Good news...
> 
> Visa granted this morning.
> 
> Thank you for all the help that was provided throughout this tiresome process.


Congratulations banda. Wish you all the best for your life in Aussie.


----------



## mpink

Hi everyone,

Is there anyone in this thread who applied online for partner visa from Sri Lanka? Did anyone experienceany issues when applying online?


----------



## John93

mpink said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone in this thread who applied online for partner visa from Sri Lanka? Did anyone experience any issues when applying online?


Deen81, ramiz and Bubu1980 applied online


----------



## mpink

Thanks for your response John93☺


----------



## mandy0228

banda007 said:


> Good news...
> 
> Visa grantexd this morning.
> 
> Thank you for all the help that was provided throughout this tiresome process.


hey banda. congratulations

was it an email or a call? was there an interview?

thanks


----------



## banda007

mandy0228 said:


> hey banda. congratulations
> 
> was it an email or a call? was there an interview?
> 
> thanks


It was an email. No interview.


----------



## mandy0228

banda007 said:


> It was an email. No interview.


 thank you banda


----------



## pata

mandy0228 said:


> thank you banda


Hi Mandy

Are you in Srilanka?.
Thanks
Pata


----------



## mandy0228

pata said:


> Hi Mandy
> 
> Are you in Srilanka?.
> Thanks
> Pata


im sri lankan by birth. but now im australian


----------



## pata

mandy0228 said:


> im sri lankan by birth. but now im australian


Hi mandy

Sorry you are the sponsor. So ur husband in srilanka. Otherwise high commission will request him to go offshore. I hope you will get soon.
Good luck
Pata


----------



## John93

*Updated timelines are as below*

2015

1. Deen81 - DOL 12 or 17/11/2015 - In Process

2016

2. Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
3. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
4. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
5. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
6. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
7. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
8. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
9. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
10. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
11. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process


----------



## mandy0228

pata said:


> Hi mandy
> 
> Sorry you are the sponsor. So ur husband in srilanka. Otherwise high commission will request him to go offshore. I hope you will get soon.
> Good luck
> Pata


yes thats right. i hope there are not manyapplicants in december. thank you pata


----------



## Matha

Hi mandy0228
A happy news for you
December applicants also granted with visa on 31st..
So next January-its you..
Cheers...

Mostly deen should also be granted with..
Where's Deen??


----------



## Deen81

*Hi*



Matha said:


> Hi mandy0228
> A happy news for you
> December applicants also granted with visa on 31st..
> So next January-its you..
> Cheers...
> 
> Mostly deen should also be granted with..
> Where's Deen??


No news yet Guys..my case is bit complicated.So, i am not surprise if they got more time..

keep waiting...


----------



## Deen81

*Hi Banda*

Congrats Buddy..All the best in Aussi....Oii..Oii..OIii


----------



## John93

Matha said:


> Hi mandy0228
> A happy news for you
> December applicants also granted with visa on 31st..
> So next January-its you..
> Cheers...
> 
> Mostly deen should also be granted with..
> Where's Deen??


Hi matha,

have you seen any grants for december applicants from Sri Lanka ?


----------



## J.D

Hi 

Congratulations Banda all the very best for the future. I presume that the January applicants will receive their grants end September and February at the end of October. Fingers crossed that we might get it earlier.

J.D


----------



## Matha

John93 said:


> Hi matha,
> 
> have you seen any grants for december applicants from Sri Lanka ?


Yes john
Its a friend of my friend who applied at the end of December


----------



## mandy0228

Matha said:


> Hi mandy0228
> A happy news for you
> December applicants also granted with visa on 31st..
> So next January-its you..
> Cheers...
> 
> Mostly deen should also be granted with..
> Where's Deen??


really. happy to hear that.

thank you


----------



## mpink

Hi Deen /Ramiz/Babu ☺

Did you certify all the documents you attached to your online application? 
I saw in this forum they say it it not required to certify if you attach color scans. 
I inquired about this from the Sri lankan office by email. but they gave me general reply saying ' Please note all documents which is provided to the department should be certified.*'

Can you pls share your experience.


----------



## Deen81

mpink said:


> Hi Deen /Ramiz/Babu ☺
> 
> Did you certify all the documents you attached to your online application?
> I saw in this forum they say it it not required to certify if you attach color scans.
> I inquired about this from the Sri lankan office by email. but they gave me general reply saying ' Please note all documents which is provided to the department should be certified.*'
> 
> Can you pls share your experience.


not sure mate...my lawyer does every thing.. I think she certify all the documents by her self before submit..


----------



## ramiz

mpink said:


> Hi Deen /Ramiz/Babu ☺
> 
> Did you certify all the documents you attached to your online application?
> I saw in this forum they say it it not required to certify if you attach color scans.
> I inquired about this from the Sri lankan office by email. but they gave me general reply saying ' Please note all documents which is provided to the department should be certified.*'
> 
> Can you pls share your experience.


I attached scanned copies of certified ones. I also have seen in several places that colored scans of originals are OK too.


----------



## banda007

Deen81 said:


> Congrats Buddy..All the best in Aussi....Oii..Oii..OIii


Thank you for the wishes


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi everyone 
My wife suppose to visit me in SL last Friday. But unfortunately her father passed away in Australia so she have to postpone da trip. So my lawyer request do a favour for me to ge there soon and help to my wife. But they reply they cant do it and its take 12 months like dat and initial assessment done and send to senior case officer. So I applied on may 25th. Hope they will work on every ones file quick as possible


----------



## John93

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi everyone
> My wife suppose to visit me in SL last Friday. But unfortunately her father passed away in Australia so she have to postpone da trip. So my lawyer request do a favour for me to ge there soon and help to my wife. But they reply they cant do it and its take 12 months like dat and initial assessment done and send to senior case officer. So I applied on may 25th. Hope they will work on every ones file quick as possible


It has been around 3.5 months since you applied for Partner visa. As we are from a high risk country it takes some time for the processing even if you have personal circumstances to be in Australia.

However, you can still apply for a visitor visa and go.


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi everyone 
Thx for da advice john. They also advised me same as u. But i cant apply for da temporary visa coz few of my visa refused in Australia while im ther so i can only apply for permanent visa


----------



## Marigold2016

Hi all,

Please add me in the queue. Lodged for my partner DOL: 31/8/2016 online via Australian lawyer. Medicals and Biometrics done: 5/9/2016. Hopefully he will get the grant soon. Fingers crossed.

2015

1. Deen81 - DOL 12 or 17/11/2015 - In Process

2016

2. Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
3. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
4. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
5. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
6. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
7. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
8. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
9. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
10. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
11. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
12. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/8/2016 - In Process


----------



## mpink

Good luck and showers of blessings to all applicants in the queue&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
I have a question. After initial assessment complete and transfer it to senior case officer how long its gona be take to process. May be ths is silly question but just ask and they were like complete application recived as well. 
Thx


----------



## DevindaG

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi all
> I have a question. After initial assessment complete and transfer it to senior case officer how long its gona be take to process. May be ths is silly question but just ask and they were like complete application recived as well.
> Thx


Hi babu 1980,

Didbyou get the email stating that you're case is being escalated to the senior case officer? If you did, please can you tell me how long it took after medical submission to get the senior case officer allocated email? I'm asking this because I too am waiting for a senior case officer to be allocated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## pata

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi all
> I have a question. After initial assessment complete and transfer it to senior case officer how long its gona be take to process. May be ths is silly question but just ask and they were like complete application recived as well.
> Thx


Hi Bubu1980

I think its depend on our luck, because we all has given complete documents as per our knowledge . When we submit our application we are normally giving all the documents as per the checklist. After that CO request some additional document ,that also we have given and waiting different time frame up to now . I mean some are waiting 7 months , 8 months . 
So its very difficult to tell. All in CO hands.

PATA


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
I submited my medicals first week of june not sure exact date. And they request communication history and submit last week of june. Then i got a call frm department and asking about my marrage certificate coz it took some time to process in Australia coz I married there. So same day they asking marrage certificate they interviewed me through da pho abt 15 to 20 mins. So I submit my marrage certificate August first week. So my wife was planned everything to come to sri lanka visit me and family last week. But unfortunately her dad passed away and last week. Then my agent request ny favour they can do to me to go there and help to her family. Then after they reply him they can't bring my file up and do a favour coz its not fair to others in da que and same email they said initial assessment done and send it to senior officer to progress 
And recived completed application


----------



## DevindaG

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi all
> I submited my medicals first week of june not sure exact date. And they request communication history and submit last week of june. Then i got a call frm department and asking about my marrage certificate coz it took some time to process in Australia coz I married there. So same day they asking marrage certificate they interviewed me through da pho abt 15 to 20 mins. So I submit my marrage certificate August first week. So my wife was planned everything to come to sri lanka visit me and family last week. But unfortunately her dad passed away and last week. Then my agent request ny favour they can do to me to go there and help to her family. Then after they reply him they can't bring my file up and do a favour coz its not fair to others in da que and same email they said initial assessment done and send it to senior officer to progress
> And recived completed application


Thanx Bubu1980 for the information. Now I can atleast have a general idea of how long to stay. Good luck with your grant


----------



## John93

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi all
> I have a question. After initial assessment complete and transfer it to senior case officer how long its gona be take to process. May be ths is silly question but just ask and they were like complete application recived as well.
> Thx


After the application has been transferred to the senior officer it is listed with other applications according to your DOL.

So the grants are also given as per the DOL. In some cases however, grants were given earlier.

(As per the posts i found on the forum)


----------



## John93

pata said:


> Hi Bubu1980
> 
> I think its depend on our luck, because we all has given complete documents as per our knowledge . When we submit our application we are normally giving all the documents as per the checklist. After that CO request some additional document ,that also we have given and waiting different time frame up to now . I mean some are waiting 7 months , 8 months .
> So its very difficult to tell. All in CO hands.
> 
> PATA


And also as i read somewhere the person who request the extra documents might not be our CO. There were few cases mentioned where the documents requested by one person and the allocated CO was another.


----------



## John93

DevindaG said:


> Hi babu 1980,
> 
> Didbyou get the email stating that you're case is being escalated to the senior case officer? If you did, please can you tell me how long it took after medical submission to get the senior case officer allocated email? I'm asking this because I too am waiting for a senior case officer to be allocated. Thank you in advance.


Some people get the initial assessment email and some doesn't. And the time taken for the process differ depending on the submitted documents and complexity of the case.


----------



## mandy0228

Matha said:


> Hi mandy0228
> A happy news for you
> December applicants also granted with visa on 31st..
> So next January-its you..
> Cheers...
> 
> Mostly deen should also be granted with..
> Where's Deen??


matha do u the exact date which ur friend applied in december?


----------



## Matha

mandy0228 said:


> matha do u the exact date which ur friend applied in december?


Hi mandy
I don't know the exact date. But I'm sure it on the last week of December


----------



## mandy0228

Matha said:


> Hi mandy
> I don't know the exact date. But I'm sure it on the last week of December


okey great thanks. i hope they grant january applicants soon


----------



## John93

Beginning of another week.

I kind of feel like they are granting visa at the end of the month. Hopefully process will include more than January applicants


----------



## mandy0228

John93 said:


> Beginning of another week.
> 
> I kind of feel like they are granting visa at the end of the month. Hopefully process will include more than January applicants


end of the month looks like the trend. but i hope they do this week or at least next week


----------



## pata

Hi below indian got visa.

Hi All,

"My wife's partner visa 309 got granted yesterday (12-Sept-2016).

We applied online on 6-Jan-2016. No communication with the CO, all the documents we gathered were uploaded upfront (including PCC). We did the medicals some time in May. " 

in india who applied on 06 Jan 16 got visa 

Hope our people also will get soon

Good luck

Pata


----------



## mandy0228

pata said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> "My wife's partner visa 309 got granted yesterday (12-Sept-2016).
> 
> We applied online on 6-Jan-2016. No communication with the CO, all the documents we gathered were uploaded upfront (including PCC). We did the medicals some time in May. "
> 
> in india who applied on 06 Jan 16 got visa
> 
> Hope our people also will get soon
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Pata


great news pata. congratulations. i wonder what happened to us. we applied through vfs on 4th jan 2016. does online get processed quicker? i thought its all about lodgement date


----------



## John93

mandy0228 said:


> great news pata. congratulations. i wonder what happened to us. we applied through vfs on 4th jan 2016. does online get processed quicker? i thought its all about lodgement date


Pata : Good news indeed !

Mandy : that's from India. So now we know they have started 2016 grants. So probably January applicants will get visa within this month


----------



## mandy0228

John93 said:


> Pata : Good news indeed !
> 
> Mandy : that's from India. So now we know they have started 2016 grants. So probably January applicants will get visa within this month


 oh ok. thanks for the clarification


----------



## J.D

Hi all.

Currently in que for visa grants..

2015

1. Deen81 - DOL 12 or 17/11/2015 - In Process

2016

2. Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
3. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
4. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
5. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
6. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
7. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
8. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
9. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
10. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
11. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
12. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/8/2016 - In Process


----------



## John93

End of another week...


----------



## pata

John93 said:


> End of another week...


Last 2 weeks all the forum are so quite except few indian application.

I saw the articles that few australian visa categories amended.

Maybe end of this month will get good news

Hope and pray

PATA


----------



## Matha

Hi everyone 
If I want to submit some documents to AHC by post, how can I submit? Do I want to send it directly to AHC addressing the name of case officer or Vfs?


----------



## John93

Matha said:


> Hi everyone
> If I want to submit some documents to AHC by post, how can I submit? Do I want to send it directly to AHC addressing the name of case officer or Vfs?


If you applied online then submit through email or update the account

If you applied through paper application,

1)If the AHC has requested additional docs submit via VFS for free (take the request with you)

2)If the AHC hasn't requested then you can submit via VFS by paying around Rs 2000-3000 (Don't remember the exact amount)


----------



## Matha

John93 said:


> If you applied online then submit through email or update the account
> 
> If you applied through paper application,
> 
> 1)If the AHC has requested additional docs submit via VFS for free (take the request with you)
> 
> 2)If the AHC hasn't requested then you can submit via VFS by paying around Rs 2000-3000 (Don't remember the exact amount)


Thanks John
My application was paper application 
But is it compulsory that we should submit it through vfs?? Can't we directly post it to AHC if I can not present personally??


----------



## John93

Matha said:


> Thanks John
> My application was paper application
> But is it compulsory that we should submit it through vfs?? Can't we directly post it to AHC if I can not present personally??


Usually the additional documents submission is done through VFS. I guess even if you are not there in person you may be able to tell someone else to submit on your behalf through a letter.

better to confirm if there are any alternative methods available.


----------



## samv

Good day everyone,

Does anyone know of any issue in typing(on computer) to fill the forms such as 40, 47SP, 80 and 888? The forms themselves are editable pdfs so I assume typing into the entry fields is expected although at the top of each form it mentions ""_*Please use a pen*, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS_."

Please let me know if there is any issue with this?

Thanks
Sam


----------



## banda007

samv said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know of any issue in typing(on computer) to fill the forms such as 40, 47SP, 80 and 888? The forms themselves are editable pdfs so I assume typing into the entry fields is expected although at the top of each form it mentions ""_*Please use a pen*, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS_."
> 
> Please let me know if there is any issue with this?
> 
> Thanks
> Sam


There is no problem in filling out forms using the computer. I guess they prefer it that way.

Not sure about electronic signatures...


----------



## mandy0228

anyone think we will have any news this week? or probably wait for next week?

the wait has been too long


----------



## John93

mandy0228 said:


> anyone think we will have any news this week? or probably wait for next week?
> 
> the wait has been too long


I'm guessing probably end of next week for January applicants. Fingers crossed !


----------



## ramiz

John93 said:


> I'm guessing probably end of next week for January applicants. Fingers crossed !


Wonder why they wait till the end of each month..


----------



## John93

ramiz said:


> Wonder why they wait till the end of each month..


Backlog, staff issues, people lying about the relationship just to get the visa to Australia, Sri lanka being a high risk country...etc

We'll just hope they will grant visa to all of us soon !


----------



## John93

About 3-4 applicants who applied for 309 visa from London had received their visas yesterday and today.

Seems london is processing application submitted in April 2016

Really hope we all will receive our visas soon


----------



## castielhouse

please can anyone has any whats group to sort out questions.. I am from Sri Lanka... currently live in Doha...


----------



## John93

castielhouse said:


> please can anyone has any whats group to sort out questions.. I am from Sri Lanka... currently live in Doha...


Sorry we don't have a whatsapp group for Sri lankans at the moment.

Which visa are you applying for ? This thread is for 309/100 partner visa.


----------



## Maggie-May24

castielhouse said:


> please can anyone has any whats group to sort out questions.. I am from Sri Lanka... currently live in Doha...


This forum was set up for people to ask questions and get some general assistance, so it's not necessary to have a separate WhatsApp group. We also don't allow people to share personal information such as phone numbers in their posts.

If you are planning to apply for a partner visa, there are quite a few threads here that should give you helpful information and of course the DIBP website gives a good summary of the requirements.


----------



## akbrocks

*Akbrocks*

Morning People,

So I read the news that there is going to be a 24 hour work stoppage strike at the Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection from Monday 26 September until Midnight Sunday 9 October 2016.

I hope this does not slow down the visa processing.

http://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/pia


----------



## mandy0228

i hope it doesn't affect us. idilally our visa is granted from sri lanka AHC right?


----------



## John93

mandy0228 said:


> i hope it doesn't affect us. idilally our visa is granted from sri lanka AHC right?


Yeah i believe so. Visa applied from offshore locations are processed and granted in respective offshore high commissions as i read somewhere in the forum !


----------



## mandy0228

John93 said:


> Yeah i believe so. Visa applied from offshore locations are processed and granted in respective offshore high commissions as i read somewhere in the forum !


 yea that's what i thought too


----------



## John93

Last week of September...

Hopefully they will grant visas within this week 

*Updated timelines are as below*

2015

1. Deen81 - DOL 12 or 17/11/2015 - In Process

2016

2. Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
3. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
4. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
5. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
6. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
7. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
8. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
9. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
10. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
11. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
12. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/8/2016 - In Process


----------



## pata

Hi john 

Did you noticed that London application receiving visa notice these days. They appied in april 2016 and getting within 6 month ,because they are low risk country. 

Hope this week our guys will get

Good luck 
Pata


----------



## John93

pata said:


> Hi john
> 
> Did you noticed that London application receiving visa notice these days. They appied in april 2016 and getting within 6 month ,because they are low risk country.
> 
> Hope this week our guys will get
> 
> Good luck
> Pata


Yeah. They have been getting grants since last week.

Sure hope ours will be granted soon as well.


----------



## John93

Some applicant from India had received 100 visa today. While it is not 309, it might be a good sign ! Fingers crossed !


----------



## carmel340

*hi*

im new to this forum, I hav applied for 309/100 spouse visa on 10th march 2016, and awaits for the grant


----------



## pata

carmel340 said:


> im new to this forum, I hav applied for 309/100 spouse visa on 10th march 2016, and awaits for the grant


Welcome to this forum

Please let us know did you apply online or paper application . Have you done medical?. did AHC contact you for additional documents?.

Below our new waiting list ....Quite a lot of application waiting in Sri Lanka

Updated timelines are as below

2015

1. Deen81 - DOL 12 or 17/11/2015 - In Process

2016

2. Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
3. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
4. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
5. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
6. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
7.Carmel340 - DOL 10/03/2016 - In process
8. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
9 PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
10.Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
11. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
12. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
13. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/8/2016 - In Process


----------



## carmel340

*thanx*

mine was paper application submitted to vfs, with medicals and PCC.

I hav received a mail on the next day of lodgment date ,that my application has been received , and no further emails received thereafter.


----------



## mandy0228

utterly disappointed. grant today


----------



## mandy0228

no grantsss today


----------



## John93

mandy0228 said:


> no grantsss today


As you're first in the line of 2016 applicants and have been waiting for almost 10 months i suggest it's better to call AHC and see.

E-mails are useless, they rarely respond at all...


----------



## mandy0228

John93 said:


> As you're first in the line of 2016 applicants and have been waiting for almost 10 months i suggest it's better to call AHC and see.
> 
> E-mails are useless, they rarely respond at all...


trust me john we tired. they just give the standard answer saying it can take upto 12 months. pelase let me kw if you kw someone got 2016 grants. so i kw something is wrong with mine

thanks.


----------



## John93

Seems AHC in Colombo is useless. People all around the world are receiving grants and here we are...still hoping and waiting 

Also i saw somewhere in the forum that they will have additional requirements for spouse visa. As i recall it will effect from november onwards. So its gonna be much harder. Don't know if it will have an impact on the fee


----------



## mandy0228

John93 said:


> Seems AHC in Colombo is useless. People all around the world are receiving grants and here we are...still hoping and waiting
> 
> Also i saw somewhere in the forum that they will have additional requirements for spouse visa. As i recall it will effect from november onwards. So its gonna be much harder. Don't know if it will have an impact on the fee


well if they need something they should email right? no email wt so ever

colombo ahc is so crap


----------



## J.D

Hi 

I guess there have been no grants today..... The reason could possibly be that today is a public holiday in Australia as its some major footy match going on tomorrow and if I'm not mistaken since it's a public holiday today AHC may not be working. Hopefully January applicants will get there visa on Monday fingers crossed....

J.D


----------



## DevindaG

Monday is also a public holiday in Australia. So hopefully atleast Tuesday they start getting a move on things. Today is only a holiday in Victoria. Didn't expect it to have an impact on our visa grants. Oh well.... Waiting again.


----------



## J.D

Hi 

Looks like the 3rd of October is also a holiday as it is Labour day.


----------



## John93

J.D said:


> Hi
> 
> I guess there have been no grants today..... The reason could possibly be that today is a public holiday in Australia as its some major footy match going on tomorrow and if I'm not mistaken since it's a public holiday today AHC may not be working. Hopefully January applicants will get there visa on Monday fingers crossed....
> 
> J.D


I don't think the public holiday applies to AHC because it's not listed in their website. However, 3rd october is labour day so there won't be any grants


----------



## mandy0228

yes lets just assume that's the case. im so sick of waiting


----------



## castielhouse

Maggie-May24 said:


> This forum was set up for people to ask questions and get some general assistance, so it's not necessary to have a separate WhatsApp group. We also don't allow people to share personal information such as phone numbers in their posts.
> 
> If you are planning to apply for a partner visa, there are quite a few threads here that should give you helpful information and of course the DIBP website gives a good summary of the requirements.


I am applying for skilled migration.. i am still planing to start this... so it will be very convenient if i can join a WhatsApp group to clear some doubts..


----------



## mpink

carmel340 said:


> mine was paper application submitted to vfs, with medicals and PCC.
> 
> I hav received a mail on the next day of lodgment date ,that my application has been received , and no further emails received thereafter.


Can we do the medicals beforehand without the request from the AHC?


----------



## John93

mpink said:


> Can we do the medicals beforehand without the request from the AHC?


Yes you can. However, it advisable to wait until the AHC request it because if you do the medical it's only valid for a period of 12 months only.

So if you don't get the visa within 12 months AHC will ask you to redo a medical after it expires. Haven't seen it in Sri Lanka but i have seen in some other threads where applicants had to submit a second medical. 

As far as i know from the forum, the applications are processed according to the DOL. So even if you submit PC/Medical and all documents necessary in the beginning it will not have much of an impact on the speed of the grant. All depends on the case officer and his/her decision.

So for the safe side its better to submit when they request (also saves additional cost on doing a second medical)


----------



## Maggie-May24

castielhouse said:


> I am applying for skilled migration.. i am still planing to start this... so it will be very convenient if i can join a WhatsApp group to clear some doubts..


And as I said earlier this forum is here to help clear doubts. We don't allow advertisement of competing sites or WhatsApp since that pulls people away from this forum.

If you are interested in skilled migration, this thread isn't relevant since it's about people applying for a partner visa.

Perhaps either post your questions on a thread about skilled migration or start a new thread with your questions.


----------



## mpink

John93 said:


> Yes you can. However, it advisable to wait until the AHC request it because if you do the medical it's only valid for a period of 12 months only.
> 
> So if you don't get the visa within 12 months AHC will ask you to redo a medical after it expires. Haven't seen it in Sri Lanka but i have seen in some other threads where applicants had to submit a second medical.
> 
> As far as i know from the forum, the applications are processed according to the DOL. So even if you submit PC/Medical and all documents necessary in the beginning it will not have much of an impact on the speed of the grant. All depends on the case officer and his/her decision.
> 
> So for the safe side its better to submit when they request (also saves additional cost on doing a second medical)


Thank you so much John93, for such a informative reply. 
I wish you good luck on your visa☺


----------



## taepodong1101

Hi all, whats the average waiting period like for Sri Lankan applicants?


----------



## taepodong1101

John93 said:


> I don't think the public holiday applies to AHC because it's not listed in their website. However, 3rd october is labour day so there won't be any grants


I dont think overseas missions follow the public holidays of Australia but rather the ones of the country they are in. They follow keys ones of course like Christmas. In Dhaka they work Sunday - Thursday as Friday & Saturday are weekends.

Some holidays vary between states. WA has labour day around March or April whereas NSW on October.


----------



## John93

taepodong1101 said:


> Hi all, whats the average waiting period like for Sri Lankan applicants?


In the previous years the grants have been given within 4 & 1/2 months to 6 months.

However, by 2016 its impossible to give an average processing time because some applicants are still waiting even after almost 10 months.


----------



## John93

taepodong1101 said:


> I dont think overseas missions follow the public holidays of Australia but rather the ones of the country they are in. They follow keys ones of course like Christmas. In Dhaka they work Sunday - Thursday as Friday & Saturday are weekends.
> 
> Some holidays vary between states. WA has labour day around March or April whereas NSW on October.


The public holidays are listed in AHC colombo website and according to that 3rd October is a holiday.

www [dot] srilanka [dot] embassy [dot] gov [dot] au/clmb/aboutus [dot] html

Replace [dot] with "."


----------



## DevindaG

Hi all, 

Any news for anyone there after the mark of end September? Anyone received grants lately after the two holidays?


----------



## John93

No grants for Sri Lankans it seems. 

London AHC is already granting visa to applicants who applied in April 2016


----------



## pata

John93 said:


> No grants for Sri Lankans it seems.
> 
> London AHC is already granting visa to applicants who applied in April 2016


Hi

Today one London applicant got visa who applied in 4th May 2016.

Our AHC is crazy...Waiting is killing us

PATA


----------



## mandy0228

im so over this. seriously what is wrong with them


----------



## Deen81

*hi*

it is almost 11 months for this 17th..cant understand what they are doing even i submit my original police clearance two months ago...I need a decision soon now n want to get back to Ausii..enough in SL now...


----------



## pata

Deen81 said:


> it is almost 11 months for this 17th..cant understand what they are doing even i submit my original police clearance two months ago...I need a decision soon now n want to get back to Ausii..enough in SL now...


I can understand your situation. Really sorry to hear this long srilankan AHC process partner visa.

Finger crossed 
Pata


----------



## John93

Seems colombo AHC is doing nothing but just sitting around the whole day.

Havn't seen a single grant for Sri Lankans recently.

All the other applicants are getting from around the world. Wish they would at least answer to the e-mails


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
Hope everyone don ok n sick wth wating for grants. One of my frnd got his visa last week. But hes apply for regional visa off shore. But they took more than year to grant his visa.


----------



## John93

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi all
> Hope everyone don ok n sick wth wating for grants. One of my frnd got his visa last week. But hes apply for regional visa off shore. But they took more than year to grant his visa.


820 usually takes a longer time.

Wish Colombo AHC would just grant the all the remaining 309 visas all together


----------



## Marigold2016

Hey all

I got the request from AHC on 4th Oct requiring additional docs.
- Sri Lankan PCC orignal via registered post
- AFP PCC original via registered post (I posted it to them today)
- Letter from authorized celebrant 

Request for additional docs after submitted for a month (DOL 31/8/2016) That was quick eh! 

Anyone got any idea how long does it take after they have received all the docs they need? What's the next step though? Just wait?


----------



## John93

Marigold2016 said:


> Hey all
> 
> I got the request from AHC on 4th Oct requiring additional docs.
> - Sri Lankan PCC orignal via registered post
> - AFP PCC original via registered post (I posted it to them today)
> - Letter from authorized celebrant
> 
> Request for additional docs after submitted for a month (DOL 31/8/2016) That was quick eh!
> 
> Anyone got any idea how long does it take after they have received all the docs they need? What's the next step though? Just wait?


Well mine was the same. Slightly over 01 month they requested medical and additional docs,

Once they have all the documents + medical + PCC, your documents are complete. Its a matter of waiting now.


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
Any gud news frm ny one


----------



## pata

Hi all
Today also no luck in Srilanka.
In London 10may 2016 applicant got the visa. 

AHC in srilanka only keeping lot of applications in the queue. 

Make me crazy&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## John93

pata said:


> Hi all
> Today also no luck in Srilanka.
> In London 10may 2016 applicant got the visa.
> 
> AHC in srilanka only keeping lot of applications in the queue.
> 
> Make me crazy��������


I'm so disappointed about colombo AHC. Just when i thought only sri lankan government departments are slow on their work... 

Just have to be positive and keep hoping for the grant to be fast


----------



## akas

Hi Everyone,
There is a lot of people here so I was wondering if I can get some help.
I am Australian and my husband is Sri Lankan. 

My husband and I have been married for just over 2 years; we didn't have a big wedding, just went and registered as husband and wife in Melbourne just at the Old Treasury Building. We got married but didn't really think about putting a partner visa in. We got married so we could live together as husband and wife. 

Unfortunately, on my husband's visa, he came on had a 'no further stay condition' so he had to leave. We tried everything to get waivered, applied for a protection visa and a couple of waivers all failed so he left to Sri Lanka in late September and we are going to apply for a partner visa online through IMMI.

These are the following things I have attached in the visa.

The Applicant 
-- Form 47SP - Application for Migration to Australia by a Partner
-- Certified copy of passport
-- Four recent passport photos
-- Sri Lankan Identity card
-- Certified copy of birth certificate

The Sponsor 
-- Form 40SP – Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia
-- Four recent passport photos
-- Certified copy of birth certificate
-- Drivers Licence 

Commitment of Relationship
-- Statement prepared by applicant
-- Statement prepared by sponsor
-- Phone records before marriage
-- Puppy purchase + Insurance
-- Car insurance with both of our names
-- Receipts of gifts to each other
-- Phone records, Skype records, watsapp chat history now that he is overseas. 

History of our Relationship
-- Timeline leading up to meeting & wedding date
-- Phone records before marriage
--Letter from doctors and psychologist (got these when we were applying for a waiver, stating that I will be depressed without him)

Details on our Wedding
-- Certified copy of marriage certificate
-- Plane ticket of friend who came for the wedding from Sydney

Our Home
--List of duties we do at home
-- Unit lease from 2014 March - 2015 September
-- Bank statements with same address

Financial Aspects of Relationship
-- Joint bank account before marriage
-- Beneficiary for both o our Superannuation
-- Credit card under my name paying for both of our things, such as groceries etc.

Holidays & Social Photos together
--Invoices to hotel we stayed at 
--Tickets for movies we went together + tickets to tourist attractions. 
--Snaps with family and friends
--My ticket to visit him in Sri Lanka in January
--Letter written to Immigration asking for a tourist visa to Malaysia for my husband to visit with my sister and myself.

Supporting Witness Declarations
--3 from friends in Australia, 2 from Uncle and Aunty overseas

Would anyone please be able to tell me if this is enough evidence? We are both really stressing out about this, we have been living together for so long, now he is away from me, I can't focus on anything. I can't sleep or eat properly. 
Please help me

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## pata

akas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> There is a lot of people here so I was wondering if I can get some help.
> I am Australian and my husband is Sri Lankan.
> 
> My husband and I have been married for just over 2 years; we didn't have a big wedding, just went and registered as husband and wife in Melbourne just at the Old Treasury Building. We got married but didn't really think about putting a partner visa in. We got married so we could live together as husband and wife.
> 
> Unfortunately, on my husband's visa, he came on had a 'no further stay condition' so he had to leave. We tried everything to get waivered, applied for a protection visa and a couple of waivers all failed so he left to Sri Lanka in late September and we are going to apply for a partner visa online through IMMI.
> 
> These are the following things I have attached in the visa.
> 
> The Applicant
> -- Form 47SP - Application for Migration to Australia by a Partner
> -- Certified copy of passport
> -- Four recent passport photos
> -- Sri Lankan Identity card
> -- Certified copy of birth certificate
> 
> The Sponsor
> -- Form 40SP - Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia
> -- Four recent passport photos
> -- Certified copy of birth certificate
> -- Drivers Licence
> 
> Commitment of Relationship
> -- Statement prepared by applicant
> -- Statement prepared by sponsor
> -- Phone records before marriage
> -- Puppy purchase + Insurance
> -- Car insurance with both of our names
> -- Receipts of gifts to each other
> -- Phone records, Skype records, watsapp chat history now that he is overseas.
> 
> History of our Relationship
> -- Timeline leading up to meeting & wedding date
> -- Phone records before marriage
> --Letter from doctors and psychologist (got these when we were applying for a waiver, stating that I will be depressed without him)
> 
> Details on our Wedding
> -- Certified copy of marriage certificate
> -- Plane ticket of friend who came for the wedding from Sydney
> 
> Our Home
> --List of duties we do at home
> -- Unit lease from 2014 March - 2015 September
> -- Bank statements with same address
> 
> Financial Aspects of Relationship
> -- Joint bank account before marriage
> -- Beneficiary for both o our Superannuation
> -- Credit card under my name paying for both of our things, such as groceries etc.
> 
> Holidays & Social Photos together
> --Invoices to hotel we stayed at
> --Tickets for movies we went together + tickets to tourist attractions.
> --Snaps with family and friends
> --My ticket to visit him in Sri Lanka in January
> --Letter written to Immigration asking for a tourist visa to Malaysia for my husband to visit with my sister and myself.
> 
> Supporting Witness Declarations
> --3 from friends in Australia, 2 from Uncle and Aunty overseas
> 
> Would anyone please be able to tell me if this is enough evidence? We are both really stressing out about this, we have been living together for so long, now he is away from me, I can't focus on anything. I can't sleep or eat properly.
> Please help me
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


Hi 
We all submitted almost same as your documents. In this forum there is a expert called : Mish , better you ask from Mish

She is very helpful.

dont worry about this , All will be good 
God bless you

Thanks
Pata


----------



## Deen81

*hi Akas*



akas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> There is a lot of people here so I was wondering if I can get some help.
> I am Australian and my husband is Sri Lankan.
> 
> My husband and I have been married for just over 2 years; we didn't have a big wedding, just went and registered as husband and wife in Melbourne just at the Old Treasury Building. We got married but didn't really think about putting a partner visa in. We got married so we could live together as husband and wife.
> 
> Unfortunately, on my husband's visa, he came on had a 'no further stay condition' so he had to leave. We tried everything to get waivered, applied for a protection visa and a couple of waivers all failed so he left to Sri Lanka in late September and we are going to apply for a partner visa online through IMMI.
> 
> These are the following things I have attached in the visa.
> 
> The Applicant
> -- Form 47SP - Application for Migration to Australia by a Partner
> -- Certified copy of passport
> -- Four recent passport photos
> -- Sri Lankan Identity card
> -- Certified copy of birth certificate
> 
> The Sponsor
> -- Form 40SP - Sponsorship for a Partner to Migrate to Australia
> -- Four recent passport photos
> -- Certified copy of birth certificate
> -- Drivers Licence
> 
> Commitment of Relationship
> -- Statement prepared by applicant
> -- Statement prepared by sponsor
> -- Phone records before marriage
> -- Puppy purchase + Insurance
> -- Car insurance with both of our names
> -- Receipts of gifts to each other
> -- Phone records, Skype records, watsapp chat history now that he is overseas.
> 
> History of our Relationship
> -- Timeline leading up to meeting & wedding date
> -- Phone records before marriage
> --Letter from doctors and psychologist (got these when we were applying for a waiver, stating that I will be depressed without him)
> 
> Details on our Wedding
> -- Certified copy of marriage certificate
> -- Plane ticket of friend who came for the wedding from Sydney
> 
> Our Home
> --List of duties we do at home
> -- Unit lease from 2014 March - 2015 September
> -- Bank statements with same address
> 
> Financial Aspects of Relationship
> -- Joint bank account before marriage
> -- Beneficiary for both o our Superannuation
> -- Credit card under my name paying for both of our things, such as groceries etc.
> 
> Holidays & Social Photos together
> --Invoices to hotel we stayed at
> --Tickets for movies we went together + tickets to tourist attractions.
> --Snaps with family and friends
> --My ticket to visit him in Sri Lanka in January
> --Letter written to Immigration asking for a tourist visa to Malaysia for my husband to visit with my sister and myself.
> 
> Supporting Witness Declarations
> --3 from friends in Australia, 2 from Uncle and Aunty overseas
> 
> Would anyone please be able to tell me if this is enough evidence? We are both really stressing out about this, we have been living together for so long, now he is away from me, I can't focus on anything. I can't sleep or eat properly.
> Please help me
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


me n my wife have a same situation.. i did every thing to get my visa but they ask me to leave.. finally,i left the country n apply from sri lanka n waiting for my visa. it is almost 11 months n still waiting...feel sorry about your wife..i know how hard it is..my wife also going through the same situation..


----------



## pata

I think AHC in srilanka no more &#55357;&#56841;so no grant


----------



## Bubu1980

Hooe they do somthn ths weekend


----------



## John93

pata said:


> I think AHC in srilanka no more ��so no grant


What do you mean no more ???


----------



## akas

Deen81 said:


> me n my wife have a same situation.. i did every thing to get my visa but they ask me to leave.. finally,i left the country n apply from sri lanka n waiting for my visa. it is almost 11 months n still waiting...feel sorry about your wife..i know how hard it is..my wife also going through the same situation..


Hi Deen81
Did they request more evidence? What type of evidence did you submit? Did they give you any indication as to why they arr taking so long? Please let me know what has been happening as i am always so anxious and also wondering what will happen next!

Thanks


----------



## Matha

Hi everyone..
This silence of AHC make me depressed...
Why are they being so silent??
Fingers crossed..
Can't wait


----------



## mandy0228

has anyone called ahc? i called like 2 times. one time i couldn't get through and other time they called their standard reply. if we all call and hassale them hopefully they will do something


----------



## pata

Hi 

I spoke to them. They said their standard processing time 12 months so asked me to wait &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## mandy0228

yea thats what they always say


----------



## Asa100

Hi everyone.how are you guys doing...can't see any grants going around for sometime.i am working full time .so didn't find time to come online guys.how is everyone doing?


----------



## pata

Hi guys

Looks like these day all forum keep silent. 

Even onshore people not getting. Is immigration have any issues?

Pata


----------



## Deen81

*Hi Guys*

it is a good news..Alhamdullia..they have grant my visa this morning and i just got the email from my lawyer...it is been hard last 5-6 years in my life was fighting to get a visa..Finally,hard work and patience paid off thanks to all mighty...thanks for all help u guys..wishing every one will get their decisions very soon..


----------



## mandy0228

Deen81 said:


> it is a good news..Alhamdullia..they have grant my visa this morning and i just got the email from my lawyer...it is been hard last 5-6 years in my life was fighting to get a visa..Finally,hard work and patience paid off thanks to all mighty...thanks for all help u guys..wishing every one will get their decisions very soon..


congratulations. at least one of us have good news


----------



## pata

Deen81 said:


> it is a good news..Alhamdullia..they have grant my visa this morning and i just got the email from my lawyer...it is been hard last 5-6 years in my life was fighting to get a visa..Finally,hard work and patience paid off thanks to all mighty...thanks for all help u guys..wishing every one will get their decisions very soon..


Dear Deen

My god. Congratulations. .so happy.

Did u get 100 or 309 ?.
Good luck 
Pata


----------



## Matha

Deen81 said:


> it is a good news..Alhamdullia..they have grant my visa this morning and i just got the email from my lawyer...it is been hard last 5-6 years in my life was fighting to get a visa..Finally,hard work and patience paid off thanks to all mighty...thanks for all help u guys..wishing every one will get their decisions very soon..


Congratulations Deen..
All the best for your life in Aussie....


----------



## Deen81

Matha said:


> Congratulations Deen..
> All the best for your life in Aussie....


thanks matha


----------



## Deen81

pata said:


> Dear Deen
> 
> My god. Congratulations. .so happy.
> 
> Did u get 100 or 309 ?.
> Good luck
> Pata


thanks Patta..


----------



## John93

Deen81 said:


> it is a good news..Alhamdullia..they have grant my visa this morning and i just got the email from my lawyer...it is been hard last 5-6 years in my life was fighting to get a visa..Finally,hard work and patience paid off thanks to all mighty...thanks for all help u guys..wishing every one will get their decisions very soon..


Hi Deen81

Congratulations and best of luck for your future in Aussie


----------



## John93

*Updated timelines are as below*

2016

1. Mandy0228 - DOL 04/01/2016 - In Process
2. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
3. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
4. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
5. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
6. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
7. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
8. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
9. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
10. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
11. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/8/2016 - In Process


----------



## ramiz

Deen81 said:


> it is a good news..Alhamdullia..they have grant my visa this morning and i just got the email from my lawyer...it is been hard last 5-6 years in my life was fighting to get a visa..Finally,hard work and patience paid off thanks to all mighty...thanks for all help u guys..wishing every one will get their decisions very soon..


Congratulations Deen81. So happy for you. Wish you all the best


----------



## J.D

Congratulations Deen 

All the very best 

Regards 

J.D


----------



## Deen81

John93 said:


> Hi Deen81
> 
> Congratulations and best of luck for your future in Aussie


thanks John..


----------



## Deen81

J.D said:


> Congratulations Deen
> 
> All the very best
> 
> Regards
> 
> J.D


thanka mate


----------



## Deen81

ramiz said:


> Congratulations Deen81. So happy for you. Wish you all the best


thanks Ramizz


----------



## mandy0228

guys got the visa. wait is finally over. i think they'll start now. thanks for all the support


----------



## pata

mandy0228 said:


> guys got the visa. wait is finally over. i think they'll start now. thanks for all the support


Hi mandy

I though today morning. Congrats. I am so happy. Next Johannie 
Pata


----------



## John93

mandy0228 said:


> guys got the visa. wait is finally over. i think they'll start now. thanks for all the support


So good to hear that mandy ! Congratulations  Hope they will keep on granting now


----------



## John93

*Updated timelines are as below*

2016

1. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
2. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
3. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
4. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
5. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
6. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
7. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
8. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
9. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
10. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/8/2016 - In Process


----------



## carmel340

*Hi*

Congrats for the two of u and best of luck. Pls update my lodgment date as well in the listing. DOL 10th mar 2016. Thanks


----------



## mandy0228

pata said:


> Hi mandy
> 
> I though today morning. Congrats. I am so happy. Next Johannie
> Pata


thank you heaps


----------



## mandy0228

John93 said:


> So good to hear that mandy ! Congratulations  Hope they will keep on granting now


thank you so much. yes think so. hopefully


----------



## John93

*Updated timelines are as below*

2016

1. Johannie - DOL 10/01/2016 - In Process
2. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
3. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
4. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
5. carmel340 - DOL 10/03/2016 - In Process
6. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
7. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
8. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
9. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
10. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
11. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/8/2016 - In Process


----------



## Matha

mandy0228 said:


> guys got the visa. wait is finally over. i think they'll start now. thanks for all the support


Congrats Mandy
Feeling happy for you.. somehow they've started grants


----------



## Johannie

Congratulations Mandy. So excited to see you have received your visa! Wish you all the best for your future. 

I have my fingers crossed ours wont be long now


----------



## ramiz

mandy0228 said:


> guys got the visa. wait is finally over. i think they'll start now. thanks for all the support


Congratulations Mandy.. 
Wish you all the best for the future in Aussie.
So good to see them granting visa finally.


----------



## Johannie

Our visa has been granted!! Wish everyone who is still waiting the best of luck


----------



## John93

Johannie said:


> Our visa has been granted!! Wish everyone who is still waiting the best of luck


Congratulations Johannie ! Did you get the visa today ?


----------



## John93

*Updated timelines are as below*

2016

1. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
2. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
3. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
4. carmel340 - DOL 10/03/2016 - In Process
5. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
6. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
7. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
8. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
9. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
10. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/8/2016 - In Process


----------



## Johannie

Hi John, 

My partner received it today  Just an email. We hadn't heard from AHC since March before this. We are both very excited!

Good luck to you!


----------



## Matha

Johannie said:


> Our visa has been granted!! Wish everyone who is still waiting the best of luck


Congrats Johannie...
All the best


----------



## ramiz

Johannie said:


> Our visa has been granted!! Wish everyone who is still waiting the best of luck


Congratulations Johannie


----------



## pata

Johannie said:


> Hi John,
> 
> My partner received it today  Just an email. We hadn't heard from AHC since March before this. We are both very excited!
> 
> Good luck to you!


Hi

Congratulation


----------



## Bubu1980

Congratulations all who recive visa. Soo happy n excited for all of u guud luck everyone


----------



## DevindaG

Congratulations to all who received the grant. Seems like the AHC Colombo is back in business. Now the wait continues for the rest of us


----------



## mpink

Congratulations to all who received their visa.......!

Finally, I lodged my partner visa application online on 10/10/2016. 
PCC - Submitted along with the application. 
Biometrics - Completed on 14/10/2016.


----------



## John93

*Updated timelines are as below*

2016

1. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
2. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
3. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
4. carmel340 - DOL 10/03/2016 - In Process
5. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
6. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
7. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
8. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
9. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
10. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/8/2016 - In Process
11. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process


----------



## carmel340

*Hi*

Has anyone received any updates on visa grants?


----------



## J.D

Hi 

No grants for February as yet hopefully at the end of the month 

J.D


----------



## pata

carmel340 said:


> Has anyone received any updates on visa grants?


Hi

I think feb onwards applicant need to wait till they send .

Hope this month some more applicant will get.if not have to wait

Fingers crossed


----------



## Matha

Hi friends 
Any updates???😟😟😟


----------



## pata

Matha said:


> Hi friends
> Any updates???&#128543;&#128543;&#128543;


Hi Matha

You and JD is in top of our list.so we are waiting ur grand.
So far no news.....

Dont known again when will they start to issue visa . killing this waiting

Pata


----------



## Matha

Hi Pata
Still I don't have any updates.
That's why I'm asking the people next to us


----------



## pata

Matha said:


> Hi Pata
> Still I don't have any updates.
> That's why I'm asking the people next to us


Hi matha

We are waiting JD and you. lets see today.if not next week.
Hope this month they may grant some more.
Pata


----------



## ramiz

So it seems no more grants this week in our list. 
There has been a lot of grants last year in October-November period. I was hoping something like that happen for us as well..


----------



## pata

Hi all

I saw in india and Pakistan feb applicant received the visa recently. 

Hope this month our feb applicant will get it.

Good luck 
Pata


----------



## DevindaG

Hi all, it has been a very silent weeks so far. Just heard that someone who lodged in April, have received the visa. This is at Colombo AHC. Anyone here got it recently?


----------



## pata

DevindaG said:


> Hi all, it has been a very silent weeks so far. Just heard that someone who lodged in April, have received the visa. This is at Colombo AHC. Anyone here got it recently?


Hi.

No we all waiting. Indian who applied in april also got yesterday

Hope and pray for this week.

Thanks
Pata


----------



## John93

DevindaG said:


> Hi all, it has been a very silent weeks so far. Just heard that someone who lodged in April, have received the visa. This is at Colombo AHC. Anyone here got it recently?


Hi

From where did you hear that a sri lankan applicant who applied on April got the visa ? Also is it partner visa (PMV or 309) or else some other visa ?


----------



## DevindaG

I spoke with my agent and got to know that she received a grant for a application lodged in April. Things are moving forward. Hope for the best.


----------



## John93

DevindaG said:


> I spoke with my agent and got to know that she received a grant for a application lodged in April. Things are moving forward. Hope for the best.


its pretty rare to go ahead on the DOL before granting visa for previous applicants

Either Way, was it partner visa or some other visa ?


----------



## carmel340

*Hi*

I also got to know from my agent that a February 2016 applicant (spouse 309/100) has received the visa two weeks before. I hope everybody gets good news soon.


----------



## John93

carmel340 said:


> I also got to know from my agent that a February 2016 applicant (spouse 309/100) has received the visa two weeks before. I hope everybody gets good news soon.


Good to know february grants are in motion !


----------



## mpink

mpink said:


> Congratulations to all who received their visa.......!
> 
> Finally, I lodged my partner visa application online on 10/10/2016.
> PCC - Submitted along with the application.
> Biometrics - Completed on 14/10/2016.


Hello everyone

I got the request for medicals, original PCC and more information on 25/10/2016.
Completed medicals and submitted other info on 27/10/16


----------



## John93

Another week begins and about to start a new month.

*Updated timelines are as below*

2016

1. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
2. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
3. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
4. carmel340 - DOL 10/03/2016 - In Process
5. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
6. PATA - DOL 05/05/2016 - In Process 
7. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
8. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
9. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
10. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/8/2016 - In Process
11. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process


----------



## Tazzy

*Just got married!!*

Hi Lovely people

I am a permanent visa holder and got married to my girlfriend in Sri Lanka.

I am preparing my spouse visa application now.

I have the evidence which is : Skype, Whatsapp, Facetime & call history, Wedding pics, Honeymoon pics etc.

I am trying to lodge it online.

Appreciate your valuable tips for me to successfully lodge the application.

Thanks in advance


----------



## J.D

Tazzy said:


> Hi Lovely people
> 
> I am a permanent visa holder and got married to my girlfriend in Sri Lanka.
> 
> I am preparing my spouse visa application now.
> 
> I have the evidence which is : Skype, Whatsapp, Facetime & call history, Wedding pics, Honeymoon pics etc.
> 
> I am trying to lodge it online.
> 
> Appreciate your valuable tips for me to successfully lodge the application.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi Tazzz

Don't forget you Marriage certificate as it would be vital. All document need to be certified by autorised party I just did them with the police. You will also need a copy of your birth certificate and your passport endorsed. Joint bank statements is a great help or joint account info. Give them anything above and beyond what is required as then you would not request for additional information.. Hope this helps. Good luck

J.D


----------



## Tazzy

J.D said:


> Hi Tazzz
> 
> Don't forget you Marriage certificate as it would be vital. All document need to be certified by autorised party I just did them with the police. You will also need a copy of your birth certificate and your passport endorsed. Joint bank statements is a great help or joint account info. Give them anything above and beyond what is required as then you would not request for additional information.. Hope this helps. Good luck
> 
> J.D


I heard that I don't have to authorise the documents, just scan them and attach? Can I use SL JP to authorise?

I dont have a joint bank account .... becouse my wife is in Sri Lanka we cannot open a bank join. What I have is the receipt of the money I sending her for her living using Western Unioin? would that help ? any better way to show financial commitments ?


----------



## carmel340

*To tazzy*

Hello tazzy, it is better if ur wife gets advice from a spouse visa agent. Because they help you with the documentation since they are always updated with the new rules and regulations. As far as I am concerned u have to certify the copies as true copy from a lawyer or relevant person. And also check the spouse visa checklist from immigration site. Wish u good luck


----------



## J.D

Tazzy said:


> I heard that I don't have to authorise the documents, just scan them and attach? Can I use SL JP to authorise?
> 
> I dont have a joint bank account .... becouse my wife is in Sri Lanka we cannot open a bank join. What I have is the receipt of the money I sending her for her living using Western Unioin? would that help ? any better way to show financial commitments ?


Hi Tazzy

Yes you have to certify all documents. And yes it can be done by a srilankan J.P or lawyer. I don't think you need a migration officer to tell you that if you can go onto the websites and read the updates but choice is yours. I'm sure your western union details would be sufficient. ANZ Australia does allow you to open up a joint account whilst your spouse is out of the country just call the bank but the account could only be activated for your wife's use only when she enters Australia. That's an option. A joint account goes a long way.

All the best J.D


----------



## samv

Good day everyone,

We are thinking of applying for a family sponsored visiting visa for my gf as soon as we get married, even before lodging the partner visa. Does anyone have any advice on this?

We are wondering whether we can get a visiting visa early if we apply like that. 

I am aware that this may mean we might have to do the medical twice. but other than that does anyone know any downside to this?

Thanks in advance.
Sam


----------



## pata

Hi All

Good news. I got my patner visa.

Thanks for helping me and i specially thank Mish who really helping lot of people in this forum. 

John .thanks for helping people .

Good luck for all the applicant and god bless you all.

Pata


----------



## ramiz

pata said:


> Hi All
> 
> Good news. I got my patner visa.
> 
> Thanks for helping me and i specially thank Mish who really helping lot of people in this forum.
> 
> John .thanks for helping people .
> 
> Good luck for all the applicant and god bless you all.
> 
> Pata


This is amazing news.. Congratulations pata. Wish you all the best.


----------



## J.D

pata said:


> Hi All
> 
> Good news. I got my patner visa.
> 
> Thanks for helping me and i specially thank Mish who really helping lot of people in this forum.
> 
> John .thanks for helping people .
> 
> Good luck for all the applicant and god bless you all.
> 
> Pata


Hi PATA

Congratulations all the very best for your future. Was just wondering when you applied

Cheers J.D


----------



## carmel340

Congrats to pata!!


----------



## Bubu1980

pata said:


> Hi All
> 
> Good news. I got my patner visa.
> 
> Thanks for helping me and i specially thank Mish who really helping lot of people in this forum.
> 
> John .thanks for helping people .
> 
> Good luck for all the applicant and god bless you all.
> 
> Pata


Congrats pata all da best in aussie mate. And may i know whn u done ur medicals and submit ur additional documents. And did they call u and interviewed u
Thx and all da best again


----------



## Bubu1980

Congrats pata and all da best. And may i know whn u submit ur medicals and additional documents. Did they interview u through phone or in person
Thx mate


----------



## pata

Bubu1980 said:


> Congrats pata all da best in aussie mate. And may i know whn u done ur medicals and submit ur additional documents. And did they call u and interviewed u
> Thx and all da best again


Thanks BuBu1980.no contacts

Thanks
Pata


----------



## pata

Bubu1980 said:


> Congrats pata and all da best. And may i know whn u submit ur medicals and additional documents. Did they interview u through phone or in person
> Thx mate


DOL 05 may 2016 
Medical and police clearance 03 June 2016

No contacts .nearly 6 months .Thank god .

Hope and pray for others .good luck

PATA


----------



## John93

pata said:


> DOL 05 may 2016
> Medical and police clearance 03 June 2016
> 
> No contacts .nearly 6 months .Thank god .
> 
> Hope and pray for others .good luck
> 
> PATA


Hey PATA,

Wish you all the best in Aussie ! Hope the rest of us will receive our visas soon !


----------



## John93

*Updated timelines are as below*

2016

1. J.D - DOL 10/02/2016 - In Process
2. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
3. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
4. carmel340 - DOL 10/03/2016 - In Process
5. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
6. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
7. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
8. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
9. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/8/2016 - In Process
10. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process


----------



## samv

samv said:


> Good day everyone,
> 
> We are thinking of applying for a family sponsored visiting visa for my gf as soon as we get married, even before lodging the partner visa. Does anyone have any advice on this?
> 
> We are wondering whether we can get a visiting visa early if we apply like that.
> 
> I am aware that this may mean we might have to do the medical twice. but other than that does anyone know any downside to this?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Sam


anyone has had any experience on this?


----------



## pata

samv said:


> anyone has had any experience on this?


Hi Sam

If u still not married then if u apply visitor visa for ur fiancé then they may reject. One of my friend did and they rejected.

Better marry and after that once u apply partner visa then u may apply vistors visa to ur wife.

Otherwise if ur girlfriend have any relative in australia then they can sponsor her . Is she working in srilanka? Or have properties in her name ?.Because u need to proof that she should come back to srilanka.

Hope u got my points

Thanks 
Pata


----------



## Marigold2016

Congrats Pata !

That was quick! Wonder why they skip the application lodged Feb and Mar. Maybe they are trying to catch up and improve their KPI or something...Hopefully you guys from Feb and Mar will get your grant soon


----------



## J.D

Hi Matha 

Have you heard any news from AHC in regards to your visa ?? 

Regards J.D


----------



## J.D

Marigold2016 said:


> Congrats Pata !
> 
> That was quick! Wonder why they skip the application lodged Feb and Mar. Maybe they are trying to catch up and improve their KPI or something...Hopefully you guys from Feb and Mar will get your grant soon


Hi

I find it surprising too as they claim they go according to the DOL which is not the case

J.D


----------



## pata

J.D said:


> Hi
> 
> I find it surprising too as they claim they go according to the DOL which is not the case
> 
> J.D


I think case to case different and all depends on our evidence and past recods.

I have been to australia long time with work permit.

Thanks
PATA


----------



## akbrocks

Congrats PATA and all the very best!!


----------



## samv

pata said:


> Hi Sam
> 
> If u still not married then if u apply visitor visa for ur fiancé then they may reject. One of my friend did and they rejected.
> 
> Better marry and after that once u apply partner visa then u may apply vistors visa to ur wife.
> 
> Otherwise if ur girlfriend have any relative in australia then they can sponsor her . Is she working in srilanka? Or have properties in her name ?.Because u need to proof that she should come back to srilanka.
> 
> Hope u got my points
> 
> Thanks
> Pata


Thanks Pata

after getting married is it best to apply parnter visa first then vistor visa? or can you lodge the visitor visa prior to partner visa?


----------



## pata

samv said:


> Thanks Pata
> 
> after getting married is it best to apply parnter visa first then vistor visa? or can you lodge the visitor visa prior to partner visa?


Dear Sam

What i mean is .if you apply visitor visa before marrige then they will reject.most of then got rejected. Better u check with professional migration agent .
After applied partner visa if u apply visitor visa there are chance to get visitors visa.but some people got rejected.

All depends one the applicant background. If she has job in srilanka and properties then u can proof that she will come back otherwise they dont give vistors visa.
Pata


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi every one
Ny one heard about today frm AHC
Thx


----------



## carmel340

*Hi*

Seems like there are no grants today..&#128543;


----------



## samv

Thanks again Pata and best wishes


----------



## samv

hi guys,

do you know who can witness a statutory declaration in sri lanka?

this is regarding the declarations from me and my partners parents, siblings, friends etc

did you guys use the ag.gov.au commonwealth statutory declarations for for this, and if so who did you get to sign it as witness?

Thanks much appreciated. I already have the 888 form signed by two Australian citizens.

Sam


----------



## ramiz

samv said:


> hi guys,
> 
> do you know who can witness a statutory declaration in sri lanka?
> 
> this is regarding the declarations from me and my partners parents, siblings, friends etc
> 
> did you guys use the ag.gov.au commonwealth statutory declarations for for this, and if so who did you get to sign it as witness?
> 
> Thanks much appreciated. I already have the 888 form signed by two Australian citizens.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam,
A JP or lawyer can witness statutory statements.


----------



## samv

ramiz said:


> Hi Sam,
> A JP or lawyer can witness statutory statements.


Cheers, thanks Ramiz!


----------



## samv

ramiz said:


> Hi Sam,
> A JP or lawyer can witness statutory statements.


"_If you are not an Australian citizen or permanent resident and
you reside outside Australia, your statement cannot be
considered a statutory declaration under Australian law, even if
it is made using this form or the template provided by the
Attorney-General's Department. However, under policy, your
statement should be witnessed or certified according to the
legal practices of the country in which you make the
statement. Failing that, it should be witnessed by a person
whose occupation or qualification is comparable to those
listed above. This person should sign, date and specify their
occupation at the bottom of the statement._"

..So this means statements made by my parents and my partners parents (who are not australian citizens) will not be considered statutory declarations even though they are made using the commonwealth stat. dec. template?

but still it is acceptable to use this form and get it signed by a Sri Lankan JP or Lawyer, as there is no other means of doing it?


----------



## pata

samv said:


> hi guys,
> 
> do you know who can witness a statutory declaration in sri lanka?
> 
> this is regarding the declarations from me and my partners parents, siblings, friends etc
> 
> did you guys use the ag.gov.au commonwealth statutory declarations for for this, and if so who did you get to sign it as witness?
> 
> Thanks much appreciated. I already have the 888 form signed by two Australian citizens.
> 
> Sam


Sam

If u can get more 888 form from Australiancitizen or PR will make ur application strong.

If you can better get 2 more.
Thanks
Pata


----------



## J.D

samv said:


> "_If you are not an Australian citizen or permanent resident and
> you reside outside Australia, your statement cannot be
> considered a statutory declaration under Australian law, even if
> it is made using this form or the template provided by the
> Attorney-General's Department. However, under policy, your
> statement should be witnessed or certified according to the
> legal practices of the country in which you make the
> statement. Failing that, it should be witnessed by a person
> whose occupation or qualification is comparable to those
> listed above. This person should sign, date and specify their
> occupation at the bottom of the statement._"
> 
> ..So this means statements made by my parents and my partners parents (who are not australian citizens) will not be considered statutory declarations even though they are made using the commonwealth stat. dec. template?
> 
> but still it is acceptable to use this form and get it signed by a Sri Lankan JP or Lawyer, as there is no other means of doing it?


Hi Sam

If your not a Australian citizen you can write your personal statement on regular A4 paper and get it attested by a JP or a Lawyer they are both accepted this information I was given by AHC. Yes the more 888 forms you hand over with you documents the better it is and if you have any pictures of you and your partner together with the individuals who have filled the 888 forms it would be so much better.. But your 888 has nothing whatsoever to do with your personal statement. Even a statement from your parents can be written on regular A4 paper and certified by a lawyer or JP. Hope this helps

Regards J.D


----------



## samv

Awesome. thanks you both Pata and J.D!


----------



## Hakeem

Hey Guys,

"The application is in the final stage, it’s up to the Senior Migration Officer in Colombo to make the final decision but it was recommended for a grant by the case officer in Sydney."

What does this means in terms of visa grant time frame? I know it's a pretty good sign but how long do you guys reckon it will take ? Look I am way too early to ask this question because it only 3 months since we applied. But would like to know how long it did take for people after the final stage?

DOL : 02 August 2016
CO assigned & Request for further document & medical 31 August 2016
Medical completed 5th September 2016


----------



## John93

Hakeem said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> "The application is in the final stage, it's up to the Senior Migration Officer in Colombo to make the final decision but it was recommended for a grant by the case officer in Sydney."
> 
> What does this means in terms of visa grant time frame? I know it's a pretty good sign but how long do you guys reckon it will take ? Look I am way too early to ask this question because it only 3 months since we applied. But would like to know how long it did take for people after the final stage?
> 
> DOL : 02 August 2016
> CO assigned & Request for further document & medical 31 August 2016
> Medical completed 5th September 2016


Now your application will be in the queue according to the DOL. It may take 6 months or more before your grant. (it took about 6 months for PATA to get his visa, while the rest is still waiting almost 8-12 months since DOL)

every case is different, therefore can't give a certain timeline.


----------



## Hakeem

John93 said:


> Now your application will be in the queue according to the DOL. It may take 6 months or more before your grant. (it took about 6 months for PATA to get his visa, while the rest is still waiting almost 8-12 months since DOL)
> 
> every case is different, therefore can't give a certain timeline.


Hi John

Thanks for the valuable info, its ridiculous that they take another 6 more months from the final stage.


----------



## John93

Hakeem said:


> Hi John
> 
> Thanks for the valuable info, its ridiculous that they take another 6 more months from the final stage.


True but the time frame given by them is 12 months. So we just have to wait patiently. Most of the applicants were able to submit the medicles and additional documents within the first 2 months after DOL. But afterwards they are still waiting...


----------



## Hakeem

John93 said:


> True but the time frame given by them is 12 months. So we just have to wait patiently. Most of the applicants were able to submit the medicles and additional documents within the first 2 months after DOL. But afterwards they are still waiting...


Anyway Thanks John, its just a matter of time and hope everyone gets their visa soon.

Cheers
Hakeem


----------



## alberdina

Hi guys please add me to your timeline, application date of March 22 2016. Looking at the happenings since about October 2015 it appears to me that the 309 visa's have been granted 9 months to about 9 months 8 days. So that is what I am working off as it seems pretty consistent


----------



## alberdina

oh I believe we all just need to be patient like John93 says, they do say 12 months so if we all get it in approximately 9 months or so then they are beating the standard 12 month frame that they say is the standard.


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi everyone 
Is ny one heard abt da grants today. Ive noticed they grants visa normally in fridays. Have a gud long weekend everyone 
Thx


----------



## carmel340

Seems like there are no grants today😞😞


----------



## J.D

Hi All

My visa was granted yesterday. 9 months and 1 day was the time period I waited. My best wishes to everyone in the que good luck and fingers crossed that you will get your visas soon. 

Cheers J.D


----------



## John93

J.D said:


> Hi All
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday. 9 months and 1 day was the time period I waited. My best wishes to everyone in the que good luck and fingers crossed that you will get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers J.D


Congratulations J.D ! Best wishes for your life in Aussie !


----------



## John93

*Updated timelines are as below*

2016

1. Matha - DOL 22/02/2016 - In Process
2. Akbrocks - DOL 03/03/2016 - In Process
3. carmel340 - DOL 10/03/2016 - In Process
4. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
5. alberdina - DOL 22/03/2016 - In Process
6. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
7. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
8. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
9. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process 
10. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
11. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process


----------



## Bubu1980

Congrats JD all da best


----------



## carmel340

*Hi*

Congrats to JD &#128578;


----------



## ramiz

J.D said:


> Hi All
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday. 9 months and 1 day was the time period I waited. My best wishes to everyone in the que good luck and fingers crossed that you will get your visas soon.
> 
> Cheers J.D


Congrats J.D. Wish you all the best


----------



## J.D

Hi all 

Thanks so much for the wishes. Good luck to you all and all the very best in your future endeavors. I hope everyone one of you get your visas soon. Take care 

Regards J.D


----------



## mpink

Hi everyone ! 

I need some advice.....

I'm planning to go to Ausi on a tourist visa by end of this month. I have applied online and submitted all docs and completed PCC and medical. As I need to inform the department reg. my travel, is it sufficient to fill the online form to update them?

Thanks,

Good luck to all who are at the final stage and wish that your waiting will be over soon!!


----------



## J.D

mpink said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> I need some advice.....
> 
> I'm planning to go to Ausi on a tourist visa by end of this month. I have applied online and submitted all docs and completed PCC and medical. As I need to inform the department reg. my travel, is it sufficient to fill the online form to update them?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Good luck to all who are at the final stage and wish that your waiting will be over soon!!


Hi

Have you applied for your visitor visa if No I think there is a section there that they ask you if you have applied for any other visa to Australia. Yes you can fill the regular form but you can also write an e.mail to your case officer stating your intent to travel on a holiday visa the dates and your visa no if you have one and your date of return..

Hope this helps

J.D


----------



## mpink

J.D said:


> Hi
> 
> Have you applied for your visitor visa if No I think there is a section there that they ask you if you have applied for any other visa to Australia. Yes you can fill the regular form but you can also write an e.mail to your case officer stating your intent to travel on a holiday visa the dates and your visa no if you have one and your date of return..
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> J.D


Hi J.D

Yes I applied for a tourist visa after 2 weeks of the partner visa application. It was granted within a week. 

Thank you so much for the reply.

Congratulations and best wishes for the new life in Australia


----------



## samv

mpink said:


> Hi J.D
> 
> Yes I applied for a tourist visa after 2 weeks of the partner visa application. It was granted within a week.
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply.
> 
> Congratulations and best wishes for the new life in Australia


hi mpink,

Congrats & all the best with your travel. may I ask did you apply under the category of family-sponsored visitor visa?

how many months were granted?

Thanks
Sam


----------



## mpink

samv said:


> hi mpink,
> 
> Congrats & all the best with your travel. may I ask did you apply under the category of family-sponsored visitor visa?
> 
> how many months were granted?
> 
> Thanks
> Sam


Hi Sam!

No it's not family sponsored. .... l filled the online form 1419
I got 1 year, multiple entries (which I requested), 3months maximum stay..... they did not impose 'No further stay' condition this time. (This is my 3rd tourist visa)

Cheers!
Mpink


----------



## samv

mpink said:


> Hi Sam!
> 
> No it's not family sponsored. .... l filled the online form 1419
> I got 1 year, multiple entries (which I requested), 3months maximum stay..... they did not impose 'No further stay' condition this time. (This is my 3rd tourist visa)
> 
> Cheers!
> Mpink


Cheers thanks for the info Mpink. would you consider applying for visitor visa under the tourist stream beneficial over the family-sponsored stream (while waiting for 309 partner visa to be processed)? .. I hear tourist stream visas get processed pretty quickly compared to family-sponsored.

if i understand correctly your visa means you can enter australia as many times as you like, as long as each visit does not exceed 3 months. is that right?.. is there a wait period imposed between visits or can you leave australia and come back, like the very next day for example?


----------



## mpink

I think the tourist stream is the fastest and easiest if you could show them that you have ties to your home country to go back for.... and also the main purpose of visit is for holiday, visit family and friends, tour around Australia. ...bla..bla...bla.... 
Having applied for the partner visa is a plus point....but don't forget to meet all the requirements of the tourist visa
I would always prefer to go with the tourist stream. 
Yes you are correct . I can enter many times as I wish. There's no specific waiting period between entries. Last year i traveled out of Australia and re entered after 7 days. I was not questioned. But i had my return ticket to SL in couple of weeks time. 

Hope this helps. ...


----------



## samv

mpink said:


> I think the tourist stream is the fastest and easiest if you could show them that you have ties to your home country to go back for.... and also the main purpose of visit is for holiday, visit family and friends, tour around Australia. ...bla..bla...bla....
> Having applied for the partner visa is a plus point....but don't forget to meet all the requirements of the tourist visa
> I would always prefer to go with the tourist stream.
> Yes you are correct . I can enter many times as I wish. There's no specific waiting period between entries. Last year i traveled out of Australia and re entered after 7 days. I was not questioned. But i had my return ticket to SL in couple of weeks time.
> 
> Hope this helps. ...


thank you very much for the valuable info. yes the family sponsored stream seems to be a rather cumbersome one with a longer wait period and still no guarantee for a grant longer than 3 months.

we may go with the tourism stream as that might allow us to travel together to Australia. lets see how it goes..

All the best!


----------



## mpink

Wish you all the best and lot of blessings!


----------



## John93

End of another week. No grants ☹


----------



## akbrocks

Hey Guys,

My wife got her visa grant and I would like to thank you each and everyone for helping me out with my twisted queries. 

All the very best to all the other applicants who have applied.

Good Luck!!

DOL: 03/03/2016
Grant: 23/11/2016


----------



## John93

akbrocks said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My wife got her visa grant and I would like to thank you each and everyone for helping me out with my twisted queries.
> 
> All the very best to all the other applicants who have applied.
> 
> Good Luck!!
> 
> DOL: 03/03/2016
> Grant: 23/11/2016


Hi

Congratulations on the grant ! Finally its good to hear about grants for march applicants 

Did she receive the grant email in the morning ?


----------



## John93

*Updated timelines are as below*

2016

1. carmel340 - DOL 10/03/2016 - In Process
2. John93 - DOL 18/03/2016 - In Process
3. alberdina - DOL 22/03/2016 - In Process
4. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
5. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
6. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
7. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process 
8. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
9. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process


----------



## akbrocks

John93 said:


> Hi
> 
> Congratulations on the grant ! Finally its good to hear about grants for march applicants
> 
> Did she receive the grant email in the morning ?


Hey John93,

Yes, she got an email at 10am Sri Lanka time.

Regards,


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi 
Congrats on ur wife visa grant. Hope everyone one will get there grants soon
Thx


----------



## carmel340

*Hi*

Congrats to akbrocks.


----------



## John93

*Visa Granted*

Hi everyone,

I received my visa today  , 24th November 2016. My timeline is as below

Initial DOL 18/03/2016
Acknowledgement email 23/03/2016
Medical & Additional Information Requested 19/04/2016 
Additional Information Submitted 21/04/2016 
Medical Submitted 26/04/2016

Since then no contact from the CO. No emails or interviews.

309 Visa granted 24/11/2016  So happy !

Total waiting period 8 Months and 6 Days (251 Days)

Best of luck for all the pending applicants ! And thank you to those who help out throughout this thread and forum 

Cheers !


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi
Congrats john. Happy for u all da best


----------



## John93

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi
> Congrats john. Happy for u all da best


Hi Booboo1980

Thank you so much !  Hope you get your visa soon


----------



## Bubu1980

2016

1. carmel340 - DOL 10/03/2016 - In Process
3. alberdina - DOL 22/03/2016 - In Process
4. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
5. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
6. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
7. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process 
8. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
9. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process


----------



## alberdina

Hi all, my visa was also approved yesterday 24.11.16 - 8 months and 2 days ! DOL 22.03.2016. Very excited ! A few things to note, my husband (in Sri Lanka) had to attend a face to face interview one month after our application date, I also had a phone interview. Also my friend in Australia who was on of my stat dec provider's was called last night and asked to confirm if she still supported and agreed with her original stat dec. Other people did not seem to go through this but it could be because I am Aussie born and bred and we have a large age difference


----------



## alberdina

Congratulation to other March people on their approvals as well - exciting times !


----------



## mpink

Congratulations John93 and aberdina!!!! 
Also wishing good luck to carmel340 ....hope you will get the grant soon.


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi everyone 
Congrats to aberdina wish u all da best


----------



## Bubu1980

1. carmel340 - DOL 10/03/2016 - In Process
2. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
3.ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
4. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
5.Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process 
6.Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
7. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process


----------



## carmel340

*Hi*

hi dear all congrats for those who have got the grant. I also got my visa grant today a short while ago. &#128578; Thanks for your help and wishing the remaining applicants the very best of luck.


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi
Wow its da best week ever been in ths forum. 3 grants happend wthn 3. Days. Hope eveyone else wating will get there visa soon. All da best carmel and every one got visa n wating for visa


----------



## Bubu1980

2. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
3.ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
4. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
5.Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process 
6.Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
7. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process


----------



## Bubu1980

alberdina said:


> Hi all, my visa was also approved yesterday 24.11.16 - 8 months and 2 days ! DOL 22.03.2016. Very excited ! A few things to note, my husband (in Sri Lanka) had to attend a face to face interview one month after our application date, I also had a phone interview. Also my friend in Australia who was on of my stat dec provider's was called last night and asked to confirm if she still supported and agreed with her original stat dec. Other people did not seem to go through this but it could be because I am Aussie born and bred and we have a large age difference


Hi alberdina
I just want a ask something if u mind. Is ur husband was in aussie whn u guys met. If yes wht reason he have to come back to sri lanka. Coz i was married to aussie gal and i have to off shore some reason. Just checkn u guys also same like me
Thx


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi everyone 
Is any one hear abt da grants
Thx


----------



## akbrocks

hey guys,

One of my friend who had applied on the 30/03/2016 also got his grant in the morning. 

Looks like the grants are in full swing for the Sri Lankan applicants!!!


----------



## John93

Seems the grants for march applicants are being completed within november 2016.

Next up, April applicants


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi
Yes looks like they done march. But thrs no one in ths forum applied on April


----------



## John93

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi
> Yes looks like they done march. But thrs no one in ths forum applied on April


There might be other applicants who applied in april althoigh they are not available in this forum.


----------



## alberdina

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi alberdina
> I just want a ask something if u mind. Is ur husband was in aussie whn u guys met. If yes wht reason he have to come back to sri lanka. Coz i was married to aussie gal and i have to off shore some reason. Just checkn u guys also same like me
> Thx


Hi Booboo my situation is a bit different, I met my man whilst on a backpacking holiday in Sri Lanka, had a years friendship and then a 3 year relationship before marrying in November 2015. He has never been to Australia. Sorry not much help !


----------



## alberdina

I would also like to tell people don't be afraid to do the application yourself, our visa was granted in 8 months and we didn't use/need a migration agent. they make you believe that they are more up to date with the laws but if you read the partner booklet thoroughly and google online forums there is a wealth of information on how to submit your application online. It was exhausting and a lot of hard work it but I have more satisfaction now knowing I did it myself. I didn't get things like Facebook messages signed by the police officer as true copies of originals because I figured they were originals anyhow. Anyway if anyone wants to know anything or needs help please let me know, happy to answer any questions


----------



## Bubu1980

alberdina said:


> I would also like to tell people don't be afraid to do the application yourself, our visa was granted in 8 months and we didn't use/need a migration agent. they make you believe that they are more up to date with the laws but if you read the partner booklet thoroughly and google online forums there is a wealth of information on how to submit your application online. It was exhausting and a lot of hard work it but I have more satisfaction now knowing I did it myself. I didn't get things like Facebook messages signed by the police officer as true copies of originals because I figured they were originals anyhow. Anyway if anyone wants to know anything or needs help please let me know, happy to answer any questions


Hi alberdina
Thank you very much for your information. I think its helptoppl who loke to apply for future. All da best u and ur husband
Thx


----------



## DevindaG

Hi all 

Any updates on yesterday? Being a Friday and all, anyone got any good news?


----------



## Bekatina

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi
> Yes looks like they done march. But thrs no one in ths forum applied on April


I have seen another person who applied on the 6th April 2016 in a different thread advising they have received their visa last week also.


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
Hope will hear gud news who applied on may.fingers crossed


----------



## John93

Bekatina said:


> I have seen another person who applied on the 6th April 2016 in a different thread advising they have received their visa last week also.


Depend on the country they apply from. There are applicants from June/July/August who got their grants but they are from UK and other low risk countries. And also in certain cases they have been married for a long time.

When it comes to Sri Lanka its better to wait at least 6-8 months.


----------



## John93

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi all
> Hope will hear gud news who applied on may.fingers crossed


Given the latest processing time i recon you will receive your visa within Dec/Jan


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
Is anyone hear any gud news


----------



## moeyb

*Application transferred from Dhaka office to Colombo*

I just received a email from DFAT Colombo that my wife's visa application has been forwarded to Colombo office from Dhaka. I am not sure why would they do that. It's been 10 months since I applied for my wife's class 309 visa. We had a case officer before but now this email does not indicate whether a case officer was allocated from Colombo office or not, or how long we still have to wait. So depressing


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi
Dats long time wating why did u apply frm dhaka


----------



## John93

moeyb said:


> I just received a email from DFAT Colombo that my wife's visa application has been forwarded to Colombo office from Dhaka. I am not sure why would they do that. It's been 10 months since I applied for my wife's class 309 visa. We had a case officer before but now this email does not indicate whether a case officer was allocated from Colombo office or not, or how long we still have to wait. So depressing


Usually the first person assigned to your application isn't the case officer. He is in charge of collecting all the necessary documents and sending for the final decision. Same with mine. The person who was assigned for m after the first month was totally different from the person who granted the visa.

There are various cases where the end grant was given through another high commission in another location. Seems nobody knows the reason behind it.

Just stay positive !


----------



## John93

FYI

"Visa processing arrangements for Bangladesh 
We are continually looking to improve visa processing arrangements.

We have expanded our online immigration services to provide easy access for our clients around the world. People residing in Bangladesh can apply for temporary and permanent visas to Australia online through ImmiAccount. Applications that are lodged online will be processed faster than paper applications.

From 1 December 2016, visa applications received in Bangladesh will be couriered to the Department's offices in the South Asia region. The Australian High Commission in Colombo will process partner, child, other family and citizenship by descent applications from Bangladesh.

You can continue to lodge your visa application through your ImmiAccount or at the Australian Visa Application Centre in Dhaka, Bangladesh.

Processing times will not be affected."

Visas and migration


----------



## Tazzy

Hi Experts.

I am finally ready to lodge my wife's visa online. 

I was wondering shall I lodge it before Christmas or lodge it in January? 

if I lodge in this holiday season the case officers weren't able to check because they go for holiday ?

Please advise....

Thanks


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi tazzy
Its ok u lodge ur application as soon possible coz its doesn't matter xmas comn. Only matter is ur lodging date. They starting counting frm date of lodge da application. I thnk its better u apply soon possible to my knowledge 
Thx


----------



## Tazzy

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi tazzy
> Its ok u lodge ur application as soon possible coz its doesn't matter xmas comn. Only matter is ur lodging date. They starting counting frm date of lodge da application. I thnk its better u apply soon possible to my knowledge
> Thx


Thank you for your reply.

Once I submit the online application, do you know when can I start uploading the documents? I am waiting for one witness stat Dec by the person.

Can I upload it later?


----------



## moeyb

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi
> Dats long time wating why did u apply frm dhaka


Yea I know right. I actually applied online and the case was forwarded/assigned to AHC Dhaka by the department (probably because my wife is from there). But now it has been forwarded again to SriLanka as they moved the processing section for migration from Dhaka to Colombo.

We had a CO in Dhaka but we haven't been notified if there is a CO in Colombo assigned to our application. I know a guy applied for his wife 3 months before me and his wife's grant came from Colombo 2 weeks ago (Took close to 14 months processing time for them). I am really worried about the processing time now


----------



## moeyb

John93 said:


> Usually the first person assigned to your application isn't the case officer. He is in charge of collecting all the necessary documents and sending for the final decision. Same with mine. The person who was assigned for m after the first month was totally different from the person who granted the visa.
> 
> There are various cases where the end grant was given through another high commission in another location. Seems nobody knows the reason behind it.
> 
> Just stay positive !


As you already noticed, migration section for AHC Dhaka has been moved and morged with AHC Colombo, I think our application will be processed from Colombo now and also we have received the notification confirming that. I just do not know how long it might take as you see it's already 10 months now since application lodged.

As I mentioned to Booboo that I know a guy applied for his wife 3 months before me (Online and started processing from Bangladesh same as me) and his wife's grant came from Colombo 2 weeks ago (Took close to 14 months processing time for them).


----------



## John93

moeyb said:


> As you already noticed, migration section for AHC Dhaka has been moved and morged with AHC Colombo, I think our application will be processed from Colombo now and also we have received the notification confirming that. I just do not know how long it might take as you see it's already 10 months now since application lodged.
> 
> As I mentioned to Booboo that I know a guy applied for his wife 3 months before me (Online and started processing from Bangladesh same as me) and his wife's grant came from Colombo 2 weeks ago (Took close to 14 months processing time for them).


Each case is different therefore so are the processing times.


----------



## Bubu1980

Tazzy said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Once I submit the online application, do you know when can I start uploading the documents? I am waiting for one witness stat Dec by the person.
> 
> Can I upload it later?


Hi tazzy
I think you can upload ur documents later. To my knowledge u apply ur partner visa application first. Then u will recive email to do biometric and medicals. I applied my application first then upload rest of documents later. Even i got late to upload my marrage certificate due to delay of australian marrage office delay. But it didnt effect to my application. They will contact u when ever they want futher eveidence. So first apply and then get da check list and prepare ur documents. If u want more help ask frm alberdina she done her by her self and she will help u.
Thx


----------



## Tazzy

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi tazzy
> I think you can upload ur documents later. To my knowledge u apply ur partner visa application first. Then u will recive email to do biometric and medicals. I applied my application first then upload rest of documents later. Even i got late to upload my marrage certificate due to delay of australian marrage office delay. But it didnt effect to my application. They will contact u when ever they want futher eveidence. So first apply and then get da check list and prepare ur documents. If u want more help ask frm alberdina she done her by her self and she will help u.
> Thx


Thanks Booboo. I will lodge the online application first.

I have another question...?
What do you write on " The nature of the household " stat dec if you are not living together because we just got married.


----------



## Bubu1980

Tazzy said:


> Thanks Booboo. I will lodge the online application first.
> 
> I have another question...?
> What do you write on " The nature of the household " stat dec if you are not living together because we just got married.


Hi
If think its better to ask dat from john or someone else coz i use to live with my wife and back to sri lanka. Im sorry i i couldn't give u more details. John will help u with ths. And i guve u one advice if u in aussie u better to send some money to ur wife for living and u can add those money transfer documents as a evidence may be dat also be a nature of household 
Thx


----------



## John93

> Nature of the household is evidence that you and your partner share responsibilities within your household. This includes things like living arrangements, housework, joint ownership of your house, joint responsibility for bills, and correspondence addressed to both you and your partner at the same address.


In my case i included my future intentions and plans with my partner when i move to australia as we didn't had any of the above. It's better to collect all evidence once 309 is granted as it will help on subclass 100 visa eventually.


----------



## Blessed4life

Hi John93 & All, 

We lodged our partner visa application on 17th August and got an e-mail confirming initial assessment is complete by 12th September.

I guess we are now waiting for final decision/grant. Please correct me if I am wrong.
Can you guys please add me to the waiting list as well ?

Thanks & good luck everyone !


----------



## John93

Blessed4life said:


> Hi John93 & All,
> 
> We lodged our partner visa application on 17th August and got an e-mail confirming initial assessment is complete by 12th September.
> 
> I guess we are now waiting for final decision/grant. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> Can you guys please add me to the waiting list as well ?
> 
> Thanks & good luck everyone !


Yes, now your application has been sent for the grant decision. Good luck !


----------



## John93

1. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
2. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
3. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
4. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process 
5. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
6. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
7. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process


----------



## Tazzy

John93 said:


> 1. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
> 2. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
> 3. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
> 4. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
> 5. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
> 6. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
> 7. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process


I have lodged mine on 9th Dec 2016. Now got an email for biometrics.


----------



## alberdina

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi tazzy
> I think you can upload ur documents later. To my knowledge u apply ur partner visa application first. Then u will recive email to do biometric and medicals. I applied my application first then upload rest of documents later. Even i got late to upload my marrage certificate due to delay of australian marrage office delay. But it didnt effect to my application. They will contact u when ever they want futher eveidence. So first apply and then get da check list and prepare ur documents. If u want more help ask frm alberdina she done her by her self and she will help u.
> Thx


My tip is get the majority of the paperwork uploaded and submit your application first, if you have some extra thing to upload later you can always do that as the upload section stays open for you to add some things here and there if you need to


----------



## alberdina

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi tazzy
> I think you can upload ur documents later. To my knowledge u apply ur partner visa application first. Then u will recive email to do biometric and medicals. I applied my application first then upload rest of documents later. Even i got late to upload my marrage certificate due to delay of australian marrage office delay. But it didnt effect to my application. They will contact u when ever they want futher eveidence. So first apply and then get da check list and prepare ur documents. If u want more help ask frm alberdina she done her by her self and she will help u.
> Thx


I'm not sure if I am replying in the correct area or not - yes you can upload some more documents later after you have submitted your application online


----------



## alberdina

Tazzy said:


> Thanks Booboo. I will lodge the online application first.
> 
> I have another question...?
> What do you write on " The nature of the household " stat dec if you are not living together because we just got married.


I had never lived with my husband before so in the 'nature of the household' I just did a word document explaining we didn't live together therefore did not have any evidence they needed for that category. They understand everyone's situation is different but you still have to address each and every category regardless of it applies to you or not. Then I explained that we share things when we holiday together - things like our hotel receipts in joint names helped to prove that. Our visa was approved without they questioning anything. I then signed and dated this statement, I didn't do a stat dec


----------



## alberdina

Booboo1980 said:


> Hi
> If think its better to ask dat from john or someone else coz i use to live with my wife and back to sri lanka. Im sorry i i couldn't give u more details. John will help u with ths. And i guve u one advice if u in aussie u better to send some money to ur wife for living and u can add those money transfer documents as a evidence may be dat also be a nature of household
> Thx


I never really sent money to my husband (I live in Australia) but I think 2 times in out relationship I did and keep the receipts for that. Don't just send money for purposes of helping with the visa, do whatever you would do normally as part of your life. If you have time in your relationship and proof of acceptance from family and friends all the rest of the things will be ok. I stressed far too much about having this and that and supplied so much stuff but hubby didn't do a 'statement of relationship' and they never asked although I did one myself. I think they like hard concrete evidence, for example I had 3 years of itemised phone bills from my mobile - things like that you can't argue with


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi
Thx for valuble advice


----------



## moeyb

John93 said:


> 1. Bubu1980 - DOL 25/05/2016 - In Process
> 2. ramiz - DOL 27/05/2016 - In Process
> 3. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
> 4. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
> 5. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
> 6. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
> 7. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process


I lodged on 20/02/2016 and that's still in progress ☹


----------



## Bubu1980

moeyb said:


> I lodged on 20/02/2016 and that's still in progress ☹


Hi
Its too long wating so did u hear frm them abt nythn


----------



## John93

moeyb said:


> I lodged on 20/02/2016 and that's still in progress ☹


Probably due to the Dhaka to Colombo transfer process

Similar incident had happened in previous years from Singapore to Colombo transfer... You will find it in this thread in the previous pages


----------



## Tazzy

alberdina said:


> I never really sent money to my husband (I live in Australia) but I think 2 times in out relationship I did and keep the receipts for that. Don't just send money for purposes of helping with the visa, do whatever you would do normally as part of your life. If you have time in your relationship and proof of acceptance from family and friends all the rest of the things will be ok. I stressed far too much about having this and that and supplied so much stuff but hubby didn't do a 'statement of relationship' and they never asked although I did one myself. I think they like hard concrete evidence, for example I had 3 years of itemised phone bills from my mobile - things like that you can't argue with


Thanks alberdina for your tips. I am sending money to my wife via Western Union. I think I will include that receipts in Financial commitments als in Nature of household.


----------



## Tazzy

I have written a statement about explaining " History of my relationship" but there is no such a section me to upload it. 

I can see :

Financial Commitments
Nature of your household
Social aspects

But there is no place to upload my relationship history with the applicant. 

Anyone done this before?


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
Is any one heard abt grants 
Thx


----------



## moeyb

Tazzy said:


> I have written a statement about explaining " History of my relationship" but there is no such a section me to upload it.
> 
> I can see :
> 
> Financial Commitments
> Nature of your household
> Social aspects
> 
> But there is no place to upload my relationship history with the applicant.
> 
> Anyone done this before?


That was the field in the actual appliocation forms (both online and PDF). I remember, I haven't uploaded that, my wife and I wrote that in our individual forms (application and sponsorship forms).


----------



## Tazzy

moeyb said:


> That was the field in the actual appliocation forms (both online and PDF). I remember, I haven't uploaded that, my wife and I wrote that in our individual forms (application and sponsorship forms).


In the application form its very limited character that I can type. So I made a separate statement explaining our relationship.

Haven't seen any document upload list regarding my history of relationship.

Anyone please advise me?


----------



## moeyb

Tazzy said:


> In the application form its very limited character that I can type. So I made a separate statement explaining our relationship.
> 
> Haven't seen any document upload list regarding my history of relationship.
> 
> Anyone please advise me?


Fair enough, you can upload that under *Other (Specify)* and then write "_Question 00 of form1234_" in the description field but name the file as history of relationship and save it as PDF format before uploading.


----------



## Tazzy

moeyb said:


> Fair enough, you can upload that under *Other (Specify)* and then write "_Question 00 of form1234_" in the description field but name the file as history of relationship and save it as PDF format before uploading.


Thank you so much.. I will do that.


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
Is any one hear abt visa. My wife send a email to department ths monday but even we didnt hear any response to it aswell 
Thx


----------



## JamAna

Probably, they are on hunny moon already.. may come back in Jan


----------



## John93

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi all
> Is any one hear abt visa. My wife send a email to department ths monday but even we didnt hear any response to it aswell
> Thx


Immigration doesn't always respond to each and every e-mail.

In certain occasions where they request more information they will respond to your e-mail 2-3 times. Other than that its gonna be an automatic email generated by the system.

Just be patient they will process the visa within the given processing time.


----------



## JamAna

*Hey Guys*

I may have followed all your posts but never shared my comments until recently.

My wife's visa has been granted a while ago DOL: 7th April 2016

Applied online, everything (medical, police check) is submitted upfront (after a few days of lodgement of the application).

Merry Christmas! Hope you guys will get your grants too soon.


----------



## samv

Hi guys, could use some advice here. I submitted spouse visa for my wife via a paper based application through VFS last week. On the same evening I submitted an online application for visitor visa(tourist stream) providing reference to our spouse visa submission number.

After submitting the online visitor visa, I saw that it requests biometrics so booked and appointment and submitted that as well. Since we are applying for a visitor visa for 12 months with multiple entries, I also booked a medical exam using the HAP ID the visiting visa generated.

When we asked VFS whether they could use this HAP ID to attach to the partner visa as well, they have told us that we should get asked for medical within a week and to inform the Australian High commission about the visitor visa medical then.

Has anyone gone through a somewhat similar experience? Can we just call up the Colombo Australian High Commission in Colombo and inform those updates on your visa?


----------



## Mish

I have seen people that have done a medical for a tourist visa having to get a new medical for the partner visa because the medicals are different so you MAY be asked to do another one.


----------



## pumpkin1421

*Partner Visa 309 - December submission*

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. I submitted my partner visa 309/100 as an online application (via an agent) on the 1st of December. On the 13th and 14th I did my biometrics and my medical. My husband (sponsor) was contacted by the embassy on the 6th requesting his police certificates which we have applied for and hoping to submit by next week.

On the same day of lodging the spouse visa, I applied for a tourist visa for 6 months single entry and was really looking forward to join my husband in australia for the new year. But sadly my visa was refused as I am currently unemployed. But despite reading several threads and my agent saying that the spouse visa acts as an evidence, the embassy only focused on my unemployment.

Now we have decided to wait for the spouse visa to process and it's really difficult as we recently got married. &#128532;.. wondering if it's worth applying for another tourist visa for a 3 month period or just wait this out?

DOL - 1st December 2016 (PCC included)
Biometrics - 12th December 2016
Medical - 13th December 2016


----------



## John93

pumpkin1421 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I submitted my partner visa 309/100 as an online application (via an agent) on the 1st of December. On the 13th and 14th I did my biometrics and my medical. My husband (sponsor) was contacted by the embassy on the 6th requesting his police certificates which we have applied for and hoping to submit by next week.
> 
> On the same day of lodging the spouse visa, I applied for a tourist visa for 6 months single entry and was really looking forward to join my husband in australia for the new year. But sadly my visa was refused as I am currently unemployed. But despite reading several threads and my agent saying that the spouse visa acts as an evidence, the embassy only focused on my unemployment.
> 
> Now we have decided to wait for the spouse visa to process and it's really difficult as we recently got married. &#128532;.. wondering if it's worth applying for another tourist visa for a 3 month period or just wait this out?
> 
> DOL - 1st December 2016 (PCC included)
> Biometrics - 12th December 2016
> Medical - 13th December 2016


Make sure you follow on PCC. Its hard to get the Sri lankan PCC within 2 weeks as they promise. Took me about 1 - 1 1/2 months. And with Christmas/new year efficiency is low i suppose.

For visitor visa you have to show that your are a genuine visitor. And will be returning back to Sri Lanka. So have to provide evidence for that. If you apply visitor visa and show that you will be waiting in Australia till you get spouse visa they consider the applicant is not required to be in Australia for the processing of the spouse visa.

You can apply again. I do recommend using an agent.

My first visitor visa was also rejected. But i got my 2nd and 3rd visitor visa and spouse visa afterwards (I applied by myself).

Wish you all the best !


----------



## pumpkin1421

John93 said:


> Make sure you follow on PCC. Its hard to get the Sri lankan PCC within 2 weeks as they promise. Took me about 1 - 1 1/2 months. And with Christmas/new year efficiency is low i suppose.
> 
> For visitor visa you have to show that your are a genuine visitor. And will be returning back to Sri Lanka. So have to provide evidence for that. If you apply visitor visa and show that you will be waiting in Australia till you get spouse visa they consider the applicant is not required to be in Australia for the processing of the spouse visa.
> 
> You can apply again. I do recommend using an agent.
> 
> My first visitor visa was also rejected. But i got my 2nd and 3rd visitor visa and spouse visa afterwards (I applied by myself).
> 
> Wish you all the best !


Hi John, thank you for replying. We called the police clearance department and we were told his PCC has been issued and will be mailed on Friday. I'm guessing we will get it next week with all the holidays in between.

My visitor visa I didn't even apply for 12 months. I did mention I will leave by June 21st and included my travel itinerary so I wasn't going to over stay. I wonder what made them think that. I asked the same agent I am applying my spouse visa and he didn't want to apply the tourist visa for me again. He said there are high chances that it may get refused again and I may look too desperate!

So do you reckon unemployment is not an issue and I can reapply for 3 months tourist with spouse as my proof of return? This is knowing that spouse would at least take 8 months. Is there any period I should wait before reapplying? Would it affect the spouse visa?


----------



## JamAna

pumpkin1421 said:


> Hi John, thank you for replying. We called the police clearance department and we were told his PCC has been issued and will be mailed on Friday. I'm guessing we will get it next week with all the holidays in between.
> 
> My visitor visa I didn't even apply for 12 months. I did mention I will leave by June 21st and included my travel itinerary so I wasn't going to over stay. I wonder what made them think that. I asked the same agent I am applying my spouse visa and he didn't want to apply the tourist visa for me again. He said there are high chances that it may get refused again and I may look too desperate!
> 
> So do you reckon unemployment is not an issue and I can reapply for 3 months tourist with spouse as my proof of return? This is knowing that spouse would at least take 8 months. Is there any period I should wait before reapplying? Would it affect the spouse visa?


Hi,
Unemployment is not an issue at all and I am not sure what documents you have submitted. Please check below documents are ticked in your application. Also I recommend that all partner visa documents are submitted from your end and initially the case officer has reviewed and forwarded your application for finalisation (at this stage you are now waiting 8-10 months until they finalise). After this is a good time to lodge for a tourist visa.

- In addition to application etc etc
- Invite letter from your sponsor to visit him, and mention why he require applicant to visit the sponsor and assurance from sponsor that he will ensure return of spouse prior to visa expiry date. 
- Documents to show you have enough funds for your holiday (your sponsor can sponsor you for your holiday, support documents needs to be submitted in this case) - latest bank statements, accommodation information (address) etc.

I submitted above documents for a tourist visa for my wife while waiting for partner visa...visa was granted in 48 hrs.


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
Wish u all happy new year. Hope we will hear good news ths month. Is any one heard abt grants. Even ur frnds u know 
Thx


----------



## ramiz

Hi guys,
I got my grant on 30th December.
7 months and 3 days is what it took 
I thank everyone in this forum. Following this forum helped me a lot to keep myself sane during the painful wait.. Thanks a lot guys  
I will share bit of my story below for the reference for people following this forum in the future.
- We applied online by our selves.
- We provided Form 888 statements from 3 Aussies and 1 written statement from one of our friends in Sri Lanka and statements from our parents.
- We did not submit written statements apart from filling 2000 character descriptions for each section such as nature of household, financial commitments ect
- We have never lived together before, we applied for spouse visa soon after our marriage registration ceremony. We included selected sections from our chats, video calls over the years, pictures together and with families and pictures from our registration ceremony.
- We had our wedding in November and updated the application with pictures after the wedding
- Further, I applied for a family sponsored visitor visa to visit my husband in Australia, which was granted with in 2 weeks.
I got my spouse visa hours before my departure on my visitor visa, when i was just about to send AHC an email to inform them i will not be in the country for few weeks. 

- No calls or anything, just the grant email.

I hope i mentioned everything that could be useful.. 

Best of luck to everyone waiting.

Best regards,
ramiz


----------



## mpink

Wow....Congrats ramiz!!!!


----------



## samv

JamAna said:


> Hi,
> Unemployment is not an issue at all and I am not sure what documents you have submitted. Please check below documents are ticked in your application. Also I recommend that all partner visa documents are submitted from your end and initially the case officer has reviewed and forwarded your application for finalisation (at this stage you are now waiting 8-10 months until they finalise). After this is a good time to lodge for a tourist visa.
> 
> - In addition to application etc etc
> - Invite letter from your sponsor to visit him, and mention why he require applicant to visit the sponsor and assurance from sponsor that he will ensure return of spouse prior to visa expiry date.
> - Documents to show you have enough funds for your holiday (your sponsor can sponsor you for your holiday, support documents needs to be submitted in this case) - latest bank statements, accommodation information (address) etc.
> 
> I submitted above documents for a tourist visa for my wife while waiting for partner visa...visa was granted in 48 hrs.


Unfortunately, we got the same result. We provided all the documents including reference to the partner visa we have lodged.

We lodged under the tourist stream requesting 12 months with multiple travel (3 months max each travel).

It was refused saying that they don't consider "the evidence of your income and savings to be substantial".

We put all my wifes payslips for the last year, a bank balance draft, asset evaluation of a property she owns, my citizenship details, my income and a letter guaranteeing that I am providing her accommodation and covering for her during the trip. Apparently it's not enough

I can understand the disappointment some people here are going through. I wonder what to do next. Maybe consult with an experienced agent and lodge for 6 months or 3 months?

I did lodge visitor visa almost straight after I lodged the partner visa so the fact that partner visa has not yet been finalized on their end may also have been considered.


----------



## pumpkin1421

samv said:


> Unfortunately, we got the same result. We provided all the documents including reference to the partner visa we have lodged.
> 
> We lodged under the tourist stream requesting 12 months with multiple travel (3 months max each travel).
> 
> It was refused saying that they don't consider "the evidence of your income and savings to be substantial".
> 
> We put all my wifes payslips for the last year, a bank balance draft, asset evaluation of a property she owns, my citizenship details, my income and a letter guaranteeing that I am providing her accommodation and covering for her during the trip. Apparently it's not enough
> 
> I can understand the disappointment some people here are going through. I wonder what to do next. Maybe consult with an experienced agent and lodge for 6 months or 3 months?
> 
> I did lodge visitor visa almost straight after I lodged the partner visa so the fact that partner visa has not yet been finalized on their end may also have been considered.


Hi samv,

I completely understand the dissapointment and reading all the forums I wonder why we were so unlucky! Did you lodge your spouse visa by yourself? Then you can approach an agent and get some advise regarding this? I lodged my spouse via an agent and the main guy there didn't want to take the responsibility of reapplying for me. He was so sure of the fact that I would get refused again as I won't have anything different to show them again.

However, I have seen many have told me that you can try again. I'm thinking the same thing, that maybe we were too soon to apply. I lodged mine on the same day as the spouse. So the application wasn't really in its final stages.

I'm thinking of reapplying on my own for just single entry 3 months. But I won't do it until I get the email stating that the application is in its final stage.

Also, congratulations ramiz!! Im so happy to hear about your grant and all the best for your life in aussie. &#128522;


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi 
Congrats ramiz have a good life in aussie


----------



## samv

pumpkin1421 said:


> Hi samv,
> 
> I completely understand the dissapointment and reading all the forums I wonder why we were so unlucky! Did you lodge your spouse visa by yourself? Then you can approach an agent and get some advise regarding this? I lodged my spouse via an agent and the main guy there didn't want to take the responsibility of reapplying for me. He was so sure of the fact that I would get refused again as I won't have anything different to show them again.
> 
> However, I have seen many have told me that you can try again. I'm thinking the same thing, that maybe we were too soon to apply. I lodged mine on the same day as the spouse. So the application wasn't really in its final stages.
> 
> I'm thinking of reapplying on my own for just single entry 3 months. But I won't do it until I get the email stating that the application is in its final stage.
> 
> Also, congratulations ramiz!! Im so happy to hear about your grant and all the best for your life in aussie. &#128522;


Hi, yes we lodged the spouse visa by ourselves as a paper based application through vfs. Like you have said, it seems better to wait till we get to know that's in final stages before reapplying. Not sure how long that will take though. Have you already been asked to submit the medical?


----------



## ramiz

mpink said:


> Wow....Congrats ramiz!!!!


Thanks mpink. Good luck 
Cheers


----------



## ramiz

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi
> Congrats ramiz have a good life in aussie


Thanks bubu. Wish you best of luck for your grant..
Cheers


----------



## pumpkin1421

samv said:


> Hi, yes we lodged the spouse visa by ourselves as a paper based application through vfs. Like you have said, it seems better to wait till we get to know that's in final stages before reapplying. Not sure how long that will take though. Have you already been asked to submit the medical?


Yes I received the medical request around one week after lodging the online application. At the same time my husband got the request for submitting his police clearance certificates. My agent told me that once they receive all the docs (medical, hardcopies of pcc) then they will send the confirmation letter.

My friend also submitted her application two weeks after mine and she hasn't got her request yet. When did you submit your application ?

But from what I have read, regardless of when the request comes it still takes the same amount of time to process.


----------



## samv

pumpkin1421 said:


> Yes I received the medical request around one week after lodging the online application. At the same time my husband got the request for submitting his police clearance certificates. My agent told me that once they receive all the docs (medical, hardcopies of pcc) then they will send the confirmation letter.
> 
> My friend also submitted her application two weeks after mine and she hasn't got her request yet. When did you submit your application ?
> 
> But from what I have read, regardless of when the request comes it still takes the same amount of time to process.


We lodged towards the end of December and received notification that the application has been received by AHC on 21st Dec. So far that's all we have heard back. I suppose things are slow due to Xmas/New year period although visitor visas seems to get processed pretty quick.


----------



## pumpkin1421

samv said:


> We lodged towards the end of December and received notification that the application has been received by AHC on 21st Dec. So far that's all we have heard back. I suppose things are slow due to Xmas/New year period although visitor visas seems to get processed pretty quick.


I lodged on the 1st of Dec and my friend on the 17th. I got the refusal email for my visitor visa on the 12th. I guess like you said they just reopened after the holidays and things must be slow.

Did you submit the sponsor's police clearance certificates as well with your application? Apparently it's a requirement for applications submitted after November 2016 which my agent failed to mention! If you haven't I think it's best to get it done. Luckily my husband was here on holiday so he was able to apply for the Sri Lankan PCC before he left. The Australian National Police Check didn't take long either. But the AHC require all the hard copies.


----------



## samv

pumpkin1421 said:


> I lodged on the 1st of Dec and my friend on the 17th. I got the refusal email for my visitor visa on the 12th. I guess like you said they just reopened after the holidays and things must be slow.
> 
> Did you submit the sponsor's police clearance certificates as well with your application? Apparently it's a requirement for applications submitted after November 2016 which my agent failed to mention! If you haven't I think it's best to get it done. Luckily my husband was here on holiday so he was able to apply for the Sri Lankan PCC before he left. The Australian National Police Check didn't take long either. But the AHC require all the hard copies.


Was the sponsor's police clearances for spouse visa or visitor visa?

That's quite strange and it's the first time I heard of it. Is your sponsor an Australian Citizen?

I have read from other posts in this forum that if the department thinks any other documents are necessary they would contract you and ask you to provide it. We did follow the checklist mentioned here(for spouse visa) but I guess you never know these days:
Visa checklists


----------



## pumpkin1421

samv said:


> Was the sponsor's police clearances for spouse visa or visitor visa?
> 
> That's quite strange and it's the first time I heard of it. Is your sponsor an Australian Citizen?
> 
> I have read from other posts in this forum that if the department thinks any other documents are necessary they would contract you and ask you to provide it. We did follow the checklist mentioned here(for spouse visa) but I guess you never know these days:
> Visa checklists


It was for spouse visa. My husband has a PR. The day I got the email for medical he got an email as well for submitting the police clearances and a consent form and we were given 28 days to submit it. Later, I checked the latest form 40sp and it does say so on it that if the application was lodged after the 18th of November, the sponsor can be asked for police checks. I don't know if they do ask everyone for it. According to your checklist, it's not required and is only needed if there are children or if the applicant is pregnant. Which is strange as none of that applies to me! I wonder why they asked for it then.


----------



## samv

pumpkin1421 said:


> It was for spouse visa. My husband has a PR. The day I got the email for medical he got an email as well for submitting the police clearances and a consent form and we were given 28 days to submit it. Later, I checked the latest form 40sp and it does say so on it that if the application was lodged after the 18th of November, the sponsor can be asked for police checks. I don't know if they do ask everyone for it. According to your checklist, it's not required and is only needed if there are children or if the applicant is pregnant. Which is strange as none of that applies to me! I wonder why they asked for it then.


how many days did it take from your spouse visa lodgement to the day you got the request to do the medical?.. did you lodge your visitor visa after that? VFS and another agent mentioned to us it's better to wait atleast the spouse visa medical is called before going for visitor visa. I guess it's even better if one waits till the spouse visa is finalised, but personally I would try again as soon as we get called for medical.


----------



## pumpkin1421

samv said:


> how many days did it take from your spouse visa lodgement to the day you got the request to do the medical?.. did you lodge your visitor visa after that? VFS and another agent mentioned to us it's better to wait atleast the spouse visa medical is called before going for visitor visa. I guess it's even better if one waits till the spouse visa is finalised, but personally I would try again as soon as we get called for medical.


I got the medical request in one week. No, I submitted the visitor visa on the same day as the spouse. I went to VFS for the visitor and the spouse was lodged online by my agent. I am thinking of reapplying somewhere in March. That would be 3 months from date of lodgement and hoping it would be in its final stages.


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
I have a question. I sent my marriage certificate after i applied to my visa so my question is are they counting time after they recived da marriage certificate or da day we apply for visa
Thx


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi mish
Mish i have a question for u. Mish are they counting time after we submit our marriage certificate or da day frm we applied for da visa. Plz help wth me dat coz I applied may and i submit our marriage certificate in Aug are they counting time after they receive marriage certificate plz some one help me
Thx


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi everyone 
Heard a good news today i got my visa today. Appied on 25 may 2016. Done medicals and bio metrics after one week. Complete application on15 august 2015 and got visa 09/01/2016. Thank u everyone for ur help and ths forum is da best forum ever to some one want apply for visa and wish all da best who in next in da line
Thank u guys


----------



## pumpkin1421

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi everyone
> Heard a good news today i got my visa today. Appied on 25 may 2016. Done medicals and bio metrics after one week. Complete application on15 august 2015 and got visa 09/01/2016. Thank u everyone for ur help and ths forum is da best forum ever to some one want apply for visa and wish all da best who in next in da line
> Thank u guys


Congratulations! Wishing you all the best for your new life in Australia.


----------



## samv

looks like the time was counted from the day you first submitted your application. 

Congrats and best of luck on your future


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
Thx for da wishes. Was frustrated and stressed till get visa. But all hard work paid off now. Wish everyone one will get there visa soon. Mine granted 7 months and 11 days


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi all
The ppl are wating next
3. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
4. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process 
5. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
6. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
7. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process


----------



## Tazzy

Bubu1980 said:


> Hi all
> The ppl are wating next
> 3. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
> 4. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
> 5. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
> 6. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
> 7. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process


Please add me on the list : DOL 09/12/2016

Thx


----------



## Tazzy

I have contacted by the immigration regarding to submit original Sri Lankan Police Clearance Certificate for applicant, and National Police Check, Singapore Police Clearance from the Sponsor. Do you think this is commonly ask after 1 month of lodgement date?

My husband lived in Singapore 2008-2009. He got previous Singapore police clearance which issued in 2014. He didn't visited Singpore after that.

Can he submit the previous Singapore Clearance now hence he didn't visited Singapore since then?


----------



## Marigold2016

Congrats Bubu1980!

New List as below. Tazzy, I used to read somewhere that the Police Check only last a year. If it's not hard to get it I think it doesn't hurt to get a new one. Otherwise you should double check with AHC

1. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
2. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
3. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
4. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
5. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process
6. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi everyone 
Im got back wth my wife last nite sorry for didnt update in here . Hope everyone one get there visa soon. So if any one needs any help plz txy here
Thx everyone


----------



## pumpkin1421

Marigold2016 said:


> Congrats Bubu1980!
> 
> New List as below. Tazzy, I used to read somewhere that the Police Check only last a year. If it's not hard to get it I think it doesn't hurt to get a new one. Otherwise you should double check with AHC
> 
> 1. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
> 2. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
> 3. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
> 4. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
> 5. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process
> 6. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process


Hi! Can you add me to the list as well? 

DOL 01/12/2016.

Has any applicant from June heard anything yet?


----------



## moeyb

*Decision received*



Marigold2016 said:


> Congrats Bubu1980!
> 
> New List as below. Tazzy, I used to read somewhere that the Police Check only last a year. If it's not hard to get it I think it doesn't hurt to get a new one. Otherwise you should double check with AHC
> 
> 1. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
> 2. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
> 3. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
> 4. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
> 5. mpink - DOL - 10/10/2016 - In Process
> 6. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process


My wife's visa has been approved on 12th January 2017 from AHC Colombo. Thanks a lot everyone and best of luck.


----------



## smiley21

Hi DevindaG,

Did you receive your VISA yet? We applied end of June so waiting to hear if any other applicants from June have received their grants.

Thanks!


----------



## DevindaG

Hi. No. I'm still waiting for it. No response from the AHC also. Monday will have to try again. Good luck to you guys. Should be there soon now. We are next in line I guess.


----------



## smiley21

Ok, thanks DevindaG 
Yep fingers crossed that they will start granting visas for the june applicants soon
Good luck to you too!


----------



## pk2016

Hi all i applied for visa for my wife end of dec 2016, she was called for biometrics after 3 weeks, and now the tracking sustems says application has been forwarded to the australian embassy for processing, has this happend to anyon? I have plans on bringing her here on visiting visa, is it too early or i should wait a bit? Any suggestions


----------



## pumpkin1421

pk2016 said:


> Hi all i applied for visa for my wife end of dec 2016, she was called for biometrics after 3 weeks, and now the tracking sustems says application has been forwarded to the australian embassy for processing, has this happend to anyon? I have plans on bringing her here on visiting visa, is it too early or i should wait a bit? Any suggestions


I think you should wait a bit more before applying. From what I have read it's best to wait for the email that says that your application is in queue for processing and that should come from your case officer.

It is a standard message that comes after you do the biometrics that the application has been forwarded to high commission. The next step is wait for them to contact your wife for medical and you may be requested to provide your (i.e. sponsor) police clearances (they have been asking this for recent applications)

I did the mistake of applying on the same day and my visa was refused in the end. So it's always best to wait till the medical and PCC bit is done.

However, sometimes people have been lucky and got their visit visa granted. But I recommend to wait.


----------



## smiley21

Hi guys!

Does any one know if there are any June applicants who have received grants? It's been over 7 months for us now and we are still waiting


----------



## pata

smiley21 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Does any one know if there are any June applicants who have received grants? It's been over 7 months for us now and we are still waiting


Hi Guys

I know one of my friends wife who applied in first week of Jun has received her visa in last week of Jan.

Hope you all will receive soon

PATA


----------



## smiley21

Thanks Pata. Good to hear that!! We applied end of June so hopefully my husband will get his visa in the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## pk2016

smiley21 said:


> Thanks Pata. Good to hear that!! We applied end of June so hopefully my husband will get his visa in the next 1-2 weeks.


Hi i just wanna kno how soon were they called for medicals hecause my wife was called for biometrics as soon as the form was lodged but no news after that, we only lodged in end of december


----------



## smiley21

pk2016 said:


> Hi i just wanna kno how soon were they called for medicals hecause my wife was called for biometrics as soon as the form was lodged but no news after that, we only lodged in end of december


Hi pk2016,

My husband was asked to submit his medicals exactly one month after we lodged our application.


----------



## samv

pk2016 said:


> Hi i just wanna kno how soon were they called for medicals hecause my wife was called for biometrics as soon as the form was lodged but no news after that, we only lodged in end of december


hi, I submitted around the same time last year. still haven't heard back for medical. could be due to high volumes and things bit slow beginning of year. 
we should get called within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## pk2016

samv said:


> hi, I submitted around the same time last year. still haven't heard back for medical. could be due to high volumes and things bit slow beginning of year.
> we should get called within the next couple of weeks.


Ok kewl, please keep me posted if you hear anything and did u get called for biometrics yet?


----------



## samv

pk2016 said:


> Ok kewl, please keep me posted if you hear anything and did u get called for biometrics yet?


we actually supplied biometrics the same day application was submitted. did you submit online or paper-based?


----------



## pk2016

samv said:


> we actually supplied biometrics the same day application was submitted. did you submit online or paper-based?


I did myne through a lawyer in melbourne, what about u


----------



## samv

pk2016 said:


> I did myne through a lawyer in melbourne, what about u


ok. We submitted directly to VFS. let us know if you receive the medical. some say it could be due to the processing of student visa these days that's holding up.. anyways hopefully we should get within the next few weeks


----------



## lisa030

Hello. I got PMV 300 and now my fiancé and I are getting married. My question is: Do we have pay another 7000$ for a partner visa?? And after submission of partner visa does applicant get bridging visa automatically?
Thank you


----------



## pk2016

smiley21 said:


> Hi pk2016,
> 
> My husband was asked to submit his medicals exactly one month after we lodged our application.


For medicals did they email you or call you? Because my wife is currently working and dont use phone while at work so just wondering how it was done?


----------



## smiley21

pk2016 said:


> For medicals did they email you or call you? Because my wife is currently working and dont use phone while at work so just wondering how it was done?


Hi,

They sent an email asking us to submit medicals. We haven't received any phone calls from them- all communication has been via email.


----------



## Lake_oz

Hi,
I am just new to this forum. I've read lots of the posts which are very helpful but have just joined up as a registered user myself today. 

I'm an Australian citizen living in Sri Lanka for the last 7 years. I met my Sri Lankan husband here 2 and a half years ago. We have been living together 2 years and were married 5 months ago. We are currently gathering documents and information to put in a Australian Partner visa 309/100 so my husband and I can move back to Australia to settle. 

Is there any advantages or disadvantages to putting in a paper application vs lodging electronically? 
When we applied for a tourist visa for my husband to visa Australia with me last year online (which was refused as not enough proof he would return to Sri Lanka) I found it was very difficult to find the right categories to provide/list all the supporting documents under on the e-lodgement. 

My husband had some immigration exclusions (from USA & Canada) over the last 10 years so I'm thinking it might be best to get the help of a registered immigration consultant for our Partner visa application. Has anyone used registered Sri Lankan immigration consultants they would recommend for this category? Also any idea of the sort of cost consultants here charge to assist with Partnership Visa application lodgement? Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## Bubu1980

Hi lake
I think its better to get help frm agent. I have no idea hw much they charge in sl but i know one agent in sri lanka try with him. Google sanji caldera and get his sri lankan no. I recommend him highly


----------



## pk2016

Any december 2016 applicants have any luck for medicals yet?


----------



## Marigold2016

Hi all,

New list below. DevindaG & Smiley21, have you guys heard anything at all? 
You are next in line, we are very curious what happen. Please kindly update.

1.	DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
2.	smiley21 - DOL - 30/06/2016 - In Process
3.	Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
4.	Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
5.	Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
6.	mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
7.	pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
8.	Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
9.	pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process


----------



## John93

Hi all...long time no see

Good to see all of you are still sharing info on visa status. Keep up the good work and wish you all the best !

Having a weird summer here in Aussie. Kinda rainy , kinda warm 

Tips for those who are arriving here soon

You are able to get the medicare card (temporary one) valid for 12 months. Then can renew it again till you get the PR

Also mobile plan : i suggest you get the vodafone $40 red plan. this is without the phone and much more affordable. With that you have the ability to choose either 6GB + free 6GB data or 6GB data + free international calls


----------



## smiley21

Marigold2016 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New list below. DevindaG & Smiley21, have you guys heard anything at all?
> You are next in line, we are very curious what happen. Please kindly update.
> 
> 1.	DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
> 2.	smiley21 - DOL - 30/06/2016 - In Process
> 3.	Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
> 4.	Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
> 5.	Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
> 6.	mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
> 7.	pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
> 8.	Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
> 9.	pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process


We still haven't heard anything guys...it's nearing 8 months for us now....so frustrating waiting!! 
DevindaG, have you received yours yet?


----------



## Marigold2016

lisa030 said:


> Hello. I got PMV 300 and now my fiancé and I are getting married. My question is: Do we have pay another 7000$ for a partner visa?? And after submission of partner visa does applicant get bridging visa automatically?
> Thank you


Hi lisa030

Just in case you haven't got the answer for this. 
Partner (Subclass 820/801) visa application by Prospective Marriage (Subclass 300) visa holder = $1145 Base application charge.

You can find the information on DIBP website > Current visa pricing table

As Subclass 820 you need to apply within Australia. I think if you apply online, the systems should give you the automatic generated bridging visa straight away (same as student visa or pr visa) while you are waiting for the decision.


----------



## alf

smiley21 said:


> We still haven't heard anything guys...it's nearing 8 months for us now....so frustrating waiting!!
> DevindaG, have you received yours yet?


I just joined the forum.
I applied on 28/09/2016 and did medicals in Oct.


----------



## Mania

alf said:


> I just joined the forum.
> I applied on 28/09/2016 and did medicals in Oct.


Welcome to purgatory.


----------



## mpink

John93 said:


> Hi all...long time no see
> 
> Good to see all of you are still sharing info on visa status. Keep up the good work and wish you all the best !
> 
> Having a weird summer here in Aussie. Kinda rainy , kinda warm
> 
> Tips for those who are arriving here soon
> 
> You are able to get the medicare card (temporary one) valid for 12 months. Then can renew it again till you get the PR
> 
> Also mobile plan : i suggest you get the vodafone $40 red plan. this is without the phone and much more affordable. With that you have the ability to choose either 6GB + free 6GB data or 6GB data + free international calls


Hi John93

How nice of you to come back and give some info to others. 
Is Sri lanka included in the list to call free in that package?


----------



## John93

mpink said:


> Hi John93
> 
> How nice of you to come back and give some info to others.
> Is Sri lanka included in the list to call free in that package?




Sri lanka was removed from selected countries last year i think. I got the 6GB + 6GB free plan. So can call from skype/whatsapp/viber

There are couple of other plans aswell. Best option is to select the plan according to your usage and requirement. Sim only plans are way cheaper than sim + phone plans !


----------



## Marigold2016

Hello

Updated list here. DevindaG, what's going on mate?

1. DevindaG - DOL - 07/06/2016 - In Process
2. smiley21 - DOL - 30/06/2016 - In Process
3. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
4. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
5. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
6. Alf - DOL - 28/09/2016 - In Process
7. mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
8. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
9. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
10. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process


----------



## mpink

Hi everyone

I just thought sharing this info will be helpful to anyone...I came to Ausi on a tourist visa after 2 months submitting my partner visa application (I got a one year, multiple entries, 3 months maximum stay visa) I was supposed to go back since i was completing the 3 months by end of this month. As i did not have the 'no further stay ' condition on my visa i applied for an extension. Actually I had to apply for a new tourist visa to stay in Australia for another 6 months. I was granted it in 3 days.
I applied online and had to pay $340 (much cheaper than going up and down)
No supporting documents were required other than filling the online application. (There was one question asking why i need the extension where i had to explain the reason in one sentence. Other than that it was the same tourist visa application)


----------



## tekie

@mpink Thanks for the info. I applied for 309 spouse visa in oct last year and also applied for visitor visa. Similar to you I was granted 3 months multiple entry visitor visa valid for 1 year. I would now like to visit my husband in australia but I have read on this forum that if you apply for spouse visa you must be offshore when spouse visa is granted. How can you make sure of that? Also did you submit your spouse visa online?


----------



## DevindaG

Hi all. 

Got the news 2 days back. We are all good. Thanx for the support. Excited now to start the new life. 2nd March marks the day.


----------



## mpink

tekie said:


> @mpink Thanks for the info. I applied for 309 spouse visa in oct last year and also applied for visitor visa. Similar to you I was granted 3 months multiple entry visitor visa valid for 1 year. I would now like to visit my husband in australia but I have read on this forum that if you apply for spouse visa you must be offshore when spouse visa is granted. How can you make sure of that? Also did you submit your spouse visa online?


Hi tekie

Yes I applied online for the spouse visa. Anyway.. I'm planning to go back to SL in August. (Since I have a open return ticket ) if my spouse visa comes before that they will inform me to go offshore. 
You hv to update your change of address in the immi account. And i sent an email to my case officer additionally about my stay in Australia.


----------



## mpink

DevindaG said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Got the news 2 days back. We are all good. Thanx for the support. Excited now to start the new life. 2nd March marks the day.


Congrats DevindaG!


----------



## tekie

@mpink Thanks for the info

@DevindaG Congratz and wish you all the best!


----------



## pumpkin1421

Firstly, congratulations to DevindaG! Wishing you all the best for this new journey. I am glad to see that visa's are being granted again after a long break. 

It has been 3 months since I lodged my 309 and I have received a letter from the AHC mentioning that my initial assessment has been completed and my case has been queued for processing and the normal time frame is 12 months. 

I have a few questions and would be grateful if someone could clear my doubts. 

1) My husband and I are planning on trying our luck again for a visit visa (previous one was rejected and applied on the same day as the partner visa). I am still unsure since the last time it was rejected. There has really not been any change of evidence that I could provide apart from this letter confirming my case is queued and the letter also mentions that I could visit my spouse but I must let them know when I am away. 

Is this enough proof to try again for my visitor visa? This time we are only going to request for 3 months which I believe would be well before the decision is made (considering June applicants are still being processed). Or should I wait a bit more before I apply again? 

2) In case the visa does get refused again will it impact the spouse visa in any way? That is our only concern and we don't want this to have any effect on the spouse application. 

3) Do we have to mention to our CO that I had my visit visa refused? My agent told me that it is not necessary as the two applications are not connected in any way. But I am still trying to be careful. 

4) And lastly, the first few emails I received from the AHC (medical request, PCC, husband's PCC etc.) were from a different position number along with the officers name. But, the one I received a few days ago regarding the queued application had a different position number with no name. Which one is my CO then? Or has my CO not been assigned yet? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## DevindaG

Thanx all. Wish you all the very best too.


----------



## samv

pumpkin1421 said:


> Firstly, congratulations to DevindaG! Wishing you all the best for this new journey. I am glad to see that visa's are being granted again after a long break.


I am pretty confident that you can apply for as many visitor visas as you want and there is no affect on spouse visa. But yes you have to inform your case officer when your visitor visa gets approved and you travel to Australia. other than that don't worry and go for it.

when you applied the first time did you already have the medical called?


----------



## pumpkin1421

samv said:


> I am pretty confident that you can apply for as many visitor visas as you want and there is no affect on spouse visa. But yes you have to inform your case officer when your visitor visa gets approved and you travel to Australia. other than that don't worry and go for it.
> 
> when you applied the first time did you already have the medical called?


Hi samv,

I think you and I had a similar issue last time. I applied on the same day as lodging my spouse visa (I lodged visitor at VFS and my agent lodged the spouse online). But later I realised I shouldn't have been in a hurry to apply.

I did my medicals after around 2 weeks from the date I lodged. I think last time you mentioned you were waiting for you medical. Did you get it done? Were you asked to submit PCC's of the sponsor?


----------



## Marigold2016

Congrats to DevindaG! Wish you all the best 

I think AHC has slow down the application processing. Currently, the waiting time is sitting around 9 months. Smiley21, you are next in line. Hopefully you will get your visa granted very soon. Please update us if there's any news.
You are most definitely receive your grant by the end of March.

We don't have anyone here lodged in July. So after smiley21, unfortunately, it will be no news of what AHC is up to. If anyone got friends that lodge in July and not on this forum. If you can give the update that would be great.

New list here 

1. smiley21 - DOL - 30/06/2016 - In Process
2. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
3. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
4. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
5. Alf - DOL - 28/09/2016 - In Process
6. mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
7. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
8. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
9. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process


----------



## samv

pumpkin1421 said:


> I did my medicals after around 2 weeks from the date I lodged. I think last time you mentioned you were waiting for you medical. Did you get it done? Were you asked to submit PCC's of the sponsor?


No I still haven't heard for medicals and it been about two months now. I am going to wait till the end of March which is the census date of Uni intakes and going to lodge another application.


----------



## smiley21

Marigold2016 said:


> Congrats to DevindaG! Wish you all the best
> 
> I think AHC has slow down the application processing. Currently, the waiting time is sitting around 9 months. Smiley21, you are next in line. Hopefully you will get your visa granted very soon. Please update us if there's any news.
> You are most definitely receive your grant by the end of March.
> 
> We don't have anyone here lodged in July. So after smiley21, unfortunately, it will be no news of what AHC is up to. If anyone got friends that lodge in July and not on this forum. If you can give the update that would be great.
> 
> New list here
> 
> 1. smiley21 - DOL - 30/06/2016 - In Process
> 2. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
> 3. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
> 4. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
> 5. Alf - DOL - 28/09/2016 - In Process
> 6. mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
> 7. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
> 8. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
> 9. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process


Congrats DevindaG  All the very best for your life in Aussie!
Yeah seems like AHC are taking longer now. Hopefully we will get ours in the next week or two. Will inform you guys once we receive it.


----------



## AnuShara81

Hi ,

My husband and I've been reading the reviews since December 2016 and we are very happy to see that some guys have their visa granted so many congratulations . This forum is really helpful to people like us to at least keep in waiting by listening to other people's happy news , I tried to register once but couldn't do from my phone so i given up for sometime and Today, my husband insists me to register here we are.. Hi everyone...

our situation My husband has applied his spouse visa on 02/07/2016 and feeling very disappointing to wait but what can we do else... You guys can add our to the waiting list for July , we have submitted all,done medicals , they said initial assessment is done & now in the que on the process. Not sure how long it takes but waiting is really frustrating for us. 

Thanks


----------



## Tazzy

Hi everyone.

Visa Lodge date: 09.12.2016

I have received a message from AHC mentioning that my initial assessment has been completed and my case has been queued for processing and the normal time frame is 12 months as like Pumbkin1421.

I am not sure how long more will take to get the next update from AHC. Because they mentioned 12 months processing time, that means would it take another 12 months for to get the visa?

My wife is so much depressed and not very much happy to talk to me now. I cannot promise her when she can able to get the visa. 

Could you please suggest me what are checklists need to applying Visitor visa? 

My friends are saying that when we apply visitor visa then we need to show strong evidence about her returning back. 

I would like to know if anyone applied before ... could you please share your the procedures and documents submitted for visitor visa?


----------



## mpink

Tazzy said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Visa Lodge date: 09.12.2016
> 
> I have received a message from AHC mentioning that my initial assessment has been completed and my case has been queued for processing and the normal time frame is 12 months as like Pumbkin1421.
> 
> I am not sure how long more will take to get the next update from AHC. Because they mentioned 12 months processing time, that means would it take another 12 months for to get the visa?
> 
> My wife is so much depressed and not very much happy to talk to me now. I cannot promise her when she can able to get the visa.
> 
> Could you please suggest me what are checklists need to applying Visitor visa?
> 
> My friends are saying that when we apply visitor visa then we need to show strong evidence about her returning back.
> 
> I would like to know if anyone applied before ... could you please share your the procedures and documents submitted for visitor visa?


Hi Tazzy!

Yes, we definitely have to show them of our intention (strong reasons) to go back before our visa expires.

I have applied 3 times for visitor visa (subclass 600-Tourist stream) and was able to get it without any issues all three times. I provided all requested documents in the tourist visa checklist (downloaded from ----http://srilanka.embassy.gov.au/clmb/Visa_checklists.html) and also some additionals.

these are the documents I provided in addition to the identification docs in the checklist:

1. A cover letter stating my personal and professional background, where I had traveled before, what I'm planning to do in Australia (about places I'm planning to visit with tentative dates, and plans to visit relatives...etc)

2. Letter from the employer stating the designation, service period, salary and the approval for leave. + pay slips of 3 months

3. Assets - my car documents (other than this I didn't have any assets  )
4. Bank statements of savings account (with a letter from the bank confirming the balance of approx 1M) and credit card statements to show the limits) (I always showed I have sufficient funds, to spend during my stay in Ausi although my total expenses were taken care of by another person)

5. A letter from my husband to the AHC- Sri Lanka, stating that he will take care of all the expenses of my stay and our plans during the holiday. (how he's planning to take leave from work to spend time/travel with me)

(it would be great that if you have a special reason to be together during this period such as celebrate a special event together for the first time or your anniversary....etc)...... we wanted to celebrate Christmas together as husband and wife for the first time 

6. My Husband's Payslips, bank statements, notice of assessment, house documents.

Tip.
Make a holiday plan with tentative dates, plan what places you are going to visit request the visa according to this plan.... Keep in mind you have to convince them that you are requesting this visa for tourism purpose (to visit people and travel around) not to wait until you get the partner visa 

Hope this helps


----------



## mpink

hey Tazzy

further, I want to say that this forum was a great help. I read almost every related threads before applying for my visas. it was a big help to avoid any mistakes. and also don't forget to read the DIBP and AHC information on their websites. 

Do research. Gather information...and then apply

All the best...!

mpink


----------



## Tazzy

mpink said:


> Hi Tazzy!
> 
> Yes, we definitely have to show them of our intention (strong reasons) to go back before our visa expires.
> 
> I have applied 3 times for visitor visa (subclass 600-Tourist stream) and was able to get it without any issues all three times. I provided all requested documents in the tourist visa checklist (downloaded from ----http://srilanka.embassy.gov.au/clmb/Visa_checklists.html) and also some additionals.
> 
> these are the documents I provided in addition to the identification docs in the checklist:
> 
> 1. A cover letter stating my personal and professional background, where I had traveled before, what I'm planning to do in Australia (about places I'm planning to visit with tentative dates, and plans to visit relatives...etc)
> 
> 2. Letter from the employer stating the designation, service period, salary and the approval for leave. + pay slips of 3 months
> 
> 3. Assets - my car documents (other than this I didn't have any assets  )
> 4. Bank statements of savings account (with a letter from the bank confirming the balance of approx 1M) and credit card statements to show the limits) (I always showed I have sufficient funds, to spend during my stay in Ausi although my total expenses were taken care of by another person)
> 
> 5. A letter from my husband to the AHC- Sri Lanka, stating that he will take care of all the expenses of my stay and our plans during the holiday. (how he's planning to take leave from work to spend time/travel with me)
> 
> (it would be great that if you have a special reason to be together during this period such as celebrate a special event together for the first time or your anniversary....etc)...... we wanted to celebrate Christmas together as husband and wife for the first time
> 
> 6. My Husband's Payslips, bank statements, notice of assessment, house documents.
> 
> Tip.
> Make a holiday plan with tentative dates, plan what places you are going to visit request the visa according to this plan.... Keep in mind you have to convince them that you are requesting this visa for tourism purpose (to visit people and travel around) not to wait until you get the partner visa
> 
> Hope this helps


mpink;1481137 Thank you so much for your time to reply to my question.

I have noted your points and do the needful.

My wife is not working at the moment. So i am bit worried about how to convince AHC that she is coming only for holiday and will return home by end date.

Because she is not working I am unable to provide employment details. Do you think I can still apply ?


----------



## samv

Tazzy said:


> mpink;1481137 Thank you so much for your time to reply to my question.
> 
> I have noted your points and do the needful.
> 
> My wife is not working at the moment. So i am bit worried about how to convince AHC that she is coming only for holiday and will return home by end date.
> 
> Because she is not working I am unable to provide employment details. Do you think I can still apply ?


I agree with what mpink says and that you have to show strong evidence of returning. in fact that's all what they seem to care about with regards to visitor visa (unless there is some urgent condition for visiting). I have seen some people in this forum recommending to the lengths of mentioning that you have a sick relative back at home and you are the only carer for them and provide medical proof. Although that may seem over the top I kind of now understand why they mention that.

you don't have to go to that lengths. but I believe you are at the advantage now that your spouse application has been finalized and awaiting decision following normal time frames. so logically it would make sense for them to assume that you would not compromise such a state by breaching the conditions of a visitor visa.

just don't make the mistake I did by trying to be too honest and stating it as a fact that you are applying so you can be together while the spouse visa processes. I showed all documents and assets over 1M for my wife but they still refused. one of the reasons they had mentioned on the refusal letter was that she does not have much travel history in the past to show as record.

The department does take some things to the moronic level in such sense. but hey we are all victims of the system.. Like some people have suggested I do recommend getting a "good" agent if you can find one through recommendations. but yeah there is no issue for you to apply for a visitor visa now.


----------



## AnuShara81

Hi Everyone..I'm new to this forum although I read reviews for few months 

New list here

1. smiley21 - DOL - 30/06/2016 - In Process
2. AnuShara81 - DOL - 02/07/2016 - In Process
3. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
4. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
5. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
6. Alf - DOL - 28/09/2016 - In Process
7. mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
8. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
9. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
10. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process

I hope everyone get their visa's soon & all the best for us


----------



## mpink

Tazzy said:


> mpink;1481137 Thank you so much for your time to reply to my question.
> 
> I have noted your points and do the needful.
> 
> My wife is not working at the moment. So i am bit worried about how to convince AHC that she is coming only for holiday and will return home by end date.
> 
> Because she is not working I am unable to provide employment details. Do you think I can still apply ?


Hi Tazzy

Even people who had a job to return back in the home country had been rejected on their visitor visas. Just gather whatever the strong evidence you have and apply. 

Wish you good luck!


----------



## AnuShara81

mpink said:


> Hi Tazzy
> 
> Even people who had a job to return back in the home country had been rejected on their visitor visas. Just gather whatever the strong evidence you have and apply.
> 
> Wish you good luck!


Hi Tazzy,

Good luck for applying Visiting visa, Avices are very true you need to have very strong evidence on commitment to coming back after visiting.

We also applied for my husband, but unfortunately they refused it as my husband doesn't work since & they mentioned that they cannot see evidence on commitment to come back although my husband had a good travel history.

So , please provide more evidence & you should be ok.

Good luck.


----------



## AnuShara81

Hi, Waiting game is killing us... 

I wish to get through anyone's file to the top from this list & to finalise visa granting.. I'm really over it .. it's been 8 months & 6 days... 

New list 

1. smiley21 - DOL - 30/06/2016 - In Process
2. AnuShara81 - DOL - 02/07/2016 - In Process
3. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
4. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
5. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
6. Alf - DOL - 28/09/2016 - In Process
7. mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
8. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
9. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
10. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process

I hope everyone get their visa's soon & all the best for us..

Come god or someone look after us..


----------



## smiley21

AnuShara81 said:


> Hi, Waiting game is killing us...
> 
> I wish to get through anyone's file to the top from this list & to finalise visa granting.. I'm really over it .. it's been 8 months & 6 days...
> 
> New list
> 
> 1. smiley21 - DOL - 30/06/2016 - In Process
> 2. AnuShara81 - DOL - 02/07/2016 - In Process
> 3. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
> 4. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
> 5. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
> 6. Alf - DOL - 28/09/2016 - In Process
> 7. mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
> 8. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
> 9. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
> 10. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process
> 
> I hope everyone get their visa's soon & all the best for us..
> 
> Come god or someone look after us..


Yeah I know! Waiting, waiting, waiting *sigh*


----------



## AnuShara81

Hi Guys,

No updates yet? Everyone looks in silent..


----------



## smiley21

AnuShara81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> No updates yet? Everyone looks in silent..


Nope no updates. Still waiting......


----------



## akas

Hi everyone  hope your all doing well!

I was just wondering if anyone here submitted form 80 or was later asked from their C.O to submit form 80??

Thanks


----------



## Hakeem

akas said:


> Hi everyone  hope your all doing well!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone here submitted form 80 or was later asked from their C.O to submit form 80??
> 
> Thanks


Yes the applicant has to submit a form 80


----------



## samv

akas said:


> Hi everyone  hope your all doing well!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone here submitted form 80 or was later asked from their C.O to submit form 80??
> 
> Thanks


Their checklist says only the applicant has to submit it.

But I have seen two cases including my own where the CO turns back and asks the Sponsor to submit it as well. Those numbnuts are just wasting our time as they could have very well included that in their checklist.

So to save your time my suggestion is that the sponsor also complete form 80 and attach it to your application. For us they asked (as additional documents from Sponsor) form 80 as well as AFP certificate (and also SL police cert but only if you have spent *cumulative* 12 months or more in Sri Lanka within the past 10 years).


----------



## Blessed4life

Hi Guys,

We are now waiting over 7 months since applied. ( Applied 08 - 2016 ). Lucky my wife stayed 3 months with me from August to November. Now I'm going to apply for visitor visa again.

With all your questions reg to visitor visa, my friend got visitor visa for his wife for 12 months !! . His wife left the job she was doing in SriLanka, never travelled anywhere.But my friend showed a financial sponsorship . His application was very straight forward and reason for return was " to comply with pending spouse visa".

So, yes. Every case is different and case-officer is different. I believe don't make tourist applications too obvious.

Hope this gives some relief


----------



## tekie

Hi 
Blessed4life, 

Have you'll submitted the partner visa application on paper or online? If you applied off shore you need to be offshore when the visa is granted. Based on a previous post by @mpink, I'm guessing it is easy to inform travel to Australia if you have an online application.


----------



## samv

tekie said:


> Hi
> Based on a previous post by @mpink, I'm guessing it is easy to inform travel to Australia if you have an online application.


in case if you are wondering what to do with regards to this, it doesn't really matter if your application is paper based or online. I can still email our case officer and let them know if travelling overseas. When they are ready to stamp and you are in Australia, they will let you know and you can leave the country and they will stamp it. no issues as far as i know.


----------



## AnuShara81

Hi Guys, 

How are you all...No news or Updates from anyone, not sure what immi does at the moment. Has Anyone heard anything yet.. it's nearly come to 9 months & depressing. 

Pray for everyone to get good news soon..


----------



## Blessed4life

samv said:


> in case if you are wondering what to do with regards to this, it doesn't really matter if your application is paper based or online. I can still email our case officer and let them know if travelling overseas. When they are ready to stamp and you are in Australia, they will let you know and you can leave the country and they will stamp it. no issues as far as i know.


Thanks .Yes, I heard the same from my friends. I just applied for a tourist visa. Let's see how we go.


----------



## Blessed4life

AnuShara81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How are you all...No news or Updates from anyone, not sure what immi does at the moment. Has Anyone heard anything yet.. it's nearly come to 9 months & depressing.
> 
> Pray for everyone to get good news soon..


Agree. I got a Nepalese colleague at work, it has been over 10 months for him and his application is now forwarded to Colombo. I believe, colombo office is overloaded with number of applications. Sadly it may take longer now. But let's hope for best !

My prayers with you all as well


----------



## smiley21

Hi guys,
Just letting you all know that my husband received his grant today! Very excited 
All the very best to everyone else! I hope you guys will all receive your grants soon


----------



## mpink

smiley21 said:


> Hi guys,
> Just letting you all know that my husband received his grant today! Very excited
> All the very best to everyone else! I hope you guys will all receive your grants soon


Wow.... Congrats smiley21☺


----------



## smiley21

mpink said:


> Wow.... Congrats smiley21☺


Thanks mpink. Hope you will receive your grant very soon too


----------



## Hakeem

smiley21 said:


> Hi guys,
> Just letting you all know that my husband received his grant today! Very excited
> All the very best to everyone else! I hope you guys will all receive your grants soon


Congratulation


----------



## AnuShara81

Many congratulations...🙂Quote:
Originally Posted by smiley21 View Post
Hi guys,
Just letting you all know that my husband received his grant today! Very excited 
All the very best to everyone else! I hope you guys will all receive your grants soon


----------



## AnuShara81

Hi Everyone.. 

New list here

1. AnuShara81 - DOL - 02/07/2016 - In Process
2. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
3. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
5. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
4. Alf - DOL - 28/09/2016 - In Process
5. mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
6. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
7. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
8. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process

I hope everyone get their visa's soon & all the best for us


----------



## Marigold2016

Big Congrats to Smiley21 
All the best for your life with your hubby in Australia.

AnuShara81, You are next in line. I think yours should be granted by end of next week, since your DOL is not that far apart from Smiley21.

At the moment it's sitting around 9-10 months waiting time...fingers cross they can pick up their game and process the visa faster. 

Please keep us update if you hear any good news AnuShara81


----------



## smiley21

Thanks a lot Hakeem, AnuShara81 and Marigold2016 
Hope you guys will all get your visas soon.
All the very best


----------



## mpink

smiley21 said:


> Thanks a lot Hakeem, AnuShara81 and Marigold2016
> Hope you guys will all get your visas soon.
> All the very best


Hi smiley21

Were you guys contacted by the department before the grant?


----------



## smiley21

mpink said:


> Hi smiley21
> 
> Were you guys contacted by the department before the grant?


Hi mpink,
No we were not contacted at all- no phone calls or interviews. 
The last email we got from them was in September stating that the initial assessment was completed then after that there was no further communication until the day the grant was given.


----------



## AnuShara81

Thanks you...Marigold2016 & smiley21...

Let's hope we get our visas , keep everyone's fingers crossing ..
Really happy at least Smiley21 got though & wishing very best for new life with the partner in Australia..

Thanks everyone for updating very valuable information ..


----------



## sunshine16

Hi there,

Seems like there are so many people waiting for their visas.

My husband is waiting for his too.
His application has been queued and it says the global processing time is 12 months. We submitted in October 2016.

I hope and pray that all of you beautiful ppl including my husband will get this soon as I understand how difficult it is to live in 2 places.

All the best.

Please let me know if anyone hears anything. 

Thank you


----------



## sunshine16

Hi Anushara81

This is really great what you're doing.

My husband applied in October /2016
Seems like it's taking close to 10 to 11 months. But glad to see that people are getting their visas.

I wish you all the very best. I hope & Pray that miracles would take place really soon as this is very hard.

Please keep me posted about the time frame.

God Bless you all!



AnuShara81 said:


> Hi Everyone..
> 
> New list here
> 
> 1. AnuShara81 - DOL - 02/07/2016 - In Process
> 2. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
> 3. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
> 5. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
> 4. Alf - DOL - 28/09/2016 - In Process
> 5. mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
> 6. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
> 7. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
> 8. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process
> 
> I hope everyone get their visa's soon & all the best for us


----------



## AnuShara81

Hi Sunshine 16,

My pleasure to get through this hard time with you all . Please kindly tell me the exact date of lodgement if happy for me to update a new list including your one..

Wishing everyone to get there visas very soon..
Take care & be happy .

AnuShara81

Anushara81

This is really great what you're doing. 

My husband applied in October /2016
Seems like it's taking close to 10 to 11 months. But glad to see that people are getting their visas.

I wish you all the very best. I hope & Pray that miracles would take place really soon as this is very hard. 

Please keep me posted about the time frame. 

God Bless you all!


----------



## sunshine16

Hi Anushara.

My Husbands DOL is 05/10/2016

I'm happy for you to update the list with these details. We've received the letter saying it has been queued in january 2017.

Thank you



AnuShara81 said:


> Hi Sunshine 16,
> 
> My pleasure to get through this hard time with you all . Please kindly tell me the exact date of lodgement if happy for me to update a new list including your one..
> 
> Wishing everyone to get there visas very soon..
> Take care & be happy .
> 
> AnuShara81
> 
> Anushara81
> 
> This is really great what you're doing.
> 
> My husband applied in October /2016
> Seems like it's taking close to 10 to 11 months. But glad to see that people are getting their visas.
> 
> I wish you all the very best. I hope & Pray that miracles would take place really soon as this is very hard.
> 
> Please keep me posted about the time frame.
> 
> God Bless you all!


----------



## AnuShara81

Hi Sunshine16,

Thanks for sending the dates .

Everyone.. 

New list here

1. AnuShara81 - DOL - 02/07/2016 - In Process
2. Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
3. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
5. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
4. Alf - DOL - 28/09/2016 - In Process
5. Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
6. mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
7. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
8. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
9. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process

I hope everyone get their visa's soon & all the best for us


----------



## cmlit90

Hi..Sunshine16 & All

Did anyone get the visa out of this list?

We did an online application in Feb 2017, and next day we were asked to go for a medical and bio-metrics, then 4 weeks later they sent us an txt and en email stating that the decision has been made.., when we contacted the VISA center they confirm that too and we were asked to call the high commission in Colombo. when we did contact them, they admitted that the txt and the email was sent in error due to a glitch in the system.
Then we received a letter in early April 2017 stating "initial assessment on your application has now been completed and it has progressed to the next stage", not sure what this means..

Did anybody receive this letter and how long did you have to wait after this letter?

Queued Letter Regarding the Process
This correspondence is to advise you that an initial assessment on your application has now
been completed and it has progressed to the next stage. Please note 75% of applications
are processed in 11 months and 90% of the applications are processed in 15 months. Once
reached the top of the queue and there is sufficient information for a decision to be made,
a case will proceed with a assessment of the application. A case officer may contact you at
that time to verify that it is ongoing

Thank you all and good luck!!


----------



## sunshine16

Hi

Yes... even I received this letter but that was in January 2017.
We applied in October 2016 & we are still waiting.

It will take a few months.. I'm in my 6th month & still waiting.

All the best. I hope & pray that we will all get our visas soon.



cmlit90 said:


> Hi..Sunshine16 & All
> 
> Did anyone get the visa out of this list?
> 
> We did an online application in Feb 2017, and next day we were asked to go for a medical and bio-metrics, then 4 weeks later they sent us an txt and en email stating that the decision has been made.., when we contacted the VISA center they confirm that too and we were asked to call the high commission in Colombo. when we did contact them, they admitted that the txt and the email was sent in error due to a glitch in the system.
> Then we received a letter in early April 2017 stating "initial assessment on your application has now been completed and it has progressed to the next stage", not sure what this means..
> 
> Did anybody receive this letter and how long did you have to wait after this letter?
> 
> Queued Letter Regarding the Process
> This correspondence is to advise you that an initial assessment on your application has now
> been completed and it has progressed to the next stage. Please note 75% of applications
> are processed in 11 months and 90% of the applications are processed in 15 months. Once
> reached the top of the queue and there is sufficient information for a decision to be made,
> a case will proceed with a assessment of the application. A case officer may contact you at
> that time to verify that it is ongoing
> 
> Thank you all and good luck!!


----------



## AnuShara81

Hi Guys, 

Is anyone has any updates? I'm really impatient now..as my husbands visa application sitting 10 months for tomorrow .. we really thought we would have get visa in January but didn't happen then thought in Feb, Mar & April at least. Now it's May, can't really cope considering all of ours good ages are wasting for decisions, when we do things in a proper legal way which is unfair. 

I really hope we all get the decisions very soon & good luck everyone.


----------



## mpink

AnuShara81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is anyone has any updates? I'm really impatient now..as my husbands visa application sitting 10 months for tomorrow .. we really thought we would have get visa in January but didn't happen then thought in Feb, Mar & April at least. Now it's May, can't really cope considering all of ours good ages are wasting for decisions, when we do things in a proper legal way which is unfair.
> 
> I really hope we all get the decisions very soon & good luck everyone.


Hi AnuShara81

I wish and pray that your husband will get his visa soon.
Yeah...this is crazy..... waiting that long is killing


----------



## sunshine16

Hi Anushara

I know how it feels. Life is so difficult and I've no idea what to do. I'm keeping all of you in my prayers. We are all waiting for 1 single thing & it's actually using the best time of our lives. Which is sad.

Anushara when did you receive your queued letter from the immigration?



AnuShara81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is anyone has any updates? I'm really impatient now..as my husbands visa application sitting 10 months for tomorrow .. we really thought we would have get visa in January but didn't happen then thought in Feb, Mar & April at least. Now it's May, can't really cope considering all of ours good ages are wasting for decisions, when we do things in a proper legal way which is unfair.
> 
> I really hope we all get the decisions very soon & good luck everyone.


----------



## Blessed4life

Hi Anushara &
All, 
I finally got my wife on 2nd tourist visa. I applied for 6 months, but was only granted for 3 months. Our application is now counting 8 months ± which is ridiculously long.

I truly understand how it is to be waiting for some email to get back to your loved ones. My wife and I have been away from each other than we have been together. Lucky I found this forum and made me understand there are lot of people like us.

Don't worry, when you see each other you'll forget everything.

I have been through so many visa applications none rejected so far. It's just ridiculous and expensive. But at the end it'll all be worth 

Let's pray our visa will be granted soon.



AnuShara81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is anyone has any updates? I'm really impatient now..as my husbands visa application sitting 10 months for tomorrow .. we really thought we would have get visa in January but didn't happen then thought in Feb, Mar & April at least. Now it's May, can't really cope considering all of ours good ages are wasting for decisions, when we do things in a proper legal way which is unfair.
> 
> I really hope we all get the decisions very soon & good luck everyone.


----------



## AnuShara81

Hi Everyone,

Firstly, Congratulations for Blessed4life for happy news about a visa although it is not for 6 months but something is better than nothing in fact still it is really great to make both of you happy until the main visa comes to take part. So enjoy the exciting time with your wife in Australia together &#55357;&#56478;.

We are the same, we been married for almost 11 months, we been together for less than 31 days in 3 different countries as well as in 3 different occasions. We really hope that we could be able to celebrate our 1 st Anniversary in Australia together if we get lucky enough to reach the file in the que to the top for decision. 

It is really hard this waiting game , I think everyone has the same feeling of hope to get an email from immigration to get together with their loved ones. 

Good luck everyone & hope we all get though this hard stage soon. 

&#55357;&#56898;


----------



## ROOH91

Hey Guys,

Hope you all are doing good. I am new to this forum and wanted to get an idea about the wait time. I applied for my partner visa on the 2nd of Feb 2017 and submitted my bio metrics on the 7th of Feb 2017. 

On the 24th of March we received a text from VFS mentioning that our visa has been processed, which was really strange and as we did not upload any medicals / police clearance report. BUT we did not received anything from IMMI.

So our lawyer advised us to do the medicals and apply for the police clearance. Then while i was waiting for my police report my husband got an email from Australian immigration requesting for his police clearance.(3rd april 2017)

So by the 13th of April my medicals and police report was uploaded and 17th of april my husbands police report was uploaded. still we did not hear anything from immi. 

We inquired why we got a message from vfs saying its processed no reply as at yet. So we wait now. 

Have anyone got any messages from vfs like this? please let me know


----------



## AnuShara81

Hi ROOH91,

Warm welcome to the forum & replying to your question is a tough one.

So far, some applicants are still waiting like my husband for 10+ months & some lucky applicants got their visa's within 4 - 7 months.

I think case to case it's different, if you submit all documents at one go make things easy .

Please refer the Visa applications list on previous reviews , if you like you can copy it & edit with your details then post it in your post.

Good luck..



ROOH91 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good. I am new to this forum and wanted to get an idea about the wait time. I applied for my partner visa on the 2nd of Feb 2017 and submitted my bio metrics on the 7th of Feb 2017.
> 
> On the 24th of March we received a text from VFS mentioning that our visa has been processed, which was really strange and as we did not upload any medicals / police clearance report. BUT we did not received anything from IMMI.
> 
> So our lawyer advised us to do the medicals and apply for the police clearance. Then while i was waiting for my police report my husband got an email from Australian immigration requesting for his police clearance.(3rd april 2017)
> 
> So by the 13th of April my medicals and police report was uploaded and 17th of april my husbands police report was uploaded. still we did not hear anything from immi.
> 
> We inquired why we got a message from vfs saying its processed no reply as at yet. So we wait now.
> 
> Have anyone got any messages from vfs like this? please let me know


----------



## cmlit90

ROOH91 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Hope you all are doing good. I am new to this forum and wanted to get an idea about the wait time. I applied for my partner visa on the 2nd of Feb 2017 and submitted my bio metrics on the 7th of Feb 2017.
> 
> On the 24th of March we received a text from VFS mentioning that our visa has been processed, which was really strange and as we did not upload any medicals / police clearance report. BUT we did not received anything from IMMI.
> 
> So our lawyer advised us to do the medicals and apply for the police clearance. Then while i was waiting for my police report my husband got an email from Australian immigration requesting for his police clearance.(3rd april 2017)
> 
> So by the 13th of April my medicals and police report was uploaded and 17th of april my husbands police report was uploaded. still we did not hear anything from immi.
> 
> We inquired why we got a message from vfs saying its processed no reply as at yet. So we wait now.
> 
> Have anyone got any messages from vfs like this? please let me know


Hi ROOH91 - We also applied in 2/02/2017 and we also got the same text message 4 weeks after saying "the decision has been made" by VFS. When we contacted the high commission, they informed us the text message was sent due to an error in the system. crazy....
However, few weeks later (03/4), we revived another email stating that the initial assessment has been completed and progressed in the queue. We did the medical and bio metrics within first week of the submission that's probably why we have received the 2nd letter and hopefully you will also get a queue letter soon. Good luck!!


----------



## AnuShara81

Hi Guys,

I am over the moon as my we got our golden decisions just now, can't express how happy I am right now. 

I really appreciated everyone for the prayers, believe me that my prayers are with you all. Please keep updates & good luck.. stay positive & clam I know it is not easy ..

Thank you all.. Take care


----------



## akas

Congratulations AnuShara81, even I was waiting and waiting for your decision to come. I'm so happy for you!!! Quick question, did you apply yourself or with an agent?



AnuShara81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am over the moon as my we got our golden decisions just now, can't express how happy I am right now.
> 
> I really appreciated everyone for the prayers, believe me that my prayers are with you all. Please keep updates & good luck.. stay positive & clam I know it is not easy ..
> 
> Thank you all.. Take care


----------



## AnuShara81

akas said:


> Congratulations AnuShara81, even I was waiting and waiting for your decision to come. I'm so happy for you!!! Quick question, did you apply yourself or with an agent?


Thanks, Akas ..

We applied on our own ..

10 months & 6 days waiting..


----------



## sunshine16

AnuShara81 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am over the moon as my we got our golden decisions just now, can't express how happy I am right now.
> 
> I really appreciated everyone for the prayers, believe me that my prayers are with you all. Please keep updates & good luck.. stay positive & clam I know it is not easy ..
> 
> Thank you all.. Take care


Congratulations Anushara
You deserve it. All the best to you both & May God shower you both all ways with his amazing blessings.


----------



## sunshine16

Again congratulations Anushara... All the best! 
So next in line is...

1.Hakeem - DOL - 02/08/2016 - In Process
2. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
3. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
4. Alf - DOL - 28/09/2016 - In Process
5. Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
6. mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
7. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
8. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
9. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process


----------



## Hakeem

Hi Guys,

Just letting you know that my wife got her Visa yesterday, so thrilled and excited. The wait has been painful but worth it at the end.

Hope everyone gets their visas soon, and definitely, everyone will be in my prayers. 

Lodged on 02nd August 2016 
Granted on 08th May 2017

Wait time 9 Months and 6 Days 

Thanks everyone for all your support and help on the forum and Good Luck.


----------



## Marigold2016

Wow! two in a row!!! Very BIG Congrats to both Anushara and Hakeem!
I wish you a wonderful life in Australia 

After so many Aussie holidays, they are starting to catch up with the list.
I'm very happy to see the list moves after quite a while. 

Blessed4life, I know you probably don't care much of when it will be granted as your wife already got the tourist VISA Granted for 3 months, but if you could please let me know of how's it going if you hear a good news... that would be awesome.

I'm super excited to meet my fiance again  wish me luck and fast grant

Updated list below.

1. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
2. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
3. Alf - DOL - 28/09/2016 - In Process
4. Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
5. mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
6. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
7. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
8. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process 
9. ROOH91 - DOL - 02/2/2017 - In Process
10.cmlit90 - DOL - 2/2/2017 - In Process


----------



## mpink

Warm wishes to Anushara and Hakeem  and Good luck to rest of us waiting.....
Hope Blessed4life and Marigold2016 will get their visas soon....


----------



## mpink

BTW... were you guys contacted by the dept before the grant? or is it no contact after the " initial assessment complete" email??


----------



## alf

Hi Guys,

Letting u know that I got my visa today.

DOL - 28/Sept/2016
Granted on - 09/May/2017

Wait time: 07 months 11 days

We are so excited.
Hope everyone will receive their visa soon. Wish everyone all the very best!!

Thanks everyone for all your support. Good Luck All!!


----------



## pumpkin1421

Congratulations Anushara, Hakeem and alf! This is amazing news! I wish you all the best for your new life in Australia. 

So they covered three months in two days? That's really nice. Blessed4life and Marigold2016 you guys are next in line. I'm sure you will get your grants this week as well. 

I pray that everyone get their visa's soon 

New list - 
1. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
2. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
3. Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
4. mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
5. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
6. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
7. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process 
8. ROOH91 - DOL - 02/2/2017 - In Process
9. cmlit90 - DOL - 2/2/2017 - In Process


----------



## sunshine16

Wow this is amazing.

Congratulations Anushara, Hakeem & Alf. All the best for your new life...

And good luck Blessed4life & Marigold... I'm sure you'll get visas very soooooooooonn..


The updated list is here...

1. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
2. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
3.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
4.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
5. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
6.Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
7. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process 
8.ROOH91 - DOL - 02/2/2017 - In Process
9.cmlit90 - DOL - 2/2/2017 - In Process


----------



## Blessed4life

Marigold2016 said:


> Wow! two in a row!!! Very BIG Congrats to both Anushara and Hakeem!
> I wish you a wonderful life in Australia
> 
> After so many Aussie holidays, they are starting to catch up with the list.
> I'm very happy to see the list moves after quite a while.
> 
> Blessed4life, I know you probably don't care much of when it will be granted as your wife already got the tourist VISA Granted for 3 months, but if you could please let me know of how's it going if you hear a good news... that would be awesome.
> 
> I'm super excited to meet my fiance again  wish me luck and fast grant
> 
> Updated list below.
> 
> 1. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
> 2. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
> 3. Alf - DOL - 28/09/2016 - In Process
> 4. Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
> 5. mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
> 6. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
> 7. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
> 8. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process
> 9. ROOH91 - DOL - 02/2/2017 - In Process
> 10.cmlit90 - DOL - 2/2/2017 - In Process


Yay !! Good luck Anushara and Hakeem . If you guys ever come to Sydney, welcome to say hello to us. There is a facebook group called "SriLankans in Sydney" which I admin. That'll help you connect with fellow lankans and srilankan events here in Australia.

I still keep checking our e-mails and texts from SriLanka. No news as of yet. But it should be finalised within next week or two looking at the timeline. I will be sure to jump in and update you all.

have a great day everyone !


----------



## Marigold2016

HI Alf!
Congrats to you as well! 
This is amazing of how many people got their visa granted this week.

But I found this is a bit odd that they haven't grant us who lodged in August and Alf got a grant DOL end of Sep. 

Alf, if you could provide more info please? What's the visa you lodged? PMV or De facto ? Marriage? Did immi contacted you before they grant the visa? 

I'm just trying to figure out the reason why Blessed4life and Mine got skipped.

Thanks in advance


----------



## akas

*still no initial assessment complete.*

Hi guys, 
My partner applied in January and in March we got an email to provide further information which we did. We still have not been put in a queue or haven't received an email saying that our initial assessment is complete. After requesting more documents, how long does it usually take to queue us? On our IMMI account it says assessment in progress, should I call them up about it?

Thanks guys <3


----------



## mpink

Yepeeeeee!!!! Congrats to all who got the visa... sending my blessings your way.... Marigold2016 and Blessed4life.... you guys will get it soon


----------



## alf

Thanks Marigold2016..
I applied for 309 Marriage visa. I did apply through VFS Colombo and 2 weeks later I've been asked to submit medicals. There after they did not contact me until yesterday, the visa grant. 
Even not a mail saying the application is queued. I think it's because these applications are processed by different case officers and it's vary from case to case.
I did submit lots of evidences to prove our relationship (I heard from a friend, if you submit strong evidences, there's a possibility to process it fast - don't know that was the case here).

Anyway I'm sure you all will get it soon.



Marigold2016 said:


> HI Alf!
> Congrats to you as well!
> This is amazing of how many people got their visa granted this week.
> 
> But I found this is a bit odd that they haven't grant us who lodged in August and Alf got a grant DOL end of Sep.
> 
> Alf, if you could provide more info please? What's the visa you lodged? PMV or De facto ? Marriage? Did immi contacted you before they grant the visa?
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out the reason why Blessed4life and Mine got skipped.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Marigold2016

Thank you very much your for your prompt response Alf 

I applied via agent in Australia for my fiance application, So I won't have any update if the lawyer doesn't let me know.

I can't sit still now...so nervous...hopefully there will be no drama. I did submit heaps of pictures and other document evidence as well.

Fingers crossed... well I'm freaking out now.



alf said:


> Thanks Marigold2016..
> I applied for 309 Marriage visa. I did apply through VFS Colombo and 2 weeks later I've been asked to submit medicals. There after they did not contact me until yesterday, the visa grant.
> Even not a mail saying the application is queued. I think it's because these applications are processed by different case officers and it's vary from case to case.
> I did submit lots of evidences to prove our relationship (I heard from a friend, if you submit strong evidences, there's a possibility to process it fast - don't know that was the case here).
> 
> Anyway I'm sure you all will get it soon.


----------



## alf

I know how it feels. But don't worry, you will get it within this or next week for sure. I think they are back on track to grant visas and different case officers do it in different ways/speed.
My prayers are with you all.



Marigold2016 said:


> Thank you very much your for your prompt response Alf
> 
> I applied via agent in Australia for my fiance application, So I won't have any update if the lawyer doesn't let me know.
> 
> I can't sit still now...so nervous...hopefully there will be no drama. I did submit heaps of pictures and other document evidence as well.
> 
> Fingers crossed... well I'm freaking out now.


----------



## sunshine16

Hi guys...

Does any one know the Expiry date for medicals & srilankan police reports?

Thank you


----------



## akas

sunshine16 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Does any one know the Expiry date for medicals & srilankan police reports?
> 
> Thank you


I'm pretty sure they are valid for 1 year.


----------



## mpink

Yep... both valid for one year


----------



## sunshine16

Thank you so much Akas & mpink.


----------



## Pooja89

*Hi*

Add me to this forum please 
DOl 2/10/2016 pooja89

Thanks


----------



## sunshine16

Hello Pooja89 & all the others 
The updated list is here...


1. Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
2. Marigold2016 - DOL - 31/08/2016 - In Process
3. Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - in process
4.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
5.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
6. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
7. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
8. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process 
9. ROOH91 - DOL - 02/2/2017 - In Process
10. cmlit90 - DOL - 2/2/2017 - In Process


----------



## sunshine16

Pooja89 said:


> Add me to this forum please
> DOl 2/10/2016 pooja89
> 
> Thanks


Hi Pooja89

Hope you're doing well.

Have you received your queued letter from the immigration?


----------



## Pooja89

sunshine16 said:


> Hi Pooja89
> 
> Hope you're doing well.
> 
> Have you received your queued letter from the immigration?


I think so because my lawer asked me to send some viber history and photos. I did my medical on 20 march
Thanks


----------



## Pooja89

Hi sunshine16
What is the qued letter can you explain it to me please


----------



## sunshine16

Hi Pooja89

Some people has received a letter saying that the initial assessment has been done and it had been queued. Once reach the top they will advice.


----------



## Pooja89

I have to ask from my lawer.anyway she said they appointed a case officer. Is that true and then she told to send those photos and viber call history


----------



## sunshine16

Pooja89 said:


> I have to ask from my lawer.anyway she said they appointed a case officer. Is that true and then she told to send those photos and viber call history


Oki... I'm in Melbourne. Mine's done by a lawyer too. These cases are different from one to another. So trust & keep in touch with your lawyer.


----------



## Pooja89

I'm from Melbourne as well. So yeah we have to wait and see. 
Thanks sushine16


----------



## Pooja89

Hi everyone, 
Any good news after the break...


----------



## Marigold2016

Hi

No news for me guys 
Let's see if my fiance will get his visa granted by the end of this week.


----------



## ROOH91

cmlit90 said:


> Hi..Sunshine16 & All
> 
> Did anyone get the visa out of this list?
> 
> We did an online application in Feb 2017, and next day we were asked to go for a medical and bio-metrics, then 4 weeks later they sent us an txt and en email stating that the decision has been made.., when we contacted the VISA center they confirm that too and we were asked to call the high commission in Colombo. when we did contact them, they admitted that the txt and the email was sent in error due to a glitch in the system.
> Then we received a letter in early April 2017 stating "initial assessment on your application has now been completed and it has progressed to the next stage", not sure what this means..
> 
> Did anybody receive this letter and how long did you have to wait after this letter?
> 
> Queued Letter Regarding the Process
> This correspondence is to advise you that an initial assessment on your application has now
> been completed and it has progressed to the next stage. Please note 75% of applications
> are processed in 11 months and 90% of the applications are processed in 15 months. Once
> reached the top of the queue and there is sufficient information for a decision to be made,
> a case will proceed with a assessment of the application. A case officer may contact you at
> that time to verify that it is ongoing
> 
> Thank you all and good luck!!


Hello,

I did apply for the visa in feb 2017 and I got the same msg from vfs. When I investigated immi cmb said the same thing to me. Early april my husband was contacted and requested for his police report.

Now we wait which is really frustrating.


----------



## ROOH91

cmlit90 said:


> Hi ROOH91 - We also applied in 2/02/2017 and we also got the same text message 4 weeks after saying "the decision has been made" by VFS. When we contacted the high commission, they informed us the text message was sent due to an error in the system. crazy....
> However, few weeks later (03/4), we revived another email stating that the initial assessment has been completed and progressed in the queue. We did the medical and bio metrics within first week of the submission that's probably why we have received the 2nd letter and hopefully you will also get a queue letter soon. Good luck!!


Hi cmlit90,

So sorry i couldnt reply you, no idea how to use this forum yet. Just a quick question so they email you saying application has been sent to a que? cuz I didnt hear anything after they requested police reports. So worried now.


----------



## Pooja89

Hi all, 
No grants yet.sems like AHC is so quiet these days.


----------



## sunshine16

Hi all,

Any news?


----------



## Jey

Blessed4life said:


> Hi Anushara &
> All,
> I finally got my wife on 2nd tourist visa. I applied for 6 months, but was only granted for 3 months. Our application is now counting 8 months ± which is ridiculously long.
> 
> I truly understand how it is to be waiting for some email to get back to your loved ones. My wife and I have been away from each other than we have been together. Lucky I found this forum and made me understand there are lot of people like us.
> 
> Don't worry, when you see each other you'll forget everything.
> 
> I have been through so many visa applications none rejected so far. It's just ridiculous and expensive. But at the end it'll all be worth
> 
> Let's pray our visa will be granted soon.


Hi Blessed4life,
I am new to this forum. I would appreciate if you could help me on this. My wife has applied for partner visa 309 in March 2017. We have submitted all the documents and waiting to hear from AHC. Reading the threads from this forum and the time frame given in the immigration web site, it appears it is going to take few more months to hear the decision from AHC. Therefore we intend to lodge tourist visa.

I am confused whether my wife has to apply for tourist stream or sponsored family stream? and what reason we can provide for the for applying tourist visa? if we genuinely say that we want to spend time together, is that a valid reason for the visa? As you have experience, could you please give me some advice regarding this?

If anybody else has experience regarding tourist visa, please share.


----------



## cmlit90

ROOH91 said:


> Hi cmlit90,
> 
> So sorry i couldnt reply you, no idea how to use this forum yet. Just a quick question so they email you saying application has been sent to a que? cuz I didnt hear anything after they requested police reports. So worried now.


Hi ROOH91,

Yes they did, it says "Initial assessment has been completed and progressed in the queue. I applied online, not sure if that makes a different?
However, I did submit the Police clearance when I lodged the application, didn't wait for them to ask. and two weeks latter they call for medical and Bio metrics. then two months later they sent this letter.


----------



## ROOH91

Hey All,

Any news or updates from AHC? Sadly I applied for visitor visa, it has been 1 week and still not heard anything from them. Usually people get the visa in 3 4 days. Don't understand what's going on


----------



## Pooja89

sunshine16 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any news?


Hi sunshine, 
Nothing new....


----------



## Marigold2016

Hi Folks !

I happy to announce that my fiance visa has been granted today.
DOL 31st August 2016
Grant 24th May 2017
Around 9 months 

I wish you all the best luck and rapid visa grant 
Such a painful and frustrated period of waiting time, but it will all worth it at the end.

Thanks to this forum for being such a emotional supportive community.


----------



## sunshine16

Congratulations Marigold.
All the best 

Stay blessed always.


----------



## sunshine16

The updated list is here. Has anyone heard from Blessed4life? All the best people. 

Please keep us updated. It means alot.


1.Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
2.Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - in process
3.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
4.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
5. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
6. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
7. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process 
8. ROOH91 - DOL - 02/2/2017 - In Process
9. cmlit90 - DOL - 2/2/2017 - In Process


----------



## Pooja89

Hi Marigold, 
All the best for both of you.thannks for sharing your joy with us.
Good luck


----------



## sunshine16

Hi Pooja...

After Blessed4life, it's you. Please let us know if you hear anything from your agent. Good luck girl. 

QUOTE=Pooja89;1562762]Hi Marigold, 
All the best for both of you.thannks for sharing your joy with us.
Good luck[/QUOTE]


----------



## mpink

Congratulations marigold! !!! Wish you both a wonderful life together in Australia. 
Blessed4life..... get ready. ..you're next. ...fingers crossed. ....


----------



## Pooja89

sunshine16 said:


> Hi Pooja...
> 
> After Blessed4life, it's you. Please let us know if you hear anything from your agent. Good luck girl.
> 
> QUOTE=Pooja89;1562762]Hi Marigold,
> All the best for both of you.thannks for sharing your joy with us.
> Good luck


[/QUOTE]
Hi sunshine
We both in the same time frame.. Let's see.. Ha ha 
Good luck


----------



## sunshine16

Haha it's true. 
I can't do this anymore. Hopefully will get the grant asap.


Hi sunshine
We both in the same time frame.. Let's see.. Ha ha 
Good luck[/QUOTE]


----------



## ROOH91

Hey guys,

Thought of sharing this information. So a friend of mine applied for partner visa in Septerber 2016 and the grant 1st week of May 2017. The total waiting period was 8 months.

Cheers,


----------



## Blessed4life

mpink said:


> Congratulations marigold! !!! Wish you both a wonderful life together in Australia.
> Blessed4life..... get ready. ..you're next. ...fingers crossed. ....


Hopefully this week, we'll hear something back from AHC.

Congratulations to Marigold !! ( Don't forget to wear some heavy jackets to Aussie, winter is kicking in from today )

Our prayers and thoughts with all in need at these times in SL.


----------



## Tazzy

Congratulations to Marigold for a new life in Australia !!!

[update]

Few weeks ago AHC requested to submit Sri Lankan Police Clearance for the Sponsor. Did anyone go through similar request before?

I didn't get any emails regarding CO... Do you think they will assign later after submitting SL Police Clearance ?


----------



## sunshine16

Tazzy said:


> Congratulations to Marigold for a new life in Australia !!!
> 
> [update]
> 
> Few weeks ago AHC requested to submit Sri Lankan Police Clearance for the Sponsor. Did anyone go through similar request before?
> 
> I didn't get any emails regarding CO... Do you think they will assign later after submitting SL Police Clearance ?


Hi Tazzy,

Just to clarify. Are you the sponsor? And did they ask you to provide police report?


----------



## sunshine16

Any updates people???


----------



## pumpkin1421

Tazzy said:


> Congratulations to Marigold for a new life in Australia !!!
> 
> [update]
> 
> Few weeks ago AHC requested to submit Sri Lankan Police Clearance for the Sponsor. Did anyone go through similar request before?
> 
> I didn't get any emails regarding CO... Do you think they will assign later after submitting SL Police Clearance ?


Hi Tazzy,

Yes, my husband was also requested for his Sri Lankan PCC and the AFP Certificate (Australia). We had to also provide PCC for any other countries that he stayed in for over 12 months. I think this is a new requirement for partner visa's applied after November last year.


----------



## Tazzy

sunshine16 said:


> Hi Tazzy,
> 
> Just to clarify. Are you the sponsor? And did they ask you to provide police report?


Yes I am the sponsor. They asked me to get police clearance from birth to current date from Sri Lanka Police. But the time frame is 28 days in my email.

After several weeks of struggle including Wesak holidays, I manage to get it last Friday.


----------



## Tazzy

pumpkin1421 said:


> Hi Tazzy,
> 
> Yes, my husband was also requested for his Sri Lankan PCC and the AFP Certificate (Australia). We had to also provide PCC for any other countries that he stayed in for over 12 months. I think this is a new requirement for partner visa's applied after November last year.


yes, the immigration website say after 18 November 2016 applications require Police Clearance check.

Did you get any update after submitting PCC ?


----------



## ROOH91

Tazzy said:


> yes, the immigration website say after 18 November 2016 applications require Police Clearance check.
> 
> Did you get any update after submitting PCC ?


Hi Tazzy,

My husband got the same email requesting for his police clearance report. It's just a requirement  and haven't heard from them since then!


----------



## Blessed4life

Hi Jey,

Apologies for late reply. I didn't see your question until now I had to go back in thread for some application timelines.

Given you have applied in march, most likely you may have to wait at least 10 months compared to all the applicants on this thread. But there are few others who got visa within 4 months ( very rare). If you don't mind travel expenses it would be great for you to apply for tourist visa.

When I applied for our first tourist visa, my wife had her " Leave form and payslips" to show she was going away for 3 months and I did provide our marriage cert, brief letter saying I'll provide her accommodation etc.

On 2nd instance, I just got her to apply for tourist visa and I provided my bank statement + pay slips to show that I've maintain a permanent income. On both occasions, we did general tourist visa ( Not sponsored family ).

Australian visas are processed regardless of your previous visa applications, given none of the visa's rejected. So, you will need a valid reason for visit aligning with documented proof . Don't include you need to see each other. Rather, include a proof as requested in visa check list.

If you have any questions, please let me know. Happy to help.

Cheers ! ( BTW - Me and My Wife are still waiting for any news from AHC for souse visa )



Jey said:


> Hi Blessed4life,
> I am new to this forum. I would appreciate if you could help me on this. My wife has applied for partner visa 309 in March 2017. We have submitted all the documents and waiting to hear from AHC. Reading the threads from this forum and the time frame given in the immigration web site, it appears it is going to take few more months to hear the decision from AHC. Therefore we intend to lodge tourist visa.
> 
> I am confused whether my wife has to apply for tourist stream or sponsored family stream? and what reason we can provide for the for applying tourist visa? if we genuinely say that we want to spend time together, is that a valid reason for the visa? As you have experience, could you please give me some advice regarding this?
> 
> If anybody else has experience regarding tourist visa, please share.


----------



## Pooja89

sunshine16 said:


> Haha it's true.
> I can't do this anymore. Hopefully will get the grant asap.
> 
> 
> Hi sunshine
> We both in the same time frame.. Let's see.. Ha ha
> Good luck


[/QUOTE]

Hi sunshine and mpink
Three of us now passed 8 months. Never know when they grant our visas.
&#128512;


----------



## sunshine16

I know Pooja89

Please keep us posted. Have you heard anything from your agent?


----------



## Pooja89

sunshine16 said:


> I know Pooja89
> 
> Please keep us posted. Have you heard anything from your agent?


Hi sunshine 
Definitely I do...no nothing I heard from my agent.


----------



## Jey

Blessed4life said:


> Hi Jey,
> 
> Apologies for late reply. I didn't see your question until now I had to go back in thread for some application timelines.
> 
> Given you have applied in march, most likely you may have to wait at least 10 months compared to all the applicants on this thread. But there are few others who got visa within 4 months ( very rare). If you don't mind travel expenses it would be great for you to apply for tourist visa.
> 
> When I applied for our first tourist visa, my wife had her " Leave form and payslips" to show she was going away for 3 months and I did provide our marriage cert, brief letter saying I'll provide her accommodation etc.
> 
> On 2nd instance, I just got her to apply for tourist visa and I provided my bank statement + pay slips to show that I've maintain a permanent income. On both occasions, we did general tourist visa ( Not sponsored family ).
> 
> Australian visas are processed regardless of your previous visa applications, given none of the visa's rejected. So, you will need a valid reason for visit aligning with documented proof . Don't include you need to see each other. Rather, include a proof as requested in visa check list.
> 
> If you have any questions, please let me know. Happy to help.
> 
> Cheers ! ( BTW - Me and My Wife are still waiting for any news from AHC for souse visa )


Thanks Blessed4life. My wife applied for tourist visa couple of weeks before. She received the visa grant letter last Friday. AHC generously granted one year multiple entry visa with maximum stay of 3 months for each entry even-though we asked for 6 months multiple entry. We are very happy about the outcome and now have to wait for the spouse visa get approved. I have received email from AHC for police clearance for sponsor related to the spouse visa. Hoping to get them as soon as possible. Not sure how long will take after supplying my PCC.

Good Luck on your spouse visa, hope you get it soon.

Cheers.


----------



## SAKD856

Hi Everyone,

I have applied for the partner Visa and would like to be in this forum to be updated

Date of Lodgement: 12 November 2016

My husband applied for a one year multiple entry tourist visa however we were only given 3 months single entry, no reason was given to why.

Did anyone experience this?


----------



## SAKD856

Hi Guys,

Can i please be added to the list
DOL: 12 November 2016


----------



## sunshine16

Hi everyone,

The updated list is here. 

1.Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
2.Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - in process
3.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
4.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
5. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
6. Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
7.SAKD856 - DOL 12/12/2016 - In Process
8. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process 
9. ROOH91 - DOL - 02/2/2017 - In Process
10. cmlit90 - DOL - 2/2/2017 - In Process


----------



## sunshine16

SAKD856 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can i please be added to the list
> DOL: 12 November 2016


Hi SAKD856

I've now added you to the list


----------



## sunshine16

Hi Everyone...

Any updates???


----------



## Blessed4life

No update yet guys. Still waiting. I might give a call to AHC tomorrow and see what the waiting if for . Fingers crossed this may be the last week for us


----------



## SAKD856

sunshine16 said:


> Hi SAKD856
> 
> I've now added you to the list


Hi Sunshine16,

Thanks for adding me to the list. You have entered our DOL wrong, its 12/11/2016 not December 

Also any updates from anyone ??


----------



## sunshine16

Really sorry about that ...

Hi everyone,

The updated list is here. 

1.Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
2.Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - in process
3.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
4.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
5.SAKD856 - DOL 12/11/2016 - In Process
6. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
7.Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
8. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process 
9. ROOH91 - DOL - 02/2/2017 - In Process
10. cmlit90 - DOL - 2/2/2017 - In Process


----------



## SAKD856

Hi Guys,

I want to know did everyone here who is applying for the partner visa had wedding ceremony. Me and my husband eloped so we didn't have a ceremony. 

My husband have been approved for the tourist visa twice after we got married but on both occasions it was for 3 months, any feedback would be great


----------



## Pooja89

Blessed4life said:


> No update yet guys. Still waiting. I might give a call to AHC tomorrow and see what the waiting if for . Fingers crossed this may be the last week for us


Hi Blessed4life and all,
Do you guys know anything about the PR quota for this year is over so we have to wait until new financial year starts on July. I refer the last year June on this forum they had the same problem but one said quota doesn't apply for spouse visa. Need some feedback... 
Thanks


----------



## Jay2010

Hi 
I am an Aussie PR and lodged husbands spouse visa offshore in Sri Lanka in June 2017. Looks like its gong to be a long wait ( Jay 2010


----------



## Jay2010

Hi

We are trying to lodge a tourist visa so that he can travel to australia to enable us to spend christmas together. I cannot get much leave from my aussie employer. Can anyone who has lodged a tourist visa pending an offshore spouse visa lodged in Sri Lanka, please give me some tips on lodging a tourist visa? My husband might also loose his job very soon, has anyone been successful in getting a toursit visa in this situation. Please advise. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Jay2010

Hi everyone,

Could you please add my husbands visa to the list. DOL: 1 June 2017

Thanks


----------



## Jay2010

Blessed4life said:


> Hi Anushara &
> All,
> I finally got my wife on 2nd tourist visa. I applied for 6 months, but was only granted for 3 months. Our application is now counting 8 months ± which is ridiculously long.
> 
> I truly understand how it is to be waiting for some email to get back to your loved ones. My wife and I have been away from each other than we have been together. Lucky I found this forum and made me understand there are lot of people like us.
> 
> Don't worry, when you see each other you'll forget everything.
> 
> I have been through so many visa applications none rejected so far. It's just ridiculous and expensive. But at the end it'll all be worth
> 
> Let's pray our visa will be granted soon.


Hi Blessed4life

I am trying to get my husband on a tourist visa. We lodged our spouse visa on 1 June 2017. Did you have any issues getting the tourist visa, could you please give me some details/precautions you took when applying for the tourist visa from Sri Lanka to Australia. my husband is employed now but might loose his job soon. We want to spend our first christmas as husband and wife together. Please give me your thoughts/any helpful information.

Blessings


----------



## ROOH91

Jay2010 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are trying to lodge a tourist visa so that he can travel to australia to enable us to spend christmas together. I cannot get much leave from my aussie employer. Can anyone who has lodged a tourist visa pending an offshore spouse visa lodged in Sri Lanka, please give me some tips on lodging a tourist visa? My husband might also loose his job very soon, has anyone been successful in getting a toursit visa in this situation. Please advise. Many thanks in advance.


Hey Jay2010,

My advice for you is make you have strong evidence that your husband would return back to Sri Lanka after his visit. For example evidence that he is employed and management has approved his leave for his visit. Also financial aspects in Sri lanka such as bank statements, salary slips,assets(under his name)...

You can also add your marriage certificate copies and also your financial aspects in Australia. Ex: How would you take care of him during his visit. (Bank statements, salary slips and lease agreement).

When applying for a tourist visa make sure you guys mention that you'll have already applied for a Partner visa and it is currently being processed.

I hope this helps 

Cheers,
Rooh


----------



## Blessed4life

Pooja89 said:


> Hi Blessed4life and all,
> Do you guys know anything about the PR quota for this year is over so we have to wait until new financial year starts on July. I refer the last year June on this forum they had the same problem but one said quota doesn't apply for spouse visa. Need some feedback...
> Thanks


Hi Pooja,

PR Quota's are generally for skilled migration. Spouse visa does not fall into that category. In our case, this is just money eating slow working visa processing system and our 12 month visa processing period that AHC uses as an excuse.

I haven't heared anything from AHC as of yet. Have been busy last week and no time to call them as well.

Will let you know guys once we get final grant !

Thanks


----------



## Blessed4life

Jay2010 said:


> Hi Blessed4life
> 
> I am trying to get my husband on a tourist visa. We lodged our spouse visa on 1 June 2017. Did you have any issues getting the tourist visa, could you please give me some details/precautions you took when applying for the tourist visa from Sri Lanka to Australia. my husband is employed now but might loose his job soon. We want to spend our first christmas as husband and wife together. Please give me your thoughts/any helpful information.
> 
> Blessings


Hi Jay,

First of all, Hurry up and get your service letter from your husband's employer stating that he is still employed and gather few of his payslips for your visa application. ( Apply for general tourist visa - NOT family sponsored as it sounds you are running out of time )

There are 2 things matter in tourist visa:
* You as sponsor's status ( Employment, Accommodation )
* Strong return reason for your husband to go back to SL at the end of visit.

You'll need :
- Your bank statement, payslips, brief letter indicating you will look after all his expenses and accommodation.

Husband will need,
- His employment letter + payslips or Deed of any property under his name.

Strongly indicate he is visiting to spend few months with you and return to srilanka at the end of visit to liase with pending spouse visa.

When we applied for our 2nd tourist visa, i did not include any of my wife's employment/deed and only used my financial documents.

PM Me if you have any questions & good luck !


----------



## Pooja89

Blessed4life said:


> Hi Pooja,
> 
> PR Quota's are generally for skilled migration. Spouse visa does not fall into that category. In our case, this is just money eating slow working visa processing system and our 12 month visa processing period that AHC uses as an excuse.
> 
> I haven't heared anything from AHC as of yet. Have been busy last week and no time to call them as well.
> 
> Will let you know guys once we get final grant !
> 
> Thanks


Hi Blessed4life 
Thank you so much for your reply.yes thats ridiculously slow. 
Hope you get your grant soon. Good luck.


----------



## sunshine16

Hi everyone,

The updated list is here. 

1.Blessed4life - DOL - 17/08/2016 - In Process
2.Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - in process
3.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
4.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
5.SAKD856 - DOL 12/11/2016 - In Process
6. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
7.Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
8. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process 
9. ROOH91 - DOL - 02/2/2017 - In Process
10. cmlit90 - DOL - 2/2/2017 - In Process
11.JAY2010 - DOL - 01/06/2017


----------



## ROOH91

Hey Guys,

Any updates? Anyone got hold of AHC and inquired with regards to your application.?


----------



## sunshine16

I haven't heard anything from them. 9 months already.


----------



## Pooja89

sunshine16 said:


> I haven't heard anything from them. 9 months already.


Hi sunshine and all 
Me too.9 months from DOL.don't know what's happening.most people got their visas when 8 months passed in this forum.


----------



## sunshine16

Pooja89 said:


> Hi sunshine and all
> Me too.9 months from DOL.don't know what's happening.most people got their visas when 8 months passed in this forum.


Hi Pooja89

Did you ask from your agent?


----------



## Pooja89

sunshine16 said:


> Hi Pooja89
> 
> Did you ask from your agent?


Hi sunshine, 
I might think to call next week. Will see what's going on. 
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## sunshine16

Pooja89 said:


> Hi sunshine,
> I might think to call next week. Will see what's going on.
> I'll keep you posted.


Thank you Pooja89


----------



## Pooja89

sunshine16 said:


> Thank you Pooja89


 It's ok sunshine


----------



## mpink

Hi everyone. .... hopefully they will start working on our files soon. 9-10 months is way too much. 😣 I'm still in Australia on tourist visa.... so the long wait was not that painful . .. For the people who applied recently..... I wish you guys would be able to make a trip to Ausi. 
It's worth trying. ... If you are planning to apply for a tourist visa... pls make sure that you meet all the requirements of a genuine tourist. Having been applied for the partner visa is not a strong reason for the AHC to consider to grant a tourist visa.

Lots of blessings and Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ROOH91

mpink said:


> Hi everyone. .... hopefully they will start working on our files soon. 9-10 months is way too much. &#128547; I'm still in Australia on tourist visa.... so the long wait was not that painful . .. For the people who applied recently..... I wish you guys would be able to make a trip to Ausi.
> It's worth trying. ... If you are planning to apply for a tourist visa... pls make sure that you meet all the requirements of a genuine tourist. Having been applied for the partner visa is not a strong reason for the AHC to consider to grant a tourist visa.
> 
> Lots of blessings and Good luck to everyone!


Hi mpink,

Seeing everyone is waiting for more than 9-10 months makes me more depressed and frustrating everyday...


----------



## mpink

Hi....ROOH91
We all had the same feeling when we started the agony of waiting. ?. But don't worry. ..the time will fly... keep yourself occupied. If you are lucky. ...you will get it soon. 
I wish you Good luck!?


----------



## Jay2010

Hi

Thanks for the information you have provided. My husband might loose his job within the next two or three months due to a government decision to curtail some industries. At the present moment we are unsure if we will get any letters from his office due to that. I am also trying to have a child as we met are married quiet late in life (April 2017), which is why I am trying for the tourist visa. 

My agent said to wait till mid august and then apply for the tourist visa as it's not good to rush after partner visa lodgement for a toursist visa. We lodged on 1 June 2017. I will wait and speak to the agent around first week in August, to try and get my husband down for christmas on a tourist visa. Feeling a bit hopeless right now. 

Thanks and blessings
Jay2010


----------



## Jay2010

Blessed4life said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> First of all, Hurry up and get your service letter from your husband's employer stating that he is still employed and gather few of his payslips for your visa application. ( Apply for general tourist visa - NOT family sponsored as it sounds you are running out of time )
> 
> There are 2 things matter in tourist visa:
> * You as sponsor's status ( Employment, Accommodation )
> * Strong return reason for your husband to go back to SL at the end of visit.
> 
> You'll need :
> - Your bank statement, payslips, brief letter indicating you will look after all his expenses and accommodation.
> 
> Husband will need,
> - His employment letter + payslips or Deed of any property under his name.
> 
> Strongly indicate he is visiting to spend few months with you and return to srilanka at the end of visit to liase with pending spouse visa.
> 
> When we applied for our 2nd tourist visa, i did not include any of my wife's employment/deed and only used my financial documents.
> 
> PM Me if you have any questions & good luck !


Hi

Thanks for the information you have provided. My husband might loose his job within the next two or three months due to a government decision to curtail some industries. At the present moment we are unsure if we will get any letters from his office due to that. I am also trying to have a child as we met are married quiet late in life (April 2017), which is why I am trying for the tourist visa.

My agent said to wait till mid august and then apply for the tourist visa as it's not good to rush after partner visa lodgement for a toursist visa. We lodged on 1 June 2017. I will wait and speak to the agent around first week in August, to try and get my husband down for christmas on a tourist visa. Feeling a bit hopeless right now.

Thanks and blessings
Jay2010


----------



## shihabbd99

Hi everyone 

Could you please add me the list? 

DOL : 21.03.2017 - Assessment in progress

I am new here.


----------



## mpink

Hello everyone!!!

Any news? Hoping to hear some good news.......


----------



## Blessed4life

Jay2010 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the information you have provided. My husband might loose his job within the next two or three months due to a government decision to curtail some industries. At the present moment we are unsure if we will get any letters from his office due to that. I am also trying to have a child as we met are married quiet late in life (April 2017), which is why I am trying for the tourist visa.
> 
> My agent said to wait till mid august and then apply for the tourist visa as it's not good to rush after partner visa lodgement for a toursist visa. We lodged on 1 June 2017. I will wait and speak to the agent around first week in August, to try and get my husband down for christmas on a tourist visa. Feeling a bit hopeless right now.
> 
> Thanks and blessings
> Jay2010


Hi Jay,

Very sorry to hear that. Wishing you best luck with your application in August.

We lodged our spouse & tourist visas just few days apart and had no issues and i don't see any issues getting a visa.

Once again best of luck and good bye from me from this thread.


----------



## shihabbd99

Is your visa application grated?


----------



## Blessed4life

*Visa Granted*

Hi Guys,

My wife's visit visa ended last week and she had to get out of Australia.

I rang AHC and asked them if our case can be finalised as it's almost an year since we applied.

FINALLY. Our visa granted as soon she landed in Lanka.

Thanks heaps everyone for sharing their stories and timelines, as it helped understanding average waiting times. I'll still be hanging on this thread for a while to help and answer questions if need.

God Bless You All !


----------



## shihabbd99

Blessed4life said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife's visit visa ended last week and she had to get out of Australia.
> 
> I rang AHC and asked them if our case can be finalised as it's almost an year since we applied.
> 
> FINALLY. Our visa granted as soon she landed in Lanka.
> 
> Thanks heaps everyone for sharing their stories and timelines, as it helped understanding average waiting times. I'll still be hanging on this thread for a while to help and answer questions if need.
> 
> God Bless You All !


Congratulations


----------



## Pooja89

Congratulations ? Blessed4life


----------



## mpink

Congrats Blessed4life...!!! It was a very long wait.


----------



## mpink

Hi Jay2010

Even i applied for a tourist visa (600) couple of days after lodging my partner visa application. I was granted the tourist visa in 4 days. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## pumpkin1421

Congratulations Blessed4life! You waited a long time for this. Wishing you both a wonderful life in Australia.

Here is the updated list. I hope things move fast from now on. Pooja89 you are next 

1.Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - In process
2.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
3.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
4.SAKD856 - DOL 12/11/2016 - In Process
5. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
6.Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
7. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process 
8. ROOH91 - DOL - 02/2/2017 - In Process
9. cmlit90 - DOL - 2/2/2017 - In Process
10. shihabb99 - DOL - 21/3/2017 - In Process
11.JAY2010 - DOL - 01/06/2017 - In Process


----------



## kumar123cmb

People who have applied for student visas from Sri Lanka..Do you experience any delay in visa processing?


----------



## Pooja89

Yes I'm excited.... Good to hear that they start the grants.Thanks for updating the list pumpkin 1421...


----------



## Jay2010

Hi

Congratulations on the grant of your wife's visa. I am based in Sydney can I check with you, if you are aware of any email address for the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

All the best for the future.

Regards

Jay2010



Blessed4life said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife's visit visa ended last week and she had to get out of Australia.
> 
> I rang AHC and asked them if our case can be finalised as it's almost an year since we applied.
> 
> FINALLY. Our visa granted as soon she landed in Lanka.
> 
> Thanks heaps everyone for sharing their stories and timelines, as it helped understanding average waiting times. I'll still be hanging on this thread for a while to help and answer questions if need.
> 
> God Bless You All !


----------



## Blessed4life

Thanks Jay and all!!

Email address is : [email protected]

You need to include case no/application no & full applicant name on subject.

Thanks


----------



## Blessed4life

mpink said:


> Congrats Blessed4life...!!! It was a very long wait.


Thanks mpink. It was very long.


----------



## jahiduls

pumpkin1421 said:


> Congratulations Blessed4life! You waited a long time for this. Wishing you both a wonderful life in Australia.
> 
> Here is the updated list. I hope things move fast from now on. Pooja89 you are next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - In process
> 2.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
> 3.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
> 4.SAKD856 - DOL 12/11/2016 - In Process
> 5. pumpkin1421 - DOL- 1/12/2016 - In Process
> 6.Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
> 7. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process
> 8. ROOH91 - DOL - 02/2/2017 - In Process
> 9. cmlit90 - DOL - 2/2/2017 - In Process
> 10. shihabb99 - DOL - 21/3/2017 - In Process
> 11.JAY2010 - DOL - 01/06/2017 - In Process


12. Jahiduls - DOL - 16/04/2017 - In Process


----------



## ROOH91

Blessed4life said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife's visit visa ended last week and she had to get out of Australia.
> 
> I rang AHC and asked them if our case can be finalised as it's almost an year since we applied.
> 
> FINALLY. Our visa granted as soon she landed in Lanka.
> 
> Thanks heaps everyone for sharing their stories and timelines, as it helped understanding average waiting times. I'll still be hanging on this thread for a while to help and answer questions if need.
> 
> God Bless You All !


First of all congrats guys! Have a wonderful life together. 

Just quick question what's the number you rang and did you ask for any particular officer in-charge?

Thanks,
Rooh91


----------



## Tuesday

*Form 80 requested from Sponsor*

Hi All,

Just wondering if any of the sponsors have been asked to provide a completed form 80 for themselves in addition to police clearance's from birth to date.


----------



## jahiduls

Hi dear all
I have made a google spreadsheet for tracking waiting times specially for them whose partner visa is processing from Sri Lankan. You are earnestly requested to edit and update your information . The link is https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hGNzWUBYuOw7sLdg-1qDUzD0KV4WsDeA_FkBalFj1e0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## pumpkin1421

Hi all!

Just wanted to share some good news. I got my visa! It was totally unexpected and I am over the moon. I lodged my application on 01/12/2016 and it was lodged online (via an agent). So it has been exactly 8 months. 

I pray that all of you get your visa's soon. I will be watching the forum and helping out whenever I can. Thank you to all in this forum. And good luck to everyone else waiting for your visa's


----------



## pumpkin1421

Tuesday said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if any of the sponsors have been asked to provide a completed form 80 for themselves in addition to police clearance's from birth to date.


Hi,

Yes the sponsor has to provide a form 80 as well apart from their police certificates.


----------



## SAKD856

congrats blessedlife and pumpkin. Now you can relax and enjoy:=)


----------



## SAKD856

Hi Pumpkin,

Did they call you for a phone interview or anything like that ?



Blessed4life said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My wife's visit visa ended last week and she had to get out of Australia.
> 
> I rang AHC and asked them if our case can be finalised as it's almost an year since we applied.
> 
> FINALLY. Our visa granted as soon she landed in Lanka.
> 
> Thanks heaps everyone for sharing their stories and timelines, as it helped understanding average waiting times. I'll still be hanging on this thread for a while to help and answer questions if need.
> 
> God Bless You All !





pumpkin1421 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just wanted to share some good news. I got my visa! It was totally unexpected and I am over the moon. I lodged my application on 01/12/2016 and it was lodged online (via an agent). So it has been exactly 8 months.
> 
> I pray that all of you get your visa's soon. I will be watching the forum and helping out whenever I can. Thank you to all in this forum. And good luck to everyone else waiting for your visa's


----------



## pumpkin1421

SAKD856 said:


> Hi Pumpkin,
> 
> Did they call you for a phone interview or anything like that ?


Thank you SAKD856. No I didn't hear back from them after they informed that my application was in queue for processing (this was in March). So nope there was no phone interview.


----------



## shihabbd99

1.Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - In process
2.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
3.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
4.SAKD856 - DOL 12/11/2016 - In Process
5.Tazzy - DOL - 09/12/2016 - In Process
6. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process 
7. ROOH91 - DOL - 02/2/2017 - In Process
8. cmlit90 - DOL - 2/2/2017 - In Process
9. shihabb99 - DOL - 21/3/2017 - In Process
10.JAY2010 - DOL - 01/06/2017 - In Process
11.Jahiduls - DOL -16/04/2017 - In Process


----------



## ROOH91

pumpkin1421 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just wanted to share some good news. I got my visa! It was totally unexpected and I am over the moon. I lodged my application on 01/12/2016 and it was lodged online (via an agent). So it has been exactly 8 months.
> 
> I pray that all of you get your visa's soon. I will be watching the forum and helping out whenever I can. Thank you to all in this forum. And good luck to everyone else waiting for your visa's


Hi pumpkin1421,

OMG Congrats and happy to hear that they are processing applications. Its gonna be 6 months for us...Hoping and praying that we will get our grant soon too and others. My husband is coming to Colombo on the 12th Aug and leaving in 1 month, wishing that I could fly back with him..

Once again Have an awesome life together guys!

Cheers,


----------



## Tuesday

Thank you


----------



## mpink

pumpkin1421 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just wanted to share some good news. I got my visa! It was totally unexpected and I am over the moon. I lodged my application on 01/12/2016 and it was lodged online (via an agent). So it has been exactly 8 months.
> 
> I pray that all of you get your visa's soon. I will be watching the forum and helping out whenever I can. Thank you to all in this forum. And good luck to everyone else waiting for your visa's


Congratulations pumkin1421 !!!! Best wishes and lots of blessing for a happy life together.


----------



## Tuesday

pumpkin1421 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes the sponsor has to provide a form 80 as well apart from their police certificates.


Hi, Thank you. Was the form 80 for the Sponsor the same as the one for the Applicant? if so, did you find that some of the questions are not applicable?

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## pumpkin1421

ROOH91 said:


> Hi pumpkin1421,
> 
> OMG Congrats and happy to hear that they are processing applications. Its gonna be 6 months for us...Hoping and praying that we will get our grant soon too and others. My husband is coming to Colombo on the 12th Aug and leaving in 1 month, wishing that I could fly back with him..
> 
> Once again Have an awesome life together guys!
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you so much! I am sure yours will be here soon as well. Its good to hear that your husband will be coming. I know how difficult it is to be apart during this period. Its a huge test on all of us. But the end result is amazing. If you could, try to apply for a visit visa. Have you got the letter t to say that your application is in queue for processing?


----------



## pumpkin1421

mpink said:


> Congratulations pumkin1421 !!!! Best wishes and lots of blessing for a happy life together.


Thank you so much mpink. Your visa will be granted soon as well. Are you still in Australia in your visitor visa?


----------



## pumpkin1421

Tuesday said:


> Hi, Thank you. Was the form 80 for the Sponsor the same as the one for the Applicant? if so, did you find that some of the questions are not applicable?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help


Yes, the answers to certain questions will be different. So fill as much info as you can


----------



## Tuesday

pumpkin1421 said:


> Yes, the answers to certain questions will be different. So fill as much info as you can


Thank you for the info


----------



## Tazzy

Hi everyone, I am happy to announce that my wife's visa granted on 31st July. Thank you so much to everyone who helped me during this time.

All the best for whoever is waiting in the queue for the visa.


----------



## shihabbd99

Update list 


1.Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - In process
2.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
3.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
4.SAKD856 - DOL 12/11/2016 - In Process
5. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process 
6. ROOH91 - DOL - 02/2/2017 - In Process
7. cmlit90 - DOL - 2/2/2017 - In Process
8. shihabb99 - DOL - 21/3/2017 - In Process
9.JAY2010 - DOL - 01/06/2017 - In Process
10.Jahiduls - DOL -16/04/2017 - In Process


----------



## ROOH91

pumpkin1421 said:


> Thank you so much! I am sure yours will be here soon as well. Its good to hear that your husband will be coming. I know how difficult it is to be apart during this period. Its a huge test on all of us. But the end result is amazing. If you could, try to apply for a visit visa. Have you got the letter t to say that your application is in queue for processing?


Hey Pumpkin1421,

Well I didn't get any letter stating the my application is in queue for processing? Now im so worried


----------



## najmul

ROOH91 said:


> pumpkin1421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I am sure yours will be here soon as well. Its good to hear that your husband will be coming. I know how difficult it is to be apart during this period. Its a huge test on all of us. But the end result is amazing. If you could, try to apply for a visit visa. Have you got the letter t to say that your application is in queue for processing?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pumpkin1421,
> 
> Well I didn't get any letter stating the my application is in queue for processing? Now im so worried
Click to expand...

Hey ROOH91
I didn't get any letter regarding queue too. It's not mandatory step. Some case officer may send when migration quota is capped. Anyway no worries.


----------



## jahiduls

Hi dear all
Hope everyone time is going fine.
I have updated the google spreadsheet.
You can check it out to know more about old members processing time.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hGNzWUBYuOw7sLdg-1qDUzD0KV4WsDeA_FkBalFj1e0/edit


----------



## mpink

pumpkin1421 said:


> Thank you so much mpink. Your visa will be granted soon as well. Are you still in Australia in your visitor visa?


Hi pumkin1421
yes,,, I'm still in Ausi. going back to Sri Lanka next week.
Hopefully, they will start granting for the October applicants soon 

Just one question for you..... How much time did they give you to enter Australia once they granted your TR?


----------



## harichami

hi i'm new to here... i have a partner visa in progress how can i daa myself to the list? and where can i find it?


----------



## jahiduls

Welcome HariChami bro,
I have applied on 16th April 2017 from Bangladesh. My visa is processing in Sri Lanka. I had been asked for additional info in May and provided subsequently. What about you ?


----------



## shihabbd99

Hi 

Any Good news?


----------



## jahiduls

We are waiting for good news from pooja, Sunshine and mpink whose waiting time is 10 months over.


----------



## samv

hi all, our partner visa got granted this week! 

A few details for those who are going through the same process.. We applied using the paper based form and applied through VFS. It took about 3 months for the medical to be called. We wanted to get visitor visa as soon as possible, so we applied for a 12 month visitor visa with 3 month per stay. it got rejected.

we did the spouse visa application all by ourself. for the visitor visa, considering the feedback from some of the users here we looked for an agent. finding a good, trustworthy agent is not easy. but their experience helped in lodging the visitor visa. also the fact that we waited for the initial spouse visa assessment to be completed was the key, I believe. 

I would not suggest trusting that just because one person got the visitor visa, it'll be the same for others. Every application is assessed differently. for visitor visa all they care about is.. do you have enough reasons to come back to sri lanka.. because our initial assessment was complete, our main justification was simply 'would return back to Sri Lanka to comply with the conditions of my visitor visa as well as pending spouse visa'.

For the spouse visa, include as much hard evidence as you can. any photos, receipts, emails, skype chats between you. All in all the more evidence you provide the better for you. don't need to be disheartened if you only have a few months of history to show. that's fine, just put as much evidence as you can and they'll ask for more if needed.

the wait was really painful at first, as they would not even grant a visitor visa. but once the visitor visa is granted, time flies pretty quickly.

So all the best to you and keep positive! Cheers


----------



## jahiduls

Congrats samv bro
I remember you applied on 21-Dec-16. I am developing a Google spreadsheet to know old members timelines. Can you share your timeline pls ?


----------



## ROOH91

Hi All,

Just to inform you guys the happy news!! I got my visa grant yesterday.(17/08/2017).

We submited our application on the 2nd of Feb 2017..

Thanks for all the support guys! We are just over the moonnn

Good luck everyone!!

Cheers,
Rooh91


----------



## shihabbd99

Congratulations. 

When did you submit additional documents?


----------



## shihabbd99

Update list of 309 visa offshore 

1.Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - In process
2.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
3.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
4.SAKD856 - DOL 12/11/2016 - In Process
5. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process 
6. cmlit90 - DOL - 2/2/2017 - In Process
7. shihabb99 - DOL - 21/3/2017 - In Process
8.JAY2010 - DOL - 01/06/2017 - In Process
9.Jahiduls - DOL -16/04/2017 - In Process


----------



## ROOH91

shihabbd99 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> When did you submit additional documents?


Hello!

So I complied all the documents and uploaded them all together on the 2nd of Feb. This was basically done by my lawyer.

In the mean time we submitted financial support documents from my husband each month...That was pretty much it..

Hope this helps..

Thanks,


----------



## jahiduls

Congrats ROOH91
I applied on 16th April and uploaded all document.
Now, should I upload viber and phone call list from May to August ? If yes, under which evidence I should upload ?


----------



## ROOH91

jahiduls said:


> Congrats ROOH91
> I applied on 16th April and uploaded all document.
> Now, should I upload viber and phone call list from May to August ? If yes, under which evidence I should upload ?


Hi Jahiduls,

Thank you. Well we did not submit any evidence of viber or skype etc, after all documents were submitted. Viber / whatsapp and phone calls were uploaded when we lodged the papers initially. We had all the evidence from the start of our relationship which was in 2013.

Each month I uploaded the financial support documents given by my husband as I was unemployed. (Money transfer slips).


----------



## mpink

ROOH91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to inform you guys the happy news!! I got my visa grant yesterday.(17/08/2017).
> 
> We submited our application on the 2nd of Feb 2017..
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys! We are just over the moonnn
> 
> Good luck everyone!!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rooh91


Congratulations ROOH91....!!!!!! you indeed so lucky...☺


----------



## mpink

Hey Sunshine16 & Pooja89...... what's happening? 
I was requested to do AFP Clearance last week.


----------



## Pooja89

Hi Mpink 
Don't know much about it. Still it's says assessment in progress.


----------



## Oz17

jahiduls said:


> Welcome HariChami bro,
> I have applied on 16th April 2017 from Bangladesh. My visa is processing in Sri Lanka. I had been asked for additional info in May and provided subsequently. What about you ?


Hi,

Thank you for creating a spreadsheet, it's really helpful and save us lotta of time. ceebs going through all the pages  we entered our details on your spreadsheet and put a new colour to let you know that we edited your spreadsheet.

Thanks again.


----------



## cmlit90

Hi All,

The Visa was granted on Friday , (18/08/2017).

We submitted the application on the 2nd of Feb 2017..

Thanks for all the support guys! 

Good luck everyone!!

Cheers,
cmlit90


----------



## shihabbd99

cmlit90 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The Visa was granted on Friday , (18/08/2017).
> 
> We submitted the application on the 2nd of Feb 2017..
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!
> 
> Cheers,
> cmlit90


Congratulations.

When did you submit additional documents?


----------



## shihabbd99

Update list of 309 visa offshore 

1.Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - In process
2.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
3.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
4.SAKD856 - DOL 12/11/2016 - In Process
5. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process
6. shihabb99 - DOL - 21/3/2017 - In Process
7.JAY2010 - DOL - 01/06/2017 - In Process
8.Jahiduls - DOL -16/04/2017 - In Process


----------



## mpink

cmlit90 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The Visa was granted on Friday , (18/08/2017).
> 
> We submitted the application on the 2nd of Feb 2017..
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys!
> 
> Good luck everyone!!
> 
> Cheers,
> cmlit90


Hi cmlit90

Wow... Congratulations!! Wish you and your spouse... Good luck and lots of blessings for the new life in Ausi


----------



## nkkr85

Hi everyone,
Could you pls add me to the list.
I am new
DOL - 13/03/2017 - Assessment in progress


----------



## shihabbd99

Update list of 309 visa offshore 

1.Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - In process
2.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
3.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
4.SAKD856 - DOL 12/11/2016 - In Process
5. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process
6.nkkr85 - DOL - 13/03/2017 - Assessment in process
7. shihabb99 - DOL - 21/3/2017 - In Process
8.JAY2010 - DOL - 01/06/2017 - In Process
9.Jahiduls - DOL -16/04/2017 - In Process


----------



## shihabbd99

nkkr85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Could you pls add me to the list.
> I am new
> DOL - 13/03/2017 - Assessment in progress


Did you submit any additional documents? PCC or Medical


----------



## jahiduls

Oz17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for creating a spreadsheet, it's really helpful and save us lotta of time. ceebs going through all the pages  we entered our details on your spreadsheet and put a new colour to let you know that we edited your spreadsheet.
> 
> Thanks again.


Thanks for your nice compliments. It's not my spreadsheet. Everyone can edit or delete this spreadsheet anytime. But I think it will be very useful for all new applicants if we input our information. We will also be able to know old members grant days.


----------



## madawahdpl

Hi all,

I applied for the off shore spouse visa electronically via an Australian migration agent on the 21/02/2017 please get me in to the list.

Thank you


----------



## jahiduls

Welcome madawahdpl
Were you asked for additional info? When did 
you complete medical?


----------



## madawahdpl

jahiduls said:


> Welcome madawahdpl
> Were you asked for additional info? When did
> you complete medical?


HI,

Actually Immigration Sri Lanka requested a FORM 80 from the 'SPONSOR' yesterday!!! I was under the impression form 80 is for the applicant to fill, which I have submitted on 21-02-2017 with the original application.

* Medical completed 24-02-2017 (Since they sent me the medical invitation on the same day as the original application. I got it done ASAP)

* Sponsor SL POLICE CERT submitted 28-03-2017 (Because it took ages since it was done via Canberra, SL Consulate)

Did anyone get asked for a form 80 from your sponsor??? I know as the applicant we all have to submit one! Is this a unique occurrence just for me?

Thank you,
madawahdpl


----------



## Tuesday

madawahdpl said:


> HI,
> 
> Actually Immigration Sri Lanka requested a FORM 80 from the 'SPONSOR' yesterday!!! I was under the impression form 80 is for the applicant to fill, which I have submitted on 21-02-2017 with the original application.
> 
> * Medical completed 24-02-2017 (Since they sent me the medical invitation on the same day as the original application. I got it done ASAP)
> 
> * Sponsor SL POLICE CERT submitted 28-03-2017 (Because it took ages since it was done via Canberra, SL Consulate)
> 
> Did anyone get asked for a form 80 from your sponsor??? I know as the applicant we all have to submit one! Is this a unique occurrence just for me?
> 
> Thank you,
> madawahdpl


Hi Madawahdpl,

Yes, we got asked to complete the form 80 for the sponsor. When I contacted immigration in Australia they said that the sponsor does not have to complete it and my agent and I both wrote to the AHC and received no clarification or response from them with regards to our queries. After reading on this forum that a few others had also been asked to provide the form 80 for the sponsor we completed and sent it to them yesterday.


----------



## madawahdpl

Hi Tuesday,

Thank you for the reply. It looks like you have applied just a day prior to us on the 20-02-2017. Which means our files are almost together and most probably move up together. The most unfortunate part for us was, we are requested to submit a new SL police clearance for the sponsor again too. Which will take another couple of weeks to arrive.

By looking at the spreadsheet, 6 months and 20 days is what the two other applicants who lodged in Feb-2017 took to get their decisions. I'm hoping yours will come through within the next fortnight too 

It is actually that insane asking for a form 80 from the sponsor for no reason. However, the SL POLICE clearance for the sponsor was our fault for not covering a particular time frame. Oh well, they have given us the opportunity to rectify it which is great.

It just gets dragged on at this stage... Hopefully this will end quick on a positive note.

Regards,
madawahdpl


----------



## nkkr85

*Hi Shihabbd99*



shihabbd99 said:


> Did you submit any additional documents? PCC or Medical


Pls update status of my visa as in process not progress.

I submitted both my PCC and medical with my application and they were asked my husband's PCC on June (Both Sri lankan & Australian PCCs).


----------



## shihabbd99

nkkr85 said:


> shihabbd99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you submit any additional documents? PCC or Medical
> 
> 
> 
> Pls update status of my visa as in process not progress.
> 
> I submitted both my PCC and medical with my application and they were asked my husband's PCC on June (Both Sri lankan & Australian PCCs).
Click to expand...

Sorry for that.

I update it now.

I submit Both pcc in 23th of june. Still in process


----------



## mpink

shihabbd99 said:


> Update list of 309 visa offshore
> 
> 1.Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - In process
> 2.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
> 3.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
> 4.SAKD856 - DOL 12/11/2016 - In Process
> 5. pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process
> 6.nkkr85 - DOL - 13/03/2017 - Assessment in process
> 7. shihabb99 - DOL - 21/3/2017 - In Process
> 8.JAY2010 - DOL - 01/06/2017 - In Process
> 9.Jahiduls - DOL -16/04/2017 - In Process


Hi 
Pooja89, Sunshine16, SAKD856, pk2016..... any updates on your visa?


----------



## Tuesday

madawahdpl said:


> Hi Tuesday,
> 
> Thank you for the reply. It looks like you have applied just a day prior to us on the 20-02-2017. Which means our files are almost together and most probably move up together. The most unfortunate part for us was, we are requested to submit a new SL police clearance for the sponsor again too. Which will take another couple of weeks to arrive.
> 
> By looking at the spreadsheet, 6 months and 20 days is what the two other applicants who lodged in Feb-2017 took to get their decisions. I'm hoping yours will come through within the next fortnight too
> 
> It is actually that insane asking for a form 80 from the sponsor for no reason. However, the SL POLICE clearance for the sponsor was our fault for not covering a particular time frame. Oh well, they have given us the opportunity to rectify it which is great.
> 
> It just gets dragged on at this stage... Hopefully this will end quick on a positive note.
> 
> Regards,
> madawahdpl


Hi Madawahdpl,

I agree with about the request for the form 80 from the sponsor being ridiculous especially since some of the questions aren't even relevant to the sponsor. They asked me for a Police clearance from Sri Lanka too even though I haven't lived in Sri Lanka long enough to be eligible to get one... I honestly don't understand their rationale for asking for some these documents... My husband had to get the police clearance from Sri Lanka twice as well. If you give them the reference number from the first request it's much quicker to get the second one. Hope you get everything sorted soon 

Regards,
Tuesday


----------



## SAKD856

mpink said:


> Hi
> Pooja89, Sunshine16, SAKD856, pk2016..... any updates on your visa?


Hi Guys,

I want to let you know the good news. We got our visa approved yesterday. It took us 9 months. My husband was here in Australia during August, during that time we got a call from the AHC asking when is he going back to Sri Lanka to finalise the Visa.

He left on the 27th, we got the visa on the 28.

Good luck you all


----------



## mpink

SAKD856 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I want to let you know the good news. We got our visa approved yesterday. It took us 9 months. My husband was here in Australia during August, during that time we got a call from the AHC asking when is he going back to Sri Lanka to finalise the Visa.
> 
> He left on the 27th, we got the visa on the 28.
> 
> Good luck you all


Wow.... Congratulations!!!! Thank you for sharing the good news☺
Wish you both All the very best for a happy life together.....


----------



## jahiduls

Congrats SAKD856
Grant news really motivate us. I want to know one thing when your additional information asked and provided ?
You can view and update the spreadsheet at the following link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hGNzWUBYuOw7sLdg-1qDUzD0KV4WsDeA_FkBalFj1e0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## jahiduls

*Applicant Details for Partner Visa from Sri Lanka*

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hGNzWUBYuOw7sLdg-1qDUzD0KV4WsDeA_FkBalFj1e0/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## madawahdpl

Hi All,

Today noon we received the Sri Lankan police clearance requested of the sponsor (for the 2nd time, since a particular period of time wasn't covered on the previous report). Thanks to the online service Sri Lanka police implemented, it only took us a total of 9 days from the day of online applicstion to get it deleieverd to a Sri Lankan address. It is now uploaded.

Further to this, a form 80 was requested from the "Sponsor", which was weird and was uploaded to immi acc last week and managed to get an acknowledgement email from AHC in Colombo that they received it last week.

These were the documents they requested and they are all now provided. Hopefully a decision is not far away now.

PS : Does anyone know if the case officers are Sri Lankans or Australians at the AHC In Colombo?

Thank you,


----------



## mpink

Pooja89 said:


> Hi Mpink
> Don't know much about it. Still it's says assessment in progress.


Hi Pooja89

Did you receive the grant? I'm still waiting 

Greatly appreciate if you could share your status


----------



## shihabbd99

Update list of 309 visa offshore 

1.Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - In process
2.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
3.mpink - DOL- 10/10/2016 - In Process
4.pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process
5.nkkr85 - DOL - 13/03/2017 - In process
6.shihabb99 - DOL - 21/3/2017 - In Process
7.JAY2010 - DOL - 01/06/2017 - In Process
8.Jahiduls - DOL -16/04/2017 - In Process


----------



## Saw88

Hi everyone,
I lodged my spouse application on the 16th of December 2016 through an agent. I received an email for the medicals on the 11th of January 2017.As for the sponsors requirement , we were asked to submit police clearances from US, Australia and Srilanka. We submitted the srilankan and Australian clearances in May . We have not till the received the PC from the FBI in US.We applied for it in June. Has anyone applied for a US clearance? Any details from someone who was asked to submit a PC from US.

Thank you .


----------



## Saw88

madawahdpl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today noon we received the Sri Lankan police clearance requested of the sponsor (for the 2nd time, since a particular period of time wasn't covered on the previous report). Thanks to the online service Sri Lanka police implemented, it only took us a total of 9 days from the day of online applicstion to get it deleieverd to a Sri Lankan address. It is now uploaded.
> 
> Further to this, a form 80 was requested from the "Sponsor", which was weird and was uploaded to immi acc last week and managed to get an acknowledgement email from AHC in Colombo that they received it last week.
> 
> These were the documents they requested and they are all now provided. Hopefully a decision is not far away now.
> 
> PS : Does anyone know if the case officers are Sri Lankans or Australians at the AHC In Colombo?
> 
> Thank you,


Hi,
I guess All case officers are srilankans according to what I have heard so far


----------



## mpink

Hi Everyone!

Just wanted to share the awesome news .I was granted the 309 visa today afternoon. 

DOL - 10th Oct 2016
Grant - 7th Sep 2017

A big 'thank you' to all Australiaforum members. It was the greatest help we had as we did the application by ourselves. 

Good luck for all the members who are waiting for their visas

God Bless you all!
mpink


----------



## mpink

Hi Jahiduls

I have updated the spreadsheet accordingly. Thank you for creating it. Great job!


----------



## shihabbd99

mpink said:


> Hi Jahiduls
> 
> I have updated the spreadsheet accordingly. Thank you for creating it. Great job!


Congratulations


----------



## nkkr85

mpink said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share the awesome news .I was granted the 309 visa today afternoon.
> 
> DOL - 10th Oct 2016
> Grant - 7th Sep 2017
> 
> A big 'thank you' to all Australiaforum members. It was the greatest help we had as we did the application by ourselves.
> 
> Good luck for all the members who are waiting for their visas
> 
> God Bless you all!
> mpink


Hi mpink

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## shihabbd99

Update list of 309 visa offshore 

1.Pooja89 - 02/10/2016 - In process
2.Sunshine16 - 05/10/2016 - In Process
3.pk2016 - DOL - 30/12/2016 - In Process 
4.nkkr85 - DOL - 13/03/2017 - In process
5.shihabb99 - DOL - 21/3/2017 - In Process
6.JAY2010 - DOL - 01/06/2017 - In Process
7.Jahiduls - DOL -16/04/2017 - In Process


----------



## Jay2010

Hi, I too have been requested to get a SL Police clearance certificate although I have not been in SL since 2010. Hoping to request for the ploce clearance through the new SL Police website.

Regards

Jay2010



Tuesday said:


> Hi Madawahdpl,
> 
> I agree with about the request for the form 80 from the sponsor being ridiculous especially since some of the questions aren't even relevant to the sponsor. They asked me for a Police clearance from Sri Lanka too even though I haven't lived in Sri Lanka long enough to be eligible to get one... I honestly don't understand their rationale for asking for some these documents... My husband had to get the police clearance from Sri Lanka twice as well. If you give them the reference number from the first request it's much quicker to get the second one. Hope you get everything sorted soon
> 
> Regards,
> Tuesday


----------



## Saw88

mpink said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to share the awesome news .I was granted the 309 visa today afternoon.
> 
> DOL - 10th Oct 2016
> Grant - 7th Sep 2017
> 
> A big 'thank you' to all Australiaforum members. It was the greatest help we had as we did the application by ourselves.
> 
> Good luck for all the members who are waiting for their visas
> 
> God Bless you all!
> mpink


Hi,
Congratulations!! Wish you all the hapiness ..

Best regards
Saw88


----------



## mpink

Hi Everyone,

Thank you so much for the wishes. 
I wish the waiting list would move fast so everyone will be united with their loved ones.


----------



## madawahdpl

mpink said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thank you so much for the wishes.
> I wish the waiting list would move fast so everyone will be united with their loved ones.


Congrats mpink


----------



## shihabbd99

Hello 

Any update news?


----------



## madawahdpl

shihabbd99 said:


> Hello
> 
> Any update news?


Nope! No update or any kind of correspondence in 2 weeks since I uploaded the required documents....


----------



## Sariful

Hi Everyone, 

I have lodged my application for my wife through immigration lawyer 02/02/2017 online . 

I got initial documentation submitted date end of April. 

Sri Lankan Immigrantation request documents 30/03/2017.

Since submitting all my documents, I haven?t heard nothing from my lawyer or immigration. 

As I have seen people for their visa approval within 7/8 months or other cases 9 months . I hope will get update very soon . 


Please add me to the list . 

And pray for us .


----------



## madawahdpl

Sariful said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have lodged my application for my wife through immigration lawyer 02/02/2017 online .
> 
> I got initial documentation submitted date end of April.
> 
> Sri Lankan Immigrantation request documents 30/03/2017.
> 
> Since submitting all my documents, I haven?t heard nothing from my lawyer or immigration.
> 
> As I have seen people for their visa approval within 7/8 months or other cases 9 months . I hope will get update very soon .
> 
> Please add me to the list .
> 
> And pray for us .


Hey,

When you say immigration Sri Lanka requested documents from you back in March, exactly what documents are you refering to?

Also, did the applicant complete her medical? Could you please provide more info.

Thank you.


----------



## Max1994

I've been following this forum for couple of month and thought shared my timeline with you
I applied the partner visa from vfs colombo on 13 th June 2017.
I got a email asking for my partners Sri Lankan police check and medicals on 15 th august 2017.
309 visa granted today
It took only 3 month and 7 days.
So happy and wished everyone in the forum to get their visa quickly so they can be with their loved ones..


----------



## Tuesday

madawahdpl said:


> Nope! No update or any kind of correspondence in 2 weeks since I uploaded the required documents....


Hi Madawahdpl

Have you heard anything? Our case officer came back and requested that I (sponsor) provide a police clearance from Sri Lanka for myself even though she has been advised previously that I am not eligible for one as I left Sri Lanka at a very young age and haven't lived there for more than 12 months since that time. I called immigration and lodged a formal complaint today as she has also made a mistake on my name and has not corrected it despite being told several times that my name is wrong. This is also despite me providing her with name change documents etc several times.

Hopefully you have had better luck!!


----------



## madawahdpl

Hi Tuesday,

Nobody made contact with us yet (since we uploaded requested sponsor's SL POLICE CLEARANCE & FORM 80 on 31st AUG). We have absolutely no idea what so ever in regards to the current status.

I think, both yours and my applications are at the borderline timeframe for a decision as per the recent decision times posted on this forum by orhers (around 7 to 9 months from application).

However, DIAC update came out last week on the global processing times still showing 75% at 13 months & 90% at 19 months for the consecutive 3rd month...

Just have to wait and see..

Regards,



Tuesday said:


> madawahdpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! No update or any kind of correspondence in 2 weeks since I uploaded the required documents....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Madawahdpl
> 
> Have you heard anything? Our case officer came back and requested that I (sponsor) provide a police clearance from Sri Lanka for myself even though she has been advised previously that I am not eligible for one as I left Sri Lanka at a very young age and haven't lived there for more than 12 months since that time. I called immigration and lodged a formal complaint today as she has also made a mistake on my name and has not corrected it despite being told several times that my name is wrong. This is also despite me providing her with name change documents etc several times.
> 
> Hopefully you have had better luck!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jahiduls

Alhamdulillah, I have got my visa grant today. I applied on 16th April 2017 from Bangladesh. It has only taken 5 months 5 days. Good luck for them who are waiting for their visa grant.


----------



## madawahdpl

Congratulations 



jahiduls said:


> Alhamdulillah, I have got my visa grant today. I applied on 16th April 2017 from Bangladesh. It has only taken 5 months 5 days. Good luck for them who are waiting for their visa grant.


----------



## madawahdpl

Congratulations


----------



## Tuesday

jahiduls said:


> Alhamdulillah, I have got my visa grant today. I applied on 16th April 2017 from Bangladesh. It has only taken 5 months 5 days. Good luck for them who are waiting for their visa grant.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## shihabbd99

Hello Everyone 
Any Update news?


----------



## nkkr85

shihabbd99 said:


> Hello Everyone
> Any Update news?


No update


----------



## nkkr85

Hi All,
My Visa was granted on yesterday , 10/10/2017. I applied it on 13.03.2017 and it took 06 months and 27 days.
Good Luck for them who is waiting for their visa


----------



## shihabbd99

nkkr85 said:


> Hi All,
> My Visa was granted on yesterday , 10/10/2017. I applied it on 13.03.2017 and it took 06 months and 27 days.
> Good Luck for them who is waiting for their visa


Congratulations


----------



## shihabbd99

Visa grant just few minutes ago.


Thanks Everyone


----------



## Mar17

Hey,
Congrats on getting ur visa. Wish all the best for future life. Can u please tell me which country u applied from. Like are u from India by any chance. Thanks


----------



## jahiduls

Congrats nkkr85 and Shihab bro. We are lucky that we had not waited much time. Be happy together.


----------



## jahiduls

*The updated waiting list with Date of Lodgement *
pooja89 02-Oct-2016
Sunshine16 05-Oct-2016
pk2016 30-Dec-2016
madawahdpl 21-Feb-2017
Tuesday 13-Apr-2017
Harichami 28-Apr-2017
Oz17 09-May-2017
Jay2010 01-Jun-2017
Patel 12-Jun-2017


----------



## madawahdpl

Congrats to all. We are also eagerly waiting for a news regarding our visa ?


----------



## aqrey

Hi, I am new to this forum but have been reading through the posts over the last few months. My husband applied for his partner visa offshore in Sri Lanka on the 14th of feb 2017. 

Since then we have been asked for documents and were also told the application has been put in the que. 

I would like to be added to the list, it is comforting to read all these posts of others waiting as well. It is such a difficult process, I have a daughter under 3 who is having a very difficult time away from her dad. I applied to have the case expedited but they did not work. I hope everyone gets their visas soon it is such a terrible position to be in.


----------



## jahiduls

Hi Aqrey
When did you apply ? Did you ask for additional information ? If yes, when asked and provided ?


----------



## aqrey

Hi, 

we applied on the 14th of Feb. 

did our medicals the end of that month. 

additional info was asked for around may and then we got a phone call saying the application has been processed in May

The again last week they asked for more info. not sure what is going on.


----------



## madawahdpl

Hrmm... intersting!

I'm surprised that the immigration did not take your child's welfare in to concideration for this long!! (8 months).

It doesnt make any sense how and why they take so much time for applicants who have been in Australia than the applicants never been to Aus. I would think immigration Australia has a better understanding over people who has been to or lived in their country. But it is not the case!!

What frustrates more is, no one knows where their application is at in the process... How pathetic is that! There is absoulutely no way of finding it out either....

Our applicationis nearing 8 months and has no idea in which stage it is or what is going on with it.. awful



aqrey said:


> Hi,
> 
> we applied on the 14th of Feb.
> 
> did our medicals the end of that month.
> 
> additional info was asked for around may and then we got a phone call saying the application has been processed in May
> 
> The again last week they asked for more info. not sure what is going on.


----------



## aqrey

madawahdpl said:


> Hrmm... intersting!
> 
> I'm surprised that the immigration did not take your child's welfare in to concideration for this long!! (8 months).
> 
> It doesnt make any sense how and why they take so much time for applicants who have been in Australia than the applicants never been to Aus. I would think immigration Australia has a better understanding over people who has been to or lived in their country. But it is not the case!!
> 
> What frustrates more is, no one knows where their application is at in the process... How pathetic is that! There is absoulutely no way of finding it out either....
> 
> Our applicationis nearing 8 months and has no idea in which stage it is or what is going on with it.. awful


Yes! it has been absolutely dreadful, my husband lived in Aus for 8 years and we have been married for over 4 now, it is a shame that the process takes so long and that in reality children are in fact not really given much consideration. I was born in Aus and so was our daughter, my husband has lived here for so long I'd think he would have got his visa by now. but what can you do?


----------



## Oz17

Hi,

just letting you guys know that we finally received our visa today. It took 5 months and 11 days to be exact. Hope you all will get yours soon as well. Good Luck


----------



## aqrey

Oz17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> just letting you guys know that we finally received our visa today. It took 5 months and 11 days to be exact. Hope you all will get yours soon as well. Good Luck


Congratulations!!! that is excellent news for you.


----------



## Jey

*Just a tip... may be helpful*

Hi All,
Just thought of sharing this...
My wife received the spouse visa last week...it took us 6 months and few days. She got the visa one week after I contacted immigration asking for explanation for the delay in processing quoting some people received visa in less than four months. I also asked them to let me know if they need any additional information to process. I thought it was fair to ask although their website states not to contact them before the standard processing time. 
Generally you receive an auto response from them when you contact via email which states 
_"....... We do not respond to enquiries about the status of visa applications that are within the advertised visa processing service standards timeframes. Please refrain from contacting this office for a progress update during this time, as this will not expedite the process and we will not respond to these queries. Please note, applications that do not contain all the required supporting documents at the time of application may experience delays in processing.

*If you are writing to seek priority processing of your visa application, please be aware that in the interest of fairness, all visa applications are processed in order of their lodgement date. A decision to bring forward processing of your application may disadvantage others whose visa applications are as equally urgent as yours.*

Generally the processing of an application will only be expedited if there are compelling or compassionate reasons such as a family emergency or serious illness. If you believe your situation warrants urgent processing of your visa, please send an email to [email protected] including evidence to support your request for priority"_

As this clearly states the the visa applications are processed in the order of lodgement date, I cannot find any explanations that someone who applied much later than we did, are able to receive visa much earlier provided that we have submitted all the necessary supporting documents. That was my point.

Although I cannot be sure that the visa was granted because of the email I sent, it may be a reason. I didn't receive any personal response for my email.

From the responses from others in the last 2 or 3 weeks in this forum, I understand that many people have received visa in shorter period. It is a positive thing. I can understand the pain of those who are waiting for long time.

You may consider contacting immi to ask them to expedite the process and explain them the stress you are going through politely and put your argument in convincing way. I am not a professional adviser, but sharing my experience.

Good luck guys.

Cheers


----------



## jahiduls

Congratulations Oz17 bro on your fast grant. Be successful in your next endeavour.
Another thing, what are the factors you think for fast grant ?


----------



## Oz17

I am not quite sure about the reasoning for a fast visa but in our case I have travelled quite a few times to Australia which may have possibly played a key role in our fast visa grant. Additionally, we have been together for 8 years now so this might be another reason as well. Just make sure to follow the checklist and have everything ready including police check, travelling history etc so then you can submit them without any further delays on your visa when they ask you for those things.


----------



## Jay2010

jahiduls said:


> *The updated waiting list with Date of Lodgement *
> pooja89 02-Oct-2016
> Sunshine16 05-Oct-2016
> pk2016 30-Dec-2016
> madawahdpl 21-Feb-2017
> Tuesday 13-Apr-2017
> Harichami 28-Apr-2017
> Oz17 09-May-2017
> Jay2010 01-Jun-2017
> Patel 12-Jun-2017


Hi Seems Oct 2016 applications are still waiting for their visa. I wonder if that is the case or fi they have simply stopped corresponding on this website. Jan 2017 to March 2017 lodgements had received visa's recently, so I wonder why Oct 16 lodgements are still pending their visa's (unless some issue with those specific ones). Just curious. Also checking if anyone knows if applications lodged by a couple themself get a faster response to those lodged through an agent. Please share any thoughts/news of this matter Thanks.


----------



## madawahdpl

Hi all,

I can almost guarantee you that nothing actually matters for a faster grant in particular. It is all up to the case officer in my opinion and I would imagine with a lot of other facts.

I simply can't think of either lived in Aus or have traveled to Aus has any implication for a faster grant. Also, applied through an agent or by their selves does not give any edge either.

I can guarantee you that the immigration Colombo does not process spouse visa applications on the merit of date of application either. 

As an example, a friend of mine who has never traveled to Australia or for that matter any country was granted the visa in 12 months and 1 week. A similar friend was granted the visa exactly in 6 months!! This was in the same year around the same time.

I know someone who lived in Australia for a quite a long time and then returned to Colombo and applied for this same visa subsequently and now waiting for over 12 months. A similar friend who went through the same circumstances and got granted within 5 months.

There is no right or wrong answer in this category. I'm sure everyone lodge pretty much the same documents and relatively same amount of evidence etc. Therefore, it is very difficult to predict a time frame which is universal.

As I personally narrow it down, All applicants should generally think 6 months of waiting time is normal. 6 to 9 months is very promising since majority of the cases get sorted within this time frame. However, my advice is to be prepared for 12 months which is more realistic with the common pace of Colombo standards in regards to this particular visa.

"I would imagine that too much information can create a delay too. It is very difficult to give my opinion on this matter but what I suggest is to provide adequate evidence. Not too much or not too less! Just right"

8 months and 14 days to date since we applied ours and there is no hope at this stage. Only the immigration knows whats going on!


----------



## awaitingsoon

Hi all,

I have applied for a spouse visa subclass 309. Has anyone applied online? Furthermore, is it compulsory that my husband has a job when lodging the application? He is an australian citizen and was in sri lanka for couple of years and now he is back in aussie trying to settle down.


----------



## awaitingsoon

Hi all,

I have applied for a spouse visa and is hoping to lodge it on Monday. Has anyone applied for the visa online? Furthermore is it compulsory that my husband has a job when lodging the visa? He is an Australian citizen and was down in Sri Lanka for couple of years and he recently flew to Aussie to settle-down.


----------



## aqrey

Hello everyone, 

I just wanted to update and let you all know my husband has been granted his visa... alhamdulillah. It took almost 9 months. 

I wish you all the best, I know how hard the wait can be. stay strong stay positive and keep providing each other support through this forum. I know it helped me in so many ways.


----------



## ornella123

Hi All,
I put my Application online on September 25th 2017, I know it's too early to know but kindly tell me if anybody knows if they would start the checking now itself?

Thanks


----------



## Jay2010

Hi

For my online application, I first heard from the department around three months after lodgement, others might have had a different experience.

Good luck



ornella123 said:


> Hi All,
> I put my Application online on September 25th 2017, I know it's too early to kt experience.now but kindly tell me if anybody knows if they would start the checking now itself?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## ornella123

Jay2010 said:


> Hi
> 
> For my online application, I first heard from the department around three months after lodgement, others might have had a different experience.
> 
> Good luck


Oh Right!
Thanks Alot, I shall wait.


----------



## Tuesday

Hi everyone, 

Just wanted to let you all know that my husband was granted his spouse visa on the 27/11. Good luck to those who are waiting


----------



## madawahdpl

Tuesday said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know that my husband was granted his spouse visa on the 27/11. Good luck to those who are waiting


Hey Tuesday,

Congratulations ?. Could you please confirm onceagain yiur logement date please? Was it in Feb or Apr 2017? Coz earlier it was showing Feb.

Thank you.
?


----------



## pd86

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to this forum & I lodged my partner visa application online on the 6th Aug 2017 & two days later submitted health checks, bio metrics as well. Also the police check was submitted too. But till this date I have not received any communication from AHC . Just wondering whether any one has a similar experience?


----------



## pd86

Jay2010 said:


> Hi
> 
> For my online application, I first heard from the department around three months after lodgement, others might have had a different experience.
> 
> Good luck


Hi Jay2010,

Were you asked to submit any documents by the department when they contacted you?


----------



## Jay2010

Hi pd86,

Yes they requested for a list of documents including SL police clearance, Australian police clearance (AFP) details of communication while apart etc. They requested for this during the first week of September and I submitted everything by last week of Septemeber as the ploice clearance through the SL police website took just over 2 weeks (The webite is much quicker than the other methods). I have not heard anything after submission date up until now 

The wait is fraustrating I know, but they will contact you.

Jay2010



pd86 said:


> Hi Jay2010,
> 
> Were you asked to submit any documents by the department when they contacted you?


----------



## pd86

Jay2010 said:


> Hi pd86,
> 
> Yes they requested for a list of documents including SL police clearance, Australian police clearance (AFP) details of communication while apart etc. They requested for this during the first week of September and I submitted everything by last week of Septemeber as the ploice clearance through the SL police website took just over 2 weeks (The webite is much quicker than the other methods). I have not heard anything after submission date up until now
> 
> The wait is fraustrating I know, but they will contact you.
> 
> Jay2010


Hi Jay2010,

I have submitted a complete application & haven't heard anything since then & that was in August. Yeah as you said the waiting is frustrating ☹


----------



## kasunw16

Hi!

So I am a citizen of Australia. I am currently in the process of assisting my fiancé who is a Sri Lankan citizen (working in the United Arab Emirates) to obtain a visa to live in Australia after our wedding in Sri Lanka. 

We are looking at the prospective marriage visa (subclass 300) option to ensure that the both of us will be together in Australia immediately after the wedding (July 2019). 

As stated in the partner migration booklet, we understand that the registration/ wedding ceremony can take place outside of Australia (in Sri Lanka).

However, we are required to provide the following:

"evidence that you intend to marry your fiancé(e) within 9 months of being granted the visa. Such evidence must be a signed and dated letter (on letterhead) from an authorised marriage celebrant who will conduct your wedding ceremony. The letter must include the place and date (or date range) on which the planned marriage ceremony may take place"

We would like to know where, how and from whom in Sri Lanka we can obtain such a document to assist in our visa application.

Thanks!


----------



## Jay2010

Hi

was anyone able to get in touch with australian high commision during Dec 2017 to Jan 2018 (first week) or did the CO get in touch with anyone during this period. The phone went to voice mail the few tries I tried getting through to them. Please share your experiences during this period if any..

Regards


----------



## pd86

Hi Jay2010,

I was contacted by my CO on the 11th Dec requesting further documents from me & my husband. When I requested an extension to submit the docs as there was a delay with the SL police clearance they granted that too upon advised by the CO. This was granted on the 3rd Jan.



Jay2010 said:


> Hi
> 
> was anyone able to get in touch with australian high commision during Dec 2017 to Jan 2018 (first week) or did the CO get in touch with anyone during this period. The phone went to voice mail the few tries I tried getting through to them. Please share your experiences during this period if any..
> 
> Regards


----------



## madawahdpl

Hi pd86,

Are you sure you were contacted by your case officer? Or is it just the person who mail applicants asking for documents? (I assume some sort of a front office position)

Because it is a vital piece of information for your application. If it was your CO, then your decision is very close to be made 

Regards,



pd86 said:


> Hi Jay2010,
> 
> I was contacted by my CO on the 11th Dec requesting further documents from me & my husband. When I requested an extension to submit the docs as there was a delay with the SL police clearance they granted that too upon advised by the CO. This was granted on the 3rd Jan.


----------



## pd86

Hi madawahdpl

The email i got on the 11th Dec has a first name & a position number mentioned. I assuemed it was the CO because when I requested the extension client contact officer replied saying the CO granted an extension. I could be wrong. &#128578;



madawahdpl said:


> Hi pd86,
> 
> Are you sure you were contacted by your case officer? Or is it just the person who mail applicants asking for documents? (I assume some sort of a front office position)
> 
> Because it is a vital piece of information for your application. If it was your CO, then your decision is very close to be made
> 
> Regards,


----------



## madawahdpl

Hi,

Yeah then it is good news. If the client contact officer mentioned the term "CO" in his/her response of extension grant.

Just out of curiosity, has the applicant ever lived or visited any part of Australia?

Thank you.



pd86 said:


> Hi madawahdpl
> 
> The email i got on the 11th Dec has a first name & a position number mentioned. I assuemed it was the CO because when I requested the extension client contact officer replied saying the CO granted an extension. I could be wrong. &#128578;


----------



## pd86

Hi madawahdpl,

You think so? Yes client contact officer did mention CO in the extension email. Yes did live and studied in Australia.



madawahdpl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yeah then it is good news. If the client contact officer mentioned the term "CO" in his/her response of extension grant.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, has the applicant ever lived or visited any part of Australia?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## madawahdpl

Hi,

Yes I think so given the fact the term "CO" has mentioned.

If the applicant lived in Australia for a period of time my understanding is, it take slightly more time for the actual grant than for a person who has never even visited Australia. It is just my understanding with the people who I personally know. Must be because such people attracts more investigations, such as Australian Tax, AFP matters, Australian Debts etc etc..

However, this visa category is full of mysteries really. hahaha!

Regards,



pd86 said:


> Hi madawahdpl,
> 
> You think so? Yes client contact officer did mention CO in the extension email. Yes did live and studied in Australia.


----------



## pd86

Hi madawahdpl,

It is mysterious as you never know what will happen. Fingers crossed. Did you hear any good news about your application?



madawahdpl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I think so given the fact the term "CO" has mentioned.
> 
> If the applicant lived in Australia for a period of time my understanding is, it take slightly more time for the actual grant than for a person who has never even visited Australia. It is just my understanding with the people who I personally know. Must be because such people attracts more investigations, such as Australian Tax, AFP matters, Australian Debts etc etc..
> 
> However, this visa category is full of mysteries really. hahaha!
> 
> Regards,


----------



## madawahdpl

Hi,

No, we did not hear anything since August 2017. We applied 21st of Feb 2017. So it is almost 11 months now.

Only time the department contacted us was for medicals just few days after the lodgement and then in August asking for an updated SL Police clearance.

We then emailed the department in November 2017 through our immigration agent in Australia and received a response within a day asking us not to email them unless it has been 12 months since the application lodgement!

As per their website the global processing time for the particular visa category is now 11 to 16 months for 75% and 90% of the applications respectively. So my case is marginally meeting the 75% mark in a few days. Which means, my case is not going to be in the 75% at the going rate. Whereas most cases gets finalised within 9 months (if you refer to the excel file on this thread you will realise it).

Regards,



pd86 said:


> Hi madawahdpl,
> 
> It is mysterious as you never know what will happen. Fingers crossed. Did you hear any good news about your application?


----------



## pd86

Hi,

The waiting is the hardest of all...you heard from your CO back in August is it?



madawahdpl said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, we did not hear anything since August 2017. We applied 21st of Feb 2017. So it is almost 11 months now.
> 
> Only time the department contacted us was for medicals just few days after the lodgement and then in August asking for an updated SL Police clearance.
> 
> We then emailed the department in November 2017 through our immigration agent in Australia and received a response within a day asking us not to email them unless it has been 12 months since the application lodgement!
> 
> As per their website the global processing time for the particular visa category is now 11 to 16 months for 75% and 90% of the applications respectively. So my case is marginally meeting the 75% mark in a few days. Which means, my case is not going to be in the 75% at the going rate. Whereas most cases gets finalised within 9 months (if you refer to the excel file on this thread you will realise it).
> 
> Regards,


----------



## madawahdpl

Hi,

No. It was never the actual case officer. Just a first name and a position number. I think they are assistants to the actual case officers to make sure they have all the documents they need to make the decision..

All they do is gathering required information I assume.

Regards,



pd86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The waiting is the hardest of all...you heard from your CO back in August is it?


----------



## pd86

Hi,

It was the same for me but only in the extension granted email they said "CO" granted it..hoping for the best...just a matter of time i guess even though it is very hard & i can imagine how it must feel after waiting this long ☹. Hopefully you will get your grant soon.



madawahdpl said:


> Hi,
> 
> No. It was never the actual case officer. Just a first name and a position number. I think they are assistants to the actual case officers to make sure they have all the documents they need to make the decision..
> 
> All they do is gathering required information I assume.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## pd86

Hi Jay2010,

Were you able to get in touch with the high commission yet? I got a reply for the email i sent regarding completion of documents submission saying they recorded the email and it was forwarded to the CO.



Jay2010 said:


> Hi
> 
> was anyone able to get in touch with australian high commision during Dec 2017 to Jan 2018 (first week) or did the CO get in touch with anyone during this period. The phone went to voice mail the few tries I tried getting through to them. Please share your experiences during this period if any..
> 
> Regards


----------



## Jay2010

pd86 said:


> Hi Jay2010,
> 
> Were you able to get in touch with the high commission yet? I got a reply for the email i sent regarding completion of documents submission saying they recorded the email and it was forwarded to the CO.


Hi Pd86

No i have yet to receive any reply. Let's wait and see how it goes.

Thanks

Jay2010


----------



## Pooja89

Hi Guys so happy to tell you all finally my husband got the visa yesterday.nearly 15 months from DOL.wish you all good luck


----------



## pd86

Hi Pooja89,

Congratulations on the grant. wish you both all the best for your future.



Pooja89 said:


> Hi Guys so happy to tell you all finally my husband got the visa yesterday.nearly 15 months from DOL.wish you all good luck


----------



## Jay2010

Hi Everyone.

Letting you know that my husband got his spouse visa today. 

DOL 1 June 2017
Grant 17 Jan 2018

It took 7 1/2 months for us to get it.

I wish everyone all the best in getting their visa.

Regards

Jay2010


----------



## ornella123

Dear Friends
I got my visa today 
DOL 25 sep 2017
Grant date 18 Jan 2018almost 3 and a half months

Dear Jay2010
Congrats to you too...I wish and pray all your beautiful dreams will come true ?

I hope all you beautiful people will get it soon too ?
Regards 
Ornella123


----------



## pd86

Hi ornella123,

Congratulations on your grant. That is amazing news and so lucky to get it in a short time. Did the high commission request any further documents from you at any time?



ornella123 said:


> Dear Friends
> I got my visa today
> DOL 25 sep 2017
> Grant date 18 Jan 2018almost 3 and a half months
> 
> Dear Jay2010
> Congrats to you too...I wish and pray all your beautiful dreams will come true ?
> 
> I hope all you beautiful people will get it soon too ?
> Regards
> Ornella123


----------



## pd86

Congratulations on your grant. wish you all the best for your future.



Jay2010 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> Letting you know that my husband got his spouse visa today.
> 
> DOL 1 June 2017
> Grant 17 Jan 2018
> 
> It took 7 1/2 months for us to get it.
> 
> I wish everyone all the best in getting their visa.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jay2010


----------



## ornella123

Dear pd86
No they did not ask for any further documents
I think I must’ve given all the documents correctly


----------



## pd86

Hi,
Thank you for your reply. Guess it is different depending on the application.



ornella123 said:


> Dear pd86
> No they did not ask for any further documents
> I think I must've given all the documents correctly


----------



## madawahdpl

Hi all,

I am delighted to inform you all that my visa was granted yesterday 18 Jan 2018.

My DOL was on the 21 Feb 2017.

So it took a staggering 331 days for the grant.

At the end the missarable wait is finally over.

I will hang around on this forum for a while and will answer questions you guys might have.

As i see this, if you have spent time in Aus and wanting to apply for an offshore spouse visa, it actually take extra time than comparing to a person who has never been to any part of Australia. At least thats my personal experience.

Regards


----------



## pd86

Hi madawahdpl,

Congratulations on your grant. Finally the wait is over &#128512; Were you in Australia before?



madawahdpl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that my visa was granted yesterday 18 Jan 2018.
> 
> My DOL was on the 21 Feb 2017.
> 
> So it took a staggering 331 days for the grant.
> 
> At the end the missarable wait is finally over.
> 
> I will hang around on this forum for a while and will answer questions you guys might have.
> 
> As i see this, if you have spent time in Aus and wanting to apply for an offshore spouse visa, it actually take extra time than comparing to a person who has never been to any part of Australia. At least thats my personal experience.
> 
> Regards


----------



## madawahdpl

Hahah yeah. I was in Australia for over 8 years prior to leaving to Sri Lanka in 2016.



pd86 said:


> Hi madawahdpl,
> 
> Congratulations on your grant. Finally the wait is over ? Were you in Australia before?
> 
> 
> 
> madawahdpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that my visa was granted yesterday 18 Jan 2018.
> 
> My DOL was on the 21 Feb 2017.
> 
> So it took a staggering 331 days for the grant.
> 
> At the end the missarable wait is finally over.
> 
> I will hang around on this forum for a while and will answer questions you guys might have.
> 
> As i see this, if you have spent time in Aus and wanting to apply for an offshore spouse visa, it actually take extra time than comparing to a person who has never been to any part of Australia. At least thats my personal experience.
> 
> Regards
Click to expand...


----------



## keithK

Hi Ornella123 and Jay 

Congrats guys. 
We have applied on 27th October 2017 given medical on 30th October 2017. 

I haven't heard anything from immigration till now. 

any comments friends?

Thanks.


----------



## pd86

Hi keithK,

There is a possibility of not hearing from the high commission for awhile if you submitted a complete application. Did you submit a SL police check as well?



keithK said:


> Hi Ornella123 and Jay
> 
> Congrats guys.
> We have applied on 27th October 2017 given medical on 30th October 2017.
> 
> I haven't heard anything from immigration till now.
> 
> any comments friends?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## keithK

pd86 said:


> Hi keithK,
> 
> There is a possibility of not hearing from the high commission for awhile if you submitted a complete application. Did you submit a SL police check as well?


Yes I have submitted SL police clearance of sponsor and the applicant as well.

Thanks


----------



## pd86

Hi,

Then there is a chance you will get a direct grant without any communication. Unless they ask you for anything else.



keithK said:


> Yes I have submitted SL police clearance of sponsor and the applicant as well.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## keithK

pd86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Then there is a chance you will get a direct grant without any communication. Unless they ask you for anything else.


Thanks for the heads up. too early to expect that. anyway let see.


----------



## pd86

Hi,

No worries. I added you to a spreadsheet the forum members use..if you want to have a look 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...1qDUzD0KV4WsDeA_FkBalFj1e0/edit#gid=225418405



keithK said:


> Thanks for the heads up. too early to expect that. anyway let see.


----------



## ornella123

Hi Keith

I suppose if you have submitted all documents it’s a waiting process 

The chats
Statutory declarations 
Pictures
Police reports
Receipts of where u guys went 

We added all that as evidence 
If anymore clarification kindly let us know 
We will help you guys 
Ornella123


----------



## keithK

pd86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No worries. I added you to a spreadsheet the forum members use..if you want to have a look
> 
> Thanks. appreciated.


----------



## keithK

ornella123 said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> I suppose if you have submitted all documents it's a waiting process
> 
> The chats
> Statutory declarations
> Pictures
> Police reports
> Receipts of where u guys went
> 
> We added all that as evidence
> If anymore clarification kindly let us know
> We will help you guys
> Ornella123


Hi Ornella123,

I have submitted all the documents including sponsor's SL police clearance, pictures, Receipts, etc... 
Thanks again. it will be a waiting period.

Thanks.


----------



## Rawsugar07

madawahdpl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that my visa was granted yesterday 18 Jan 2018.
> 
> My DOL was on the 21 Feb 2017.
> 
> So it took a staggering 331 days for the grant.
> 
> At the end the missarable wait is finally over.
> 
> I will hang around on this forum for a while and will answer questions you guys might have.
> 
> As i see this, if you have spent time in Aus and wanting to apply for an offshore spouse visa, it actually take extra time than comparing to a person who has never been to any part of Australia. At least thats my personal experience.
> 
> Regards


Hi madawahdpl,

Did u receive the visa grant email from the same person who asked u 4 additional info in August or its a generic email from immi.

Thanks


----------



## madawahdpl

Hi,

Visa grant was done by a different person to who requested additional info. Obviousely two different 1st names and position numbers.

1st email had a sinhalese first name and my visa grant had an English first name. I'm just letting you know that.

And to be clear, eventhough on the first instance additional info was asked from me through my personal email, my visa grant was only sent to my immigration lawyer's email. I was informed by my immigration agent on the same day via email.

Thank you.



Rawsugar07 said:


> madawahdpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I am delighted to inform you all that my visa was granted yesterday 18 Jan 2018.
> 
> My DOL was on the 21 Feb 2017.
> 
> So it took a staggering 331 days for the grant.
> 
> At the end the missarable wait is finally over.
> 
> I will hang around on this forum for a while and will answer questions you guys might have.
> 
> As i see this, if you have spent time in Aus and wanting to apply for an offshore spouse visa, it actually take extra time than comparing to a person who has never been to any part of Australia. At least thats my personal experience.
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi madawahdpl,
> 
> Did u receive the visa grant email from the same person who asked u 4 additional info in August or its a generic email from immi.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Rawsugar07

thanks madawahdpl.


----------



## jahiduls

pd86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> No worries. I added you to a spreadsheet the forum members use..if you want to have a look
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...1qDUzD0KV4WsDeA_FkBalFj1e0/edit#gid=225418405


Good job pd86 bro. It is highly appreciated to add information into the spreadsheet. It will help next applicants know the processing time. Helping others means helping yourself too in a sense. I am glad to let you know that my visa has been granted within 5 months 5 days.

Good luck for your application.


----------



## pd86

No worries  congratulations on your grant. hopefully we won't have to wait a long time too :/



jahiduls said:


> Good job pd86 bro. It is highly appreciated to add information into the spreadsheet. It will help next applicants know the processing time. Helping others means helping yourself too in a sense. I am glad to let you know that my visa has been granted within 5 months 5 days.
> 
> Good luck for your application.


----------



## keithK

*does it necessary to submit form 80 for sponsor up front?*

Hi guys,

I read it from previous pages of this thread that some of the people submitted form 80 for sponsor.

any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## pd86

Hi,

The high commission has requested form 80 from some sponsors on this thread. They didn't request in my case. My opinion is not to submit form 80 for sponsor unless they request it from the sponsor. For the applicant form 80 is a must but even then they have said not to give it until they request it.



keithK said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I read it from previous pages of this thread that some of the people submitted form 80 for sponsor.
> 
> any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## keithK

pd86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The high commission has requested form 80 from some sponsors on this thread. They didn't request in my case. My opinion is not to submit form 80 for sponsor unless they request it from the sponsor. For the applicant form 80 is a must but even then they have said not to give it until they request it.


Thanks pd86. much appreciated.


----------



## pd86

keithK said:


> Thanks pd86. much appreciated.


No worries. Any time.


----------



## Rawsugar07

Hi Guys,

I got my 309 visa yesterday and wait is finally paid off (almost 12months)

Hope u all will get ur visa soon.

DOL: 20 FEB 2017
Grant Date: 8 FEB 2018.


----------



## keithK

Rawsugar07 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got my 309 visa yesterday and wait is finally paid off (almost 12months)
> 
> Hope u all will get ur visa soon.
> 
> DOL: 20 FEB 2017
> Grant Date: 8 FEB 2018.


Congratulations mate


----------



## jahiduls

Hi dear all,
Congratulations on your visa grant.
I have arrived in Brisbane a week ago and passing lonely time. If anyone has same destination, I wish I could meet you.


----------



## Rawsugar07

jahiduls said:


> Hi dear all,
> Congratulations on your visa grant.
> I have arrived in Brisbane a week ago and passing lonely time. If anyone has same destination, I wish I could meet you.


Thanks Guys. 
"Jahiduls" am moving to sydney.


----------



## awaitingsoon

Could you also add ne to the spreadsheet pd86? My date of lodging the application is 05th November 2017


----------



## pd86

awaitingsoon said:


> Could you also add ne to the spreadsheet pd86? My date of lodging the application is 05th November 2017


Yeah sure. will do


----------



## pd86

awaitingsoon said:


> Could you also add ne to the spreadsheet pd86? My date of lodging the application is 05th November 2017


Someone already did add u


----------



## awaitingsoon

Thank you so much. ?


----------



## keithK

*anyone got visa this month?*

Hi Guys,

anyone got visa on this month?


----------



## awaitingsoon

Hi,

Need a clarification as i am confused. Once my partner visa 309 is granted do i need to go and stay in Ausi for an year to get my permanent visa 100? Is it possible for me to go get the visa stamped and come back again without staying? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## pd86

keithK said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> anyone got visa on this month?


Hi,

Nothing on my end...it's quiet on this thread too na


----------



## pd86

awaitingsoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Need a clarification as i am confused. Once my partner visa 309 is granted do i need to go and stay in Ausi for an year to get my permanent visa 100? Is it possible for me to go get the visa stamped and come back again without staying?
> 
> Thank you in advance


Hi,

Yes you have to stay with your sponsor & show the immigration you have a genuine ongoing relationship with each other which requires further proof.


----------



## keithK

pd86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nothing on my end...it's quiet on this thread too na


yes mate.


----------



## Waitingformylove

Hi everyone, new to this but I’m Australian and my partner is Sri Lankan. We are looking doing the partner visa in the near future. He is currently working on a cruise ship here in Australia so we are able to see each other regularly, but his contract is up in July so he has to go home again but he was going to apply for a Visitor Visa to come back we were hoping for a 6 Month one to get us though Christmas, any tips for getting one as his contract will be up he won’t have a job and he has no assets. We were just going to put it down to holiday and traveling to see the country then going back to apply for another cruise contract (he won’t be able to get a letter from them to confirm that as he would need to apply when ready) his family are there so thought maybe writing a strong letter on how much he loves his family as a reason to go back home. Also does anyone know how long a visitor visa takes to process at the moment as I was going to go over for a holiday and then we could fly back together. And last one does anyone know if they put conditions on the Visitor Visa’s please? Thank you so much.


----------



## GazJaz

awaitingsoon said:


> Could you also add ne to the spreadsheet pd86? My date of lodging the application is 05th November 2017


HI 
I applied for my 309/100 spouse visa (dependent on the application ) on the 22nd Jan 2018 got an email requesting for medical after a week , already submitted, dont know how long will it take 
waiting ........


----------



## pd86

Waitingformylove said:


> Hi everyone, new to this but I'm Australian and my partner is Sri Lankan. We are looking doing the partner visa in the near future. He is currently working on a cruise ship here in Australia so we are able to see each other regularly, but his contract is up in July so he has to go home again but he was going to apply for a Visitor Visa to come back we were hoping for a 6 Month one to get us though Christmas, any tips for getting one as his contract will be up he won't have a job and he has no assets. We were just going to put it down to holiday and traveling to see the country then going back to apply for another cruise contract (he won't be able to get a letter from them to confirm that as he would need to apply when ready) his family are there so thought maybe writing a strong letter on how much he loves his family as a reason to go back home. Also does anyone know how long a visitor visa takes to process at the moment as I was going to go over for a holiday and then we could fly back together. And last one does anyone know if they put conditions on the Visitor Visa's please? Thank you so much.


Hi,

It is absolutely necessary to prove that ur partner will be returning to SL & having no assets & no employment is a minus point in their eye. Your partner will have to provide evidence that he has an incentive to return to SL after his visit in order to grant it otherwise they can flatly refuse it. And asking for 6months might not be a good idea too given that he only has his family back in SL. Try a short period first but you will hvae to provide enough evidence in order to get it. Hope this helps.


----------



## pd86

keithK said:


> yes mate.


Any update keithK?


----------



## pd86

GazJaz said:


> HI
> I applied for my 309/100 spouse visa (dependent on the application ) on the 22nd Jan 2018 got an email requesting for medical after a week , already submitted, dont know how long will it take
> waiting ........


Hang in there. Waiting sucks though.


----------



## GazJaz

pd86 said:


> Hang in there. Waiting sucks though.


it is sucks
I have to get a police Clarence from Dubai- got a letter from DIBP - I worked there for 1 year , I am currently in china its a nightmare to do things in china , had to get finger prints today then certify it from the foreign ministry then certify in from UAE embassy in china Then only I can apply online police report , Given time is 28 days only, hopefully I can do it with in that period,
One more thing I couldn't get a police Clarence report in China , I tried many ways , My Agent advised me to write a letter to explain why I couldn't get it, I have submitted a letter according to her instructions , But I am worried about it ,


----------



## pd86

GazJaz said:


> it is sucks
> I have to get a police Clarence from Dubai- got a letter from DIBP - I worked there for 1 year , I am currently in china its a nightmare to do things in china , had to get finger prints today then certify it from the foreign ministry then certify in from UAE embassy in china Then only I can apply online police report , Given time is 28 days only, hopefully I can do it with in that period,
> One more thing I couldn't get a police Clarence report in China , I tried many ways , My Agent advised me to write a letter to explain why I couldn't get it, I have submitted a letter according to her instructions , But I am worried about it ,


Hi,

It is best to listen to ur agent as she knows what she is doing. Your application is getting processed from the high commission in SL? If so you ca email them and let ur CO know if you suspect a delay in getting the clearance coz then u are safe from the deadline. But wait and see what happens and if u get it before 28 days no issue. ☺


----------



## keithK

*Sponsor name is disappeared from Applicants Name*

Hi Guys,

When I checked the online immigration portal, sponsor name is removed from applicants. Is it normal or any good sign?










Thanks


----------



## pd86

keithK said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When I checked the online immigration portal, sponsor name is removed from applicants. Is it normal or any good sign?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


same here...no idea what it means though


----------



## Tanvir071

Hello all, I am new to the forum.
I have applied for 309 visa from Bangladesh via immi account on 21/11/1017. I submitted all documents with pcc , medical and biometric, relationship evidence and education certificate.
On 13/03/2018, Colombo office asked me to submit SSC/HSC school certificate, although I have submitted my bachelors certificate. Anyway, after 4 months they have contacted, and now I have submitted those certificate. My question after “additional info asked”, how long they take to re-open the file?


----------



## pd86

Tanvir071 said:


> Hello all, I am new to the forum.
> I have applied for 309 visa from Bangladesh via immi account on 21/11/1017. I submitted all documents with pcc , medical and biometric, relationship evidence and education certificate.
> On 13/03/2018, Colombo office asked me to submit SSC/HSC school certificate, although I have submitted my bachelors certificate. Anyway, after 4 months they have contacted, and now I have submitted those certificate. My question after "additional info asked", how long they take to re-open the file?


Hi,

No idea about the time periods. It depends on individual applications.


----------



## Waitingformylove

Hi, thank you for your response. I was hoping his impeccable past record might provide some evidence to them as he has worked all over the world including coming here 3 times for work and always returning home on time. But the no asserts does concern me but hopefully they will understand that with him working all over the world for the last 10 years shows that he is never home long enough to warrant any assets.


----------



## kangr

this can vary i believe and no one knows for sure. while some think the response to waiting for documents are viewed immediately when the CO starting going through the list others believe there is a cycle like every 3 weeks the responses are checked, but don't think this is really known.


----------



## kangr

Waitingformylove said:


> Hi everyone, new to this but I'm Australian and my partner is Sri Lankan. We are looking doing the partner visa in the near future. He is currently working on a cruise ship here in Australia so we are able to see each other regularly, but his contract is up in July so he has to go home again but he was going to apply for a Visitor Visa to come back we were hoping for a 6 Month one to get us though Christmas, any tips for getting one as his contract will be up he won't have a job and he has no assets. We were just going to put it down to holiday and traveling to see the country then going back to apply for another cruise contract (he won't be able to get a letter from them to confirm that as he would need to apply when ready) his family are there so thought maybe writing a strong letter on how much he loves his family as a reason to go back home. Also does anyone know how long a visitor visa takes to process at the moment as I was going to go over for a holiday and then we could fly back together. And last one does anyone know if they put conditions on the Visitor Visa's please? Thank you so much.


Its important to have a reason to return, a letter talking about loved ones at home is good but try to find other commitments that require him to return.

Visitor visa processing typically takes 6 - 15 months.

Yes, there will be conditions, its quite common to find No Further Stay on the visa to prevent further visa applications while onshore.

Go for 3 months visitor, typically the max stay for an entry is 3 months but the visa is valid for one year, and you also get multiple entry. so may be he can do two trips.


----------



## Tanvir071

Any new grant??? Please


----------



## pd86

Tanvir071 said:


> Any new grant??? Please


Nothing in my end. ☹


----------



## keithK

pd86 said:


> Nothing in my end. ☹


No waiting..


----------



## Tanvir071

What happened to srilankan ahc? No grant in recent times. This year will be tough for visa grant. Government is taking strict measures to grant less number of visa.


----------



## GazJaz

I went through some difficulties lately to get police Clarence reports I would like to share my experience with you. 
I have been in china as a visitor few times and been working in china for 2 years also I worked in Dubai just one year - My agent asked me to provide police Clarence from each country - 

Dubai - I got a police Clarence report online just took 2 days but the agent said its incorrect it should be UAE not Dubai police Clarence. 
To get a UAE police Clarence I had to take finger prints from the Notary office then translate into Arabic then certified from the foreign ministry At last submit it with the other documents to the UAE embassy in shanghai China. IT COST ME 500AUD to do all these steps. And it will take 2 months or more to receive the UAE police Clarence report.

My Chinese police Clarence report doesn't cover the whole period in china , It covers only the working period , they don't issue police Clarence for visiting periods.then my agent asked me to write a statement with all the Chinese stamps on my passport and witness my signature on the statutory declaration form from the Australian consulate in Shanghai , Consulate has stooped doing this service for visa purposes then I had to go to a lawyer i spent 300 AUD for witness my signature,


I still don't have a case officer just a progressing officer .


----------



## pd86

Tanvir071 said:


> What happened to srilankan ahc? No grant in recent times. This year will be tough for visa grant. Government is taking strict measures to grant less number of visa.


No idea. no sound from them at all after the beginning of march grants.


----------



## keithK

pd86 said:


> No idea. no sound from them at all after the beginning of march grants.


i think no grant after March first week. still waiting touched 6 months.


----------



## keithK

is anyone got visa this month?


----------



## Tanvir071

It seems no grant for last 1.5 months. May be after June, in new financial year. Sometimes, if they allocate all their number, they wait for new year.


----------



## pd86

keithK said:


> is anyone got visa this month?


No recent grants after march 1st week i guess ☹☹


----------



## Rasa123

Tanvir071 said:


> What happened to srilankan ahc? No grant in recent times. This year will be tough for visa grant. Government is taking strict measures to grant less number of visa.


true..there is a delay in AHC .. i lodge my student dependent visa on23.03.2018. still didnt get any update. it has been almost a month. there global estimate time is 26 days to 41 days.. 
but what happen when this estimate time over.. 
anyone ?


----------



## pd86

Rasa123 said:


> true..there is a delay in AHC .. i lodge my student dependent visa on23.03.2018. still didnt get any update. it has been almost a month. there global estimate time is 26 days to 41 days..
> but what happen when this estimate time over..
> anyone ?


Think you can contact them after the time expires.


----------



## Rasa123

Any update guys???


----------



## pd86

Rasa123 said:


> Any update guys???


Nothing on my end...anyone else guys?


----------



## Tanvir071

Hi one important question to senior members:
My wife applied for 309 visa on 21st November 2017.

Me and my wife had love relationship from August 2011. In 2013, I came to Australia for study and got PR in 2016. Then , in feb 2017 we got married and lodged visa for her. Now waiting for 5.5 months. 
We have submitted relationships eveidence from 2011 such as chatting history, western union money transfer receipts from 2013 to till now, heaps for evidence as well.

Now, is there any chance that she might get 100 grant with 309??? 
Or they consider the relationship after marriage only? Do they consider the love relationship as a long time relationship?
Finally, I am curious to know that is there any possibility of 100?


----------



## pd86

Hi guys,

Any news from the AHC to any of you guys?


----------



## keithK

No news from AHC colombo. I've sent couple of emails but no luck.


----------



## keithK

Hi guys

I've got the following email from [email protected]

Confirm your ImmiAccount email address and there is a link to confirm.

is anyone got the email like this?

Thanks.


----------



## awaitingsoon

This is true. I've tried contacting them for a month over the phone but cannot. I've also sent emails and received a general email and then sent one saying spouce visa queries should be sent to the AHC only after 15 months. Wondering what's happening coz my lawyer doesn't respond either


----------



## Samira

*Totally frustrated &#128557;*

Hi everyone, I'm new in this forum. My husband applied for me in 02 February 2017.
It's been 15 and half months. Still I don't get my visa yet. Now I'm totally frustrated &#128532;


----------



## pd86

Samira said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new in this forum. My husband applied for me in 02 February 2017.
> It's been 15 and half months. Still I don't get my visa yet. Now I'm totally frustrated &#128532;


Hi Samira,

Did the High Commission request for any additional information from u during this time?


----------



## pd86

The waiting has become unbearable now  no communications at all


----------



## Samira

Yes they required additional information long time ago. Some information gave twice like communication and financial support and our pictures. Waiting time just cross my bearable limit.


----------



## keithK

Samira said:


> Yes they required additional information long time ago. Some information gave twice like communication and financial support and our pictures. Waiting time just cross my bearable limit.


Samira, 15 months is beyond their global processing time. Please call immigration from australia (131881) and ask why it is taking beyond global processing time.

your partner can call from australia

Thanks.


----------



## Tanvir071

keithK said:


> Samira said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they required additional information long time ago. Some information gave twice like communication and financial support and our pictures. Waiting time just cross my bearable limit.
> 
> 
> 
> Samira, 15 months is beyond their global processing time. Please call immigration from australia (131881) and ask why it is taking beyond global processing time.
> 
> your partner can call from australia
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Hi samira,

Provide feedback or complaints via web form in the immigration website. Then global feedback unit will contact your co. 
Could you share your time line and Nationality?


----------



## aussiesteve

For those awaiting a 309 visa grant, the Global processing times have been updated recently.
Here is a link.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...rds/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times#
Remember, this not a deadline, but rather an indication of how long it takes, assuming you have submitted a complete application.


----------



## pd86

Samira said:


> Yes they required additional information long time ago. Some information gave twice like communication and financial support and our pictures. Waiting time just cross my bearable limit.


Hi, 
Did you try to contact them as it has been more than 15months?


----------



## Samira

my husband lodged application by an agent. Lawyer handle the whole thing as he said. Even we don't have login. Only lawyer have the login.This January I got a phone call from colombo. Just they make sure that I can speak English or not. Several times we provided info.

I'm from Bangladesh. Got married in 2016. Visa lodged 02 February 2017. And he is a citizen of Australia.


----------



## Tanvir071

Samira said:


> my husband lodged application by an agent. Lawyer handle the whole thing as he said. Even we don't have login. Only lawyer have the login.This January I got a phone call from colombo. Just they make sure that I can speak English or not. Several times we provided info.
> 
> I'm from Bangladesh. Got married in 2016. Visa lodged 02 February 2017. And he is a citizen of Australia.


My wife is also from Bangladesh. She is waiting for 6 months. After the application, they have contacted two times with us ,one time for Biometrics and another time for hsc/ssc certificate and the last contact was in March. We have provided all documents and keep uploading continuing relationships evidence. God knows when they will again reopen her file as in October our PCC , medical will expire because we have front loaded these in the initial days.

In different forum, I have observed that people are getting visa from other AHC. But srilankan high commission is very quiet. It's really frustrating to count days. I read report from premium migration in Australia, that govt intends to reduce the total migration by 20,000 this year to 170,000 ( planned 190,000). This is may be the reason ! Let wait for New program year starting from July . Keep uploading the relationship evidence and new pcc are the best we can do!


----------



## Bd1999

Hello every one. Does any one have idea how long it takes for visa to be granted if the immigration says that your application is now just waiting for decision to me made.


----------



## Bd1999

Hello every one. Does any one have idea how long it takes for visa to be granted if the immigration says that your application is now just waiting for decision to me made.


----------



## pd86

Bd1999 said:


> Hello every one. Does any one have idea how long it takes for visa to be granted if the immigration says that your application is now just waiting for decision to me made.


Hi, no idea..it might depend on the list of files they have to give the final decision. AHC Colombo told you that the file is waiting for a decision now?


----------



## Bd1999

Yes AHC colombo said that few weeks a go.


----------



## pd86

Bd1999 said:


> Yes AHC colombo said that few weeks a go.


When did you lodge your application?


----------



## Bd1999

It has been nearly 20 months


----------



## pd86

Bd1999 said:


> It has been nearly 20 months


Thats a heck of a long time


----------



## Bd1999

Yes that has been really long time. But what can we do. just have to wait and have patience untill we recieve grants. Hopefully we all get our visa grants soon. Anyways Which country you are from and how long have you been waiting?


----------



## pd86

Bd1999 said:


> Yes that has been really long time. But what can we do. just have to wait and have patience untill we recieve grants. Hopefully we all get our visa grants soon. Anyways Which country you are from and how long have you been waiting?


Yeah true. Im from sri lanka & gonna be 10 months soon since the initail application lodgment.


----------



## Samira

Dear BD1999 are you waiting for 20 months????? Still you didn't get!!
I thought I m the only one who is waiting for 16 months. Because I saw many lucky people in this forum who got their visa in 6-7-8 months last year.


----------



## Samira

Life may change anytime. After waiting 16 months for visa now cancelled it for personal matter. Waiting time was so painful, frustrating, lonely and heartbreaking. 
Best wishes for you all. Hope everyone will get your visa soon.


----------



## Duffy

Spouse visa 309 complicated application 

Hi all I'm writing in to this forum in regards to my husbands spouse visa. 
Visa 309 was lodged 14/03/2018
I'm his sponsor I'm an Australian citizen. 
I have few issues if anyone can help me clear up some doubts would appreciate it a lot 
### first one is that I'm his sponsor but I'm currently not working or living in Australia. I came back to Srilanka because parents wanted me to get married. I have being here in srilanka since December 2016. I got married to my husband through an arrange marriage November 2017 . So we don't have much of relationship history as evidence to give we got married within 7 months of getting to know each other. We have given wedding photos and bills and payments spent on the wedding as evidence. We have lodged for his spouse visa and we are living in SL so we don't have to be apart coz we are newly weds and still getting to know each other. Didn't want to suffer waiting for the visa in two different countries. I do own a house and a car in Australia so those are my only assests. I have provide with my tax returns but only up until 2016. They had asked for current but I couldn't get the 2017 one due to being out of Aussie plus haven't worked for half of the financial year. So don't know if that will be an issue with my husbands spouse visa. 
### second issue is we couldn't apply online due to me being granted my citizenship from my ex husband visa 801 march 2011 and visa 100 June 2013. It's being over 5 years seperated. Due to this we couldn't apply online because the system wouldn't let me will my sponsor form so we submitted paper form applications. Dont know if this will be an issue for my husbands visa grant. 
### next issue is we have submitted all police clearance both his and mine srilankan police clearance and my Aussie NPC. My husband has studied in Thailand for 4.5 years and Singapore for 1.5 years. So will he be needing to submit police clearances from those two countries as 
well??? 
### it's being a bit over two months now after lodgement how much longer should we wait before he gets his Medicals done??? Should we wait them to let us know to do it. Or should we just go and get it done??? 
Thanks in advance for who ever can help. Cheers


----------



## pd86

Duffy said:


> Spouse visa 309 complicated application
> 
> Hi all I'm writing in to this forum in regards to my husbands spouse visa.
> Visa 309 was lodged 14/03/2018
> I'm his sponsor I'm an Australian citizen.
> I have few issues if anyone can help me clear up some doubts would appreciate it a lot
> ### first one is that I'm his sponsor but I'm currently not working or living in Australia. I came back to Srilanka because parents wanted me to get married. I have being here in srilanka since December 2016. I got married to my husband through an arrange marriage November 2017 . So we don't have much of relationship history as evidence to give we got married within 7 months of getting to know each other. We have given wedding photos and bills and payments spent on the wedding as evidence. We have lodged for his spouse visa and we are living in SL so we don't have to be apart coz we are newly weds and still getting to know each other. Didn't want to suffer waiting for the visa in two different countries. I do own a house and a car in Australia so those are my only assests. I have provide with my tax returns but only up until 2016. They had asked for current but I couldn't get the 2017 one due to being out of Aussie plus haven't worked for half of the financial year. So don't know if that will be an issue with my husbands spouse visa.
> ### second issue is we couldn't apply online due to me being granted my citizenship from my ex husband visa 801 march 2011 and visa 100 June 2013. It's being over 5 years seperated. Due to this we couldn't apply online because the system wouldn't let me will my sponsor form so we submitted paper form applications. Dont know if this will be an issue for my husbands visa grant.
> ### next issue is we have submitted all police clearance both his and mine srilankan police clearance and my Aussie NPC. My husband has studied in Thailand for 4.5 years and Singapore for 1.5 years. So will he be needing to submit police clearances from those two countries as
> well???
> ### it's being a bit over two months now after lodgement how much longer should we wait before he gets his Medicals done??? Should we wait them to let us know to do it. Or should we just go and get it done???
> Thanks in advance for who ever can help. Cheers


Hi Duffy,

In regards to your questions, a couple of them I maybe able to help you with.
Q 1. To be a sponsor your usual residence must be Australia as per my knowledge. feel free to research on this part as im not 100% sure. Did you apply through a migration lawyer?

Q 2. I can't answer for this question. Didn't the stop accepting paper applications somewhere last year?

Q 3. Yes. If your husband spent time in Thailand & Singapore during the last 10 years he needs police clearances from both countries. (during the last 10years for more than 12 months is the rule they have given).

Q 4. Medicals you might have to wait till they request since you need the HAP id in order for your husband to get the medicals done. If you applied online you can get it straight away by filling out the assessment but in this case you will have to wait till requested. Your husband have to submit bio metrics as well.

Hope this helps. cheers


----------



## Duffy

Pd86 thanks clarifying a few things. 

No we didn't apply through an immigration lawyer.
I didn't know I had to be in Australia. I do have my house which is rented and car under my name and a recidential address. I've being staying with my husband coz I didn't want to take a risk on jeopardising this marriage. Well so I'm loving back on first week of July hoping that will help. 
I couldn't proceed with the sponsor online application it blocked me with an error msg due to my previous marriage. It said to contact immigration. Contacting them didn't really help that's why we filled the paper forms. I research and it said that if I was sponsored or I have sponsored someone as a spouse I had a limitation of 5 years. But still the online system wouldn't let me proceed. 
Thanks in regards to the medicals and the police clearances. I'll wait for the medicals to be asked for and look in to getting the Singapore and Thailand police clearances for him. 
It's not fair that us taxpayers our partner have to wait so long for visas and they are asked for so much evidence and documents when Skill migrants don't have to do much to get their spouses to get their visas.
Plus they don't even has initial job when they first go to even support themselves or even places to stay. But they get visa within 3-5 months.


----------



## pd86

Duffy said:


> Pd86 thanks clarifying a few things.
> 
> No we didn't apply through an immigration lawyer.
> I didn't know I had to be in Australia. I do have my house which is rented and car under my name and a recidential address. I've being staying with my husband coz I didn't want to take a risk on jeopardising this marriage. Well so I'm loving back on first week of July hoping that will help.
> I couldn't proceed with the sponsor online application it blocked me with an error msg due to my previous marriage. It said to contact immigration. Contacting them didn't really help that's why we filled the paper forms. I research and it said that if I was sponsored or I have sponsored someone as a spouse I had a limitation of 5 years. But still the online system wouldn't let me proceed.
> Thanks in regards to the medicals and the police clearances. I'll wait for the medicals to be asked for and look in to getting the Singapore and Thailand police clearances for him.
> It's not fair that us taxpayers our partner have to wait so long for visas and they are asked for so much evidence and documents when Skill migrants don't have to do much to get their spouses to get their visas.
> Plus they don't even has initial job when they first go to even support themselves or even places to stay. But they get visa within 3-5 months.


Hi Duffy,

I think you have to be in Australia but i'm not sure for how long you can be away. Coz since 2016 you havent been in the country yeah. Your husband can come visit you with a visitor visa..thats always an option. There is a 5year limitation to soonsor again but not sure why it blocked yours..maybe a techinical issue.


----------



## Duffy

Hi pd86
Yes I haven't being in Australia since December 2016. But I've just booked a ticket for July so I'll be moving back and see if that will help. 
Thanks again. Let's just patiently wait I guess. Good luck!!!


----------



## jahiduls

Hi guys
How is it going ? My partner visa was granted only in 5 months 5 days though I applied from high risk country like Bangladesh. But still I understand your waiting pain and anxiety. I just suggest you keep uploading relevant documents e.g- History of communication - Call History, Financial evidence - Western Union Receipt. Try to prove that you are also qualified person for migrating to Australia e.g- educational and employment documents.
Another thing, utilize your waiting time by learning English. You need more fluency with understanding of Australian accent. Youtube channel Aussie English is helpful and install Radio Australia from play store.Nova 106.9 is one of popular radio station in Brisbane.
Anyway, I am looking for work in Brisbane. If anyone has any suggestion, Please let me know. I wonder that job hunting may take more time than my visa processing time.
I wish you guys all the best.


----------



## awaitingsoon

Hi pd86, 

As far as i know you can apply being offshore. We did some research and went to meet many agents. What they said was we can apply while both being invsri lanka. However i am not aware of the process. Just look into it.

Just like yours my husband was also in Sri Lanka since 2014 and we applied for our visa in 2017 through a lawyer. According to the lawyer, being out of the country was not an issue if there is a valid reason. Since you have assets in ausi it would be an added advantage. However he went back when lodging the visa.


----------



## Tanvir071

Very quiet. Anyone got visa? I think you cannot see any grant in other forum as well. What you guys think? 
It's taking long time because of tougher checking. Please read the article below.

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...id-tougher-visa-scrutiny-20180522-p4zgsv.html


----------



## pd86

Tanvir071 said:


> Very quiet. Anyone got visa? I think you cannot see any grant in other forum as well. What you guys think?
> It's taking long time because of tougher checking. Please read the article below.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...id-tougher-visa-scrutiny-20180522-p4zgsv.html


Hi, no sound yet. ☹ i also saw something similar.


----------



## Lak2018

Hi Guys, Im also waiting for the spouse visa. My partner applied on 1st of June. Now the waiting game begins. 

Has anyone visited their partner in ausie while waiting for the visa? I wonder if that is a viable option.

Good luck to everyone who is waiting.


----------



## pd86

Lak2018 said:


> Hi Guys, Im also waiting for the spouse visa. My partner applied on 1st of June. Now the waiting game begins.
> 
> Has anyone visited their partner in ausie while waiting for the visa? I wonder if that is a viable option.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who is waiting.


Hi Lak2018,

Yes your partner can apply for a tourist visa and visit you in the meantime. Provide adequate evidence to assure that the applicant will return to SL aftee their visit. Good luck.


----------



## Samira

After waiting 16-17 months withdraw My visa. Normally everyone get their visa within 7-8 months. Many of my friends got their visa within 7 months. Recently One of my friend lives in dubbo also get his wife's visa. He applied by himself. But mine was by lawyer. His wife already went Australia in May. They hadn't wait more than 7 months. Hope you guys don't have to wait for so long. Best wishes for you all.


----------



## pd86

Samira said:


> After waiting 16-17 months withdraw My visa. Normally everyone get their visa within 7-8 months. Many of my friends got their visa within 7 months. Recently One of my friend lives in dubbo also get his wife's visa. He applied by himself. But mine was by lawyer. His wife already went Australia in May. They hadn't wait more than 7 months. Hope you guys don't have to wait for so long. Best wishes for you all.


Sorry to hear that Samira!! As it seems there is an issue with the visa grants hence the delay. I know 16months is a long time to wait but you can't compare your application with another as every application is diffefent. Wish you all the best.

P.S. I really hope you didnt withdraw your application as you cannot get back the time you already lost waiting for the visa to come through.


----------



## bakhtawar.aziz

My visa got refused too! I applied for visitor visa subclass 600 from Pakistan through ImmiAccount and they rejected it for some very illogic reasons. They think I would not comply with my visa conditions. I have travelled to Australia four years back and did comply to the visa conditions. Nobody in my family has ever overstayed. Is this happenig to everyone else?


----------



## Samira

It's very hard to withdraw where I lost my 17 months for waiting. But there was some personal problems occurred in our life That's why I had to withdraw. Yes it was very difficult for me.


----------



## Lak2018

pd86 said:


> Hi Lak2018,
> 
> Yes your partner can apply for a tourist visa and visit you in the meantime. Provide adequate evidence to assure that the applicant will return to SL aftee their visit. Good luck.


Thanks pd86. Does anyone has an idea how long you could apply? 3months or 1 year? She hasn't visited any other country so wonder if she have a chance when she request for 1 year visa.


----------



## pd86

Lak2018 said:


> Thanks pd86. Does anyone has an idea how long you could apply? 3months or 1 year? She hasn't visited any other country so wonder if she have a chance when she request for 1 year visa.


Hi, you can apply for 1 year as well but it might be better to apply for a lesser period to make sure they will grant it without rejection. Then your wife can apply again. and make sure to show that she has assets, properties employment etc to show them she will return to SL after her visa stay is over.


----------



## pd86

bakhtawar.aziz said:


> My visa got refused too! I applied for visitor visa subclass 600 from Pakistan through ImmiAccount and they rejected it for some very illogic reasons. They think I would not comply with my visa conditions. I have travelled to Australia four years back and did comply to the visa conditions. Nobody in my family has ever overstayed. Is this happenig to everyone else?


visit visa rejection is very common than we might think. the respective high commission can reject it if they wish to do so. it will be better to show strong incentive to return to the applicant's home country before the visa expiry.


----------



## Lak2018

bakhtawar.aziz said:


> My visa got refused too! I applied for visitor visa subclass 600 from Pakistan through ImmiAccount and they rejected it for some very illogic reasons. They think I would not comply with my visa conditions. I have travelled to Australia four years back and did comply to the visa conditions. Nobody in my family has ever overstayed. Is this happenig to everyone else?


Sorry to hear that bakhtawar.aziz. Have you also applied for partner visa and applied for visitor visa in the mean time?

@Sameera, Sorry to hear that you have withdrawn the application after waiting for ages. Hope everything will be all right for you. All the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## bakhtawar.aziz

Nope. I applied for visitor visa subclass 600 to visit my sister and have a family get together! I dont know if I should appeal or not as if there’s any harm if I apply the other time.. the reasons that they gave were totally illogic, me as a student had to return back anyhow to complete my graduation which is surely a strong incentive to return.


----------



## bakhtawar.aziz

Should I write a letter to them regarding my appeal? Or is it going to harm my next time application?


----------



## Samadhi93

*Process time*

I have applied for my spouse visa in September 2017. In march 25th they asked for additional documents from me. Since then no response still. Anyone got any response after march 25th regarding spouse visa ?


----------



## pd86

Samadhi93 said:


> I have applied for my spouse visa in September 2017. In march 25th they asked for additional documents from me. Since then no response still. Anyone got any response after march 25th regarding spouse visa ?


Hi, i applied in August 2017 & documents were requested in Dec. After i submitted them haven't heard back yet.


----------



## keithK

*Spouse visa from Sri Lankay*



pd86 said:


> Samadhi93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied for my spouse visa in September 2017. In march 25th they asked for additional documents from me. Since then no response still. Anyone got any response after march 25th regarding spouse visa ?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i applied in August 2017 & documents were requested in Dec. After i submitted them haven't heard back yet.
Click to expand...

Hi Guys,

We've applied in October 2017 and did the medical and submitted the Police clearances up front. Other than acknowledgment email they haven't contacted us till now. In the mean time we applied for tourist visa and that is granted for only 2 months though we asked for 6 months


----------



## Samadhi93

*Tourist visa application*



keithK said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We've applied in October 2017 and did the medical and submitted the Police clearances up front. Other than acknowledgment email they haven't contacted us till now. In the mean time we applied for tourist visa and that is granted for only 2 months though we asked for 6 months


Hy keith,

It's nice that you the tourist visa granted atleast for 2months. After applying for the spouse visa i visited my husband through a visit visa in October which was granted for three months and returned back tonsrilanka in January 2018. I lodged another visit visa in march 2018. Being 3months already no response for that still. Anyone who got visit visa's granted out of the global timeline?


----------



## Tanvir071

New financial year. Let’s see what happen. Hope they will grant our visa soon!


----------



## pd86

Did anyone notice the timeline differences between immi accounts & the home affairs website? It says 12-16 in the immi account & 13-18 on the home affairs site. Fingers crossed for the new financial year.


----------



## utsc

Samira said:


> It's very hard to withdraw where I lost my 17 months for waiting. But there was some personal problems occurred in our life That's why I had to withdraw. Yes it was very difficult for me.


Life is not fair. When couples are forced to live apart for 12-18 months, that is a good chance that problems will crop up.


----------



## pd86

Hi guys, finally got the email i was waiting for..visa granted today 😎😎 for everyone else waiting best of luck guys..hang in there


----------



## manu92

pd86 said:


> Hi guys, finally got the email I was waiting for..visa granted today &#128526;&#128526; for everyone else waiting best of luck guys..hang in there


Hi Pd86,

Congrats on the visa, Can you please let us know your Visa Timeframe please, When you applied and stuff?


----------



## pd86

manu92 said:


> pd86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, finally got the email I was waiting for..visa granted today &#128526;&#128526; for everyone else waiting best of luck guys..hang in there
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pd86,
> 
> Congrats on the visa, Can you please let us know your Visa Timeframe please, When you applied and stuff?
Click to expand...

Hi, thank you manu92.. i applied on 6th aug 2017 & further documents were requested back in Dec. After submitting them i didnt hv any contacts.


----------



## Lak2018

pd86 said:


> Hi guys, finally got the email i was waiting for..visa granted today &#128526;&#128526; for everyone else waiting best of luck guys..hang in there


Congratulations PD86..! Wish you all the best.


----------



## pd86

Lak2018 said:


> pd86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, finally got the email i was waiting for..visa granted today &#128526;&#128526; for everyone else waiting best of luck guys..hang in there
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations PD86..! Wish you all the best.
Click to expand...

Thank you Lak2018. For all those waiting hang in there..it was such a relief to get the grant as my visit visa also got rejected..almost 11 months since i applied. It was extremely difficult to wait but it is worth it at the end.


----------



## Lak2018

pd86 said:


> Thank you Lak2018. For all those waiting hang in there..it was such a relief to get the grant as my visit visa also got rejected..almost 11 months since i applied. It was extremely difficult to wait but it is worth it at the end.


Oops., When did you apply for visitor visa? Did you provide enough evidence like employment letter, funds in the bank, property under your name.. etc? Did you apply alone or through an agent? Wonder if that makes a difference.

I'm worried now as I also applied for the visitor visa last week. I thought usually having applied to spouse visa itself is a strong incentive to return to SL thus usually get visitor visa granted without any issues.


----------



## pd86

Lak2018 said:


> pd86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Lak2018. For all those waiting hang in there..it was such a relief to get the grant as my visit visa also got rejected..almost 11 months since i applied. It was extremely difficult to wait but it is worth it at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops., When did you apply for visitor visa? Did you provide enough evidence like employment letter, funds in the bank, property under your name.. etc? Did you apply alone or through an agent? Wonder if that makes a difference.
> 
> I'm worried now as I also applied for the visitor visa last week. I thought usually having applied to spouse visa itself is a strong incentive to return to SL thus usually get visitor visa granted without any issues.
Click to expand...

I did except for the employment part which i wasnt involved at the time. I dont think whether u applied through an agent or alone matters as long as u give all the evidence. Don't worry you will hear something soon


----------



## Lak2018

pd86 said:


> I did except for the employment part which i wasnt involved at the time. I dont think whether u applied through an agent or alone matters as long as u give all the evidence. Don't worry you will hear something soon


Thanks pd86. Yes hoping to hear a good news soon.


----------



## Samadhi93

*Visit visa granted*



pd86 said:


> Hi, i applied in August 2017 & documents were requested in Dec. After i submitted them haven't heard back yet.


Congratulations pd86 ☺ I also got my visit visa granted and hopefully waiting hear abiut the spouse visa in near future


----------



## awaitingsoon

pd86 said:


> Hi guys, finally got the email i was waiting for..visa granted today &#128526;&#128526; for everyone else waiting best of luck guys..hang in there


Congratulations pd86


----------



## Tanvir071

Congrats pd86


----------



## Tanvir071

Is the visa is granted from Colombo office or from any processing office in Australia?


----------



## pd86

Samadhi93 said:


> pd86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i applied in August 2017 & documents were requested in Dec. After i submitted them haven't heard back yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations pd86 ☺ I also got my visit visa granted and hopefully waiting hear abiut the spouse visa in near future
Click to expand...

Thank you. Congratulations on the visit visa.


----------



## pd86

Tanvir071 said:


> Congrats pd86


Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## pd86

Tanvir071 said:


> Is the visa is granted from Colombo office or from any processing office in Australia?


I'm not too sure about that Tanvir. When did you apply?


----------



## Tanvir071

pd86 said:


> Tanvir071 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the visa is granted from Colombo office or from any processing office in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure about that Tanvir. When did you apply?
Click to expand...

My wife applied on 21st November 2017. All information provided. CO contact 13th March 2018 and replied on 19th March. No news after that! From Bangladesh


----------



## pd86

Tanvir071 said:


> pd86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanvir071 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the visa is granted from Colombo office or from any processing office in Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too sure about that Tanvir. When did you apply?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife applied on 21st November 2017. All information provided. CO contact 13th March 2018 and replied on 19th March. No news after that! From Bangladesh
Click to expand...

Hi Tanvir, yeah sounds about right. Once you submit further documents it's possible you wont hear anything till you get the grant or they request for more details. Have patience that's all we can do &#128522;


----------



## keithK

pd86 said:


> Thank you for your wishes.


Congrats Pd86. hoping to get our visa also soon. I've applied on October 27th


----------



## May2016

Hi guys,
who applied 309/100 visa please join our group on TELEGRAM back to back chatting with members who applied 309 visa . I'm also applicant i applied May 2016 or still waiting. Contact me on telegram @Romeo1313


----------



## Duffy

Congratulations


----------



## pd86

Duffy said:


> Congratulations


Thank you guys!!


----------



## Tanvir071

Processing time 24 to 26 month for 309. How it is possible?


----------



## Lak2018

Tanvir071 said:


> Processing time 24 to 26 month for 309. How it is possible?


How come.. this is so annoying. Thanks Ta for. Do you think the time frame is given for new applicants but old applicants will go with the old timeline.


----------



## Lak2018

Tanvir071 said:


> Processing time 24 to 26 month for 309. How it is possible?


I checked with a migration agent and they informed that the new processing time is for new applications since the new partner visa process is been changed. Now the partner's sponsorship has to be approved first and then only the applicant can submit the application.


----------



## sash100

Hi Lak2018, Well I am very confused of the time lines as well. I applied for mine on 6th June and it was made online. Do we belong to the same category because they didn't require a confirmation for spouse's sponsoring. We just submitted as a normal application.


----------



## Lak2018

sash100 said:


> Hi Lak2018, Well I am very confused of the time lines as well. I applied for mine on 6th June and it was made online. Do we belong to the same category because they didn't require a confirmation for spouse's sponsoring. We just submitted as a normal application.


I think so. I suppose nothing is sure untill we get the visa. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## sash100

Lak2018, did you check your immi account processing time? check if that is also changed to 24-26 month? and are you applying from lanka?


----------



## Lak2018

sash100 said:


> Lak2018, did you check your immi account processing time? check if that is also changed to 24-26 month? and are you applying from lanka?


 yes, I applied from SL. And submitted the application through VFS. So don't have it on my immi account.

Has it changed for you?


----------



## sash100

So I submitted online. when you go the the current status of your visa in your immi account, somewhere it should mention the updated time that it takes for the visa to be granted. My current status is - FURTHER ASSESSMENT. I dont know what your situation is though. I am confused.


----------



## keithK

*309 Processing takes longer now*

Hi All,

have anyone noticed that the processing time changed to 21 - 24 months from 12-16 months?

Thanks.


----------



## sash100

keithK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> have anyone noticed that the processing time changed to 21 - 24 months from 12-16 months?
> 
> Thanks.


yes it has changed, whats the status of your immi account - (further assessment etc?) did you apply online? and has the processing time on your immi account changed as well to 21-24 months as well?


----------



## sash100

Lak2018 said:


> yes, I applied from SL. And submitted the application through VFS. So don't have it on my immi account.
> 
> Has it changed for you?


So I submitted online. when you go the the current status of your visa in your immi account, somewhere it should mention the updated time that it takes for the visa to be granted. My current status is - FURTHER ASSESSMENT. I dont know what your situation is though. I am confused.


----------



## keithK

sash100 said:


> yes it has changed, whats the status of your immi account - (further assessment etc?) did you apply online? and has the processing time on your immi account changed as well to 21-24 months as well?


Yeah we applied online on 27th October 2017. yes it changed as well in the immi account. We haven't got any feedback other than acknowledgement mail.

Thanks.


----------



## keithK

*What happended to the applicant details from Srilanka excel sheet?*

It seems to be in Arabic? did anyone notice?


----------



## Lak2018

keithK said:


> It seems to be in Arabic? did anyone notice?


Go to the third or fourth sheet at the bottom. Someone seems to have muck around in the spreadsheet but hasn't changed the original content.


----------



## sash100

keithK said:


> Yeah we applied online on 27th October 2017. yes it changed as well in the immi account. We haven't got any feedback other than acknowledgement mail.
> 
> Thanks.


It's a generic system change I guess, it has changed to all accounts as I see. Lets hope for the best.


----------



## keithK

Lak2018 said:


> Go to the third or fourth sheet at the bottom. Someone seems to have muck around in the spreadsheet but hasn't changed the original content.


Thanks for your info. it worked


----------



## Ruzi

Hi guys, I applied for my partner visa 309 from SL on Jan 2018 and received an email requesting for more information in April and the documents were submitted on May 2018. I haven't heard anything since then. 

For those of you who got the visa grant were you called for an interview or were you informed that you are in the final stage before the visa was granted? 

My immi account says "Further assessement" and the change of processing times is even more frustrating. 😞

Was thinking of applying for a visitor visa. Do you think that would affect my partner visa? 

Thanks in advance for the info


----------



## sfernando

What kind of additional info they ask ? 
DOL 9 March 2018 to VFS
Req for medical & add info came on June 9 2018
Medical done June 12 & financial info given on June18
On July 19 again more info requested & we provided 23 July
Why they ask for add info many times ??
Does this happen to others too ?


----------



## Ruzi

I submitted my documents by my self through the immi account. i made sure I submitted all the requested documents in the checklist in the first go it self. so i was contacted only ones asking for my Spouses's Police check from Australia and the form 80 filled by me. submitted them on 1st may and haven't heard since then.


----------



## pd86

Ruzi said:


> Hi guys, I applied for my partner visa 309 from SL on Jan 2018 and received an email requesting for more information in April and the documents were submitted on May 2018. I haven't heard anything since then.
> 
> For those of you who got the visa grant were you called for an interview or were you informed that you are in the final stage before the visa was granted?
> 
> My immi account says "Further assessement" and the change of processing times is even more frustrating. &#128542;
> 
> Was thinking of applying for a visitor visa. Do you think that would affect my partner visa?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the info


Hi Ruzi,

Usually they don't inform the stage your application is in. I was not contacted for an interview after submitting form 80 & police checks. Hang in there.


----------



## pd86

sfernando said:


> What kind of additional info they ask ?
> DOL 9 March 2018 to VFS
> Req for medical & add info came on June 9 2018
> Medical done June 12 & financial info given on June18
> On July 19 again more info requested & we provided 23 July
> Why they ask for add info many times ??
> Does this happen to others too ?


They usually ask for form 80 & police clearance from the spouse but it doesnt mean they cnt ask for other info like financial details.


----------



## sfernando

All the forms & police clearance of both of us were given with the application
When they ask for more info , why asking on 2 diuferent times on June 6th & again on July 19th? 
Has that happened to anyone ?


----------



## Ruzi

Thank you pd86. Yes, Will wait and see how it goes. It has been only 6+ months still. So hopefully it might come soon. 
Thanks 🙂


----------



## keithK

pd86 said:


> They usually ask for form 80 & police clearance from the spouse but it doesnt mean they cnt ask for other info like financial details.


Hey PD86,

did you get Permanent visa also with your 309?

Thanks.


----------



## sfernando

Please sign this petition against the unfair 309 visa processing time now changed to 21-23 months

https://www.change.org/p/department-of-home-affairs-unjust-processing-time-for-partner-visas


----------



## pd86

keithK said:


> pd86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They usually ask for form 80 & police clearance from the spouse but it doesnt mean they cnt ask for other info like financial details.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey PD86,
> 
> did you get Permanent visa also with your 309?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

Hi,

No only the 309.


----------



## sash100

Lak2018 said:


> yes, I applied from SL. And submitted the application through VFS. So don't have it on my immi account.
> 
> Has it changed for you?


Hi Lak

did you receive your visit visa? and what were the documents you provided? and how much of an account balance you need to have and how long did you ask the visa for?


----------



## Lake_oz

*Current processing times for 309/100 visas?*

Hi, Wondering if anyone has some insight into the sort of processing times currently for 309/100 Spouse visa applications in Sri Lanka? Is there somewhere on the forums I can find processing time information from other people?

Lodged a 309/100 for my Sri Lankan husband 10 weeks ago: 21 May 2018. We used an Australian MARA registered immigration consultant to ensure we covered everything we needed to so it's lodged via their immiaccount. We hope to have the 100 issued immediately after the 309 as we've been married almost 2 years and living together for the last 3¼ years.

Wondering if we should go ahead and get the police checks and medicals done ASAP or wait for a bit if the processing time is more than a year (then they would likely would have to be repeated later on). Thanks for helping with any information.


----------



## Lak2018

sash100 said:


> Lak2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I applied from SL. And submitted the application through VFS. So don't have it on my immi account.
> 
> Has it changed for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lak
> 
> did you receive your visit visa? and what were the documents you provided? and how much of an account balance you need to have and how long did you ask the visa for?
Click to expand...

Hi Sash,. The visitor visa was refused unfortunately. They have provided the reason as insufficient incentives to come back to SL after Australian visit. Interestingly I have provided leave letters, property details, bank savings, immediate family members details who are in SL. Unfortunately I don't have any more support documents to provide so I don't have a choice but to wait for the partner visa now.

Your situation may vary so try to provide as much as documents you can. It's all depends on the visa officer who checks your case. Wish you all the best.


----------



## sash100

Lake_oz said:


> Hi, Wondering if anyone has some insight into the sort of processing times currently for 309/100 Spouse visa applications in Sri Lanka? Is there somewhere on the forums I can find processing time information from other people?
> 
> Lodged a 309/100 for my Sri Lankan husband 10 weeks ago: 21 May 2018. We used an Australian MARA registered immigration consultant to ensure we covered everything we needed to so it's lodged via their immiaccount. We hope to have the 100 issued immediately after the 309 as we've been married almost 2 years and living together for the last 3¼ years.
> 
> Wondering if we should go ahead and get the police checks and medicals done ASAP or wait for a bit if the processing time is more than a year (then they would likely would have to be repeated later on). Thanks for helping with any information.


Hi,

So the processing times as given on the website is likely to take between 21- 26 months as mentioned on the website as of the current update made for the new financial year( 1st July onwards). I am not sure if the applicants who applied prior would receive the same amount of processing time. But there is a google sheet which belongs to this forum where you can find out the information of currently logged visa and their granted dates.

I believe it's all up to the visa officer to make a call irrespective of which agent you used to apply for the visa. If all the documents are given properly and if the case is genuine, then you shouldn't really worry about the rest. When I applied, I provided everything which included the police checks from both sides (Sponsor/partner) and the medical of mine as well, hoping that it would help the officer to make decision without having to request further info.


----------



## sash100

Lak2018 said:


> Hi Sash,. The visitor visa was refused unfortunately. They have provided the reason as insufficient incentives to come back to SL after Australian visit. Interestingly I have provided leave letters, property details, bank savings, immediate family members details who are in SL. Unfortunately I don't have any more support documents to provide so I don't have a choice but to wait for the partner visa now.
> 
> Your situation may vary so try to provide as much as documents you can. It's all depends on the visa officer who checks your case. Wish you all the best.


Hi,

I am so sorry that it didn't work out for you, its just sad that we have to keep waiting for a decision.I can't believe that fact that, having provided all the documents, that they still refused it. Maybe you should have waited a while, you and I have applied in the month of June. So lets keep a tab on our status on this forum.

maybe you can appeal the visa refusal? since you seem to have met all the requirements. assuming that your a lady, maybe your husband could visit you often since your out of choices atm.


----------



## sfernando

Hi 
has anyone being granted the partner visa 309 recently from Colombo AHC?
Any update please....
the wait is a killer


----------



## keithK

Lake_oz said:


> Hi, Wondering if anyone has some insight into the sort of processing times currently for 309/100 Spouse visa applications in Sri Lanka? Is there somewhere on the forums I can find processing time information from other people?
> 
> Lodged a 309/100 for my Sri Lankan husband 10 weeks ago: 21 May 2018. We used an Australian MARA registered immigration consultant to ensure we covered everything we needed to so it's lodged via their immiaccount. We hope to have the 100 issued immediately after the 309 as we've been married almost 2 years and living together for the last 3¼ years.
> 
> Wondering if we should go ahead and get the police checks and medicals done ASAP or wait for a bit if the processing time is more than a year (then they would likely would have to be repeated later on). Thanks for helping with any information.


Hi There,

we applied our self and did the medicals and police check up front and submitted everything. Lodged on 27th October 2017 and submitted all the docs on 17th November 2017. After that, no feedback from Immi. Meanwhile, I've applied visitor visa and only got 2 months and now I am in Australia. hoping to leave in this month. Don't know when 309 will be granted?


----------



## keithK

sash100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am so sorry that it didn't work out for you, its just sad that we have to keep waiting for a decision.I can't believe that fact that, having provided all the documents, that they still refused it. Maybe you should have waited a while, you and I have applied in the month of June. So lets keep a tab on our status on this forum.
> 
> maybe you can appeal the visa refusal? since you seem to have met all the requirements. assuming that your a lady, maybe your husband could visit you often since your out of choices atm.


Hi

Don't waste time to appeal visa refusal. apply another visitor visa with full details. eg. 
invitation letter from your spouse. 
fixed deposit from sl bank
if you are working, salary slips.


----------



## Ruzi

Hi Keith, did you apply your visitor visa under the sponsored family member category or the normal visitor category? I am planning on applying for a visitor visa for 6 months. Can someone give me some insight on it. Would applying for a visitor visa delay your partner visa?


----------



## Tanvir071

My wife got visa 309. Waiting 8 months 25 days


----------



## Tanvir071

My wife got visa 309
Applied 21/11/2017
Medical and pcc front loaded 
Asked for info 13/03/2018
Provided- 18/03/2018
But continuously every month I uploaded evidence of ongoing relationships like money transfer and chat history 

Grant 15/08/2018
8 months 25 days
Thank you guys!


----------



## sfernando

Tanvir071 said:


> My wife got visa 309
> Applied 21/11/2017
> Medical and pcc front loaded
> Asked for info 13/03/2018
> Provided- 18/03/2018
> But continuously every month I uploaded evidence of ongoing relationships like money transfer and chat history
> 
> Grant 15/08/2018
> 8 months 25 days
> Thank you guys!


Hi wow congratulations , you must be over the moon .


----------



## Lak2018

Tanvir071 said:


> My wife got visa 309
> Applied 21/11/2017
> Medical and pcc front loaded
> Asked for info 13/03/2018
> Provided- 18/03/2018
> But continuously every month I uploaded evidence of ongoing relationships like money transfer and chat history
> 
> Grant 15/08/2018
> 8 months 25 days
> Thank you guys!


Congratulations Tanvir. Thanks for letting us know the good news. Wish you and your partner all the best for future endeavors.!


----------



## awaitingsoon

Tanvir071 said:


> My wife got visa 309
> Applied 21/11/2017
> Medical and pcc front loaded
> Asked for info 13/03/2018
> Provided- 18/03/2018
> But continuously every month I uploaded evidence of ongoing relationships like money transfer and chat history
> 
> Grant 15/08/2018
> 8 months 25 days
> Thank you guys!


Congratulations Tanvir. So happy for the two of you


----------



## sfernando

Visa granted today 22nd Aug 
Yayyyyyyy I’m so relieved 
It’s been 5 1/2 months (DOL 9 Mar 2018)

My advice is don’t wait to hear from them , reach out to AHC if you have provided add info and ask for status


----------



## arod59

sfernando said:


> Visa granted today 22nd Aug
> Yayyyyyyy I'm so relieved
> It's been 5 1/2 months (DOL 9 Mar 2018)
> 
> My advice is don't wait to hear from them , reach out to AHC if you have provided add info and ask for status


Congrats!!


----------



## Samadhi93

*Congratulations !!!!!!*



sfernando said:


> Visa granted today 22nd Aug
> Yayyyyyyy I'm so relieved
> It's been 5 1/2 months (DOL 9 Mar 2018)
> 
> My advice is don't wait to hear from them , reach out to AHC if you have provided add info and ask for status


Congratulations @sfernando. You must be so happy to have that news.

Just curious about contacting AHC.

I have tried few times thru emails. But i did not get a feedback or reply unless the auto generated reply. Would be so glad if you could provide details about how to inquire about the application. Thank you


----------



## sfernando

Samadhi93 said:


> sfernando said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa granted today 22nd Aug
> Yayyyyyyy I'm so relieved
> It's been 5 1/2 months (DOL 9 Mar 2018)
> 
> My advice is don't wait to hear from them , reach out to AHC if you have provided add info and ask for status
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations @sfernando. You must be so happy to have that news.
> 
> Just curious about contacting AHC.
> 
> I have tried few times thru emails. But i did not get a feedback or reply unless the auto generated reply. Would be so glad if you could provide details about how to inquire about the application. Thank you
Click to expand...

Hi 
Thanks yes very happy

I wrote to them on this email :
[email protected]
I think everyone use that if applied from Sri Lanka
Then I give the details :

Client name : xxxxxxxx
Date of birth : xxxxxxx
Place of lodgement : Colombo
Date of visa application : xxxxxxx
Application ID : xxxxxxc
File number : xxxxxc
If you received add info request immi s56 has above info

I received the add info req on July 19 , so after 28 days I asked them the status, no response. Then I again wrote last Friday saying I have provided all the info they requested and asked if they need more info and asked for the status.

Hope this helps , Good Luck


----------



## Ruzi

Congratulations sfernando. So happy for you!! 😄 All the best for the new step in your life. 🙂


----------



## sfernando

Ruzi said:


> Congratulations sfernando. So happy for you!! &#128516; All the best for the new step in your life. &#128578;


Hi Ruzi 
Thx , any update on your visa ??
Good luck tc


----------



## Ruzi

Not yet Sfernando. It has been 7 months since I lodged the application ( submitted on 17th Jan 2018) I also did message and even replied the email sent by AHC just like you did. Still didn't hear anything. They keep saying the content of my email is recorded and the application is still under assessment. I hope mine comes soon.


----------



## sfernando

Hi Ruzi 
Hang in there , I’m very sure you will get it very soon. End Aug definetely. Tc


----------



## awaitingsoon

Congratulations sfernando. This is good news. Hoping we'll hear something soon.


----------



## Ruzi

thanks sfernando. You too Tc 🙂


----------



## Samadhi93

sfernando said:


> Hi
> Thanks yes very happy
> 
> I wrote to them on this email :
> [email protected]
> I think everyone use that if applied from Sri Lanka
> Then I give the details :
> 
> Client name : xxxxxxxx
> Date of birth : xxxxxxx
> Place of lodgement : Colombo
> Date of visa application : xxxxxxx
> Application ID : xxxxxxc
> File number  : xxxxxc
> If you received add info request immi s56 has above info
> 
> I received the add info req on July 19 , so after 28 days I asked them the status, no response. Then I again wrote last Friday saying I have provided all the info they requested and asked if they need more info and asked for the status.
> 
> Hope this helps , Good Luck


Thanks sfernando.
I dropped an email as you mentioned. Hope this time it will work. ☺ Thank you once again. Have a nice life ahead


----------



## Lak2018

sfernando said:


> Visa granted today 22nd Aug
> Yayyyyyyy I'm so relieved
> It's been 5 1/2 months (DOL 9 Mar 2018)
> 
> My advice is don't wait to hear from them , reach out to AHC if you have provided add info and ask for status


Excellent news. Thanks for letting us know. Wish you guys all the best..!


----------



## Lak2018

sfernando said:


> Hi Ruzi
> Hang in there , I'm very sure you will get it very soon. End Aug definetely. Tc


Hi sfernando, did you provide 2 separate form 80 for both you and your partner (sponsor) or only 1 that includes your partner information?


----------



## sfernando

Lak2018 said:


> Hi sfernando, did you provide 2 separate form 80 for both you and your partner (sponsor) or only 1 that includes your partner information?


HI
no, I provided only one form80 , only for me. The form80 does not ask much about your partner information, its all your about you.


----------



## Ruzi

Hi All, I got my visa grant today 😊 I dropped them an email like sfernando said in the morning and they responded in the evening with the visa grant. 
DOL - 17th January 2018 visa granted on 27th August 2018 
Total of 7 months and 10 days. 

All the very best for the rest of you who are awaiting the grant. Keep emailing then and following up. Hope all of you'll hear a good news soon. ❤


----------



## sfernando

Ruzi said:


> Hi All, I got my visa grant today &#128522; I dropped them an email like sfernando said in the morning and they responded in the evening with the visa grant.
> DOL - 17th January 2018 visa granted on 27th August 2018
> Total of 7 months and 10 days.
> 
> All the very best for the rest of you who are awaiting the grant. Keep emailing then and following up. Hope all of you'll hear a good news soon. ❤


Hey Ruziiiiiii so happy for u !! End Aug it is, isn't it - so I was spot on ha ha 
I'm leaving to Oz on 7 Sep , nice talking to u here, take care


----------



## Samadhi93

*Congratulations*



Ruzi said:


> Hi All, I got my visa grant today &#128522; I dropped them an email like sfernando said in the morning and they responded in the evening with the visa grant.
> DOL - 17th January 2018 visa granted on 27th August 2018
> Total of 7 months and 10 days.
> 
> All the very best for the rest of you who are awaiting the grant. Keep emailing then and following up. Hope all of you'll hear a good news soon. ❤


Congratulations ruzi ☺


----------



## keithK

Samadhi93 said:


> Congratulations ruzi ☺


Congrats Ruzi,

We have applied on October 27th 2017 and still waiting for the grant. The reason for this delay is my wife on tourist visa in Australia and left Australia on 25th August.

Finger crossed.


----------



## pd86

Samadhi93 said:


> Ruzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, I got my visa grant today &#128522; I dropped them an email like sfernando said in the morning and they responded in the evening with the visa grant.
> DOL - 17th January 2018 visa granted on 27th August 2018
> Total of 7 months and 10 days.
> 
> All the very best for the rest of you who are awaiting the grant. Keep emailing then and following up. Hope all of you'll hear a good news soon. ❤
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations ruzi ☺
Click to expand...

Congratulations to everyone who got grants so far..for the ones who are waiting hang in there..wont be long now


----------



## Ruzi

Thank you sfernando.. Yes that was spot on 😁 it was nice knowing you too.. Tc and all the best

Thank you Samadhi, Keith and pd86 🙂


----------



## Ruzi

Hi Keith, you drop them and email by 1st September asking for the stays. Hopefully you'll will be getting the grant soon. All the best!


----------



## keithK

Ruzi said:


> Hi Keith, you drop them and email by 1st September asking for the stays. Hopefully you'll will be getting the grant soon. All the best!


Thanks Ruzi, We already sent an email. finger crossed


----------



## sfernando

keithK said:


> Ruzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Keith, you drop them and email by 1st September asking for the stays. Hopefully you'll will be getting the grant soon. All the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ruzi, We already sent an email. finger crossed
Click to expand...

Hi Keith
I wrote to them on Aug 10th & no response & then again after a week onAug 17th I wrote again 
So you have waited long enough , keep chasing them 
And be very emotional on the email like say it's not Aus policy to keep families apart & so on....
Hope you get it soon , & keep praying &#128591;&#128591;
Good luck


----------



## sash100

sfernando said:


> Hi Keith
> I wrote to them on Aug 10th & no response & then again after a week onAug 17th I wrote again
> So you have waited long enough , keep chasing them
> And be very emotional on the email like say it's not Aus policy to keep families apart & so on....
> Hope you get it soon , & keep praying &#128591;&#128591;
> Good luck


Hi Sfernando,

So its been only 2 and half months since I've applied for visa, is it too early to send them an email to ask the status? and also they still haven't request me for further information, I am assuming I've provided all information they requested.

Please help me out. thanks.


----------



## sash100

sash100 said:


> Hi Sfernando,
> 
> So its been only 2 and half months since I've applied for visa, is it too early to send them an email to ask the status? and also they still haven't request me for further information, I am assuming I've provided all information they requested.
> 
> Please help me out. thanks.


And Congratulations on your visa grant!!


----------



## Lake_oz

My Sri Lankan husband and I applied for our Australian 309/100 Spouse Visa 21st May 2018 and were pleasantly surprised to get a request for further information only 12 weeks later on the 13th August. They've asked for the extra information, police checks and medicals to be provided within 28 days most of which we can do (but some police checks will take longer so are providing the police check application receipts in the mean time). Really hoping that this all means we will get our grant in the earlier time frame (rather than the 12-18 months that we were bracing ourselves for). Glad to hear that some people from Sri Lanka are seeing grants in the 7-9 month mark - congratulations to you guys! Exciting for those of us waiting too, will keep updating on our situation as it develops.


----------



## sfernando

sash100 said:


> sfernando said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Keith
> I wrote to them on Aug 10th & no response & then again after a week onAug 17th I wrote again
> So you have waited long enough , keep chasing them
> And be very emotional on the email like say it's not Aus policy to keep families apart & so on....
> Hope you get it soon , & keep praying &#128591;&#128591;
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sfernando,
> 
> So its been only 2 and half months since I've applied for visa, is it too early to send them an email to ask the status? and also they still haven't request me for further information, I am assuming I've provided all information they requested.
> 
> Please help me out. thanks.
Click to expand...

Hi
I think u shud wait at least 3 months or till they ask for more info, just hang in there 
U will hear from them soon


----------



## Lak2018

Looks like the visa processing time has reduced to 14 - 16 months. Yey.. 

Congratulations to all who got the visa.

@sash100, let us know if you hear from them since both of us applied on 1st of June. I have a feeling that we would hear from them soon.


----------



## Samadhi93

*309 visa*

I got a call from immigration on Last Wednesday. They wanted to confirm my details and they was questioning me (interviewing) over the phone redarding my relationship. After few hours i was asked to depart Australia and inform them in order for them to process the final stage Of the visa application (as i was on a visit in Australia) . I came back to SriLanka yesterday and hopefully waiting to hear from them very soon. Fingers crossed &#55358;&#56606;


----------



## Lak2018

Samadhi93 said:


> I got a call from immigration on Last Wednesday. They wanted to confirm my details and they was questioning me (interviewing) over the phone redarding my relationship. After few hours i was asked to depart Australia and inform them in order for them to process the final stage Of the visa application (as i was on a visit in Australia) . I came back to SriLanka yesterday and hopefully waiting to hear from them very soon. Fingers crossed ��


That was a good news Samadhi. Hope you will get the visa soon. Good luck!.


----------



## awaitingsoon

Ruzi said:


> Hi All, I got my visa grant today &#128522; I dropped them an email like sfernando said in the morning and they responded in the evening with the visa grant.
> DOL - 17th January 2018 visa granted on 27th August 2018
> Total of 7 months and 10 days.
> 
> All the very best for the rest of you who are awaiting the grant. Keep emailing then and following up. Hope all of you'll hear a good news soon. ❤


Congratulations &#128522;


----------



## Lak2018

Lak2018 said:


> Looks like the visa processing time has reduced to 14 - 16 months. Yey..
> 
> Congratulations to all who got the visa.
> 
> @sash100, let us know if you hear from them since both of us applied on 1st of June. I have a feeling that we would hear from them soon.


Hi Sash100, They have requested more info from me few minutes ago. Looks like they are on schedule.


----------



## Lak2018

Guys, quick question.

Case officer has requested for more information. I have applied through VFS - Colombo. How did you guys provided more information considering I can't create Immi account now? Did you email them or handed over directly to the Australian High Commission? Please advice.


----------



## Ruzi

Thanks awaitingsoon 🙂

lak2018 call the VFS and get an appointment to submit the documents. I suppose that's how the document submission happens if you applied through them. You have 20 days to submit the requested documents so better act fast. I had the immi account for my submissions.


----------



## sfernando

Lak2018 said:


> Guys, quick question.
> 
> Case officer has requested for more information. I have applied through VFS - Colombo. How did you guys provided more information considering I can't create Immi account now? Did you email them or handed over directly to the Australian High Commission? Please advice.


Hi I applied via VFS , the more info request clearly says how to handover docs, so before u do anything re-read the doc !
I handed over all docs requested to AHC in Col 7 , of course they don't let u go inside the embassy , so u hand over to the guard room 
( I personally went there with all the docs inside a big envelope , with a cover letter for contents , on the envelope write your information )
Next you write an email to the Colombo AHC email and tell them you handed over the docs , and ask them to acknowledge it 
Then u wait for 28 days and ask for status 
Hope it helps


----------



## sfernando

Samadhi93 said:


> I got a call from immigration on Last Wednesday. They wanted to confirm my details and they was questioning me (interviewing) over the phone redarding my relationship. After few hours i was asked to depart Australia and inform them in order for them to process the final stage Of the visa application (as i was on a visit in Australia) . I came back to SriLanka yesterday and hopefully waiting to hear from them very soon. Fingers crossed ��


Hi Samadhi, that's great news !! I hope u droped an mail & let AHC know that you have arrived back in Sri Lanka.
Good luck


----------



## keithK

Got Visa now. 
Thanks all for your help
311 days


----------



## sash100

Lak2018 said:


> Hi Sash100, They have requested more info from me few minutes ago. Looks like they are on schedule.


That's such a great news!  I am hoping they will look at mine too.. and what kind of documents did they request for? I gave every document they've asked.


----------



## sash100

keithK said:


> Got Visa now.
> Thanks all for your help
> 311 days


Lovely!!

Congratulations on your visa grant, did you apply online?


----------



## sash100

sfernando said:


> Hi
> I think u shud wait at least 3 months or till they ask for more info, just hang in there
> U will hear from them soon


I am worried, I see that most of the people who applied through VFS received their visa,I applied online


----------



## keithK

sash100 said:


> keithK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got Visa now.
> Thanks all for your help
> 311 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!!
> 
> Congratulations on your visa grant, did you apply online?
Click to expand...

Yes &#128578; Also, submitted all the documents on 27/10/2017 and did the medical up front and submitted police clearance documents.

They never requested any infor after that and my wife got the grant yesterday.

Thanks


----------



## Ruzi

Hi Sash100, I applied mine online through an immi account all by myself and I got mine in 7months and 10 days. So don't worry. It doesn't matter how you apply. You will get yours soon. Seems like the embassy issuing All the visa grant for the new financial year which started in July. I am sure most of those who didn't get the visa yet will be getting it soon for this year's quota. Hang in there for a while.

And Congratulations Keith. Finally 🙂


----------



## keithK

Ruzi said:


> Hi Sash100, I applied mine online through an immi account all by myself and I got mine in 7months and 10 days. So don't worry. It doesn't matter how you apply. You will get yours soon. Seems like the embassy issuing All the visa grant for the new financial year which started in July. I am sure most of those who didn't get the visa yet will be getting it soon for this year's quota. Hang in there for a while.
> 
> And Congratulations Keith. Finally &#128578;


Thanks Ruzi. Sash100, you will get yours soon


----------



## Lak2018

keithK said:


> Got Visa now.
> Thanks all for your help
> 311 days


Congratulations KeithK. Thanks for letting us know. Wish you all the best for the new beginning.!


----------



## Lak2018

sash100 said:


> That's such a great news!  I am hoping they will look at mine too.. and what kind of documents did they request for? I gave every document they've asked.


Hi Sash100, They asked for Sponsor's police clearance and some other personal info confirmation doc. Strangely they haven't asked to do medical. I thought they would ask to do medical and other required info at the same time.

Dont worry, they probably processing your application and doesnt need any additional docs like mine. They would probably grant you the visa directly. By the way, Did you do the medical?


----------



## keithK

Lak2018 said:


> Congratulations KeithK. Thanks for letting us know. Wish you all the best for the new beginning.!


Thanks Lak2018


----------



## awaitingsoon

keithK said:


> Got Visa now.
> Thanks all for your help
> 311 days


Congratulations keithK. Wish you all the very best. Hope we'll also hear something good soon.


----------



## Samadhi93

sfernando said:


> Hi Samadhi, that's great news !! I hope u droped an mail & let AHC know that you have arrived back in Sri Lanka.
> Good luck


I've dropped an email
Unfortunately they didn't even acknowledge that they received it


----------



## sash100

Ruzi said:


> Hi Sash100, I applied mine online through an immi account all by myself and I got mine in 7months and 10 days. So don't worry. It doesn't matter how you apply. You will get yours soon. Seems like the embassy issuing All the visa grant for the new financial year which started in July. I am sure most of those who didn't get the visa yet will be getting it soon for this year's quota. Hang in there for a while.
> 
> And Congratulations Keith. Finally &#128578;


Thank you for all the encouragement, Hoping for the best..


----------



## sash100

Lak2018 said:


> Hi Sash100, They asked for Sponsor's police clearance and some other personal info confirmation doc. Strangely they haven't asked to do medical. I thought they would ask to do medical and other required info at the same time.
> 
> Dont worry, they probably processing your application and doesnt need any additional docs like mine. They would probably grant you the visa directly. By the way, Did you do the medical?


Thank you for letting me know.

So I uploaded my medical, sponsor's and my police certificate upfront,
all on the same day of lodgement.


----------



## Samadhi93

*Visa granted | 309*

hey friends,

got my visa granted just a while ago.  good to have you guys in touch. thanks for all the updates and bits of knowledge shared with me. hope all the others get their visas as soon as possible .


----------



## Ruzi

Yayyyy!! congrats Samadhi ! All the very best 🙂


----------



## Lak2018

Samadhi93 said:


> hey friends,
> 
> got my visa granted just a while ago. &#128578; good to have you guys in touch. thanks for all the updates and bits of knowledge shared with me. hope all the others get their visas as soon as possible .


Yey..! Congratulations Samadhi. Thanks for letting us know. Wish you both a happy future.!


----------



## sash100

Samadhi93 said:


> hey friends,
> 
> got my visa granted just a while ago.  good to have you guys in touch. thanks for all the updates and bits of knowledge shared with me. hope all the others get their visas as soon as possible .


Congrats  So happy for you.. Thank you for keeping us posted.


----------



## awaitingsoon

Samadhi93 said:


> hey friends,
> 
> got my visa granted just a while ago. &#128578; good to have you guys in touch. thanks for all the updates and bits of knowledge shared with me. hope all the others get their visas as soon as possible .


Congratulations Samadhi93.


----------



## sash100

Guys! I got my visa..sorry about letting you guys know late.. I believe the reason I got it early is because I gave everything they asked for and kept them posted on our relationship like every two weeks. Make sure you provide each and every document they request you to provide and be precise and clear! If you need any help, let me know..


----------



## Lak2018

sash100 said:


> Guys! I got my visa..sorry about letting you guys know late.. I believe the reason I got it early is because I gave everything they asked for and kept them posted on our relationship like every two weeks. Make sure you provide each and every document they request you to provide and be precise and clear! If you need any help, let me know..


Awesome Sash.. so happy for you. Congratulations..!!!


----------



## sash100

Lak2018 said:


> Awesome Sash.. so happy for you. Congratulations..!!!


Thank you Lak2018,

I am sure yours will always be granted soon once the further info is provided accordingly. Keep your hopes up! everything will be just fine..


----------



## awaitingsoon

sash100 said:


> Guys! I got my visa..sorry about letting you guys know late.. I believe the reason I got it early is because I gave everything they asked for and kept them posted on our relationship like every two weeks. Make sure you provide each and every document they request you to provide and be precise and clear! If you need any help, let me know..


Congratulations sash. It feels really good to see the visas being granted. So happy for you. Mine is over 10 months now. Hoping it will be granted soon.


----------



## sash100

awaitingsoon said:


> Congratulations sash. It feels really good to see the visas being granted. So happy for you. Mine is over 10 months now. Hoping it will be granted soon.


Thank you awaitingsoon, your will also be granted soon, hope you dropped them an email if all evidences they requested are provided.


----------



## awaitingsoon

sash100 said:


> awaitingsoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations sash. It feels really good to see the visas being granted. So happy for you. Mine is over 10 months now. Hoping it will be granted soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you awaitingsoon, your will also be granted soon, hope you dropped them an email if all evidences they requested are provided.
Click to expand...

I have no way of dropping an email as I've applied through an agent. They are the ones handling everything. We have given them all the documents requested. So now its just praying and waiting. &#128577;


----------



## keithK

sash100 said:


> Guys! I got my visa..sorry about letting you guys know late.. I believe the reason I got it early is because I gave everything they asked for and kept them posted on our relationship like every two weeks. Make sure you provide each and every document they request you to provide and be precise and clear! If you need any help, let me know..


Happy for you. Congratulations


----------



## utsc

sash100 said:


> Guys! I got my visa..sorry about letting you guys know late.. I believe the reason I got it early is because I gave everything they asked for and kept them posted on our relationship like every two weeks. Make sure you provide each and every document they request you to provide and be precise and clear! If you need any help, let me know..


@sash110; did you have a Sri Lankan passport for European, American or Canadian passport?

I ask because most applicants from so called "low risk" countries (Europe, Canada, US, UK) usually get their visa in approximately 3 months


----------



## Thari.yash

Hi everyone,
I lodged my partner visa 309 on 10 June 2018 from srilanka. 
Granted today, 22 Oct 2018. 
thought of informing you about my timelines, thinking it will be useful for you guys.
I met my husband on 2015. Married on 2018 May. we provided all requested details and evidences and applied visa online through immiaccount. 

Got the first correspondence on 25 Sep 2018 regarding the Police clearance report (Sri Lanka) of the sponsor. Submitted it on 10 Oct 2018. Also we uploaded other latest evidence of our relationship as well ona14 Oct 2018. Then on 22 Oct 2018, sent an email asking about the status of the visa and same day afternoon I received the Visa granted email, which I least expected this early. My waiting time was 134 days.

So all you guys who are waiting for the visa grant, do contact them and inquire about the status through emails. 

Good luck everyone-


----------



## Lak2018

It's been so quiet since last post. Has anyone got any update..? Any good news?


----------



## Lak2018

Thari.yash said:


> Hi everyone,
> I lodged my partner visa 309 on 10 June 2018 from srilanka.
> Granted today, 22 Oct 2018.
> thought of informing you about my timelines, thinking it will be useful for you guys.
> I met my husband on 2015. Married on 2018 May. we provided all requested details and evidences and applied visa online through immiaccount.
> 
> Got the first correspondence on 25 Sep 2018 regarding the Police clearance report (Sri Lanka) of the sponsor. Submitted it on 10 Oct 2018. Also we uploaded other latest evidence of our relationship as well ona14 Oct 2018. Then on 22 Oct 2018, sent an email asking about the status of the visa and same day afternoon I received the Visa granted email, which I least expected this early. My waiting time was 134 days.
> 
> So all you guys who are waiting for the visa grant, do contact them and inquire about the status through emails.
> 
> Good luck everyone-


Congratulations..!!! So nice to hear the news. I just posted a note asking for any updates and got this. Wish you all the best. Thanks for sharing the good news with us.


----------



## Thari.yash

Your welcome and good luck for you too


----------



## Lak2018

Thari.yash said:


> Your welcome and good luck for you too


Thanks very much Thari. I guess I could use some good luck.. &#128578;


----------



## awaitingsoon

Hi everyone,

I got my visa. Though it was a nerve wrecking journey of 11 months finally the visa was granted. I wish everyone strength and courage to endure this process. Be patient. Good luck to all. 😊


----------



## Lak2018

awaitingsoon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got my visa. Though it was a nerve wrecking journey of 11 months finally the visa was granted. I wish everyone strength and courage to endure this process. Be patient. Good luck to all. &#128522;


Awesome news.! Congratulations. Wish you guys all the best.! Thanks for sharing with us the good news.


----------



## Samira

*Visa grant &#128578;*

Alhamdulillah after a long long time got my visa granted. It gives me a great relief. Waited for soooo long... 638 days. Almost 22 months. Normally people don't have to wait for this much.

Lodged 02 February 2017. Grant 31 October 2018. Living apart for more than 2 years after marriage. Finally it's time to start a dream, a happy family. Pray for us.

And obviously best wishes for all of you who are still waiting.


----------



## Lak2018

Samira said:


> Alhamdulillah after a long long time got my visa granted. It gives me a great relief. Waited for soooo long... 638 days. Almost 22 months. Normally people don't have to wait for this much.
> 
> Lodged 02 February 2017. Grant 31 October 2018. Living apart for more than 2 years after marriage. Finally it's time to start a dream, a happy family. Pray for us.
> 
> And obviously best wishes for all of you who are still waiting.


Congratulations..! Thanks for sharing the good news with us.


----------



## Lake_oz

Hey everyone, just wanted to share some good news. My husband and I got granted our Spouse visa 309 and 100 this week! Because we've been together for a long time they granted the Provisional 309 and then immediately granted the Permanent 100 visa as well. 

We originally lodged 21st May 2018, were contacted with request for more information (including medicals and police checks) 13th August 2018, we were able to supply everything within 6 weeks then amazingly got our grant only a month later! 

We are extremely excited to get our grant in only 6 months (actually only 24 weeks = 168 days) as we were expecting it to take a minimum of 9-12 months (because we are from a "high risk" country). Thought I'd pass along the information to give other people hope, even though the "service standards"/processing times currently say 75% within 13 months and 90% within 17 months there are definitely some being issued much earlier than that. 

We used a MARA registered agent as our case had a few complex issues that needed to be addressed and the application was lodged online. We provided very detailed supporting information and statements. Hope everyone else here doesn't have to wait too long for their grants too. We're now making plans to move to Oz in February, YAY - very excited.


----------



## Lak2018

Lake_oz said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to share some good news. My husband and I got granted our Spouse visa 309 and 100 this week! Because we've been together for a long time they granted the Provisional 309 and then immediately granted the Permanent 100 visa as well.
> 
> We originally lodged 21st May 2018, were contacted with request for more information (including medicals and police checks) 13th August 2018, we were able to supply everything within 6 weeks then amazingly got our grant only a month later!
> 
> We are extremely excited to get our grant in only 6 months (actually only 24 weeks = 168 days) as we were expecting it to take a minimum of 9-12 months (because we are from a "high risk" country). Thought I'd pass along the information to give other people hope, even though the "service standards"/processing times currently say 75% within 13 months and 90% within 17 months there are definitely some being issued much earlier than that. &#128578;
> 
> We used a MARA registered agent as our case had a few complex issues that needed to be addressed and the application was lodged online. We provided very detailed supporting information and statements. Hope everyone else here doesn't have to wait too long for their grants too. We're now making plans to move to Oz in February, YAY - very excited.


That's awesome news.. congratulations to you both.!!!

Thanks for sharing the good news with us.


----------



## Lak2018

Hi guys, my partner also received her visa on 28th of Nov. I have visited her in Nov and sent them an email saying that I was visiting her and will leave SL on 1st Dec and requested if they could process her visa before then so she could join me. Not sure if that helped but they granted her the visa 2 days in advance.


----------



## Lak2018

Lak2018 said:


> Hi guys, my partner also received her visa on 28th of Nov. I have visited her in Nov and sent them an email saying that I was visiting her and will leave SL on 1st Dec and requested if they could process her visa before then so she could join me. Not sure if that helped but they granted her the visa 2 days in advance.


Little more details of the application process:
Visa Applied on 1st of June.
Additional info asked on 3rd of sept
Additional info provided on 21st sept
Visa granted on 28th Nov


----------



## zol

Lak2018 said:


> Hi guys, my partner also received her visa on 28th of Nov. I have visited her in Nov and sent them an email saying that I was visiting her and will leave SL on 1st Dec and requested if they could process her visa before then so she could join me. Not sure if that helped but they granted her the visa 2 days in advance.


That's awesome, congrats. Who did you email exactly?


----------



## Lak2018

zol said:


> Lak2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, my partner also received her visa on 28th of Nov. I have visited her in Nov and sent them an email saying that I was visiting her and will leave SL on 1st Dec and requested if they could process her visa before then so she could join me. Not sure if that helped but they granted her the visa 2 days in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome, congrats. Who did you email exactly?
Click to expand...

[email protected], the format and what to write is shared by sfernando in this thread couple of months ago. Please check for more details.


----------



## Naj01

Jey said:


> Hi All,
> Just thought of sharing this...
> My wife received the spouse visa last week...it took us 6 months and few days. She got the visa one week after I contacted immigration asking for explanation for the delay in processing quoting some people received visa in less than four months. I also asked them to let me know if they need any additional information to process. I thought it was fair to ask although their website states not to contact them before the standard processing time.
> Generally you receive an auto response from them when you contact via email which states
> _"....... We do not respond to enquiries about the status of visa applications that are within the advertised visa processing service standards timeframes. Please refrain from contacting this office for a progress update during this time, as this will not expedite the process and we will not respond to these queries. Please note, applications that do not contain all the required supporting documents at the time of application may experience delays in processing.
> 
> *If you are writing to seek priority processing of your visa application, please be aware that in the interest of fairness, all visa applications are processed in order of their lodgement date. A decision to bring forward processing of your application may disadvantage others whose visa applications are as equally urgent as yours.*
> 
> Generally the processing of an application will only be expedited if there are compelling or compassionate reasons such as a family emergency or serious illness. If you believe your situation warrants urgent processing of your visa, please send an email to [email protected] including evidence to support your request for priority"_
> 
> As this clearly states the the visa applications are processed in the order of lodgement date, I cannot find any explanations that someone who applied much later than we did, are able to receive visa much earlier provided that we have submitted all the necessary supporting documents. That was my point.
> 
> Although I cannot be sure that the visa was granted because of the email I sent, it may be a reason. I didn't receive any personal response for my email.
> 
> From the responses from others in the last 2 or 3 weeks in this forum, I understand that many people have received visa in shorter period. It is a positive thing. I can understand the pain of those who are waiting for long time.
> 
> You may consider contacting immi to ask them to expedite the process and explain them the stress you are going through politely and put your argument in convincing way. I am not a professional adviser, but sharing my experience.
> 
> Good luck guys.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Jey,
Thanks for sharing your experiences. I am also after some contact details to get in touch with Immigration to process my 309/100 visa on a priority.

Cheers


----------



## utsc

Any updates from offshore applicants based in Sri Lanka?

The average processing time is between 13 to 18 months


----------



## Sept2017

utsc said:


> Any updates from offshore applicants based in Sri Lanka?
> 
> The average processing time is between 13 to 18 months


I am waiting for my husband's application for almost 18 months now. I also have a FAMILY MEDICAL EMERGENCY. I got my agent to upload a letter that was written by me with a compassionate and compelling reasons along with a medical certificate from the doctor. No response yet. I called the immigration and they acknowledged me saying they can see 2 documents were uploaded but don't know what would be the next response and when.


----------



## GazJaz

Any update from offshore applicants from srilanka?


----------



## RG123

Hi guys. I lodged my 309 application pretty recently (April'19) so i know i have a long way to go!Any idea what average processing times are now for partner visas lodged in Sri-Lanka?


----------



## GazJaz

I think approximately 8 -10 months if you lucky you will get it sooner than that , mine processing in China been waiting 15 months .


----------



## JandE

RG123 said:


> Hi guys. I lodged my 309 application pretty recently (April'19) so i know i have a long way to go!Any idea what average processing times are now for partner visas lodged in Sri-Lanka?


There are a couple of others from Sri Lanka, "Sept2017" and "utsc" who both applied in July 2017, and appear to be still waiting.


----------



## lankangal

Hi everyone,

Applied for hubby's 309 visa 7 June 2019
Status: Further Assessment

Will post any further updates I receive!


----------



## SLBee

*Keep this thread alive please*

Hello everybody, 
This thread has gone quiet.

Looks like no much activity of the members applied through the SL AHC. Are there any grants for 2019 applicants. 
We applied through Colombo in March 2019 but haven't heard anything.

Please keep this thread alive. Do not let this die.

Thanking everyone, SLB


----------



## RG123

A friend of mine who applied in March 19 got their 309 visa granted 2 weeks ago.. they weren't contacted by the visa office prior to the grant. Yours should come soon &#128578;



SLBee said:


> Hello everybody,
> This thread has gone quiet.
> 
> Looks like no much activity of the members applied through the SL AHC. Is there any grants for 2019 applicants.
> We applied through Colombo in March 2019 but haven't heard anything.
> 
> Please keep this thread alive. Do not let this die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanking everyone, SLB


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> A friend of mine who applied in March 19 got their 309 visa granted 2 weeks ago.. they weren't contacted by the visa office prior to the grant. Yours should come soon &#128578;


Thanks RG123


----------



## Long_waiting

Any idea how colombo office is going on? Do they take interviews? I saw some country take interviews some dont. Waiting for 25 months for v309 and no RFI or anything since last 12 months.
Running out of ideas and feel like life has stopped somewhere. No idea what to do.


----------



## SLBee

Long_waiting said:


> Any idea how colombo office is going on? Do they take interviews? I saw some country take interviews some dont. Waiting for 25 months for v309 and no RFI or anything since last 12 months.
> Running out of ideas and feel like life has stopped somewhere. No idea what to do.


Colombo AHC median processing time was about 230 days for the fiscal year 17/18. This means 50% of cases were completed in less than 230 days and 50% cases have taken more than 230 days in 17/18 fiscal year. One of the members posted that an application lodged through the Colombo AHC in March 2019 got approved in August 2019. This depends on the case. Some cases are complicated and some are straightforward.

More details of processing times can be found in this post:
https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/80537-offshore-partner-visa-309-100-waiting-room-282.html#post1966687

Regards, SLB


----------



## Long_waiting

SLBee said:


> Long_waiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea how colombo office is going on? Do they take interviews? I saw some country take interviews some dont. Waiting for 25 months for v309 and no RFI or anything since last 12 months.
> Running out of ideas and feel like life has stopped somewhere. No idea what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Colombo AHC median processing time was about 230 days for the fiscal year 17/18. This means 50% of cases were completed in less than 230 days and 50% cases have taken more than 230 days in 17/18 fiscal year. One of the members posted that an application lodged through the Colombo AHC in March 2019 got approved in August 2019. This depends on the case. Some cases are complicated and some are straightforward.
> 
> More details of processing times can be found in this post:
> https://www.australiaforum.com/visa...isa-309-100-waiting-room-282.html#post1966687
> 
> Regards, SLB
Click to expand...

Thanks for the information


----------



## SLBee

Few recent grants from South Africa. One application has taken 26 months!!

Please update the thread with any new grants, RFIs, interviews etc from Colombo. Thanks


----------



## dirgho protikkha

Long_waiting said:


> Any idea how colombo office is going on? Do they take interviews? I saw some country take interviews some dont. Waiting for 25 months for v309 and no RFI or anything since last 12 months.
> Running out of ideas and feel like life has stopped somewhere. No idea what to do.


Visa for Bangladeshis are processed in New Delhi.

In the link below, select bangladesh and then read the info. Also in that info click the link of New Delhi.

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list


----------



## SLBee

dirgho protikkha said:


> Visa for Bangladeshis are processed in New Delhi.
> 
> In the link below, select bangladesh and then read the info. Also in that info click the link of New Delhi.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list


It appears that visa applications from Bangladesh are processed in Colombo and New Delhi. At least some forum members (from Bangladesh), have received communications from Colombo.
Check this:
https://bangladesh.embassy.gov.au/daca/10.html


----------



## dirgho protikkha

SLBee said:


> dirgho protikkha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa for Bangladeshis are processed in New Delhi.
> 
> In the link below, select bangladesh and then read the info. Also in that info click the link of New Delhi.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that visa applications from Bangladesh are processed in Colombo and New Delhi. At least some forum members (from Bangladesh), have received communications from Colombo.
> Check this:
> https://bangladesh.embassy.gov.au/daca/10.html
Click to expand...

Yes, you are right.


----------



## dirgho protikkha

dirgho protikkha said:


> SLBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dirgho protikkha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa for Bangladeshis are processed in New Delhi.
> 
> In the link below, select bangladesh and then read the info. Also in that info click the link of New Delhi.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/contact-us/offices-and-locations/list
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that visa applications from Bangladesh are processed in Colombo and New Delhi. At least some forum members (from Bangladesh), have received communications from Colombo.
> Check this:
> https://bangladesh.embassy.gov.au/daca/10.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you are right.
Click to expand...

Also, it is interesting that a member received some initial communications from Colombo, then he received few communications from Delhi. The same member received communications from two locations.


----------



## SLBee

dirgho protikkha said:


> Also, it is interesting that a member received some initial communications from Colombo, then he received few communications from Delhi. The same member received communications from two locations.


Ok. Interesting.... and strange.


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> Hi have u had any udpated from the colombo ahc? Also when did u guys apply


DOL: March 2019. Haven't heard anything from Colombo AHC. Seems to be very quiet. No updates on this thread either.

Regards, SLB


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> Great thanks.. also would you know if the visa would be an issue if the sponsor is a PR of Aus but not resided there for the past few years until recently?


As far as I know, that shouldn't be an issue. Have you heard anything from Colombo AHC?

Regards


----------



## malla

SLBee said:


> As far as I know, that shouldn't be an issue. Have you heard anything from Colombo AHC?
> 
> Regards


Hi, does anyone know if there is restriction with regards to the sponsor residing offshore while the visa is being processed.

my understanding is that it is not considered an issue for the moment.

any views ?


----------



## SLBee

malla said:


> Hi, does anyone know if there is restriction with regards to the sponsor residing offshore while the visa is being processed.
> 
> my understanding is that it is not considered an issue for the moment.
> 
> any views ?


If the sponsor is a citizen of Australia, definitely no issue, if the sponsor resides offshore. Not sure if the sponsor is a resident. This could depend on the resident status of the sponsor.
Regards


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> Hi.. as per the system whats the status of ur application?


Sorry for the lateness. I didn't see your PM.

Still in the initial assessment stage. How about yours?


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> Currently further assessment
> Any idea what that means


That means your application has reached another stage and can be assumed is processed more than ours. However, this depends on the CO as well. Some COs don't update. In some cases visa has been granted while status is "received".

Has anyone from AHC has contacted you for information?


----------



## RG123

No contact so far for info



SLBee said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently further assessment
> Any idea what that means
> 
> 
> 
> That means your application has reached another stage and can be assumed is processed more than ours. However, this depends on the CO as well. Some COs don't update. In some cases visa has been granted while status is "received".
> 
> Has anyone from AHC has contacted you for information?
Click to expand...


----------



## lankangal

SLBee said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently further assessment
> Any idea what that means
> 
> 
> 
> That means your application has reached another stage and can be assumed is processed more than ours. However, this depends on the CO as well. Some COs don't update. In some cases visa has been granted while status is "received".
> 
> Has anyone from AHC has contacted you for information?
Click to expand...

Hi SLB,

My husbands is also further assessment but we applied in June. Have you done medical and uploaded police clearance too? I thought it automatically moved to further assessment after my hubby did medical

@RG123 do you know whether your friend who received grant in March was in initial assessment or status changed to further assessment?


----------



## lankangal

RG123 said:


> No contact so far for info
> 
> 
> 
> SLBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently further assessment
> Any idea what that means
> 
> 
> 
> That means your application has reached another stage and can be assumed is processed more than ours. However, this depends on the CO as well. Some COs don't update. In some cases visa has been granted while status is "received".
> 
> Has anyone from AHC has contacted you for information?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Same here. Really hope they start granting soon. My agent said they have a Jan application still pending &#128542; it's very unpredictable


----------



## cjtahil

lankangal said:


> Same here. Really hope they start granting soon. My agent said they have a Jan application still pending &#128542; it's very unpredictable


Not specific to the Colombo center, but there are applications from August 2018 onwards still pending... On a more general note though, recently I've seen Dec 2018 and Jan 2019 applications being processed so the waiting times are very unpredictable..


----------



## RG123

Not too sure about their status..but they didnt get any notification and straight got the grant...



lankangal said:


> SLBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently further assessment
> Any idea what that means
> 
> 
> 
> That means your application has reached another stage and can be assumed is processed more than ours. However, this depends on the CO as well. Some COs don't update. In some cases visa has been granted while status is "received".
> 
> Has anyone from AHC has contacted you for information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi SLB,
> 
> My husbands is also further assessment but we applied in June. Have you done medical and uploaded police clearance too? I thought it automatically moved to further assessment after my hubby did medical
> 
> @RG123 do you know whether your friend who received grant in March was in initial assessment or status changed to further assessment?
Click to expand...


----------



## RG123

True! Like a few people i know got it within 5 months but there are others waiting from dec 2018..so fingers crossed!



lankangal said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No contact so far for info
> 
> 
> 
> SLBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently further assessment
> Any idea what that means
> 
> 
> 
> That means your application has reached another stage and can be assumed is processed more than ours. However, this depends on the CO as well. Some COs don't update. In some cases visa has been granted while status is "received".
> 
> Has anyone from AHC has contacted you for information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Really hope they start granting soon. My agent said they have a Jan application still pending &#128542; it's very unpredictable
Click to expand...


----------



## RG123

Just got my tourist visa granted guys for one year they processed it in 9 days.. unfortunately the partner visa processing isnt as fast! Lol


----------



## lankangal

RG123 said:


> Just got my tourist visa granted guys for one year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they processed it in 9 days.. unfortunately the partner visa processing isnt as fast! Lol


That is awesome news! Congrats


----------



## RG123

Thankyou!



lankangal said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my tourist visa granted guys for one year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they processed it in 9 days.. unfortunately the partner visa processing isnt as fast! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> That is awesome news! Congrats
Click to expand...


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> Just got my tourist visa granted guys for one year they processed it in 9 days.. unfortunately the partner visa processing isnt as fast! Lol


Congratulations. Now you can be with your partner, hopefully, until partner visa is granted.

Could you please answer few question for the benefit of the others:
1. Which stream did you apply in visitor visa sub class 600? Tourist stream or sponsored family stream 
2. What is the length of stay that you have requested in the visitor visa application? 
3. What are the reasons for the visit that you have given? e.g. to travel and see the country, to be with partner, to visit other family and friends etc.
4. Is the visitor's visa for a single 12 months long stay or is it multiple entry for shorter durations within one year time period.
5. Is No Further Stay (condition 8503) given on the visa.

Thank you


----------



## SLBee

lankangal said:


> Hi SLB,
> 
> My husbands is also further assessment but we applied in June. Have you done medical and uploaded police clearance too? I thought it automatically moved to further assessment after my hubby did medical
> 
> @RG123 do you know whether your friend who received grant in March was in initial assessment or status changed to further assessment?


Medical and PCC not done yet. Two reasons: Due to travel commitments it is hard to do the medical. There is a possibility that medical might expire if it takes a longer time to process. AHC hasn't requested those yet.
Regards


----------



## RG123

Thankyou SLBee!

So just to answer your questions:
1) Applied for the 600 subclass tourist stream. Applied by myself without an agent.
2) In the 1419 form I requested for 3 months but i got a letter from my employer requesting for 5 weeks of leave.
3) Reason was to simply spend time with my husband. We are also celebrating our 3 year wedding anni in Dec so mentioned that as well.
4) its a 1 year multiple entry visa
5) No, that condition was not given.

Hope this helps!



SLBee said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my tourist visa granted guys for one year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they processed it in 9 days.. unfortunately the partner visa processing isnt as fast! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Now you can be with your partner, hopefully, until partner visa is granted.
> 
> Could you please answer few question for the benefit of the others:
> 1. Which stream did you apply in visitor visa sub class 600? Tourist stream or sponsored family stream
> 2. What is the length of stay that you have requested in the visitor visa application?
> 3. What are the reasons for the visit that you have given? e.g. to travel and see the country, to be with partner, to visit other family and friends etc.
> 4. Is the visitor's visa for a single 12 months long stay or is it multiple entry for shorter durations within one year time period.
> 5. Is No Further Stay (condition 8503) given on the visa.
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## Long_waiting

Anyone can share me the contact number of Colombo high commission?. Is it worth to call them if the application goes over global processing time? Or any other number to call?


----------



## lankangal

Long_waiting said:


> Anyone can share me the contact number of Colombo high commission?. Is it worth to call them if the application goes over global processing time? Or any other number to call?


You should definitely enquire.

AHC Colombo: 
+ 94 - 11 - 2463200 (switch board)
Email: [email protected]

Also try Department of Home Affairs in Aus +61 2 6196 0196

Let us know how you go with these contact details


----------



## malla

lankangal said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No contact so far for info
> 
> 
> 
> SLBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently further assessment
> Any idea what that means
> 
> 
> 
> That means your application has reached another stage and can be assumed is processed more than ours. However, this depends on the CO as well. Some COs don't update. In some cases visa has been granted while status is "received".
> 
> Has anyone from AHC has contacted you for information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Really hope they start granting soon. My agent said they have a Jan application still pending &#128542; it's very unpredictable
Click to expand...

Whose your agent if you mind me asking ?


----------



## SLBee

malla said:


> Whose your agent if you mind me asking ?


If you need professional assistance, it is best to contact one of the Registered Migration Agents participating on this forum.
https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/252474-registered-migration-agents.html#post1729882


----------



## RG123

Hi guys.. any updates on partner visa grants from colombo?


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> Hi guys.. any updates on partner visa grants from colombo?


No news from Colombo. Very quiet. Found some historical stats for Colombo. Minimum processing time is given as 19 days! Maximum given as 52 months for the 17/18 fiscal year. Median 7 months. 75% 11 months, 90% 14 months for that year.

Partner visa processing times Colombo, Sri Lanka

2015-16 (501 applications decided) 
50 % (Median) Processing Time	239	7m 27d
75 % Processing Time	311	10m 7d
90 % Processing Time	357	11m 23d
Minimum processing time	83	2m 23d
Maximum processing time	867	28m 16d

2016-17 (705 applications decided) 
50 % (Median) Processing Time	264	8m 21d
75 % Processing Time	313	10m 9d
90 % Processing Time	420	14m 25d
Minimum processing time	56	1m 26d
Maximum processing time	2073	69m 5d

2017-18 (722 applications decided) 
50 % (Median) Processing Time	230	7m 18d
75 % Processing Time	330	11m 26d
90 % Processing Time	449	14m 24d
Minimum processing time	19	0m 19d
Maximum processing time	1588	52m 7d


----------



## lankangal

malla said:


> lankangal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No contact so far for info
> 
> 
> 
> SLBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently further assessment
> Any idea what that means
> 
> 
> 
> That means your application has reached another stage and can be assumed is processed more than ours. However, this depends on the CO as well. Some COs don't update. In some cases visa has been granted while status is "received".
> 
> Has anyone from AHC has contacted you for information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Really hope they start granting soon. My agent said they have a Jan application still pending &#128542; it's very unpredictable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whose your agent if you mind me asking ?
Click to expand...

Pm'd you malla


----------



## lankangal

SLBee said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys.. any updates on partner visa grants from colombo?
> 
> 
> 
> No news from Colombo. Very quiet. Found some historical stats for Colombo. Minimum processing time is given as 19 days! Maximum given as 52 months for the 17/18 fiscal year. Median 7 months. 75% 11 months, 90% 14 months for that year.
> 
> Partner visa processing times Colombo, Sri Lanka
> 
> 2015-16 (501 applications decided)
> 50 % (Median) Processing Time	239	7m 27d
> 75 % Processing Time	311	10m 7d
> 90 % Processing Time	357	11m 23d
> Minimum processing time	83	2m 23d
> Maximum processing time	867	28m 16d
> 
> 2016-17 (705 applications decided)
> 50 % (Median) Processing Time	264	8m 21d
> 75 % Processing Time	313	10m 9d
> 90 % Processing Time	420	14m 25d
> Minimum processing time	56	1m 26d
> Maximum processing time	2073	69m 5d
> 
> 2017-18 (722 applications decided)
> 50 % (Median) Processing Time	230	7m 18d
> 75 % Processing Time	330	11m 26d
> 90 % Processing Time	449	14m 24d
> Minimum processing time	19	0m 19d
> Maximum processing time	1588	52m 7d
Click to expand...

Very quiet indeed. Last year around Oct forum members started to receive grants, fingers crossed it begins in Nov at least?


----------



## RG123

I know its been super quiet! No info requested as well... last year Oct grants were for which application month ?



lankangal said:


> SLBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys.. any updates on partner visa grants from colombo?
> 
> 
> 
> No news from Colombo. Very quiet. Found some historical stats for Colombo. Minimum processing time is given as 19 days! Maximum given as 52 months for the 17/18 fiscal year. Median 7 months. 75% 11 months, 90% 14 months for that year.
> 
> Partner visa processing times Colombo, Sri Lanka
> 
> 2015-16 (501 applications decided)
> 50 % (Median) Processing Time	239	7m 27d
> 75 % Processing Time	311	10m 7d
> 90 % Processing Time	357	11m 23d
> Minimum processing time	83	2m 23d
> Maximum processing time	867	28m 16d
> 
> 2016-17 (705 applications decided)
> 50 % (Median) Processing Time	264	8m 21d
> 75 % Processing Time	313	10m 9d
> 90 % Processing Time	420	14m 25d
> Minimum processing time	56	1m 26d
> Maximum processing time	2073	69m 5d
> 
> 2017-18 (722 applications decided)
> 50 % (Median) Processing Time	230	7m 18d
> 75 % Processing Time	330	11m 26d
> 90 % Processing Time	449	14m 24d
> Minimum processing time	19	0m 19d
> Maximum processing time	1588	52m 7d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very quiet indeed. Last year around Oct forum members started to receive grants, fingers crossed it begins in Nov at least?
Click to expand...


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> I know its been super quiet! No info requested as well... last year Oct grants were for which application month ?


Few examples DOL/Grant:
Jan18/Nov18, Jun18/Oct18, May18/Nov18, Mar18/Aug18, Jan18/Aug18
Oct17/Aug18, Oct17/Oct18, Oct17/Sep18


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> I know its been super quiet! No info requested as well... last year Oct grants were for which application month ?


This year it is extremely quiet in comparison to the last year. Since the presidential election is in November, probably all of them are monitoring complex and underhanded Sri Lankan political dealings and sweating on deciphering all those wheelings and dealings.  (Of course I'm joking )


----------



## tezzie

Hi Guys

I applied for my partner visa in Aug 2019, so not expecting any update sooner after going through all posts over here 

Anyhow wondering whether any of you had any trouble applying for visit visa under tourist stream while the partner visa is on process. I'm hoping to pay a visit to see my husband for about 2 months. Please share if any experience related to applying for the visit visa.

Thanks!


----------



## lankangal

tezzie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I applied for my partner visa in Aug 2019, so not expecting any update sooner after going through all posts over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow wondering whether any of you had any trouble applying for visit visa under tourist stream while the partner visa is on process. I'm hoping to pay a visit to see my husband for about 2 months. Please share if any experience related to applying for the visit visa.
> 
> Thanks!


My husband received 1 month recently under family sponsored stream. @RG123 applied normal tourist stream and got 1 year multiple entry! Let us know how you go


----------



## JandE

tezzie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I applied for my partner visa in Aug 2019, so not expecting any update sooner after going through all posts over here
> 
> Anyhow wondering whether any of you had any trouble applying for visit visa under tourist stream while the partner visa is on process. I'm hoping to pay a visit to see my husband for about 2 months. Please share if any experience related to applying for the visit visa.
> 
> Thanks!


Getting a visitor visa while waiting for a 309 or 300 might depend on what country you are from.

Many people do get them, but some are refused for various reasons.

We got a 12 month visit visa after applying for the 300 PMV visa.

The strange thing is that the reasons we gave for wanting the visitor visa, are the grounds that others were refused for.

Different embassies have different opinions on our reasons.


----------



## Long_waiting

If you get refused from family visit visa , does it affect spouse 309 application?. Thanks


----------



## Rock747

Long_waiting said:


> If you get refused from family visit visa , does it affect spouse 309 application?. Thanks


It shouldnt it. It depends on the reason for refusal. If it because of a fake documents in your visitor visa application then yeah it will affect your partner visa. But if it refusal on grounds of no strong incentive to return to your country. Then no it shouldnt affect your partner visa


----------



## tezzie

lankangal said:


> My husband received 1 month recently under family sponsored stream. @RG123 applied normal tourist stream and got 1 year multiple entry! Let us know how you go


Thanks this is helpful. I'm hoping to apply for a visit visa this week and keeping my fingers crossed. I gave my resignation and was not able to get a letter from my employer to support the visit visa documents so bit concerned. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## SLBee

tezzie said:


> Thanks this is helpful. I'm hoping to apply for a visit visa this week and keeping my fingers crossed. I gave my resignation and was not able to get a letter from my employer to support the visit visa documents so bit concerned. Lets see how it goes.


If you had your employment and took leave for the visit, it would have been a significant bonus in convincing the case officer that you would return to the home country after the visit. Providing information about assets, funds in the bank and other close relationships would be helpful in convincing the case officer that you would return before visitor visa expires.


----------



## tezzie

I understand what you mean. Applied for the visit visa today online. Will keep you all posted on the outcome.
Appreciate your advice


----------



## Rock747

tezzie said:


> lankangal said:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband received 1 month recently under family sponsored stream. @RG123 applied normal tourist stream and got 1 year multiple entry! Let us know how you go
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks this is helpful. I'm hoping to apply for a visit visa this week and keeping my fingers crossed. I gave my resignation and was not able to get a letter from my employer to support the visit visa documents so bit concerned. Lets see how it goes.
Click to expand...

I will really love to know how it goes with ur process. Am about to apply as well in a similar situation as you.


----------



## tezzie

Rock747 said:


> I will really love to know how it goes with ur process. Am about to apply as well in a similar situation as you.


Sure will keep you posted


----------



## tezzie

Rock747 said:


> I will really love to know how it goes with ur process. Am about to apply as well in a similar situation as you.


I was granted a visitor visa for 1 year on multiple entry (3 months max stay) today and feeling ecstatic  that's such a relief as i can visit my husband often until a decision is made on the partner visa. 
Applied online on 14 Nov 2019
Biometrics given on 18 Nov 2019
Visa granted on 20 Nov 2019


----------



## RG123

Congrats !

The visitor visa processing has so far been quite speedy. Wish i could say the same about the partner visas!



tezzie said:


> Rock747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will really love to know how it goes with ur process. Am about to apply as well in a similar situation as you.
> 
> 
> 
> I was granted a visitor visa for 1 year on multiple entry (3 months max stay) today and feeling ecstatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's such a relief as i can visit my husband often until a decision is made on the partner visa.
> Applied online on 14 Nov 2019
> Biometrics given on 18 Nov 2019
> Visa granted on 20 Nov 2019
Click to expand...


----------



## tezzie

RG123 said:


> Congrats !
> 
> The visitor visa processing has so far been quite speedy. Wish i could say the same about the partner visas!


Thank you.

I know right. Wishing the same too. How long have you been waiting since you've submitted your application? has a case officer been assigned to you already?


----------



## RG123

Applied in April'19.

Not sure if a case officer has been allocated but the status in the system is Further Assessment



tezzie said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats !
> 
> The visitor visa processing has so far been quite speedy. Wish i could say the same about the partner visas!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I know right. Wishing the same too. How long have you been waiting since you've submitted your application? has a case officer been assigned to you already?
Click to expand...


----------



## tezzie

RG123 said:


> Applied in April'19.
> 
> Not sure if a case officer has been allocated but the status in the system is Further Assessment


I see. Please keep us updated as and when you get any feedback. it will help us to keep our sanity going by waiting to hear news relating to partner visa.


----------



## lankangal

tezzie said:


> Rock747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will really love to know how it goes with ur process. Am about to apply as well in a similar situation as you.
> 
> 
> 
> I was granted a visitor visa for 1 year on multiple entry (3 months max stay) today and feeling ecstatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's such a relief as i can visit my husband often until a decision is made on the partner visa.
> Applied online on 14 Nov 2019
> Biometrics given on 18 Nov 2019
> Visa granted on 20 Nov 2019
Click to expand...

Congrats! You are very lucky, just like RG123.

I'm curious as to how they grant 1 year 3 month stay visa. Last time we applied family sponsored, next year we are considering tourist stream.

Did you guys indicate that you will be entering Aus on more than one occasion for Q4?

It seems like it is easier for female applicants to get this, curious to know what were the reasons you guys gave as returning back to SL? Especially without proof of employment and a partner staying in Aus, that is a fantastic outcome!

And tezzie did you lodge online through Immi account or VFS?

Appreciate your help!


----------



## lankangal

Estimated processing time increased to 17-22 months 😞


----------



## tezzie

lankangal said:


> Congrats! You are very lucky, just like RG123.
> 
> I'm curious as to how they grant 1 year 3 month stay visa. Last time we applied family sponsored, next year we are considering tourist stream.
> 
> Did you guys indicate that you will be entering Aus on more than one occasion for Q4?
> 
> It seems like it is easier for female applicants to get this, curious to know what were the reasons you guys gave as returning back to SL? Especially without proof of employment and a partner staying in Aus, that is a fantastic outcome!
> 
> And tezzie did you lodge online through Immi account or VFS?
> 
> Appreciate your help!


Thank you 

I applied under the tourist stream. i did lodge it online through IMMI Account which was super fast and straight forward, saved a lot of hassle of getting documents certified by a JP, as you can just attach scanned images or colour photographs of the documents you have. Was a bit skeptical about applying online however i would advise you to do the same. I've traveled to Aus thrice on holiday before i got married wondering whether that helped coz i've not overstayed etc.

I did indicate that will be entering more than once however the maximum period i plan to stay i mentioned as 3 months. But on a cover letter again i requested to consider granting for an extended period with multiple entry.

I just recently resigned so i was able to provide payslips up to Oct but was not able to submit a letter from the employer mentioning that i've been granted leave. Actually took a chance on that and it worked.Try to write a convincing cover letter but don't show that your desperate.

I would strongly recommend to apply for a visit visa via IMMI Account coz the CO can directly contact you in case if they need further documents or if they feel there is a necessity to keep a security bond.

Hope this helps  Good Luck!


----------



## RG123

So I've travelled once before to aus as well. I did say I would be entering only once in my form though ( not sure how i got multiple entry though). I also had a letter from my employer saying i would be returning back ( though I Iater resigned. My boss was super understanding with this arrangement)
I guess these factors helped in my tourist visa grant for one year. But from what I see it really depends on your case officer as some applicants with similar situations like mine are granted visas with a duration of less than a year.



tezzie said:


> lankangal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! You are very lucky, just like RG123.
> 
> I'm curious as to how they grant 1 year 3 month stay visa. Last time we applied family sponsored, next year we are considering tourist stream.
> 
> Did you guys indicate that you will be entering Aus on more than one occasion for Q4?
> 
> It seems like it is easier for female applicants to get this, curious to know what were the reasons you guys gave as returning back to SL? Especially without proof of employment and a partner staying in Aus, that is a fantastic outcome!
> 
> And tezzie did you lodge online through Immi account or VFS?
> 
> Appreciate your help!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied under the tourist stream. i did lodge it online through IMMI Account which was super fast and straight forward, saved a lot of hassle of getting documents certified by a JP, as you can just attach scanned images or colour photographs of the documents you have. Was a bit skeptical about applying online however i would advise you to do the same. I've traveled to Aus thrice on holiday before i got married wondering whether that helped coz i've not overstayed etc.
> 
> I did indicate that will be entering more than once however the maximum period i plan to stay i mentioned as 3 months. But on a cover letter again i requested to consider granting for an extended period with multiple entry.
> 
> I just recently resigned so i was able to provide payslips up to Oct but was not able to submit a letter from the employer mentioning that i've been granted leave. Actually took a chance on that and it worked.Try to write a convincing cover letter but don't show that your desperate.
> 
> I would strongly recommend to apply for a visit visa via IMMI Account coz the CO can directly contact you in case if they need further documents or if they feel there is a necessity to keep a security bond.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## lankangal

Thanks for sharing your experiences guys.

Do you have any idea how much funds one should show in their account and whether the funds need to have been in the account in the 3 months prior? 

Did your case officers for the visitor visa have Sri Lankan names? Ours didn’t appear to be Sri Lankan, so just wondering if that means they are processed in Aus?

tezzie, did you state in your cover letter that you wished to stay with your husband during processing of partner visa, or you said you’d like to visit him multiple times during the processing? And did you mention you would be returning for work (even though maybe not same employer)?

Did you both show property or immediate family members in SL as incentive to return? Just wondering how we could show immediate family members as incentive to return when there is a partner visa in progress


----------



## tezzie

lankangal said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences guys.
> 
> Do you have any idea how much funds one should show in their account and whether the funds need to have been in the account in the 3 months prior?
> 
> Did your case officers for the visitor visa have Sri Lankan names? Ours didn't appear to be Sri Lankan, so just wondering if that means they are processed in Aus?
> 
> tezzie, did you state in your cover letter that you wished to stay with your husband during processing of partner visa, or you said you'd like to visit him multiple times during the processing? And did you mention you would be returning for work (even though maybe not same employer)?
> 
> Did you both show property or immediate family members in SL as incentive to return? Just wondering how we could show immediate family members as incentive to return when there is a partner visa in progress


Definitely show funds in your account for over 3 months. Most of the embassies require to show funds up to 6 months. I showed for about 5 months.

The name of the CO for visit visa was not available on the grant notice nor on my immi account application. I'm assuming visit visa is processed my the sri lankan office.

I'll drop you a private message on the details for the cover letter for a better understanding ok


----------



## lankangal

tezzie said:


> lankangal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences guys.
> 
> Do you have any idea how much funds one should show in their account and whether the funds need to have been in the account in the 3 months prior?
> 
> Did your case officers for the visitor visa have Sri Lankan names? Ours didn't appear to be Sri Lankan, so just wondering if that means they are processed in Aus?
> 
> tezzie, did you state in your cover letter that you wished to stay with your husband during processing of partner visa, or you said you'd like to visit him multiple times during the processing? And did you mention you would be returning for work (even though maybe not same employer)?
> 
> Did you both show property or immediate family members in SL as incentive to return? Just wondering how we could show immediate family members as incentive to return when there is a partner visa in progress
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely show funds in your account for over 3 months. Most of the embassies require to show funds up to 6 months. I showed for about 5 months.
> 
> The name of the CO for visit visa was not available on the grant notice nor on my immi account application. I'm assuming visit visa is processed my the sri lankan office.
> 
> I'll drop you a private message on the details for the cover letter for a better understanding ok
Click to expand...

Thanks tezzie, really appreciate it!


----------



## RG123

I showed funds for about 4 months.
My grant letter also didn't specify a case office's name but I'm assuming as well that the visa was processed in Lanka.Also, no, I didn't include details of any of my property in my application.i just included details of my family in a form called "details of relatives" which I downloaded off the Aus embassy site.



lankangal said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences guys.
> 
> Do you have any idea how much funds one should show in their account and whether the funds need to have been in the account in the 3 months prior?
> 
> Did your case officers for the visitor visa have Sri Lankan names? Ours didn't appear to be Sri Lankan, so just wondering if that means they are processed in Aus?
> 
> tezzie, did you state in your cover letter that you wished to stay with your husband during processing of partner visa, or you said you'd like to visit him multiple times during the processing? And did you mention you would be returning for work (even though maybe not same employer)?
> 
> Did you both show property or immediate family members in SL as incentive to return? Just wondering how we could show immediate family members as incentive to return when there is a partner visa in progress


----------



## Shakila

Did you applied for partner visa or subsequent entrant visa


----------



## SLBee

lankangal said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences guys.
> 
> Did your case officers for the visitor visa have Sri Lankan names? Ours didn't appear to be Sri Lankan, so just wondering if that means they are processed in Aus?


I expect all partner visa decisions would be made by the Immigration officials who are Australian citizens regardless of their names or the location. However, visitor visa applications may be processed by the local staff (foreign nationals) provided the processing is mechanical and decision is automated (e.g. decision made by the computer).


----------



## tezzie

SLBee said:


> I expect all partner visa decisions would be made by the Immigration officials who are Australian citizens regardless of their names or the location. However, visitor visa applications may be processed by the local staff (foreign nationals) provided the processing is mechanical and decision is automated (e.g. decision made by the computer).


i think that is the case too..


----------



## SLBee

Many members have received grants. Many got on the 21st of Nov. Colombo must be sleeping. Probably tired after working for the local elections.


----------



## RG123

Grants were not related to any sri lankan applications im assuming ?



SLBee said:


> Many members have received grants. Many got on the 21st of Nov. Colombo must be sleeping. Probably tired after working for the local elections.


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> Grants were not related to any sri lankan applications im assuming ?


Yes. All I have seen are from other countries.


----------



## Shakila

Hi in this group any one applied for subsequent entrant visa 500 from srilanka


----------



## lankangal

Shakila said:


> Hi in this group any one applied for subsequent entrant visa 500 from srilanka


Don't think so, only 309 and 600


----------



## Shakila

Does any one know about it or any one knows the time that issue a subsequent entrant visa 500 in srilanka please


----------



## tezzie

Shakila said:


> Hi in this group any one applied for subsequent entrant visa 500 from srilanka


In this forum we have been discussing about subclass 309 & 600 only. Not too sure about the visa type you mentioned.


----------



## SLBee

Shakila said:


> Does any one know about it or any one knows the time that issue a subsequent entrant visa 500 in srilanka please


It looks like this visa category could currently take a long time to process. For some cases more than a year. Some information in relation to India can be found at the following link
https://india.embassy.gov.au/ndli/studep-checklist.html

The following thread is the best place as you already know.
https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/229034-500-subsequent-entrant-dependent-visa-processing-time-126.html


----------



## SLBee

*Recent grant*

A Sri Lankan applicant has received 309-grant recently. Applied from Dubai and processed in Beirut.
https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/80537-offshore-partner-visa-309-100-waiting-room-315.html#post1975009


----------



## lankangal

SLBee said:


> A Sri Lankan applicant has received 309-grant recently. Applied from Dubai and processed in Beirut.
> https://www.australiaforum.com/visa...isa-309-100-waiting-room-315.html#post1975009


Lucky them!


----------



## RG123

Hi guys.. just saw a post on a Partner visa page on Facebook that a sri lankan applicant who applied in Oct 2018 just got their 309 visa granted today..


----------



## tezzie

RG123 said:


> Hi guys.. just saw a post on a Partner visa page on Facebook that a sri lankan applicant who applied in Oct 2018 just got their 309 visa granted today..


Woah!! Nearly after a year


----------



## Aussie83

tezzie said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys.. just saw a post on a Partner visa page on Facebook that a sri lankan applicant who applied in Oct 2018 just got their 309 visa granted today..
> 
> 
> 
> Woah!! Nearly after a year
Click to expand...

Well within global averages


----------



## lankangal

RG123 said:


> Hi guys.. just saw a post on a Partner visa page on Facebook that a sri lankan applicant who applied in Oct 2018 just got their 309 visa granted today..


On the bright side yay a grant, on the downside that took over a year &#128542;
What is the FB page?


----------



## JandE

lankangal said:


> On the bright side yay a grant, on the downside that took over a year &#128542;


It might have been faster, but their sponsor application wasn't done until 28 Aug 2019, 6 months after the application was started. That could likely have held things up.


----------



## RG123

Its called Partner Visa Australia..



lankangal said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys.. just saw a post on a Partner visa page on Facebook that a sri lankan applicant who applied in Oct 2018 just got their 309 visa granted today..
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side yay a grant, on the downside that took over a year &#128542;
> What is the FB page?
Click to expand...


----------



## uzair4100

partner visa processing time is around 18 months


----------



## SLBee

uzair4100 said:


> partner visa processing time is around 18 months


Global processing times are misleading. Processing times across the world are vastly distributed.(See: https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/280753-partner-visa-309-processing-time-beirut-office-123.html#post1975677)

Usually, Colombo AHC is good at reasonably quick processing of visas. However, recently they seems to be sleeping. May be they are busy with processing asylum-seeker applications and totally forgotten about partner visas. (of course I am joking).


----------



## tezzie

I inquired through a migrant agent on the average processing timelines from Sri Lanka and was told now its around 13 to 21 months


----------



## SLBee

tezzie said:


> I inquired through a migrant agent on the average processing timelines from Sri Lanka and was told now its around 13 to 21 months


That's not too bad. Those are usually the 75th and 90th percentile points of the distribution. If correctly interpreted, 75% of applications are completed in less than 13 months, 15% of applications have taken 13 to 21 months and 10% of application have taken more than 21 months.

Could that agent give a link to the source of that information for that information to be credible. Thanks.


----------



## tezzie

SLBee said:


> That's not too bad. Those are usually the 75th and 90th percentile points of the distribution. If correctly interpreted, 75% of applications are completed in less than 13 months, 15% of applications have taken 13 to 21 months and 10% of application have taken more than 21 months.
> 
> Could that agent give a link to the source of that information for that information to be credible. Thanks.


Apparently they are unable to give a link for the information in particular. Based on the cases handled an approximate timelines given.


----------



## Aussie83

tezzie said:


> SLBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not too bad. Those are usually the 75th and 90th percentile points of the distribution. If correctly interpreted, 75% of applications are completed in less than 13 months, 15% of applications have taken 13 to 21 months and 10% of application have taken more than 21 months.
> 
> Could that agent give a link to the source of that information for that information to be credible. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they are unable to give a link for the information in particular. Based on the cases handled an approximate timelines given.
Click to expand...

That is the actual global processing times find on the DHA website.... They are simple averages


----------



## SLBee

Aussie83 said:


> That is the actual global processing times find on the DHA website.... They are simple averages


The stats given in the DHA website are not simple averages. Those are the 75th and 90th percentile points of the cumulative time distribution related to all applications processed globally, during the 12 month-period prior to the given month. That is what they mean by the headings on that page: "75% of visa processed" and "90% of visa processed".

In my previous post, I have explained how to accurately interpret those stats.

.https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-processing-times/global-visa-processing-times


----------



## SLBee

tezzie said:


> Apparently they are unable to give a link for the information in particular. Based on the cases handled an approximate timelines given.


Thanks. In that case it may not be based on an analysis of all data related to Colombo AHC similar to the stats published by DHA in 2018.

Based on 2018 stats, median of Colombo processing times for 309 is 230 days. Median is the 50th percentile point of the time distribution. That means 50% of applications have been processed in less than 230 days and 50% of applications have taken more than 230 days for that fiscal year.

See this:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180900578-document-released.PDF


----------



## lankangal

SLBee said:


> tezzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they are unable to give a link for the information in particular. Based on the cases handled an approximate timelines given.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. In that case it may not be based on an analysis of all data related to Colombo AHC similar to the stats published by DHA in 2018.
> 
> Based on 2018 stats, median of Colombo processing times for 309 is 230 days. Median is the 50th percentile point of the time distribution. That means 50% of applications have been processed in less than 230 days and 50% of applications have taken more than 230 days for that fiscal year.
> 
> See this:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180900578-document-released.PDF
Click to expand...

Do we have stats for 2018/2019 FY?


----------



## SLBee

lankangal said:


> Do we have stats for 2018/2019 FY?


NO. Unfortunately, DHA has not published detailed processing-office based stats even after lodging a request under the freedom of information act. It is blatantly obvious that DHA is trying to hide valuable stats while misleading people with global-processing-times which are less valuable.

Australian DHA appears to be the most inefficient and least productive government institution in the entire developed world. Shame


----------



## JandE

lankangal said:


> Do we have stats for 2018/2019 FY?


Not yet. 
The DHA produced those stats for the 2017/18 year .

They take a bit of time to release the end of year data.


----------



## JandE

SLBee said:


> NO. Unfortunately, DHA has not published detailed processing-office based stats even after lodging a request under the freedom of information act. It is blatantly obvious that DHA is trying to hide valuable stats while misleading people with global-processing-times which are less valuable.
> 
> Australian DHA appears to be the most inefficient and least productive government institution in the entire developed world. Shame


 In 2018-19, the Department of Home Affairs received 17,725 FOI requests and decided 15,678 FOI requests. Of the requests decided, 734 were for non-personal information and 14,944 were for personal information: 56% of requests for non-personal information and 24% of requests for personal information were not decided within the required timeframe of 30 days

That's a lot of Foi requests to keep staff from doing other more important things.


----------



## RG123

Guys does anyone know long i have to stay out of Australia before re-entering on a 1 year 3 month stay multiple entry tourist visa ?


----------



## SLBee

JandE said:


> In 2018-19, the Department of Home Affairs received 17,725 FOI requests and decided 15,678 FOI requests. Of the requests decided, 734 were for non-personal information and 14,944 were for personal information: 56% of requests for non-personal information and 24% of requests for personal information were not decided within the required timeframe of 30 days
> 
> That's a lot of Foi requests to keep staff from doing other more important things.


Thanks very much JandE for the information.

Since the required data (i.e. processing time for each individual application) is already in a computer database, it is a trivial task to pull that data and automate an analysis of the time distribution to extract percentile points. Once automated, no significant staff-hours would be needed to publish data for every month (let alone an annual publication). Even Excel can be used to semi-automate this analysis. If Excel is used for a completely manual analysis (which is stupid), a mathematician should be able complete this analysis in less than a day unless DHA employs most inefficient mathematicians (which is highly unlikely).

It is more likely that this is a policy decision to hide actual data from the Australian public. And also may be a futile attempt to avoid an investigation by the Productivity Commission.

It is even could be a part of the alleged "Dutton's partner visa scandal". See this report. The report alleges that Dutton has created a scandalous two-year waiting period and exorbitant costs for partner visas while disregarding the migration act!

https://independentaustralia.net/politics/politics-display/duttons-partner-visa-scandal-set-to-continue,13390


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> Guys does anyone know long i have to stay out of Australia before re-entering on a 1 year 3 month stay multiple entry tourist visa ?


I guess that technically it can be a short time period since that period is not specified in the visa. Could be even a day. However, there could be practical problems when you reenter if the period is too short. I also would like to know the answer to this question. If anyone has experience on this, please share.


----------



## JandE

SLBee said:


> It is more likely that this is a policy decision to hide actual data from the Australian public. And also may be a futile attempt to avoid an investigation by the Productivity Commission.
> 
> It is even could be a part of the alleged "Dutton's partner visa scandal".


The 2017/18 data was released in December 2018.

Maybe the 2018/19 data will be available in the same time frame, December 2019.

Or it could be a conspiracy...


----------



## Long_waiting

Anyone one can share me the mail address of New Delhi office? Thanks in advance


----------



## SLBee

Long_waiting said:


> Anyone one can share me the mail address of New Delhi office? Thanks in advance


https://india.highcommission.gov.au/ndli/contact-us.html

Consular Services
24-hour consular emergency helpline
Tel: +61 2 6261 3305
SMS: +61 421 269 080

Contact Information
Australian High Commission in New Delhi, India
1/50 G, Shantipath, Chanakyapuri, New Delhi 110021
Tel: +91 11 4139 9900
Fax: +91 11 2687 2228

Email: [email protected]


----------



## lankangal

SLBee said:


> Long_waiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone one can share me the mail address of New Delhi office? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> https://india.highcommission.gov.au/ndli/contact-us.html
> 
> Consular Services
> 24-hour consular emergency helpline
> Tel: +61 2 6261 3305
> SMS: +61 421 269 080
> 
> Contact Information
> Australian High Commission in New Delhi, India
> 1/50 G, Shantipath, Chanakyapuri, New Delhi 110021
> Tel: +91 11 4139 9900
> Fax: +91 11 2687 2228
> 
> Email: [email protected]
Click to expand...

SLBee, have you received request for police check and medical yet? 9 months now with no RFI right? Sigh &#128542;


----------



## malla

lankangal said:


> SLBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long_waiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone one can share me the mail address of New Delhi office? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> https://india.highcommission.gov.au/ndli/contact-us.html
> 
> Consular Services
> 24-hour consular emergency helpline
> Tel: +61 2 6261 3305
> SMS: +61 421 269 080
> 
> Contact Information
> Australian High Commission in New Delhi, India
> 1/50 G, Shantipath, Chanakyapuri, New Delhi 110021
> Tel: +91 11 4139 9900
> Fax: +91 11 2687 2228
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SLBee, have you received request for police check and medical yet? 9 months now with no RFI right? Sigh &#128542;
Click to expand...

Wht do you mean by 9 months, is it from lodgement date?


----------



## lankangal

malla said:


> lankangal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long_waiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone one can share me the mail address of New Delhi office? Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> https://india.highcommission.gov.au/ndli/contact-us.html
> 
> Consular Services
> 24-hour consular emergency helpline
> Tel: +61 2 6261 3305
> SMS: +61 421 269 080
> 
> Contact Information
> Australian High Commission in New Delhi, India
> 1/50 G, Shantipath, Chanakyapuri, New Delhi 110021
> Tel: +91 11 4139 9900
> Fax: +91 11 2687 2228
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SLBee, have you received request for police check and medical yet? 9 months now with no RFI right? Sigh &#128542;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wht do you mean by 9 months, is it from lodgement date?
Click to expand...

Yes SLBee lodged in March '19


----------



## JandE

lankangal said:


> Yes SLBee lodged in March '19


What did you lodge in March?


lankangal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Recently applied for hubby's 309 visa from Sri Lanka.
> DOL 07 June 2019
> Status: Further Assessment


From that, it looks like you are at 6 months.

You might still have some time to wait, as 75% of the 309 grants last month took up to 17 months. However, some did take around 10-12 months.

Two from Sri Lanka, this year, took 13 and 21 months.


----------



## SLBee

lankangal said:


> SLBee, have you received request for police check and medical yet? 9 months now with no RFI right? Sigh &#128542;


No, not yet. No RFIs nothing. While all other AHCs around the globe are active, Colombo is in hibernation probably due to metabolic depression caused by processing all asylum-seeker applications .


----------



## SLBee

JandE said:


> What did you lodge in March?
> 
> From that, it looks like you are at 6 months.
> 
> You might still have some time to wait, as 75% of the 309 grants last month took up to 17 months. However, some did take around 10-12 months.
> 
> Two from Sri Lanka, this year, took 13 and 21 months.


21 months one had some exceptional situation which caused delay, (if my memory is correct). Anyhow, that is not the norm. That is the tail of the distribution.


----------



## lankangal

JandE said:


> lankangal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes SLBee lodged in March '19
> 
> 
> 
> What did you lodge in March?
> 
> 
> lankangal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Recently applied for hubby's 309 visa from Sri Lanka.
> DOL 07 June 2019
> Status: Further Assessment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From that, it looks like you are at 6 months.
> 
> You might still have some time to wait, as 75% of the 309 grants last month took up to 17 months. However, some did take around 10-12 months.
> 
> Two from Sri Lanka, this year, took 13 and 21 months.
Click to expand...

Not me, I was saying SLBee lodged 309 application in March '19


----------



## SLBee

lankangal said:


> Not me, I was saying SLBee lodged 309 application in March '19


Yes. We are at 9 months.


----------



## RG123

Hi everyone.. i'm at 8 months and absolutely no sound from AHC.. in Melbourne atm so hoping they sort it out before my tourist visa is up! Lol


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> Hi everyone.. i'm at 8 months and absolutely no sound from AHC.. in Melbourne atm so hoping they sort it out before my tourist visa is up! Lol


Not to worry. You have 1 year tourist visa/multiple entry. Just before 3 months is complete, you can have a short trip to a nearby country.

Indonesia/Bali, Singapore, or Vanuatu are close and no need of visa for Sri Lankan citizens. I am sure you could find a cheap ticket to Bali or Singapore from Melbourne.

There are other countries not requiring a visa for SL citizens. See this list.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_Sri_Lankan_citizens


----------



## RG123

Thanks for the tips! &#128578;



SLBee said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.. i'm at 8 months and absolutely no sound from AHC.. in Melbourne atm so hoping they sort it out before my tourist visa is up! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry. You have 1 year tourist visa/multiple entry. Just before 3 months is complete, you can have a short trip to a nearby country.
> 
> Indonesia/Bali, Singapore, or Vanuatu are close and no need of visa for Sri Lankan citizens. I am sure you could find a cheap ticket to Bali or Singapore from Melbourne.
> 
> There are other countries not requiring a visa for SL citizens. See this list.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_Sri_Lankan_citizens
Click to expand...


----------



## Long_waiting

Got RFI as police check from both end , medical and few communication evidences. All doco have been submitted about two weeks ago but still no further update. We are over the global processing time. Is it normal? I heard ppl get grant starightaway after submitting such info.


----------



## SLBee

Long_waiting said:


> Got RFI as police check from both end , medical and few communication evidences. All doco have been submitted about two weeks ago but still no further update. We are over the global processing time. Is it normal? I heard ppl get grant starightaway after submitting such info.


Yes, some people get grants after submitting in response to RFIs. Also, some people get grants without any prior contacts. Some people could take a long time.

Has your immi account status changed to "further processing"? By the way, this has no much significance. How long are you waiting for?

If you are over the global processing times, you can contact AHC for a status update.


----------



## lankangal

At last some news from the AHC. Good to see some movement even if it’s just RFI


----------



## SLBee

lankangal said:


> At last some news from the AHC. Good to see some movement even if it's just RFI


Yes. That's right. Colombo AHC has woken up from metabolic depression induced deep hibernation. Winter's gone. Now it is the Summertime


----------



## RG123

Maybe the grant quota has been reached?


SLBee said:


> lankangal said:
> 
> 
> 
> At last some news from the AHC. Good to see some movement even if it's just RFI
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. That's right. Colombo AHC has woken up from metabolic depression induced deep hibernation. Winter's gone. Now it is the Summertime
Click to expand...


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> Maybe the grant quota has been reached?


Other processing offices around the world are happily issuing 309 grants. I don't think that there is a per-country based quota for partner visas. But I could be wrong


----------



## SLBee

Based on Dec 19 data for 309, 75% point has reduced to 16 months. 90% point is 21 months. Most applications (75%) have been finalised in less than 16 months. 

Some good news. 

Unfortunately, we don't have any data for the Colombo AHC. For Colombo, the processing times could be vastly different to the above numbers.


----------



## RG123

Thanks for the update! Let's keep our fingers crossed as usual!



SLBee said:


> Based on Dec 19 data for 309, 75% point has reduced to 16 months. 90% point is 21 months. Most applications (75%) have been finalised in less than 16 months.
> 
> Some good news.
> 
> Unfortunately, we don't have any data for the Colombo AHC. For Colombo, the processing times could be vastly different to the above numbers.


----------



## lankangal

My agent indicated that his March applications are still pending, but prior months have been granted (non-complicated cases). So SLBee you might hear something next month! *fingers crossed*


----------



## SLBee

lankangal said:


> My agent indicated that his March applications are still pending, but prior months have been granted (non-complicated cases). So SLBee you might hear something next month! *fingers crossed*


Thanks lankangal. Hope is the best medicine. Action is the cure. Now all of us need to see some action from Colombo. Come on.Colombo....

Breeze Blow My Baby Back To Me - Jim Reeves

Breeze you took her from my side she was my blushing bride
Oh hear my plea hear my plea
Hear me begging you upon my knees bring her back sweet evening breeze
Bring my baby back to me
...


----------



## dobby

Hi Guys, 

This is our timeline: 
DOL from Colombo, Sri Lanka - March 2019
RFI - August 2019
They just asked for more photos, financial information and call/chat history etc, which we had previously already submitted. So we just added new evidence from march 2019 - Aug 2019. 

no news since then.... Have anyone else who applied March 2019 hear anything from Colombo AHC ?


----------



## lankangal

dobby said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is our timeline:
> DOL from Colombo, Sri Lanka - March 2019
> RFI - August 2019
> They just asked for more photos, financial information and call/chat history etc, which we had previously already submitted. So we just added new evidence from march 2019 - Aug 2019.
> 
> no news since then.... Have anyone else who applied March 2019 hear anything from Colombo AHC ?


You are one of the few people currently waiting on here that have heard from Colombo AHC. Thanks for sharing! Good to know


----------



## SLBee

dobby said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This is our timeline:
> DOL from Colombo, Sri Lanka - March 2019
> RFI - August 2019
> They just asked for more photos, financial information and call/chat history etc, which we had previously already submitted. So we just added new evidence from march 2019 - Aug 2019.
> 
> no news since then.... Have anyone else who applied March 2019 hear anything from Colombo AHC ?


Welcome to the forum.

Thanks for the info. There are few members lodged from early to mid 2019 but unfortunately haven't heard from Colombo.


----------



## dobby

Thanks for the replies  
Have you guys been updating your application every few months? 
I was reading the forum and saw some update their application every few months - with evidence of communication etc.


----------



## lankangal

dobby said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys been updating your application every few months?
> I was reading the forum and saw some update their application every few months - with evidence of communication etc.


Yes we uploaded further evidence after we visited each other. Did the status change from initial assessment to further assessment after your RFI? And have you already provided police clearance and medical?


----------



## dobby

yeah it now says further assessment, not sure when it changed though. yes we uploaded police clearance and medicals when we lodged application in March 2019. 
But we haven't been uploading any additional evidence apart from replying to the RFI...


----------



## RG123

I just usually update additional evidence every month. Maybe updating every month is not necessary but i think an update every 2-3 months would be alright.



dobby said:


> yeah it now says further assessment, not sure when it changed though. yes we uploaded police clearance and medicals when we lodged application in March 2019.
> But we haven't been uploading any additional evidence apart from replying to the RFI...


----------



## jahiduls

Keep uploading whenever you get relevant information.


----------



## lankangal

Another month gone with no news from March lodgements. Seems like Colombo is now taking 12+ months, and not 8-10 months as before. What are everyone’s thoughts?


----------



## RG123

Exactly what I was thinking..so frustrating. I was actually on tbe phonewith nt agent just now and even she was saying she has no idea why the AHC is takingso long. Her applications lodged before mine (april 2019) are still pending a decision



lankangal said:


> Another month gone with no news from March lodgements. Seems like Colombo is now taking 12+ months, and not 8-10 months as before. What are everyone's thoughts?


----------



## RG123

Hey btw ur inbox is full i think. Im unable to send any msgs..



lankangal said:


> Another month gone with no news from March lodgements. Seems like Colombo is now taking 12+ months, and not 8-10 months as before. What are everyone's thoughts?


----------



## tezzie

In comparison with the Colombo AHC office there are two cases which has got approved in a month and less than 8 weeks respectively processed through the Berlin office.. Wonder why it takes so long for ours to get processed..


----------



## lankangal

tezzie said:


> In comparison with the Colombo AHC office there are two cases which has got approved in a month and less than 8 weeks respectively processed through the Berlin office.. Wonder why it takes so long for ours to get processed..


I get that we can't really compare with low-risk countries as we are considered high risk, but even India is on a roll with their grants in under 12 months, and you can imagine the volume that they must have...


----------



## RG123

Yea previously India generally used to take longer. Sad situ



lankangal said:


> tezzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In comparison with the Colombo AHC office there are two cases which has got approved in a month and less than 8 weeks respectively processed through the Berlin office.. Wonder why it takes so long for ours to get processed..
> 
> 
> 
> I get that we can't really compare with low-risk countries as we are considered high risk, but even India is on a roll with their grants in under 12 months, and you can imagine the volume that they must have...
Click to expand...


----------



## dobby

Yeah the wait is so frustrating


----------



## SLBee

dobby said:


> Yeah the wait is so frustrating


Colombo AHC is unbelievable.

It is the high time for the productivity commission to launch an investigation in to this impotent government department.


----------



## RG123

So far the longest application i know is still pending from Dec '18. Sigh!

QUOTE=SLBee;1984973]


dobby said:


> Yeah the wait is so frustrating


Colombo AHC is unbelievable.

It is the high time for the productivity commission to launch an investigation in to this impotent government department.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## SLBee

Some data from India. It is not particularly good.

Recent 309 Grants, with 2019 Q1 (Jan-Mar) lodgement date.
309 Applied: Jan 2019. Granted: Nov 2019. 309 Finalised after 10.2 months. Passport: India. Processed at: India.
309 Applied: Jan 2019. Granted: Nov 2019. 309 Finalised after 10.4 months. Passport: India. Processed at: India.
309 Applied: Jan 2019. Granted: Dec 2019. 309 Finalised after 10.8 months. Passport: India. Processed at: New Delhi, India.
309 Applied: Jan 2019. Granted: Jan 2020. 309 Finalised after 11.8 months. Passport: India. Processed at: New Delhi, India.
309 Applied: Feb 2019. Granted: Dec 2019. 309 Finalised after 9.4 months. Passport: India. Processed at: New Delhi, India.
309 Applied: Feb 2019. Granted: Jan 2020. 309 Finalised after 11.3 months. Passport: India. Processed at: New Delhi, India.
309 Applied: Feb 2019. Granted: Feb 2020. 309 Finalised after 11.7 months. Passport: India. Processed at: India.
309 Applied: Feb 2019. Granted: Feb 2020. 309 Finalised after 12.1 months. Passport: India. Processed at: New Delhi, India.
309 Applied: Feb 2019. Granted: Feb 2020. 309 Finalised after 12.4 months. Passport: India. Processed at: India.


----------



## lankangal

RG123 said:


> Hey btw ur inbox is full i think. Im unable to send any msgs..


Thanks for letting me know, have made room in my inbox now!


----------



## tezzie

lankangal said:


> Thanks for letting me know, have made room in my inbox now!


i think your inbox is till full


----------



## RG123

End of Feb and no news.hopefully march brings better news for everyone!


----------



## lankangal

tezzie said:


> lankangal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know, have made room in my inbox now!
> 
> 
> 
> i think your inbox is till full
Click to expand...

Well that's annoying, try again now!


----------



## dobby

Has anyone who applied from Colombo ever receive the automated email one year after the application was lodged saying - "application is in progress.....etc" ? 
or does it depend on the country they apply from and not everyone get this..?


----------



## RG123

I think everyone gets this after one year.

Btw i spoke to the embassy yesterday and they said their processing times are 8 to 12 months. However when j spoke to some migration agencies in Lanka they have indicated their applications are now getting approved between 15 to 18 months. So might be a long wait.



dobby said:


> Has anyone who applied from Colombo ever receive the automated email one year after the application was lodged saying - "application is in progress.....etc" ?
> or does it depend on the country they apply from and not everyone get this..?


----------



## dobby

hmmm it was one year for us last week... we applied through an agent and they didn't send us anything.. I will check with the agent if they received anything
yeah might be a long wait


----------



## RG123

Yup just check with your agent if they have had partner visas granted and what the timeline was. I applied through an agent too. She hasn't had any of her sri lankan partner visas granted from late 2018. All her partner visas from other countries were approved in 7-8 months.



dobby said:


> hmmm it was one year for us last week... we applied through an agent and they didn't send us anything.. I will check with the agent if they received anything
> yeah might be a long wait


----------



## RG123

Guys can't believe I'm writing this but got my 309 and 100 visa grant!!
DOL: 23rd April 2019
Granted: 23rd march 2020


----------



## dobby

RG123 said:


> Guys can't believe I'm writing this but got my 309 and 100 visa grant!!
> DOL: 23rd April 2019
> Granted: 23rd march 2020


Congratulations!! good to hear about a grant from sri lanka! thanks for sharing


----------



## lankangal

RG123 said:


> Guys can't believe I'm writing this but got my 309 and 100 visa grant!!
> DOL: 23rd April 2019
> Granted: 23rd march 2020


Great news! Congrats


----------



## 12369

dobby said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys can't believe I'm writing this but got my 309 and 100 visa grant!!
> DOL: 23rd April 2019
> Granted: 23rd march 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! good to hear about a grant from sri lanka! thanks for sharing
Click to expand...

Congratulations! Was it processed through Colombo?


----------



## RG123

Thanks so much!!
Hope u get urs soon too



dobby said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys can't believe I'm writing this but got my 309 and 100 visa grant!!
> DOL: 23rd April 2019
> Granted: 23rd march 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! good to hear about a grant from sri lanka! thanks for sharing
Click to expand...


----------



## RG123

Thanks so much!

Hope u get urs soon too!



lankangal said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys can't believe I'm writing this but got my 309 and 100 visa grant!!
> DOL: 23rd April 2019
> Granted: 23rd march 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Great news! Congrats
Click to expand...


----------



## RG123

Thanks. Yes through Colombo



Raj122 said:


> dobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys can't believe I'm writing this but got my 309 and 100 visa grant!!
> DOL: 23rd April 2019
> Granted: 23rd march 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!! good to hear about a grant from sri lanka! thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! Was it processed through Colombo?
Click to expand...


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> Guys can't believe I'm writing this but got my 309 and 100 visa grant!!
> DOL: 23rd April 2019
> Granted: 23rd march 2020


Congratulations and all the best!

We are still waiting. Lodged in late March 19.

Please let me know whether you were onshore or offshore when they granted the visa. If you were offshore which country were you in. Like to know whether you have traveled to Sri Lanka prior to travel bans?

Kind regards


----------



## RG123

Thankyou!

Came to SL a couple of weeks ago. So just before the travel ban. was in Aus visiting husband from Dec 19 till march 20.

Hope you get yours too!



SLBee said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys can't believe I'm writing this but got my 309 and 100 visa grant!!
> DOL: 23rd April 2019
> Granted: 23rd march 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and all the best!
> 
> We are still waiting. Lodged in late March 19.
> 
> Please let me know whether you were onshore or offshore when they granted the visa. If you were offshore which country were you in. Like to know whether you have traveled to Sri Lanka prior to travel bans?
> 
> Kind regards
Click to expand...


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> Came to SL a couple of weeks ago. So just before the travel ban. was in Aus visiting husband from Dec 19 till march 20.
> 
> Hope you get yours too!


Thanks very much.

Do you think that your recent contacts with Colombo AHC has contributed to the grant at this time (and otherwise it could have taken bit longer). Was the responses and tone of the AHC were positive when you contacted them. Kind regards.


----------



## RG123

I did email them several times regarding my visa status but there was no response.

I did however apply for approval to travel to Aus on my visit visa right after the travel ban was imposed. I applied on Friday and was granted approval on Sunday. I received my 309 and 100 visa on Monday. Not sure if this triggered my grant.



SLBee said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thankyou!
> 
> Came to SL a couple of weeks ago. So just before the travel ban. was in Aus visiting husband from Dec 19 till march 20.
> 
> Hope you get yours too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> Do you think that your recent contacts with Colombo AHC has contributed to the grant at this time (and otherwise it could have taken bit longer). Was the responses and tone of the AHC were positive when you contacted them. Kind regards.
Click to expand...


----------



## SLBee

RG123 said:


> I did email them several times regarding my visa status but there was no response.
> 
> I did however apply for approval to travel to Aus on my visit visa right after the travel ban was imposed. I applied on Friday and was granted approval on Sunday. I received my 309 and 100 visa on Monday. Not sure if this triggered my grant.


Interesting.... Thanks very much for the info.


----------



## RG123

No worries.

Don'tworry. I feel all of you guys should get your visas too very soon.



SLBee said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did email them several times regarding my visa status but there was no response.
> 
> I did however apply for approval to travel to Aus on my visit visa right after the travel ban was imposed. I applied on Friday and was granted approval on Sunday. I received my 309 and 100 visa on Monday. Not sure if this triggered my grant.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.... Thanks very much for the info.
Click to expand...


----------



## dobby

SLBee said:


> Congratulations and all the best!
> 
> We are still waiting. Lodged in late March 19.
> 
> Please let me know whether you were onshore or offshore when they granted the visa. If you were offshore which country were you in. Like to know whether you have traveled to Sri Lanka prior to travel bans?
> 
> Kind regards


Hi SLBee, did you receive an automated email 12 months after you lodged application saying "application is still in process...etc" like other members in this forum have mentioned they recieved? 
we applied early march 2019 and haven't received this automated email.. not sure if they are not sending these anymore...


----------



## tezzie

309 Granted 🎉🎉 

DOL. : 21 August 2019
Granted: 30 March 2020

I’m super excited and can’t believe I got the golden mail😃😃😃 hope the rest over here will get their grants soon.. wish you’ll the best xx


----------



## lankangal

tezzie said:


> 309 Granted &#127881;&#127881;
> 
> DOL. : 21 August 2019
> Granted: 30 March 2020
> 
> I'm super excited and can't believe I got the golden mail&#128515;&#128515;&#128515; hope the rest over here will get their grants soon.. wish you'll the best xx


Congrats! Good to see the grants coming. Any RFI?


----------



## Mkenya 19

tezzie said:


> 309 Granted &#127881;&#127881;
> 
> DOL. : 21 August 2019
> Granted: 30 March 2020
> 
> I'm super excited and can't believe I got the golden mail&#128515;&#128515;&#128515; hope the rest over here will get their grants soon.. wish you'll the best xx


Good news&#55358;&#56688; , a timely cheer.
Congratulations


----------



## Reader8686

tezzie said:


> 309 Granted &#127881;&#127881;
> 
> DOL. : 21 August 2019
> Granted: 30 March 2020
> 
> I'm super excited and can't believe I got the golden mail&#128515;&#128515;&#128515; hope the rest over here will get their grants soon.
> 
> Congrts..!! Just wanted to knw do they have any travel restrictions?? Did they mentioned only about the visa grant?? Have you try contacting the AHC


----------



## Reader8686

Congrts..!! Just wanted to knw do they have any travel restrictions?? Did they mentioned only about the visa grant?? Have you try contacting the AHC


----------



## Reader8686

@tezzie Congrts..!! Just wanted to knw do they have any travel restrictions?? Did they mentioned only about the visa grant?? Have you try contacting the AHC


----------



## tezzie

lankangal said:


> Congrats! Good to see the grants coming. Any RFI?


Thank you  Yes i got a RFI requesting for the sponsors Federal Police Certificate which i have already had and uploaded under his sponsor application. So what I did was i uploaded it under my application and confirmed. RFI received on 28 March Grant received on 30 March.


----------



## tezzie

Mkenya 19 said:


> Good news�� , a timely cheer.
> Congratulations


Thank you


----------



## tezzie

Reader8686 said:


> @tezzie Congrts..!! Just wanted to knw do they have any travel restrictions?? Did they mentioned only about the visa grant?? Have you try contacting the AHC


Thank you 

So what happened was, i requested for a travel exemption to visit my husband in Australia from my existing visitor visa as an immediate family member. I received the exemption approval on 27 March and the following day received an RFI for my partner visa. I'm assuming the travel exemption enquiry request must have triggered the partner visa application.

I received correspondence from the Colombo AHC office so give it a try and see. I did write to them since i did not hear about the travel exemption approval.


----------



## Reader8686

@tezzie thank you for the reply..!! So that mean you have received the 309 from Colombo AHC RIGHT?? I have applied in April 2019, no reply yet will see


----------



## tezzie

Reader8686 said:


> @tezzie thank you for the reply..!! So that mean you have received the 309 from Colombo AHC RIGHT?? I have applied in April 2019, no reply yet will see


Yes from the Colombo office.. Don't lose hope, I'm sure yours will come through soon


----------



## Reader8686

@tezzie thank you, it almost 1 year since I have applied..have you call the Colombo AHC these days ?? Can we talk to them???


----------



## Reader8686

@tezzie any paticular number to talk these Colombo AHC?? Are they working these ??


----------



## tezzie

Reader8686 said:


> @tezzie any paticular number to talk these Colombo AHC?? Are they working these ??


didn't call them but sent an email to [email protected]


----------



## tezzie

Found the below clause from the Sri Lankan AHC website;

'If you have compelling or compassionate grounds for urgent travel to Australia, please contact us on [email protected] , providing documentary evidence in support of the grounds for urgent travel and your acknowledgement of the need to self-isolate for 14 days on arrival in Australia.'


----------



## SLBee

tezzie said:


> 309 Granted &#127881;&#127881;
> 
> DOL. : 21 August 2019
> Granted: 30 March 2020
> 
> I'm super excited and can't believe I got the golden mail&#128515;&#128515;&#128515; hope the rest over here will get their grants soon.. wish you'll the best xx


Congratulations. Another good news. After a long sleep, it seems that Colombo has swung in to action.


----------



## SLBee

dobby said:


> Hi SLBee, did you receive an automated email 12 months after you lodged application saying "application is still in process...etc" like other members in this forum have mentioned they recieved?
> we applied early march 2019 and haven't received this automated email.. not sure if they are not sending these anymore...


No. Nothing. No emails. Disappointing.....


----------



## tezzie

SLBee said:


> Congratulations. Another good news. After a long sleep, it seems that Colombo has swung in to action.


Thank you  Exactly I couldn't believe until i read the mail twice haha


----------



## Aalwis

Did you receive a reply for your Covid exemption request?


----------



## Aalwis

tezzie said:


> 309 Granted &#127881;&#127881;
> 
> DOL. : 21 August 2019
> Granted: 30 March 2020
> 
> I'm super excited and can't believe I got the golden mail&#128515;&#128515;&#128515; hope the rest over here will get their grants soon.. wish you'll the best xx


@tezzie did you receive an email response to the travel exemption request you made? If so what did it say?


----------



## RG123

Just before I received my 309 and 100 grant I had also applied for exemption to travel. I received the approval 2 days after application. It was an email from the Australian Home Affairs dept saying I was exempt from travel restrictions. However as I received my 309 and 100 grant a day after this approval, travel exemptions were not required for my travel to Aus.



Aalwis said:


> Did you receive a reply for your Covid exemption request?


----------



## tezzie

Aalwis said:


> Did you receive a reply for your Covid exemption request?


i applied for my travel exemption approval on 24th March and received a response by 27th March. You will receive a mail mentioning whether an exemption has been considered or not. No other attachment is included on the mail. It said there is no documentation they can provide to guarantee entry in to Aus however the visa system is electronic and details are recorded.

When did you apply for the travel exemption?


----------



## Aalwis

tezzie said:


> Aalwis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you receive a reply for your Covid exemption request?
> 
> 
> 
> i applied for my travel exemption approval on 24th March and received a response by 27th March. You will receive a mail mentioning whether an exemption has been considered or not. No other attachment is included on the mail. It said there is no documentation they can provide to guarantee entry in to Aus however the visa system is electronic and details are recorded.
> 
> When did you apply for the travel exemption?
Click to expand...

I applied on the 8th April for the exemption , I came back from Australia on the 14th of March but my visitor visa was just single entry visa, so it was basically expired and my travel exemption came back as 'unclassified' . But we also requested for our 309 to be granted in the same form since it has been a year since we lodged. But they said 'currently no provision to expedite your partner visa' 
That's it. I did not receive any emails or calls from a CO or anyone. It' was just the initial email requesting for health assessment and biometrics. Nothing after that. Btw, did you provide the 80sp form for the 309?


----------



## tezzie

Aalwis said:


> I applied on the 8th April for the exemption , I came back from Australia on the 14th of March but my visitor visa was just single entry visa, so it was basically expired and my travel exemption came back as 'unclassified' . But we also requested for our 309 to be granted in the same form since it has been a year since we lodged. But they said 'currently no provision to expedite your partner visa'
> That's it. I did not receive any emails or calls from a CO or anyone. It' was just the initial email requesting for health assessment and biometrics. Nothing after that. Btw, did you provide the 80sp form for the 309?


sent you a private message.. check it out..i did upload form 80 for the 309..


----------



## Aalwis

tezzie said:


> Aalwis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on the 8th April for the exemption , I came back from Australia on the 14th of March but my visitor visa was just single entry visa, so it was basically expired and my travel exemption came back as 'unclassified' . But we also requested for our 309 to be granted in the same form since it has been a year since we lodged. But they said 'currently no provision to expedite your partner visa'
> That's it. I did not receive any emails or calls from a CO or anyone. It' was just the initial email requesting for health assessment and biometrics. Nothing after that. Btw, did you provide the 80sp form for the 309?
> 
> 
> 
> sent you a private message.. check it out..i did upload form 80 for the 309..
Click to expand...

Sorry I haven't received your private message. 
Btw did they request for the form 80? Or did you just upload it?


----------



## SLBee

Aalwis said:


> I applied on the 8th April for the exemption , I came back from Australia on the 14th of March but my visitor visa was just single entry visa, so it was basically expired and my travel exemption came back as 'unclassified' . But we also requested for our 309 to be granted in the same form since it has been a year since we lodged. But they said 'currently no provision to expedite your partner visa'
> That's it. I did not receive any emails or calls from a CO or anyone. It' was just the initial email requesting for health assessment and biometrics. Nothing after that. Btw, did you provide the 80sp form for the 309?


Travel exemption is granted only if you have a valid visa for travel. If visa has expired, need to apply for another visitor visa and then apply for the exemption. Visitor visa is still granted to the immediate family of Australian citizens and permanent residents.

Form 80 is not essential unless it is requested. However, many submit form 80 to avoid potential delays.

Regards, SLB


----------



## tezzie

Aalwis said:


> Sorry I haven't received your private message.
> Btw did they request for the form 80? Or did you just upload it?


They did not request for the form 80 i just uploaded.
Seems you have chosen not to receive private messages hence the messages has been delivered as visitor messages. Thought of sharing some useful info.


----------



## Aalwis

tezzie said:


> Aalwis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't received your private message.
> Btw did they request for the form 80? Or did you just upload it?
> 
> 
> 
> They did not request for the form 80 i just uploaded.
> Seems you have chosen not to receive private messages hence the messages has been delivered as visitor messages. Thought of sharing some useful info.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how messaging works in this. I'm new to the forum. Let me check out. 
Thank you!


----------



## RG123

I provided form 80 as well.i actually thought it was mandatory.



Aalwis said:


> tezzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aalwis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you receive a reply for your Covid exemption request?
> 
> 
> 
> i applied for my travel exemption approval on 24th March and received a response by 27th March. You will receive a mail mentioning whether an exemption has been considered or not. No other attachment is included on the mail. It said there is no documentation they can provide to guarantee entry in to Aus however the visa system is electronic and details are recorded.
> 
> When did you apply for the travel exemption?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I applied on the 8th April for the exemption , I came back from Australia on the 14th of March but my visitor visa was just single entry visa, so it was basically expired and my travel exemption came back as 'unclassified' . But we also requested for our 309 to be granted in the same form since it has been a year since we lodged. But they said 'currently no provision to expedite your partner visa'
> That's it. I did not receive any emails or calls from a CO or anyone. It' was just the initial email requesting for health assessment and biometrics. Nothing after that. Btw, did you provide the 80sp form for the 309?
Click to expand...


----------



## SLBee

*Form 1221*

Has anyone submitted form 1221? If so, was that requested by the case officer?


----------



## tezzie

SLBee said:


> Has anyone submitted form 1221? If so, was that requested by the case officer?


I did not submit the form 1221 as form 80 pretty much covers all which is included on form 1221.. 
I submitted only the form 80 and case officers did not request for the other


----------



## SLBee

tezzie said:


> I did not submit the form 1221 as form 80 pretty much covers all which is included on form 1221..
> I submitted only the form 80 and case officers did not request for the other


Okay. Thanks. I expected this is to be the case.


----------



## SLBee

*309 Colombo AHC Stats*

I have compiled some statistics of 309 processing performance of the Colombo AHC for the fiscal year 2019/2020 (from 1/7/2019 up to now) based on the information provided by the 309 applicants on Internet forums.

Stats of the processing time is given in months and days. 
Percentile points of the distribution: 25%, 50%, 75%, 90%, 95% give the percentage of applications processed in given number of months and days.

Please post your timelines (or the timelines that you know of) for Colombo AHC 309 to improve the accuracy of these stats. Thank you.

DOL Grant TotalDays
1/09/2018	16/09/2019	380
5/10/2018	9/08/2019	308
25/10/2018	29/11/2019	400
19/03/2019	19/08/2019	153
23/04/2019	23/03/2020	335
21/08/2019	30/03/2020	222
8/01/2020	3/04/2020	86

Stats: Months Days
Average: 9 21

Percentile points:
25% 6 3
50% 10 4
75% 11 23
90% 12 23
95% 12 29


----------



## JandE

In case this is of interest:

Median Times for Partner Visa Stage One Grants:
Processed at Colombo, Sri Lanka.	
230 days (7.6 months) in 2017/18 (726 finalised)
262 days (8.6 months) in 2018/19 (635 finalised)	
485 days (15.9 months) in the last 6 months of 2019. (216 finalised)

Median Times for Partner Visa Stage Two Grants:
Processed at Colombo, Sri Lanka.
347 days (11.4 months) in 2017/18. (128 finalised)	
528 days (17.4 months) in 2018/19. (156 finalised) 
501 days (16.5 months) in the last 6 months of 2019. (113 finalised)

Source Home Affairs Foi

Fewer stage 1 grants, and a longer median time in July - Dec 2019.
But more stage 2 grants (_on monthly average_), with slightly faster times in July - Dec 2019, compared to 2018-19.


----------



## lankangal

RG123 said:


> Just before I received my 309 and 100 grant I had also applied for exemption to travel. I received the approval 2 days after application. It was an email from the Australian Home Affairs dept saying I was exempt from travel restrictions. However as I received my 309 and 100 grant a day after this approval, travel exemptions were not required for my travel to Aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Aalwis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you receive a reply for your Covid exemption request?
Click to expand...

Hi RG123 and tezzie,
Were you able to travel to Aus after your visa grants?


----------



## RG123

Hi yes I did! Got to Melb on the 5th April and quarrantined at a hotel till the 18th April. Back home now &#128578;

Any news on your Visa?

At the Lankan airport they did ask me which Visa I had. I said I had the permanent residency ( 100 visa) but it was my first entry as PR. They did a quick check with Aus officials if it's ok.for me to enter since it was my first entry as PR. They gave the go ahead and it was fine from that point onwards



lankangal said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just before I received my 309 and 100 grant I had also applied for exemption to travel. I received the approval 2 days after application. It was an email from the Australian Home Affairs dept saying I was exempt from travel restrictions. However as I received my 309 and 100 grant a day after this approval, travel exemptions were not required for my travel to Aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Aalwis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you receive a reply for your Covid exemption request?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi RG123 and tezzie,
> Were you able to travel to Aus after your visa grants?
Click to expand...


----------



## lankangal

RG123 said:


> Hi yes I did! Got to Melb on the 5th April and quarrantined at a hotel till the 18th April. Back home now &#128578;
> 
> Any news on your Visa?
> 
> At the Lankan airport they did ask me which Visa I had. I said I had the permanent residency ( 100 visa) but it was my first entry as PR. They did a quick check with Aus officials if it's ok.for me to enter since it was my first entry as PR. They gave the go ahead and it was fine from that point onwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lankangal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just before I received my 309 and 100 grant I had also applied for exemption to travel. I received the approval 2 days after application. It was an email from the Australian Home Affairs dept saying I was exempt from travel restrictions. However as I received my 309 and 100 grant a day after this approval, travel exemptions were not required for my travel to Aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Aalwis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you receive a reply for your Covid exemption request?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi RG123 and tezzie,
> Were you able to travel to Aus after your visa grants?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Good to know. No news yet unfortunately


----------



## RG123

Hopefully they grant it soon! The embassy should grant the offshore spouse visas at least esp with the current situ. did u try contacting the embassy?maybe drop them a mail.



lankangal said:


> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi yes I did! Got to Melb on the 5th April and quarrantined at a hotel till the 18th April. Back home now &#128578;
> 
> Any news on your Visa?
> 
> At the Lankan airport they did ask me which Visa I had. I said I had the permanent residency ( 100 visa) but it was my first entry as PR. They did a quick check with Aus officials if it's ok.for me to enter since it was my first entry as PR. They gave the go ahead and it was fine from that point onwards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lankangal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just before I received my 309 and 100 grant I had also applied for exemption to travel. I received the approval 2 days after application. It was an email from the Australian Home Affairs dept saying I was exempt from travel restrictions. However as I received my 309 and 100 grant a day after this approval, travel exemptions were not required for my travel to Aus.
> 
> 
> 
> Aalwis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you receive a reply for your Covid exemption request?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi RG123 and tezzie,
> Were you able to travel to Aus after your visa grants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know. No news yet unfortunately
Click to expand...


----------



## tezzie

lankangal said:


> Hi RG123 and tezzie,
> Were you able to travel to Aus after your visa grants?


I'm in Melbourne right now on quarantine arrived on 24th May :/ counting days to go fast so i can get to Brisbane soon.

Was a bit paranoid about travelling amidst this situation but everything went smooth and i got a nice decent hotel to stay.

What's new about your situation?


----------



## lankangal

tezzie said:


> lankangal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi RG123 and tezzie,
> Were you able to travel to Aus after your visa grants?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Melbourne right now on quarantine arrived on 24th May &#128533; counting days to go fast so i can get to Brisbane soon.
> 
> Was a bit paranoid about travelling amidst this situation but everything went smooth and i got a nice decent hotel to stay.
> 
> What's new about your situation?
Click to expand...

My husband flew into Aus on his visitor visa the same day the SL airport closed the airport to inbound commercial flights. Now he is unable to exit the country so we will have to apply for another visitor visa to extend his stay here.

Good to know that there are flights still available to come to Aus from SL.


----------



## tezzie

lankangal said:


> My husband flew into Aus on his visitor visa the same day the SL airport closed the airport to inbound commercial flights. Now he is unable to exit the country so we will have to apply for another visitor visa to extend his stay here.
> 
> Good to know that there are flights still available to come to Aus from SL.


I'm glad he managed to be with you. he can apply for a onshore partner visa. 
i was suppose to fly on 23rd March but decided to stay back however luckily 5 days after i got my partner visa approved. Otherwise i would have got stuck trying to fly back to get the grant of my partner visa


----------



## Aalwis

dobby said:


> yeah it now says further assessment, not sure when it changed though. yes we uploaded police clearance and medicals when we lodged application in March 2019.
> But we haven't been uploading any additional evidence apart from replying to the RFI...


Hey! Have you received any information regarding your application? Did you receive the email saying it's been one year since you applied and stuff? 
It's been a year and a month since I applied for 309 too but I didn't receive an email.


----------



## SLBee

Aalwis said:


> Hey! Have you received any information regarding your application? Did you receive the email saying it's been one year since you applied and stuff?
> It's been a year and a month since I applied for 309 too but I didn't receive an email.


Usually you should get an automated email in one year from DOL. Sometimes this can be bit late. You should be able to see a copy of that email under messages in your Immi account. If you have an agent, he/she might have not forwarded that to you.


----------



## dobby

Aalwis said:


> Hey! Have you received any information regarding your application? Did you receive the email saying it's been one year since you applied and stuff?
> It's been a year and a month since I applied for 309 too but I didn't receive an email.


Hey!
no haven't received the one year email either. Its been nearly 14.5 months since our application and no news 
I wonder if they are still processing 309 visas from Sri Lanka with the lockdown...


----------



## Aalwis

Any updates!?


----------



## SLBee

Aalwis said:


> Any updates!?


Unfortunately, no much activity from Colombo in May and June. Last 309 grant that I know of was in early April.

I have some stats in the below given post regarding the performance of Colombo AHC in relation to 309. If you know of any other recent 309 grants from Colombo, please post the details.

https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/15852-spouse-visa-sri-lanka-215.html#post1992199

Have you applied for a 600 and an exemption again. Apparently, you need to apply for a 600 first and then apply for an exemption while linking the exemption request to you your 600 visa application via the reference number. Please update.

I have seen few recent 309 grants from other countries:
https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/80537-offshore-partner-visa-309-100-waiting-room-410.html#post1994625


----------



## SLBee

dobby said:


> Hey!
> no haven't received the one year email either. Its been nearly 14.5 months since our application and no news
> I wonder if they are still processing 309 visas from Sri Lanka with the lockdown...


I have heard that currently 309 visas are processed onshore due to service disruptions in overseas offices. However, I am not sure whether Colombo has transferred processing to an onshore office.


----------



## SLBee

JandE said:


> In case this is of interest:
> 
> Median Times for Partner Visa Stage One Grants:
> Processed at Colombo, Sri Lanka.
> 230 days (7.6 months) in 2017/18 (726 finalised)
> 262 days (8.6 months) in 2018/19 (635 finalised)
> 485 days (15.9 months) in the last 6 months of 2019. (216 finalised)
> 
> Median Times for Partner Visa Stage Two Grants:
> Processed at Colombo, Sri Lanka.
> 347 days (11.4 months) in 2017/18. (128 finalised)
> 528 days (17.4 months) in 2018/19. (156 finalised)
> 501 days (16.5 months) in the last 6 months of 2019. (113 finalised)
> 
> Source Home Affairs Foi
> 
> Fewer stage 1 grants, and a longer median time in July - Dec 2019.
> But more stage 2 grants (_on monthly average_), with slightly faster times in July - Dec 2019, compared to 2018-19.


Thanks for the stats. This gives the median which is a very useful parameter. However, other percentile points of the distribution cannot be derived from this data. If you have access to the raw-data, i.e. the duration of processing for each individual grant, I can integrate this data with my analysis of percentile points. Mainly interested in recent data, grants by Colombo AHC since 1/7/2019.


----------



## Aalwis

Any Recent grants from Colombo ACH?


----------



## dobby

Aalwis said:


> Any Recent grants from Colombo ACH?


nope haven't heard anything at all


----------



## Reader8686

Any new updates???


----------



## dobby

received the golden email today!!!

Timeline: 
Applicant: Sri Lankan
Applied: 12/03/2019
RFI : 31/07/2019 
(asked for marriage certificate from native language and generic relationship evidence)
RFI: 29/07/2020 
(new police check for applicant)
Granted 309: 28/08/2020


----------



## jsuranga

My wife applied for offshore partner visa on 17-10-2019. no RFI or Grant. still waiting.


----------



## tezzie

Congratulations on this great news!!

Hope you are planning your arrival to aus soon  



dobby said:


> received the golden email today!!!
> 
> Timeline:
> Applicant: Sri Lankan
> Applied: 12/03/2019
> RFI : 31/07/2019
> (asked for marriage certificate from native language and generic relationship evidence)
> RFI: 29/07/2020
> (new police check for applicant)
> Granted 309: 28/08/2020


----------



## aqeelma

Hi 

Anyone recently applied, 

I applied on 5th of may 2020, uploaded all the documets and currently the status is Further assessment 

My wife is the sponser, she was here in Sri lanka and got concived, and we blessed with a baby boy! currently im planning to apply for citizenship for baby, on citizen by decent criteria 

Need some advise on that , does anyone has tried it 

thanks in advance 

cheers!


----------



## Naz

aqeelma said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone recently applied,
> 
> I applied on 5th of may 2020, uploaded all the documets and currently the status is Further assessment
> 
> My wife is the sponser, she was here in Sri lanka and got concived, and we blessed with a baby boy! currently im planning to apply for citizenship for baby, on citizen by decent criteria
> 
> Need some advise on that , does anyone has tried it
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> cheers!


Hi I've done it, its a very straight forward process, just lodge the application online. My baby got hers in 3 weeks. good luck!


----------



## aqeelma

Naz said:


> aqeelma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Anyone recently applied,
> 
> I applied on 5th of may 2020, uploaded all the documets and currently the status is Further assessment
> 
> My wife is the sponser, she was here in Sri lanka and got concived, and we blessed with a baby boy! currently im planning to apply for citizenship for baby, on citizen by decent criteria
> 
> Need some advise on that , does anyone has tried it
> 
> thanks in advance
> 
> cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I've done it, its a very straight forward process, just lodge the application online. My baby got hers in 3 weeks. good luck!
Click to expand...

Thanks Naz for the quick reply!


----------



## aqeelma

Hi All, 

While going through the Partner visa page i find the the sponsor also has to do a separate online application, Is it a new change? , do we have to do that 

I submitted the application On May 5th 

Thanks in advance
cheers!


----------



## lankangal

309 granted yesterday
Good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## CHATHU1

lankangal said:


> 309 granted yesterday
> Good luck to everyone still waiting


can you please tell me the timeline ?


----------



## Sahani

Any recent grants from Colombo? This is my 18th month since the initial RIFs for biometrics medicals and police checks. Not a word from them for over 12 months. 
Is this unusual or anyone else in the same plight? 
TIA


----------



## VSS

Hi, 
Anyone still active on this thread? Please update with your timelines.

DOL 21/05/2021
Further Assessment 
All documents uploaded

Anyone who has applied in 2021?


----------



## scooby56

VSS said:


> Hi,
> Anyone still active on this thread? Please update with your timelines.
> 
> DOL 21/05/2021
> Further Assessment
> All documents uploaded
> 
> Anyone who has applied in 2021?


Hi applied in august 2021


----------



## VSS

scooby56 said:


> Hi applied in august 2021


Good to hear. Keep updating and stay in touch.
What visa sub class did u apply to?


----------



## scooby56

VSS said:


> Good to hear. Keep updating and stay in touch.
> What visa sub class did u apply to?


i applied for the 309
which one did you apply for?


----------



## VSS

scooby56 said:


> i applied for the 309
> which one did you apply for?


I applied 300. So I guess u are married to your partner in Sri Lanka and you have evidence to provide in the 4 pillars . Good luck


----------



## yash 2021

VSS said:


> Hi,
> Anyone still active on this thread? Please update with your timelines.
> 
> DOL 21/05/2021
> Further Assessment
> All documents uploaded
> 
> Anyone who has applied in 2021?


I applied in March 2020 and still in Further Assessment stage .


----------



## VSS

yash 2021 said:


> I applied in March 2020 and still in Further Assessment stage .


Hi Yash, is it 300 or 309?


----------



## yash 2021

VSS said:


> Hi Yash, is it 300 or 309?


309 and my partner is in Sri Lanka


----------



## scooby56

Have there been any recent partner visa approval from Sri Lanka?


----------



## VSS

Should we start a new thread? It seems no one is active here


----------



## JandE

VSS said:


> Should we start a new thread? It seems no one is active here


Starting a new thread probably won't do much. This one has been viewed over 2,000 times, and is currently almost at the top of the list.

Maybe the Sri Lankan applicants, that visit this site, just have little information to share at the moment.


----------



## scooby56

I hope they are still processing visas from sri lanka


----------



## yash 2021

Yeah. The global processing time keeps going up and now at 21 to 28 mark. It's getting bit frustrating.


----------



## JandE

yash 2021 said:


> Yeah. The global processing time keeps going up and now at 21 to 28 mark. It's getting bit frustrating.


Those times might be rising as they are catching up with some of the older cases held up due to Covid. 

It is interesting to compare to previous years for the same period.

Aug 2021: 21-28.
Aug 2020: 18-26. Average 14 months.
Aug 2019: 16-21.

Definitely slowed down after Covid hit.


----------



## VSS

yash 2021 said:


> Yeah. The global processing time keeps going up and now at 21 to 28 mark. It's getting bit frustrating.


Yes, the current times are higher than what you have mentioned


----------



## VSS

JandE said:


> Those times might be rising as they are catching up with some of the older cases held up due to Covid.
> 
> It is interesting to compare to previous years for the same period.
> 
> Aug 2021: 21-28.
> Aug 2020: 18-26. Average 14 months.
> Aug 2019: 16-21.
> 
> Definitely slowed down after Covid hit.


Yeah definitely. I think they are buying time to process the backlog. This wont necessarily mean the fresh one will stale. I think the average will turn out to be 7,8 months in this post Delta-variant era


----------



## JandE

VSS said:


> Yeah definitely. I think they are buying time to process the backlog. This wont necessarily mean the fresh one will stale. I think the average will turn out to be 7,8 months in this post Delta-variant era


The times they quote are not really estimates for the future, they are the actual times for last month.


----------



## yash 2021

Hi, 
Can I check with others, whether they have completed their biometrics and is that updated in the immi account? 
Mine says action required eventough we provided it more than 6 months ago. I contacted the department and they says it is a system error and they have the biometrics in my file. 
I am wondering whether they will assume that the application is incomplete and won't access it, if that is how it is appeared in Sri lankan office front. 

Could someone please tell me their status and what I might should do?


----------



## VSS

yash 2021 said:


> Hi,
> Can I check with others, whether they have completed their biometrics and is that updated in the immi account?
> Mine says action required eventough we provided it more than 6 months ago. I contacted the department and they says it is a system error and they have the biometrics in my file.
> I am wondering whether they will assume that the application is incomplete and won't access it, if that is how it is appeared in Sri lankan office front.
> 
> Could someone please tell me their status and what I might should do?


I applied through an agent. Therefore , i cant look at my application .


----------



## scooby56

yash 2021 said:


> Hi,
> Can I check with others, whether they have completed their biometrics and is that updated in the immi account?
> Mine says action required eventough we provided it more than 6 months ago. I contacted the department and they says it is a system error and they have the biometrics in my file.
> I am wondering whether they will assume that the application is incomplete and won't access it, if that is how it is appeared in Sri lankan office front.
> 
> Could someone please tell me their status and what I might should do?


I applied through an agent so I have no idea what it is currently appearing as but biometrics was done early august


----------



## Sarah21

yash 2021 said:


> Hi,
> Can I check with others, whether they have completed their biometrics and is that updated in the immi account?
> Mine says action required eventough we provided it more than 6 months ago. I contacted the department and they says it is a system error and they have the biometrics in my file.
> I am wondering whether they will assume that the application is incomplete and won't access it, if that is how it is appeared in Sri lankan office front.
> 
> Could someone please tell me their status and what I might should do?


Hi,

I’m facing a similar situation. I submitted my biometrics in March ‘21 which did not reflect on my immi account. The ‘action requiredrovide biometrics’ is still showing in my immi account. When I called to inquire they informed me that the personal identifiers have been received to my application case file and to ignore the error message on immi account, so I’m guessing it’s nothing to worry about.

I have previously posted my application timeline FYR.


----------



## yash 2021

Sarah21 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’m facing a similar situation. I submitted my biometrics in March ‘21 which did not reflect on my immi account. The ‘action requiredrovide biometrics’ is still showing in my immi account. When I called to inquire they informed me that the personal identifiers have been received to my application case file and to ignore the error message on immi account, so I’m guessing it’s nothing to worry about.
> 
> I have previously posted my application timeline FYR.


Thanks for sharing. We are in the same boat and hopefully will hear soon from them.


----------



## Sahani

It's been 21 months since lodgement and still no progress from the further assessment stage. When inquired , this was the response I got from the DHA , 
"your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks." 
But I've had no RFIs after the initial biometrics and police clearances.


----------



## JandE

Sahani said:


> It's been 21 months since lodgement and still no progress from the further assessment stage. When inquired , this was the response I got from the DHA ,
> "your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks."
> But I've had no RFIs after the initial biometrics and police clearances.


Not everybody receives an RFI. 

If everything required is included with the application, they can do the required checks without asking for anything else. How long these checks can take in some countries might be impossible to tell. 

However, if not everything is included initially, it does give them the chance to prioritise other applications, especially when there are more applications than available visas.


----------



## yash 2021

Sahani said:


> It's been 21 months since lodgement and still no progress from the further assessment stage. When inquired , this was the response I got from the DHA ,
> "your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks."
> But I've had no RFIs after the initial biometrics and police clearances.


Hi Sahani,

Same here. 19 months since we applied. No request of further information. One of my friend have received their visa at 23 month mark this month. You are not too far off and hopefully will receive before the end of this year.


----------



## scooby56

Are they currently prioritizing onshore applications? Have there been any 309 visa approvals from Sri Lanka for October 2021?


----------



## yash 2021

yash 2021 said:


> Hi Sahani,
> 
> Same here. 19 months since we applied. No request of further information. One of my friend have received their visa at 23 month mark this month. You are not too far off and hopefully will receive before the end of this year.


Just got the visa an hour ago....🎉🎉🎉 wish you all the best !!!


----------



## scooby56

yash 2021 said:


> Just got the visa an hour ago....🎉🎉🎉 wish you all the best !!!


Congratulations!!! So happy for you 😄


----------



## yash 2021

Thank you. We waited 20 months and no FRI. Wish you all the best!


----------



## scooby56

Thank you! Was your processing office Colombo?


----------



## yash 2021

scooby56 said:


> Thank you! Was your processing office Colombo?


Yes I believe so.


----------



## Sahani

yash 2021 said:


> Just got the visa an hour ago....🎉🎉🎉 wish you all the best !!!


Omg congratulations! 🌸🥳 So nice to hear that you got it finally. I got a RFI as my medical and police clearances has expired. Submitted them a month ago and still waiting for a response. This is month 23. Hopefully it won't be too long. 🤞🥺


----------



## scooby56

Sahani said:


> Omg congratulations! 🌸🥳 So nice to hear that you got it finally. I got a RFI as my medical and police clearances has expired. Submitted them a month ago and still waiting for a response. This is month 23. Hopefully it won't be too long. 🤞🥺


Hope you get yours soon!!


----------



## yash 2021

Sahani said:


> Omg congratulations! 🌸🥳 So nice to hear that you got it finally. I got a RFI as my medical and police clearances has expired. Submitted them a month ago and still waiting for a response. This is month 23. Hopefully it won't be too long. 🤞🥺


Wish you all the best, it should not take long.


----------



## Sahani

scooby56 said:


> Hope you get yours soon!!


Thank youu 🧡 fingers crossed !🤞


----------



## Sahani

yash 2021 said:


> Wish you all the best, it should not take long.


Thank you..🧡🤞


----------



## Samnet21

Hello Everyone,

Hope you all are doing great and staying safe. Nice to see an active chat on partner visa from Sri Lanka.

Anyone here with Visa 300 application in 2021 from Sri Lanka?

Anyone has a grant or RFI ?

Could you please share your time line.

My partners Visa 300 was lodges in June 2021 and still under further assessment. No RFI. All document, biometrics, medical completed.

Thanks.


----------



## yuyowsan

Hi, if anyone has some information or advice, please feel free to share. I'm Yowsan and I put in my 309 application in October of 2018. Till August of this year, I heard nothing other than the 6 monthly 'In Progress' notifications. In August they wanted more documents, which I gave them. Yet to hear anything after that,
it's been 38 months now, does anyone know what I need to do or any person that I can contact to find out anything, Please help if you can.


----------



## JandE

yuyowsan said:


> Hi, if anyone has some information or advice, please feel free to share. I'm Yowsan and I put in my 309 application in October of 2018. Till August of this year, I heard nothing other than the 6 monthly 'In Progress' notifications. In August they wanted more documents, which I gave them. Yet to hear anything after that,
> it's been 38 months now, does anyone know what I need to do or any person that I can contact to find out anything, Please help if you can.


What country did you apply from, and what is your Nationality?

Have you regularly updated with any new relationship proofs?


----------



## yuyowsan

I'm a Sri Lankan Citizen and I applied on the immi account from Qatar, as I was working there. I did update the relationship proof with Skype photos every week till I reached the maximum. The max is 100 and I finished that about 2 years ago.


----------



## JandE

yuyowsan said:


> I'm a Sri Lankan Citizen and I applied on the immi account from Qatar, as I was working there. I did update the relationship proof with Skype photos every week till I reached the maximum. The max is 100 and I finished that about 2 years ago.


You can upload more on the sponsors account.


----------



## yuyowsan

After I submitted the other documents that were asked for in August, it doesn't let me attach anything else.


----------



## yuyowsan

This is new to me and I had not seen any youtube video's on how this should be done. My wife and I got married in 2017 in Sri Lanka and I was thinking that this would be good enough for the embassy to see it was genuine as she travels from Australia and I travel from Qatar to see each other in our country of birth Sri Lanka every year,
I quit my job in Qatar in 2019 thinking that this wouldn't take long to process. 3 years and 2 months have gone by leaving both of us in unimaginable stress


----------



## JandE

yuyowsan said:


> This is new to me and I had not seen any youtube video's on how this should be done. My wife and I got married in 2017 in Sri Lanka and I was thinking that this would be good enough for the embassy to see it was genuine as she travels from Australia and I travel from Qatar to see each other in our country of birth Sri Lanka every year,
> I quit my job in Qatar in 2019 thinking that this wouldn't take long to process. 3 years and 2 months have gone by leaving both of us in unimaginable stress


You can't just go by YouTube videos. Have you supplied everything required according to the immigration sites 309 visa "how to" section?

Being married is not enough to get a partner visa.

It may be time to get a registered migration agent to check your application, and see if it has issues.


----------



## yuyowsan

Yes, I have done that. I have given them every document that they asked for


----------



## JandE

yuyowsan said:


> Yes, I have done that. I have given them every document that they asked for


They don't always ask for everything. Sometimes they just wait.

What is the status of both of your applications?


----------



## yuyowsan

it on *Further assessment*


----------



## JandE

yuyowsan said:


> it on *Further assessment*


What about the sponsors application?


----------



## yuyowsan

it's also on *Further assessment *


----------



## Dan1989

Hi All,

Hope you all will receive good news soon. 

This is my Timeline
Relationship since 06/2019 
Applied 309 on 26/12/2019 (Colombo)
Further documents supplied 04/2021
Further documents requested - 11/2021
medical complete on 21/12/2021
Visa Grant 13/01/20222 ( 309 & 100 )

Defacto with 2 kids. I was in Australia since 2010 on student Visa 

All the best


----------



## yuyowsan

Dan1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you all will receive good news soon.
> 
> This is my Timeline
> Relationship since 06/2019
> Applied 309 on 26/12/2019 (Colombo)
> Further documents supplied 04/2021
> Further documents requested - 11/2021
> medical complete on 21/12/2021
> Visa Grant 13/01/20222 ( 309 & 100 )
> 
> Defacto with 2 kids. I was in Australia since 2010 on student Visa
> 
> All the best


Happy for you Buddy.
I am going to do the medical on Monday for the 2nd time as I did one in 2018 when I lodged my papers.


----------



## scooby56

Dan1989 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope you all will receive good news soon.
> 
> This is my Timeline
> Relationship since 06/2019
> Applied 309 on 26/12/2019 (Colombo)
> Further documents supplied 04/2021
> Further documents requested - 11/2021
> medical complete on 21/12/2021
> Visa Grant 13/01/20222 ( 309 & 100 )
> 
> Defacto with 2 kids. I was in Australia since 2010 on student Visa
> 
> All the best


Amazing! Congratulations 😊


----------



## Sahani

scooby56 said:


> Hope you get yours soon!!


I just got both 309 and 100 granted together. Still can't believe it actually happened !🥺😍


----------



## scooby56

Omg so happy for you!!! You waited for so long!!! ❤❤


----------



## Sahani

scooby56 said:


> Omg so happy for you!!! You waited for so long!!! ❤❤


Thank you so much.. all of you guys were such a big help when I was feeling super anxious 🤗❤ wishing everyone all the very best! 🍀 stay safe 🤗


----------



## Kittyy

Sahani said:


> I just got both 309 and 100 granted together. Still can't believe it actually happened !🥺😍


Hi Sahani,

Congratulations on your happy news 💐 

May I know your timeline please if you don't mind.
I applied from Sri Lanka in June 2019 & no updates yet.


----------



## scooby56

Has anyone recently received any grants?


----------



## vivianvisa

seems less 309 grant was happened lately


----------



## yuyowsan

Hi, has anyone got any information from the Australian High commission in Colombo?


----------



## emmanuel.fernando.la

Sahani said:


> I just got both 309 and 100 granted together. Still can't believe it actually happened !🥺😍


 Hi My wife applies for 309/100 she was ask to go for medical for subclass 100. does it mean they are going to grant both at the same time


----------

